# Hit "Shuffle" on your IPods, and...



## MomofKatie

...list the first 5 songs that play.  I'll start:

1- Burn It All Down, VHS or Beta
2- It's OK, Alvin & the Chipmunks
3- Not Meant For Me, Wayne Static, Queen of the Damned Soundtrack
4- Can You Feel The Love Tonight, Elliot Yamin
5- Treasure Island: Loyals March, The Chieftans

Let's see some of the eclectic content on the DISers MP3 players!!


----------



## DisneyKevin

Get Up Stand Uo - Bob Marley
Prayer for the Dying - Seal
Roam - B52s
I'll Be Your River - Cyndi Lauper
A Thousand Beautiful Things - Annie Lennox

I got a really good mix.

Well.....good for me anyway.


----------



## WaltD4Me

I shuffled and my first five are......

1. Walking in Memphis - Marc Cohn

2. So What - Pink

3. Chicken Fried - Zac Brown Band

4. Whatta Man - Salt n' Peppa 

5. Beautiful - Christina Aguilera


----------



## barrbr

1. Moondance-Van Morrison
2. Mysterious Ways-U2
3. When Your Smiling-Dean Martin
4. I Go Blind-Hootie and the Blowfish
5. Are You Gonna Be My Girl-Jet


----------



## arielrocks

1.  All that I am - Rob Thomas
2.  Bulletproof - La Roux
3.  Black Balloon - Goo Goo Dolls
4.  Pink - Aerosmith
5.  Permanent Vacation - Aerosmith


----------



## kaligal

Jimmy Buffett -My Head Hurts, My Feet Stink and I Don't Love Jesus
Waylon Jennings - Luckenbach, Texas
Lion King Broadway - Circle of Life
Lonestar - Mr. Mom
Merle Haggard - If We Make It Through December

...I did not cheat and add a Disney song, lol.


----------



## DisLUV

#1 - Old Blue Chair - Kenny Chesney (the only song of his I like)
#2 - Unfailing Love - Jimmy Needham
#3 - A Breath or two - Jimmy Needham
#4 - Ballad of the Alamo - Marty Robbins (LOVE his music)
#5 - Jesus Saves - Carlos Whittaker (great new artist)

There you go!


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

What a weird mix.

#1 After The Thrill Is Gone - The Eagles

#2 Shameless - Garth Brooks

#3 Dust In The Wind - Kansas

#4 Finale - How The Grinch Stole Christmas Soundtrack 

#5 Fathoms Below - The Little Mermaid Soundtrack

I guess I need to get rid of the Christmas music on my iPhone....eventually.


----------



## parrotheadlois

(We tend to listen to singer/songwriters who are not "big")

1. Norah Jones - Come Away With Me
2. Crooked Still - Darling Corey
3. Sarah Borgess and the Broken Singles - It Comes To Me Naturally
4. Nitty Gritty Dirt Band - Earthquake
5. Robert Plant and Allison Krauss - Gone Gone Gone (Done Moved On)


----------



## DisFhan

1. Did you call me albatross?- Enter the Haggis
2. Otherside- Red Hot Chili Peppers
3. All you need is Love- The Beatles
4. General Taylor- Great Big Sea
5. Lights and Cars- Enter the Haggis


----------



## dgthree

Here's Mine:

My Strongest Suit - Aida Original Cast Recording
When You Get a Good Thing - Lady Antebellum
Big, Blonde and Beautiful - Hairspray Original Cast Recording
Rocks of Merasheen - Great Big Sea
Much Too Young (To Feel This Darned Old) - Garth Brooks


----------



## erock

Not as weird a list as expected...

1. Super-Connected - Belly
2. Our Song - Taylor Swift
3. I Want Candy - Bow Wow Wow
4. She Looks to Me - Red Hot Chili Peppers
5. Keep on the Sunny Side - The Whites


----------



## wdwscout

Fun!

1. A Change is Gonna Come- Clarence Baker/Grandpa Elliott (Playing for Change)

2. A Dream is a Wish Your Heart Makes- Heigh Ho! Mozart

3. Wish You Were Here- Pink Floyd

4. Silence is Golden- Frankie Valli & the Four Seasons

5. Without You- Rent Soundtrack

I like it!


----------



## parrotheadlois

DisFhan said:


> 1. Did you call me albatross?- Enter the Haggis
> 2. Otherside- Red Hot Chili Peppers
> 3. All you need is Love- The Beatles
> 4. General Taylor- Great Big Sea
> 5. Lights and Cars- Enter the Haggis





dgthree said:


> Here's Mine:
> 
> My Strongest Suit - Aida Original Cast Recording
> When You Get a Good Thing - Lady Antebellum
> Big, Blonde and Beautiful - Hairspray Original Cast Recording
> Rocks of Merasheen - Great Big Sea
> Much Too Young (To Feel This Darned Old) - Garth Brooks



that's too cool!   We'll be seeing Great Big Sea in April!  (and Enter the Haggis over the summer)


----------



## MomofKatie

Wow!  Some of these selections are really interesting- makes me want to go and add more music to my Zune.

Here's my Monday 5:

1.  Romance- REM, Eponymous
2.  This Time- Jonathan Rhys Meyers, August Rush Soundtrack
3.  Girlfriend In A Coma- The Smiths, The Sound of The Smiths
4.  Gates of Steel- Devo, Greatest Hits
5.  Butterfly Kisses- Bob Carlisle, Butterfly Kisses

Hmm- pretty wide variety there!


----------



## dgthree

parrotheadlois said:


> that's too cool!   We'll be seeing Great Big Sea in April!  (and Enter the Haggis over the summer)



Ok, I know you're not terribly far from me (Warren, right?)
Where is GBS playing?????   I've been _dying _to see them live.


----------



## mla1977

Crazy - Aerosmith
Vienna (Live from An Evening with Billy Joel)
Say Goodbye - Dave Matthews Band
Comme J'ai Mal - Mylene Farmer (I know most of her songs from the album I have, but not this one)
Woman With You - Kenny Chesney

Now going back to listen to them all and see what everyone else has.


----------



## JVL1018

1. Where Have All the Good Times Gone-Van Halen
2. Behind Blue Eyes-The Who
3.Rock n Roll to the Rescue-Beach Boys
4.Blood on Blood-Bon Jovi
5. Play that Funky Music-Wild Cherry
6.I Wanna Be With You-Springsteen

I added #6 as well, because I love Bruce and when he popped up, I could't not add him in..


----------



## parrotheadlois

dgthree said:


> Ok, I know you're not terribly far from me (Warren, right?)
> Where is GBS playing?????   I've been _dying _to see them live.



sending a pm


----------



## CelticBelle

now i'm here- Queen
Ultimate - freaky friday soundtrack (lindsay Lohan )
the song that jane likes - dave mathews band
lets dance- miley cyrus
belle - jack johnson


----------



## chickie

This is fun. Thanks for posting this!

1. Save Room - John Legend
2. Love Don't Live Here - Lady Antebellum
3. With a Little Love - Level 42
4. Africa - Toto
5. Regret - New Order


----------



## jharrowell

My turn! 

#1     Remember the magic parade - Disney
#2     Halloween Hootenanny Hoedown - Disney
#3     If I was your Mother - Bon Jovi
#4     A spoonful of sugar - Disney
#5     Driven by you - Queen


Wow! 3 out of 5 were Disney songs...


----------



## slapwhitey

1. Home For a Rest - Spirit of the West
2. Under the Lighthouse - Big Wreck
3. Oh What a Night - Return 2 Zero (4 for a dollar)
4. Loss of Sleep - Sonic Cherry Pop
5. Use Somebody - Kings of Leon


----------



## JERME81

1. Smells Like Funk, Black Eyed Peas
2. Can't Nobody Hold me Down, P. Diddy
3. Express Yourself, Madonna
4. You Don't Know me, Michael Buble
5. Can't Fight the Feeling, Glee Cast


----------



## DisFhan

dgthree said:


> Ok, I know you're not terribly far from me (Warren, right?)
> Where is GBS playing?????   I've been _dying _to see them live.



GBS puts on a great live event, its a high energy show.


----------



## happyj

1.This love of mine =Frank Sinatra
2.Un'Adorabile Follia -Mino Reitano
3.Greatest Day-Take that 
4.Napule e-Peppine de Capri
5.It's so easy -Andy Williams 
cool thread


----------



## Phoenixblue

Just Dance - Lady Gaga
With Arms wide Open - Creed
What Goes Around - Justin Timberlake
My Heart is Lost to You - Brooks & Dunn
In This Life - Collin Raye


----------



## MomofKatie

I can't take credit for the idea- there was a thread on the CB a while ago (maybe a year or more) that another poster started.  I loved the idea so much, and the other thread died, so I re-started it on the DISUnplugged boards!!

This afternoon's list:

1. Crocodile Rock- Elton John, The Greatest Hits
2. Long Day- matchbox twenty, Yourself or Someone Like You
3. Be Prepared- Jeremy Irons, The Lion King
4. Triad- Enya, Enya
5. Alone- Kristen Chenowith and Matthew Morrison, Glee Soundtrack


----------



## Stacy's a freak

Love this!

1.  Blue Skies - Harry Connick, Jr. (20)
2.  Private Eyes - Hall & Oats (Greatest Hits) ...how embarassing  
3.  Belfast - Elton John (Made in England)
4.  Black Satin - Miles Davis (The Essential Miles Davis)
5.  Why Charlie Brown - Wynton and Ellis Marsalis (Joe Cool's Blues)


----------



## Cyrano

Good game 

1.	Kiss  Prince
2.	Turn It On Again  Genesis
3.	International Feel  Todd Rundgren
4.	My Daughter  Youssou NDour
5.	Wait  Martin Stephenson & the Daintees


----------



## OKW Lover

You'll be in my Heart - Phil Collins; Tarzan
Deacon Blues - Steely Dan; Aja
I saw her standing there - Beatles; Anthology
We're going wrong - Cream; Royal Albert Hall
Kathy's Song - Simon & Garfunkle; Greatest Hits
Respect the classics!  ...and yes, Hendrix's version of Star Spangled Banner is on there too!


----------



## UrsulasShadow

MomofKatie said:


> Wow!  Some of these selections are really interesting- makes me want to go and add more music to my Zune.
> 
> Here's my Monday 5:
> 
> 1.  Romance- REM, Eponymous
> 2.  This Time- Jonathan Rhys Meyers, August Rush Soundtrack
> 3.  Girlfriend In A Coma- The Smiths, The Sound of The Smiths
> 4.  Gates of Steel- Devo, Greatest Hits
> 5.  Butterfly Kisses- Bob Carlisle, Butterfly Kisses
> 
> Hmm- pretty wide variety there!



Love that you have Devo!

Mine:

1.  Addressed - Greydon Square

2.  Adeste Fideles - Nat King Cole

3.  The Trial - Pink Floyd

4.  Reunion - Indigo Girls

5.  Ascension - Greydon Square


----------



## PryncessChrysty

Stop Draggin' My Heart Around - Tom Petty & the Heartbreakers
Juicebox - The Strokes
Little April Showers - From 'Bambi'
You Don't Know What Love Is - The White Stripes
Come Fly With Me - Frank Sinatra

This is fun


----------



## newmouse2008

Spar wid me/  English Beat

My Man/  Barbara Streisand

The Reason/  Hoobastank

Black hills of Dakota/  Doris Day

I can see for miles/  The Who


----------



## macman752

Trust in Me - Etta James
Headache - Stan Getz
Misty Mountain Hop - Led Zeppelin
The Same Thing - The Allman Brothers Band Live 10/21/2009
Cactus Blue - Acoustic Alchemy


----------



## HomerHog

Chicken Fried- Zac Brown Band
Southbound 35- Pat Green
Margaritaville- Jimmy Buffett
Soarin'- Disney World
Toes- Zac Brown Band


----------



## DUHgreg

Wow, looking at some of the other lists, some great, diverse artists on the same device. Mine did not quite come up that way:
1. Let This Whole Thing Burn-Cliff Eberhardt
2. Night Lights-Paul Weller
3. School for Love-Cliff Eberhardt
4.Time to Get a Gun-Miranda Lambert
5. Carter-Kasey Chambers and Bill Chambers


----------



## HunnyBunny

How Fun! getting some great ideas.

1. We gotta get outta this place - Eric Burton & the Animals
2. Go Go Pogo - Ralph Covert
3. Dream Lover- Bobby Darin
4. Lucky - Secondhand Jive
5. Pulling Teeth - Green Day

I think I have 3 or 4 decades represented there!


----------



## MaxTheIntern

Ive Never Posted So I Thought I Might For This 

Blackout,  senses fail
party foul, attack attack!
the backwards pumpkin song, dance gavin dance
over my head (cable car),  a day to remember
all it take for your dreams to come true, a skylit drive


----------



## two-foxes

1. Over My Head (cable car) / The Fray
2. Love in an Elevator / Aerosmith
3. Kiss and Tell / G Love and Special Sauce
4. I Wish I Made That / Will Smith
5. Hey, Baby / No Doubt


----------



## two-foxes

MaxTheIntern said:


> Ive Never Posted So I Thought I Might For This
> 
> Blackout,  senses fail
> party foul, attack attack!
> the backwards pumpkin song, dance gavin dance
> over my head (cable car),  a day to remember
> all it take for your dreams to come true, a skylit drive



Hello, there, Max the Intern!


----------



## fakereadhed

Groove is in the Heart- Deee-lite
Main St Welcome Medley
Dune Buggy- Presidents of the United States of America
Cruella De Vil-Hayden Panattiere
I Melt With You- Richard Cheese

That remind me why I never shuffle!


----------



## alamode

Just saw DEVO a couple months ago in concert.

Actually, all I have on my Zune are podcasts, does that count?


----------



## MomofKatie

MaxTheIntern said:


> Ive Never Posted So I Thought I Might For This
> 
> Blackout,  senses fail
> party foul, attack attack!
> the backwards pumpkin song, dance gavin dance
> over my head (cable car),  a day to remember
> all it take for your dreams to come true, a skylit drive



Woo hoo!  Hi, Max!

I am officially old- I don't recognize a single one of those songs or artists...


----------



## UrsulasShadow

MaxTheIntern said:


> Ive Never Posted So I Thought I Might For This
> 
> Blackout,  senses fail
> party foul, attack attack!
> the backwards pumpkin song, dance gavin dance
> over my head (cable car),  a day to remember
> all it take for your dreams to come true, a skylit drive



Nice first post, Max...you've completely baffled most of us.


----------



## tekoa

DisFhan said:


> 1. Did you call me albatross?- Enter the Haggis
> 2. Otherside- Red Hot Chili Peppers
> 3. All you need is Love- The Beatles
> 4. General Taylor- Great Big Sea
> 5. Lights and Cars- Enter the Haggis



Great to see another Haggis Head on the boards


I Love This Bar---Toby Keith
Trip Around The Sun---Jimmy Buffett
Bagpipes On Mars---Enter The Haggis
Lucky---Jason Mraz
All The Girls Love Alice---Elton John


----------



## Miss Monorail 1971

Same Girl - Jack Johnson
Right in Front of You - Celine Dion
Absolute - The Fray
City on Our Knees - TobyMac
Every Breath you Take - The Police

It's funny because I don't listen to some of these.  I shuffle albums never all songs because I end up with too many Christmas songs.


----------



## MelissaFromRI

Ok , here's what I got:

1. Back For Good by Take That

2. Leather and Lace by Stevie Nicks & Don Henley

3. The Climb by Miley Cyrus

4. Help by The Beatles

5. Be Without You by Mary J. Blige

Pretty cool mix


----------



## Dustin

Shine a Light by Wolf Parade
Long Nights by Piebald
Golden Ticket by Manchester Orchestra
To Have and To Hold by Nick Coward and the Last Battle
A Gentleman Caller by Cursive

I like this mix a lot!!!


----------



## design_mom

Here's what came up on mine. I'm not sure it's a "representative selection" of what's on there, but here were the first five.

Dominion/Mother Russia - Sisters of Mercy (haven't heard that one in a LONG time.) 
Victim of Love - Erasure
Take Your Mama - Scissor Sisters
Tear The Roof Off The Sucker (Give Up the Funk) - Parliament
Golden Lights - The Smiths


----------



## kab407

Here are my first 5:  

Down the Road- Kenny Chesney
Life is a Highway - Rascal Flatts (from Cars)
Fallen From the Sky- Glen Hansard (from the movie Once)
What I Want- Daughtry
Whatever You Remember-Carrie Underwood 

Strange mix.


----------



## PK Disney Dork

Digging this thread!

Ok here's mine

Stream Running Over-The Apples in Stereo

Another Irish Drinking Song-DaVinci's Notebook

Big Empty-Stone Temple Pilots

Feather Pluckin-The Presidents of the United States of America

Thought I Knew-Weezer


----------



## MaxTheIntern

MaxTheIntern said:


> Ive Never Posted So I Thought I Might For This
> 
> Blackout,  senses fail
> party foul, attack attack!
> the backwards pumpkin song, dance gavin dance
> over my head (cable car),  a day to remember
> all it take for your dreams to come true, a skylit drive



Everyone should look up All It Takes For Your Dreams To Come True By A Skylit Drive On YouTube Its My Favorite Band


----------



## woodleygrrl

Fun!

1.Richard Swift- Already Gone 
2.U2- Ill go crazy if I don't go crazy
3.Pavement- Royn Turns 26
4. Malajube- tout-Puissant
5. Wilco- Solitaire

I bet most of you have heard of only one of these bands.


----------



## MomofKatie

MaxTheIntern said:


> Everyone should look up All It Takes For Your Dreams To Come True By A Skylit Drive On YouTube Its My Favorite Band



I watched it, and another song.  I liked them, except for the guy that does the creepy screaming... I really am too old for the new bands out!     Their music was pretty good, but just can't handle the screaming.  

I did get a real vintage "Steve Perry from Journey" vibe off the lead singer. 

Speaking of Journey, here's my Wednesday list:

1.  LoveGame- Lady Gaga, The Fame
2.  Don't Stop Believin'- Journey, Journey's Greatest Hits
3.  Ave Verum Corpus- Mozart, Mozart by Candlelight
4.  Main Title- Jud Conlon Chorus, Alice in Wonderland Soundtrack
5.  Can't Stop The World- Ginger Sling, Sky High: Original Soundtrack


----------



## krissy2803

The Metro-Berlin
I like it Rough-Lady Gaga
I'm Alive-ELO Xanadu soundtrack
Everybody-Backstreet Boys
Ben-National Treasure Soundtrack

I'm weird..I admit it.


----------



## Seijaku

Halfway Home - TV On The Radio

Better Than Heaven - Bloc Party

The Boxer - Editors

God Put A Smile Upon Your Face - Mark Ronson

Over & Over - Hot Chip


----------



## PryncessChrysty

Where Boys Fear to Tread - Smashing Pumpkins
Music - Madonna
Naked - Spice Girls 
Old Hollywood - Julian Casablancas
There Goes My Gun - Pixies


----------



## astrodrummergirl

Lycanthrope - +44
Do Your Thing - Basement Jaxx
Diagon Alley/Gringotts Vault - John Williams
Make A Move - Lostprophets
Ocean Planet - Gojira


----------



## Tinker 2000

ok here are mine

If Today Was Your Last Day-Nickelback
All I Want To Do-Sugarland
Love Story-Taylor Swift
Full Moon-The Black Ghosts
White Horse-Taylor Swift


----------



## Willow1213

I got a very interesting list...

Dixie Chicks - Sin Wagon
Red Hot Chili Peppers - Tell Me Baby
Disney Classics - Bedknobs & Broomsticks - Portobello Rd.
No Doubt - Hey You
Outkast - Bombs over Baghdad


----------



## Alice2020

Here's my 5:

Rolling Stones- She's a Rainbow
Annie Lenox- Money Can't Buy it
Leftfield (from Trainspotting soundtrack)- A Final Hit
Neneh Cherry- Sassy
B-52's- Follow Your Bliss



Can you tell that I spent the weekend expanding my ITunes library with all of the 90's CDs I aquired in college??

-Kelly


----------



## DUHgreg

Apparently, shuffle refuses to play any rock and roll. Today, I got:

1. Don't you know me well-Pat Wictor
2. Love Me Like You Mean It-Molly Ventor
3. Fishin' In The Dark-Jim Photoglo (Lois' almost favorite song ever)
4. The Men Behind the Bushes-Jud Caswell
5. Avila-Wailin' Jennys


----------



## DUHgreg

woodleygrrl said:


> Fun!
> 
> 1.Richard Swift- Already Gone
> 2.U2- Ill go crazy if I don't go crazy
> 3.Pavement- Royn Turns 26
> 4. Malajube- tout-Puissant
> 5. Wilco- Solitaire
> 
> I bet most of you have heard of only one of these bands.



Hey, I'm old but still know three (U2, Wilco and Pavement).


----------



## DisFhan

tekoa said:


> Great to see another Haggis Head on the boards
> 
> 
> I Love This Bar---Toby Keith
> Trip Around The Sun---Jimmy Buffett
> Bagpipes On Mars---Enter The Haggis
> Lucky---Jason Mraz
> All The Girls Love Alice---Elton John



Yes I miss Enter the Haggis now that I live in the south. I get to see them about once a year. I actually miss all the great canadian bands like Great Big Sea, and my all time fav Glengarry Bhoys..The Glengarry Bhoys is how I got my name on the boards as DisFhan. The bhoys spell the word for Fans (Fhan)... I have been to many shows of both the bhoys and Enter the Haggis...


----------



## Decorated_Dust

Oooo, this is fun. I got a good mix this time. 

This House...Sara Groves
Dearest...Buddy Holly
Good Morning Baltimore...Nikki Blonsky (Hairspray)
Endlessly...Muse
Elevaiton...U2


----------



## DisneyFirefly

So Long - Saliva
Welcome to Chicago, Mother(bleep)er - Kill Hannah (no, the bleep isn't normally there, but the word's not appropriate for this forum)
The Union Forever - White Stripes
Knives - Fuel
Magic Carpet Ride - Steppenwolf


----------



## woodleygrrl

DUHgreg said:


> Hey, I'm old but still know three (U2, Wilco and Pavement).


Awesome!  From one oldie to another-


----------



## PK Disney Dork

Here's today's top 5!

Sleep Now in the Fire-Rage Against the Machine

If It Kills Me-Jason Mraz

I'm Your Man-Michael Buble

Fixing a Hole-The Beatles

Mr Roboto-Styx


----------



## parrotheadlois

I Love you Anyway Uncle John  Alan Rhody
Toes  Zac Brown Band  
Favorite Year  Dixie Chicks
Sweet Memories  Rosanne Cash (with Chris Thile)
White Trash Wedding  Dixie Chicks
Mineral Wells - Amanda Shires

(ok, I'm cheating with 6, but we love Amanda, she's a friend of ours, we host house concerts and she's performed at our house a couple of times)


----------



## If U Had Wings

I always get a kick out of seeing other people's music choices.  Mine didn't come out looking quite as crazy as I was fearing.

Movin Out - Billy Joel
I Dreamed a Dream - Patti LuPone
These Arms of Mine - Otis Redding
Stay - Lisa Loeb
God - Prince


----------



## rotlex

1. I'll have to say I love you in a song - Jim Croce
2. Wild Mountain Honey - Steve Miller Band
3. Spoonman - Soundgarden
4. Impressions Defrance - Disney - 4 Parks One Wolrd CD (LOL)
5. Rescue Me - Madonna

Yeah, an ODD mix, , but I have a few thousand songs on here, yeah, everything in the iTunes library, LOL.


----------



## FlightlessDuck

1.  If I Had It All - Dave Matthews Band
2.  A Sort of Homecoming - U2
3.  Somebody To Love - Queen
4.  Endless Deep - U2
5.  Riot Van - Arctic Monkeys.


----------



## dgthree

DUHgreg said:


> Hey, I'm old but still know three (U2, Wilco and Pavement).




Hee!  Those are the same three I knew.  =)

And... today's five:

1.  The Night they Drove Old Dixie Down - Joan Baez
2.  Amazing Grace - Betty Buckley
3.  Jericho - k.d. lang
4.  A Boat Like Gideon Brown - Great Big Sea 
5.  Reasons Why - Nickel Creek


----------



## Decorated_Dust

You can do these once a day? Awesome. I'm trying to get re-involved in the boards and this is a nice place to do it. 

Live - Nichole Nordeman
I Could Fall in Love - Selena
Carried to the Table - Leeland
Secret - The Veronicas
Free - Hillsong Kids (I still have stuff on there from worship leading last year...yay!)


----------



## dgthree

Decorated_Dust said:


> You can do these once a day? Awesome. I'm trying to get re-involved in the boards and this is a nice place to do it.



I don't see anything wrong with daily posts.  It's lots of fun to see what other people are listening to, and it's also a great way to find new music.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

1. American Boy - Estelle/Kanye
2. Shut Up And Let Me Go - Ting Tings
3. I Want To Hold Your Hand - Beatles
4. Down To The River To Pray - Alison Krauss
5. Crushcrushcrush - Paramore

and 6. (Just for kicks!) - Friday I'm In Love - The Cure


----------



## Luv2Camp

I lovethis thread! Here are my first five:

1. Too Hot - Kool & The Gang
2. Come Together - The Beatles
3. Animal - Def Leppard
4. Leavin' On Your Mind - Pasy Cline
5. Telephone - Lady GaGa

Hmmm...Almost one from each decade!


----------



## MomofKatie

Heck, yes!  Anyone who wants to do daily (or even more frequent) posts, that's OK with me!  It's fun to see all the different musicians and genres that we listen to.


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> What a weird mix.
> 
> #1 After The Thrill Is Gone - The Eagles
> 
> #2 Shameless - Garth Brooks
> 
> #3 Dust In The Wind - Kansas
> 
> #4 Finale - How The Grinch Stole Christmas Soundtrack
> 
> #5 Fathoms Below - The Little Mermaid Soundtrack
> 
> I guess I need to get rid of the Christmas music on my iPhone....eventually.



Let's try again:

#1 Winter Wonderland/Silver Bells - The Carpenters

#2 White Christmas - Dolly Parton

#3 Open Arms - Journey

#4 Listen With Your Heart I - Pocahontas

#5 The Night Will Only Know - Garth Brooks

Yeah, not much better....and still haven't synced up to get rid of the Christmas music.


----------



## PryncessChrysty

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> Let's try again:
> 
> #1 Winter Wonderland/Silver Bells - The Carpenters
> 
> #2 White Christmas - Dolly Parton
> 
> #3 Open Arms - Journey
> 
> #4 Listen With Your Heart I - Pocahontas
> 
> #5 The Night Will Only Know - Garth Brooks
> 
> Yeah, not much better....and still haven't synced up to get rid of the Christmas music.



 Yes, it's definitely time to purge the Christmas music, Tom! LOL


Here are mine for today:


Hey Baby - No Doubt

My Favorite Things - Julie Andrews

Spoonful of Sugar - Julie Andrews (how funny - two J.A. songs in a row, from 2 different soundtracks!)

Hollaback Girl - Gwen Stefani

Why Don't We Do it in the Road?  - The Beatles


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

PryncessChrysty said:


> Yes, it's definitely time to purge the Christmas music, Tom! LOL



But it makes me feel festive all year round???


----------



## Demosthenes

Finland - Monty Python
Sister Golden Hair - America
Parrot - Dave Attell
Somebody to Love - Glee Cast
Situations - Jack Johnson


----------



## PryncessChrysty

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> But it makes me feel festive all year round???



You mean it makes you feel extra Farkely all year round??


----------



## Cyrano

Today's choices

1.	Artilleryman and the Fighting Machines  The War of the World
2.	Closer  Kings of Leon
3.	Tuxedo Junction  Glenn Miller
4.	Fidelity Fiduciary Bank  Mary Poppins
5.	Shout  Tears For Fears


----------



## dgthree

MomofKatie said:


> Heck, yes!  Anyone who wants to do daily (or even more frequent) posts, that's OK with me!  It's fun to see all the different musicians and genres that we listen to.



ITA!

Here's Friday's Five:

1.  I Hate Myself for Loving You - Rock of Ages (Broadway) Soundtrack
2.  Tenth Avenue Freeze Out - Bruce Springsteen
3.  MLK - U2
4.  You Okay Honey? - Rent (Broadway Cast)
5.  The Second Star to the Right - Disney's Greatest, Vol. 2

Finally!  I shuffled to a Disney tune.  I knew they were on there somewhere.  =)


----------



## Thumper_Man

Can't believe I've never seen this thread.  Sounds like fun.  Here's my 5 for the day:

1.  You're Gonna Miss This - Trace Adkins
2.  Best I Can - Queensryche
3.  All My Life/ Tell Me It's Real -  JoJo & K-Ci
4.  I'm Already There - Lonestar
5.  Cowboy Town - Brooks & Dunn


----------



## MomofKatie

My Friday 5:

1.  The Mad Tea Party/The Unbirthday Song- Alice in Wonderland soundtrack
2.  Short Side of Nothing- Los Lobos
3.  Disney World in August- Jon Pinette
4.  The Tiki, Tiki, Tiki Room- Hilary Duff
5.  The Phantom of the Opera- Sarah Brightman

A rather Disney-heavy playlist today!


----------



## disneymom8589

1. Get the Deck Party Started - Disney Cruise
2. Falling for You - Colbie Caillat
3. Girls Go Shopping - Enchanted Soundtrack
4. There's Always Something... - Serendipity Soundtrack
5. Made to Worship - Chris Tomlin

(Not surprised that 2 of the 5 are Disney!)


----------



## PryncessChrysty

Happy Friday, Everyone! 


The Other Side - Aerosmith
The Same Boy You've Always Known - The White Stripes
Rosa Parks - Outkast
Wind It Up - Gwen Stefani
Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious - Julie Andrews/Dick Van ****


----------



## Phoenixblue

I am a man of constant sorrow - O Brother Where Art Thou soundtrack
Truly Madly Deeply - Savage Garden
Listen to your heart - Roxette
Numb - Linkin Park
Back When I Knew it All - Montgomery Gentry


----------



## DUHgreg

Bread and Wine-Eric Taylor
Leavin' Train-Bruce Springsteen
Make Me a Smile-Richie Furay Band
Over the Rise-Bruce Springsteen
Linda Let Me Be the One-Bruce Springsteen

So today, we got stuck on Springsteen's "Tracks."


----------



## nedac

Poor Dick Van ****.... it maust stink to have your last name censored.

Its nice to see that others ipods gets stuck on one artist at times.

My are going to be a little different:

Marvin Gaye - Lets Get it On
Audioslave - Heaven's Dead
Dave Matthews Band - So Much to Say
A Perfect Circle - Blue
311 - Light Years


----------



## tekoa

Every Time I Roll The Dice-- Chris LeDoux
I Know You're Out There Somewhere--The Moody Blues
Let Him Run Wild--The Beach Boys
She--Celtic Thunder
Peace of Mind--Boston


----------



## SnackyStacky

1.) Tiana's Bad Dream - Princess and the Frog Soundtrack
2.) Bella Notte in the style of Satie from Bibbidi Bobbidi Bach
3.) Amazing Mayzie from Seussical
4.) Benedictus qui Venit from the Lord Nelson Mass by Haydn (Choir of King's College Cambridge with the London Symphony Orch), conducted by David Willcocks
5.)Same piece - EXACT same stinking movement - only it's from the recording my high school choir did Sophomore year. 

I don't think I've said this on the DIS - but I think Apple's shuffle feature stinks!


----------



## Thumper_Man

Today's Top Five:

1.  Mayberry - Rascal Flatts
2.  Independence Day - Martina McBride
3.  You Make Me Wanna - Usher
4.  Hotel California - Eagles
5.  Who Says You Can't Go Home - Bon Jovi & Jennifer Nettles


----------



## MomofKatie

SnackyStacky said:


> I don't think I've said this on the DIS - but I think Apple's shuffle feature stinks!



I have a Zune, and the shuffle on it isn't that great, either...


----------



## mla1977

Giving it another shot today:

Opus 4. Fantasy (Film Noir) - Billy Joel (Fantasies & Delusions)
All She Wants Is - Duran Duran
The Rishi Kesh Song - John Lennon
The Little Old Lady (from Pasedena) - Jan and Dean
My Stupid Mouth - John Mayer

I'm sure a lot of people like these songs, but I seriously need to elimate some of the songs that I don't listen to.


----------



## mla1977

The next 5 were:

So This is Love 
Turn You Inside Out - REM
Joe Harper Saturday Morning - Van Morrison
Cowboy Take Me Away - Dixie Chicks
West If Hollywood - Steely Dan

(This serves to emphasize the statement in my last post)


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

PryncessChrysty said:


> Yes, it's definitely time to purge the Christmas music, Tom! LOL



Ok.  Here we go...

#1 Two Pina Coladas - Garth Brooks
#2 Friend Like Me - Aladdin
#3 Ain't Goin' Down... - Garth Brooks
#4 One Last Hope - Hercules
#5 Grow For Me - Little Shop of Horrors (off-Broadway Cast Recording)


----------



## dgthree

Today's Five:

1.  I Don't Believe You - P!nk
2.  Mausam & Escape - A.R. Rahman (Slumdog Millionaire soundtrack)
3.  Halloween - Rent Original Broadway Cast
4.  Sweet Caroline - Glee Cast
5.  You Shouldn't Kiss Me Like This - Toby Keith


----------



## PryncessChrysty

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> Ok.  Here we go...
> 
> #1 Two Pina Coladas - Garth Brooks
> #2 Friend Like Me - Aladdin
> #3 Ain't Goin' Down... - Garth Brooks
> #4 One Last Hope - Hercules
> _*#5 Grow For Me - Little Shop of Horrors (off-Broadway Cast Recording)*_



"punch" 



My Monday 5: 


At Your Best (You Are Love) - Aaliyah
Farewell & Goodnight - Smashing Pumpkins
Au Revoir - Flight of the Conchords
Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious - Julie Andrews & Dick Van **** (I think this one came up in my first 5 the other day, too) 
Into the Great Wide Open - Tom Petty & the Heartbreakers


----------



## Phoenixblue

1. Points of Authority - Linkin Park
2. Hot n Cold - Katy Perry
3. Born on the Boyou - Creedence
4. A Good Run of Bad Luck - Clint Black
5. Blessed - Martina McBride


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

PryncessChrysty said:


> "punch"



Thanks.  My card's almost full.


----------



## MomofKatie

Today's list, and it's an interesting one:

1.  Gold Digger- Glee Cast, Glee Soundtrack
2.  I'll Try- Jonatha Brooke, Disney's Greatest Hits, Vol 3
3.  Zip-a-dee-doo-dah- James Baskett, Disney's Greatest Hits, Vol 1
4.  The Good Life- Miley Cyrus, Hannah Montana: The Movie Soundtrack
5.  Blitzkreig Bop- The Ramones, Ramones Mania


----------



## DUHgreg

MomofKatie said:


> Today's list, and it's an interesting one:
> 
> 1.  Gold Digger- Glee Cast, Glee Soundtrack
> 2.  I'll Try- Jonatha Brooke, Disney's Greatest Hits, Vol 3
> 3.  Zip-a-dee-doo-dah- James Baskett, Disney's Greatest Hits, Vol 1
> 4.  The Good Life- Miley Cyrus, Hannah Montana: The Movie Soundtrack
> 5.  Blitzkreig Bop- The Ramones, Ramones Mania



Disney, Miley and the Ramones, perfect together.


----------



## Thumper_Man

Today's List:

1.  Creeping Death - Metallica
2.  We'll Burn That Bridge - Brooks & Dunn
3.  Pour Some Sugar On Me - Def Leppard
4.  Skin - Rascal Flatts
5.  You Are - Jimmy Wayne


----------



## lucas43068

tom waits - ol 55
black crowes - good friday
the cure - burn
grayson capps - big ol woman
mika - grace kelly


----------



## Thumper_Man

Today's 5:

1.  Hole In The World - The Eagles
2.  Welcome To The Jungle - Guns & Roses
3.  Dejame Verte A Los Ojos - Tobias Rene (local artist)
4.  I Lost It - Kenny Chesney
5.  Watch THe Wind Blow By - Tim McGraw


----------



## Decorated_Dust

Here's today's selections: 

Straight from the Heart - Bryan Adams
Up and Up [Acoustic] - Relient K
Think of Me - Phantom of the Opera
Suddenly I See - KT Tunstall
Tim McGraw - Taylor Swift


----------



## dgthree

1.  Showdown - The Black Eyed Peas
2.  Sunshine on the Land - David Wilcox
3.  Flightless Bird, American Mouth - Iron & Wine (Twilight soundtrack)
4.  A Step Too Far - Aida (Broadway cast)
5.  For Baby (For Bobbie) - Peter, Paul & Mary

OK... this one might be a little too eclectic for even me.  =)


----------



## Thumper_Man

This is my list for the day:

1.  Alibis - Tracy Lawrence
2.  Basket Case - Green Day
3.  Dreams - Van Halen
4.  The More I Drink - Blake Shelton
5.  Modern Day Cowboy - Tesla  

(#5 was actually a song by Pantera.  Family friendly site so I couldn't actually list the name of the song.    So I went with the next song instead.)


----------



## farmergirl

My List for Today 

1. Halloween Villans Mix and Mingle - Walt Disney Records
2. Ride the Wind - Poison
3. Wild Horses - Garth Brooks
4. Say It Again - Don Williams
5. Hysteria - Def Leppard


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

Today's List

1. Liz On Top of the World - Pride and Prejudice Soundtrack
2. Epiphany - Sweeney Todd (Movie Version)
3. You Rock My World - Michael Jackson
4. Hide and Seek - Imogen Heap
5. Good 'N' Evil - Jekyll & Hyde The Musical


----------



## esddk

Pretty cool to see what came up.

1.  Close your eyes - Christopher Beck
2.  To make you feel my love - Garth Brooks
3.  Let's Get it Started - Black-Eyed Peas
4.  Sweet Lorraine - Woody Herman
5.  Under African Skies - Paul Simon


----------



## Thumper_Man

Today's List:

1.  My Next Broken Heart - Brooks & Dunn
2.  Load - Metallica
3.  I Just Wanna - Kiss
4.  Life Goes On -  Little Texas
5.  Home - Daughtry


----------



## Thumper_Man's Wife

1. Don't think I can't Love You - Jake Owen
2. Take me or Leave me - Rent Soundtrack
3. Take Me There - Rascal Flatts
4. Strong Enough - Sheryl Crow
5. Believe - Cher


----------



## PinkBudgie

A Fifth of Beethoven-?
More Than a Woman- BeeGees
Somebody's Baby-Jackson Browne
You Could Have Been With Me- Sheena Easton
Stomp!-The Brothers Johnson

Yes, I have a lot of Disco on there!   All I have is 70's or 80's music.


----------



## Thumper_Man

Today's 5

1.  Dreams - Van Halen
2.  Breakdown - Daughtry
3.  Twang - George Strait
4.  Is That A Tear - Tracy Lawrence
5.  Smile - Lonestar


----------



## tekoa

It Works for Me--Toby Keith
Look for Me--Mark Lowry
One Man Band--Mary Poppins
Massachusetts--Bee Gees
Reflections--Diana Ross and The Supremes


----------



## dgthree

1.  I Belong To You (mon coeur s'ouvre a ta voix) - Muse
2.  Electric City - Black Eyed Peas
3.  Poor Unfortunate Souls - Pat Carroll
4.  The Merchandisers - Chess in Concert
5.  Gangsta Blues - Slumdog Millionaire soundtrack


----------



## Thumper_Man's Wife

Today's 5: 

1. When I Said I Do - Clint Black & Lisa Hartman Black 
2. Lucky - Britney Spears
3. I Need You - Leanne Rimes
4. Un Ratito - Tobias Rene
5. I'd Come For You - Nickelback


----------



## MomofKatie

Today's list:

1.  Ballad of Peter Pumpkinhead- XTC, Nonsuch
2.  Need To Know- Tom Petty & the Heartbreakers, Greatest Hits
3.  Save A Prayer- Duran Duran, Rio
4.  Hawaiian Roller Coaster Ride- Jump5, Disneymania Vol 3
5.  Domino- The Producers, The Producers

Some oldies but goodies in this one!


----------



## Reifsy

1. Good People --Jack Johnson
2. So Much To Say -- Dave Mathews Band
3. In The Name Of Love -- U2
4. Life By The Drop -- Stevie Ray Vaughan
5. Freedom -- Blues Traveller


----------



## disneymom8589

Today's shuffle:

1.  Tiki Room Barker Bird ...Musical History of Disneyland
2.  Rejoice...Chris Tomlin
3.  Enchanted Suite...Enchanted Soundtrack
4.  Sounds of the Frontierland Train...Musical History of Disneyland
5.  Like Lovers Do...Serendipity Soundtrack


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

Shuffle for today:

1) "I'm Free/Heaven Helps the Man" - Footloose The Musical Soundtrack
2) "White Horse" - Taylor Swift
3) "Entr'acte / Wolf Chase" - Beauty and the Beast: Original Broadway Cast
4) "A Dream is a Wish Your Heart Makes" - Cinderella
5) "I Thank You" - Rebecca St. James


----------



## Demosthenes

"That Boy Could Dance" - Weird Al - Weird Al Yankovic in 3D
"Give Said the Little Stream" - Various Artists - Primary Songbook
"There's A Girl" - The Ditty Bops - Grey's Anatomy Soundtrack
"Adrift (live)" - The Barenaked Ladies - All New Revue
"Nature Boy" - Harry Connick, Jr. - Harry for the Holidays


----------



## tekoa

Till There was you--The Beatles
Surfer Girl--The Beach Boys
Philadelphia Freedom--Elton John
We didn't start the fire--Billy Joel
Mack the Knife-- Michael Buble


----------



## jharrowell

Last time it was mostly Disney, lets see what we get this time:

1) Haunted Mansion Holiday - A Musical History of Disneyland - Disney
2) Potential New Boyfriend   - The Very Best of Dolly Parton   - Dolly Parton
3) Du Hast                        - The Matrix                            - Various
4) Remember When             - Happiest Celebration on Earth   - Disney
5) In these arms                - Keep the Faith                       - Bon Jovi

Well, not all Disney this time...


----------



## Thumper_Man

Here is my 5 for today.

Everybody Wants To Go To Heaven - Kenny Chesney
Blackout - Scorpions
When Did You Stop Loving Me - George Strait
Nothing Else Matters - Metallica
Hold Me Down - Tommy Lee


----------



## MomofKatie

Today's list:

1.  Polka Power!- Weird Al Yankovic, Running with Scissors
2.  I.G. Joe- Bill Engvall, A Decade of Laughs
3.  Jolly Mon- Jimmy Buffett, from a homemade mixtape made by my bro for DD's 5th bday
4.  Boat Drinks- Jimmy Buffett, Songs You Know By Heart
5.  When She Loved Me- Steve Tyrell, The Disney Standards


----------



## dgthree

Let's see what I come up with...

I'll Take You Back - Brad Paisley
We Shall Be Free - Garth Brooks
By Your Side - Squeeze
Bridge Over Troubled Water - Johnny Cash
Love of the Common People - Bruce Springsteen, Live in Dublin


----------



## DUHgreg

OK, sitting in our room at Kidani (relaxing before going out again), we got:
Happy Anniversary-The Bottle Rockets
The Wish-Bruce Springsteen
She-Chris Isaak
Hangin' On Hopeless-Bruce Robison
Rejoice in My Trouble-Pat Wictor


----------



## disneydaveb

1.  Fight the Good Fight - Triumph
2.  Love in an Elevator - Aerosmith
3.  Push Push - Cinderella
4.  South Ferry Road - Hooters
5.  Eruption - VanHalen


----------



## PolynesianLily

1. Life Is A Highway - Cars Soundtrack
2. True To Your Heart - Mulan Soundtrack
3. If I Didin't Have You - Superstar Hits
4. Horizon 12.2 - Wall-E Soundtrack
5. Someday My Prince Will Come - Disney Mania 6

All my songs on iTunes are Disney


----------



## DUHgreg

OK, at 10 a.m. in our room at Kidani, the mix came out as:
Get Up Offa That Thing-James Brown
I Won't Lie to You-Radney Foster
Come On Funny Feelin'-Rodney Crowell
Journey-Alan Rhody
Hot-James Brown (added the box set 'Star Time' for this vacation)

Not as cold at the World today.


----------



## PolynesianLily

Today's Shuffle List:

1. Up With Titles - UP Original Soundtrack
2. Wow - Finding Nemo Original Soundtrack
3. Danny's Story - Phineas and Ferb Soundtrack
4. Talk to Jessie - Toy Story 2 Original Soundtrack
5. Zip-A-Dee Doo Da - Song of the South Soundtrack


----------



## CastawayJP

Twilight Zone Tower of Terror: Four Parks- One World CD
Return to Sender: Elvis Presley
Me and My Shadow: Frank Sinatra
Crush: Dave Matthews & Tim Reynolds
The Tiki, Tiki, Tiki Room: Hilary Duff

Not bad... Out of 1600 songs 2 were Disney related!


----------



## dgthree

Here's today's list:

Then - Brad Paisley
Keep Holding On - Glee Cast
The L Train - Gabriel Yared
A Message 2010 - Coldplay
Out There - Hunchback of Notre Dame


----------



## Decorated_Dust

Here is my playlist for today. 

Time After Time - Cyndi Lauper
Psalm 73 (My God's Enough) - BarlowGirl
Fade to Grey - Jars of Clay
Get off My Back - Bryan Adams
Break of Dawn - Michael Jackson


----------



## Thumper_Man

Been away for a couple of days.  Haven't had a chance to post my list.  Here's today's five:

1.  Blaze of Glory -  Jon Bon Jovi
2.  I Don't Want To Miss A Thing - Aerosmith
3.  Two Hearts - Phil Collins
4.  I'm Alive - Kenny Chesney with Dave Matthews
5.  Flor Del Rio - Tobias Rene (local artist)


----------



## Kaler131

Mine are:

1.Crazy-Patsy Cline
2.The Promise-When in Rome
3.Moonlight Serenade-Glenn Miller
4.Blister in the Sun-Violent Femmes
5.Circle of Life-Elton John


----------



## PolynesianLily

Today's Shuffle:

1. We Looked Like Giants - Death Cab for Cutie
2. How Far We've Come - Matchbox Twenty
3. In The Air Tonight - Phil Collins
4. That's Just the Way We Roll - Jonas Brothers
5. Sweet Home Alabama - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## MomofKatie

Kaler131 said:


> Mine are:
> 
> 1.Crazy-Patsy Cline
> 2.The Promise-When in Rome
> 3.Moonlight Serenade-Glenn Miller
> 4.Blister in the Sun-Violent Femmes
> 5.Circle of Life-Elton John



Glenn Miller, Violent Femmes, Elton John, and Patsy Cline- that's a lot of musical styles in one list!


----------



## Phoenixblue

Today we have:

Violet - Savage Garden
Samian Night - Loreena McKennitt
Human - Human League
My immortal - Evanesence
Nothing Else Matters - Metallica


----------



## Thumper_Man

This is what is coming up for today:

1.  Missing You - John Waite
2.  Build Me Up ButterCup - The Foundations
3.  Skin - Rascal Flatts
4.  Right Here Waiting - Richard Marx
5.  Don't You -  Candlebox


----------



## auroralark

Okay, let's see...

King of Wishful Thinking ~ New Found Glory
Hands Clean ~ Alanis Morissette
Misery Business ~ Paramore
A Dream Is a Wish Your Heart Makes ~ Cinderella
Who's the Thief? ~ Joseph and the Amazing Techicolor Dreamcoat

I knew at least one Broadway song would pop up!


----------



## princesskelz

Katy Perry -Thinking of You
Busindre Reel -Hevia
Shinedown -If You Only Knew
Dancing Through Life -Wicked soundtrack


----------



## Thumper_Man

Today's:

1.  South of Santa Fe - Brooks & Dunn
2.  Wildest Dreams - Asia
3.  Lights - Journey
4.  Treat Her Right - Sawyer Brown
5.  Apologize - One Republic


----------



## Cyrano

One Note Samba - Getz & Gilberto
American Patrol - Glenn Miller
Hakuna Matata - The Lion King Musical
Beat Goes On - The Whispers
Yo Ho (A Pirate's Life for Me)


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Slightly O/T here...but we have the biggest mess with iTunes right now.  DD was on the computer a couple of weeks ago when she got the prompt to upgrade to the latest version, once we did our entire library was gone...music, TV shows, movies, *podcasts* (gasp!), everything!  

I've been reading the support forums and have tried every suggestion offered.  Found the iTunes Folder but in only had about 1/3 of our stuff.  Anyway, I called today and got a really nice support person that walked me through the steps to request that all of our items purchased from the iTunes website be made available to download again.  The were very prompt and sent it all immediately, but it is taking hours to download and it doesn't include any CD's borrowed from friends, etc.  

I don't think we'll ever get it back exactly the way it was before but I guess something is better than nothing!


----------



## itch1

jack johnson -constellaions (with eddie vedder)
dj kaos -love the night away
cymbals eat guitars -and the hazy sea
cut off your hands -it doesn't matter
the black keys -wicked messenger


----------



## MomofKatie

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Slightly O/T here...but we have the biggest mess with iTunes right now.  DD was on the computer a couple of weeks ago when she got the prompt to upgrade to the latest version, once we did our entire library was gone...music, TV shows, movies, *podcasts* (gasp!), everything!
> 
> I've been reading the support forums and have tried every suggestion offered.  Found the iTunes Folder but in only had about 1/3 of our stuff.  Anyway, I called today and got a really nice support person that walked me through the steps to request that all of our items purchased from the iTunes website be made available to download again.  The were very prompt and sent it all immediately, but it is taking hours to download and it doesn't include any CD's borrowed from friends, etc.
> 
> I don't think we'll ever get it back exactly the way it was before but I guess something is better than nothing!



Oh, no!!  That stinks. 

I had to get a new Zune recently (my old one had hard drive issues, but luckily, I was still in warranty), and I had to go through and resync everything.  At least I got everything back I wanted.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

I'm still trying to download everything.  Keep getting the message that the disk I'm using is full, which is strange because I'm not using a disk and my hard drive has enough room.  One or two items will downloand -- then it stalls out but I don't realize it until I go in to check on the progress.  This is going to drive me nuts!


----------



## Angel4135

1. Hair Dresser on Fire-Morrissey
2. Deus-SugarCubes
3. Venus as a Boy-Bjork
4. Heaven Sent-Esthero
5. Reel Around the Foutain-The Smiths


----------



## Cyrano

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Slightly O/T here...but we have the biggest mess with iTunes right now.  DD was on the computer a couple of weeks ago when she got the prompt to upgrade to the latest version, once we did our entire library was gone...music, TV shows, movies, *podcasts* (gasp!), everything!
> 
> I've been reading the support forums and have tried every suggestion offered.  Found the iTunes Folder but in only had about 1/3 of our stuff.  Anyway, I called today and got a really nice support person that walked me through the steps to request that all of our items purchased from the iTunes website be made available to download again.  The were very prompt and sent it all immediately, but it is taking hours to download and it doesn't include any CD's borrowed from friends, etc.
> 
> I don't think we'll ever get it back exactly the way it was before but I guess something is better than nothing!



Yikes


----------



## tekoa

Peace of Mind--Boston
I've Loved These Days--Billy Joel
The New Reels/The Blackbird--Clandestine
Steam Train--Off Kilter
You Better Think Twice--Vince Gill


----------



## billybobblockhead

Western Skyline - Bruce Hornesby
Carry on my Wayward Son - Kansas
Why Can't This be Love - Van Halen
Rhythm of Love - Yes
Dreams - Van Halen


----------



## PolynesianLily

Today's Shuffle:

1. Start - Goofy's Country Dancing Jamboree 
2. Haunted Mansion Ride Through - Haunted Mansion
3. Magic Starts with A Wish - Wishes
4. Stead Start - Goofy's Country Dancing Jamboree
5. Sarah Jo Dialogue - Goofy's Country Dancing Jamboree


----------



## kbelle8995

1). The Mob Song- Beauty and the Beast Soundtrack
2). Sister Christian - Night Ranger
3) There's a Great Big Beautiful Tomorrow- Walt Disney and the 1964 World's Fair Soundtrack
4). Maria Maria- Santana.
5). How Can you mend a broken heart- Al Green and Joss Stone.

Which means my ipod has major identity crisis.


----------



## lilosurf11

1) Belle (Reprise) - Paige O'Hara
2) Hound Dog - Elvis Presley
3) Busindre Reel - Hevia
4) Natchez - The MGM Studio Orchestra & Chorus
5) Champagne Time - Lawrence Welk Band

*I tell my friends I watch Lawrence Welk and they either laugh or look really confused. It's kind of funny, but depressing at the same time.


----------



## Madisonsmom926

My Little Girl - Tim McGraw
The Time of My Life - David Cook
Fallin' for You - Colbie Caillat
Circus - Britney Spears
Cupid Shuffle - Cupid

Hmm..can you tell that there is songs on here for my 9 year old???


----------



## challer

1. World of Motion - Assyrian, EPCOT Center
2. Up with End Credits - Michael Giacchino, "UP" Soundtrack
3. It's a Small World - Walt's Resturaunt (Disneyland Paris)
4. Rock of Ages - Def Leppard
5. Out of Our Heads - Sheryl Crow


----------



## challer

billybobblockhead said:


> Western Skyline - Bruce Hornsby



*GREAT* song!


----------



## MomofKatie

1.  Argue- matchbox twenty, Yourself or Someone Like You
2.  Peek-a-boo!- Devo, Devo's Greatest Hits
3.  Sing- The Carpenters, Singles 1969-81
4.  The Wind That Shakes the Barley- Chieftans, The Best of the Chieftans
5.  This is Halloween- Marilyn Manson, Nightmare Revisited


----------



## Thumper_Man

Today's list

1.  You Look Good In My Shirt - Keith Urban
2.  Dr. Feelgood - Motley Crue
3.  Life Goes On - Little Texas
4.  Low - Flo Rida Featuring T-pain
5.  What I Want - Daughtry


----------



## mrzrich

1.  Where's my Dad? -Finding Nemo the Musical

2. Will You Still Love me Tomorrow -Frankie Vallie and the 4 Seasons

3. Landslide- Fleetwood Mac

4. Born to Run - Springsteen

5. Zip-A-Dee-Doo-Dah -Disney's Greatest Hits Vol 1


----------



## FlightlessDuck

Here's my random five for the day:


The Cameronian Set - Cherish the Ladies
Ain't No Reason - Brett Dennen
Take Your Time (Acoustic version) - fun.
Love - Sara Groves
The Hands That Built America - U2


----------



## MomofKatie

Ooh- just downloaded 2 new albums- "Almost Alice" and the new Tim Burton  Alice in Wonderland soundtrack.  Both very good- Danny Elfman's score for AIW is amazing.

Anyway, here's my 5 for today:

1.  Walkin' Blues- Hindu Love Gods, Hindu Love Gods
2.  Take A Chance On Me- ABBA, Gold
3.  Something So Strong- Crowded House, Crowded House
4.  The First Cut Is The Deepest- Sheryl Crow, The Very Best Of
5.  Swampblood- The Legendary Shack*Shakers, True Blood: Music from the HBO Series


----------



## nll007

1. New Order - Your Silent Face
2. Magnapop - Open The Door
3. Little Mermaid - Part Of Your World
4. Bobby Darin - Sunday in New York
5. Suede - Heroine

Bonus Track: Dio - Rainbow In The Dark


----------



## Thumper_Man

1.  Believe - Brooks & Dunn
2.  Hungry Eyes - Eric Carmen
3.  You're My Best Friend - Queen
4.  Rock & Roll All Night - Kiss
5.  Uptown Girl - Billy Joel


----------



## mrzrich

1. 4th of July Asbury Park (Sandy) -Springsteen

2. Bibbidi Bobbidi Boo -Disney's Greatest Hits Vol1

3.Dory's Ditty- Finding Nemo the Musical

4. Baby Baby Don't Get Hooked on Me- Mac Davis 

5. Lady Marmalade - Labelle


----------



## Phoenixblue

today I have: 

My Town - Montgomery Gentry
I Want You - Savage Garden
The Mystic's Dream - Loreena McKennitt
All You Wanted - Michelle branch
Folsom Prison Blues - Johnny Cash


----------



## Thumper_Man

Today's Five:

1.  When Love Finds You - Vince Gill
2.  Rock 'n Roll Music - Chuck Berry
3.  Eyes Of A Stranger - Queensryche
4.  The Gift - Collin Raye
5.  Hate My Life - Theory Of A Deadman


----------



## MomofKatie

OK- I've got my "all Disney music" playlist on, so I'll just report my 5 for the day from it:

1.  Just Keep Swimming- Walt Disney Presents Finding Nemo: The Musical
2.  The Tank Gang- Walt Disney Presents Finding Nemo: The Musical
3.  Gaston- Beauty and the Beast Soundtrack
4.  Down In New Orleans- The Princess and the Frog Soundtrack
5.  You've Got A Friend In Me-Riders In The Sky, Disney/Pixar Buddy Songs


----------



## dgthree

Cowgirls Don't Cry - Brooks & Dunn (with Reba McIntyre)
Kiss The Girl - Little Mermaid (Classic Disney, Volume I)
Ave Mary A - Pink (Funhouse)
Blinded by the Light - Bruce Springsteen (Live in Dublin)
Only You - Alison Moyet


----------



## disneyfav4ever

A Whole New World - Aladdin
Watch Me Shine - Legally Blonde Soundtrack
Ruby Blue - Grey's Anatomy Soundtrack
Kiss the Girl - The Little Mermaid
Hallowishes - Magic Kingdom Event Party Music


----------



## esddk

Some Riot - Elbow
Kalamazoo - Glen Miller Band
Already Met You - Superfine
I'll Be Seeing You - Tommy Dorsey and His Orchestra
Leave Out All the Rest - Linkin Park


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Northwind by Falconer
2. Kings of Metal by Manowar
3. Love Machine by W.A.S.P.
4. Nemo by Nightwish
5. Cast the Crown by Thy Will Be Done


----------



## bidnow5

1 After Midnight - Eric Clapton

2 I Won't Stand In Your Way - Stray Cats

3 Whole Lotta Of Lovin' - Fats Domino

4 Let It Be - Beatles

5 Cinderella Castle - Lou Mongello Audio Guide To Fantasyland


----------



## Thumper_Man

1.  Country Man - Luke Bryan
2.  Peaceful Easy Feeling - The Eagles
3.  Live Wire - Motley Crue
4.  Another Day In Paradise - Phil Collins
5.  Sweet Dreams - Eurythmics


----------



## Thumper_Man's Wife

1. Someplace To Go - Somber
2. Soak Up The Sun - Sheryl Crow
3. Give It To You - Jordan Knight
4. Fight For All The Wrong Reasons - Nickelback
5. I'll Have To Say I Love You In A Song - Jim Croce


----------



## PryncessChrysty

Hey - Red Hot Chili Peppers
Petals - Mariah Carey
When You Wish Upon a Star - Jiminy Cricket (Cliff Edwards)
Mary Jane's Last Dance - Tom Petty & the Heartbreakers
The Zephyr Song - RHCP


----------



## cobbler

1. Alone - Joe
2. Go Hard Remix - JayZ
3. Bring Em Out - TI
4. Gone - Frankie J
5. Closer - Ne-Yo


----------



## Dodie

Hmm. This was an interesting experiment. You can definitely predict general ages of people from these lists.  

1. Firefall - Headed for a Fall
2. Hall and Oates - Rich Girl
3. Jimmy Buffet - A Pirate Looks at Forty
4. Frank Sinatra - I've Got you under my Skin
5. Barry Manilow - Even Now


----------



## DmaxHawk

1. We don't use the F-word in Country - Hank Williams Jr.

2. My Black Dahlia - Hollywood Undead

3. And I Thought My Jokes Were Bad - Dark Knight Official Sound Track

4. Taking a Chance on Love - Benny Goodman

5. Bleed For Me - Saliva

Can you predict my age from this?


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Through Eyes of Glass by Forbidden
2. New World Order by Megadeth
3. March of Mephisto by Kamelot
4. Black Diamond by Stratovarius
5. Metal is Forever by Primal Fear


----------



## jog58

1. Arch Enemy- Ravenous
2. Megadeath- Symphony of Destruction
3. Nightwish- I wish I had An Angel
4. Falconer- Northwind
5. Avenged Sevenfold- Bat Country


----------



## jewels1916

I want to play!

1) Oh, the Thinks You Can Think - Seussical the Musical soundtrack
2) Weightless - All Time Low
3) 100 Years - Five for Fighting
4) Reflections of Earth - Illuminations from WDW
5) This Everyday Love - Rascal Flatts

I think it pulled something from almost all of my different playlists.


----------



## dgthree

since I'm shuffling away right now, here are the last 5 songs played.

The Knack - Squeeze
Lucky - Melissa Etheridge
Light My Candle - Rent (Broadway Soundtrack)
Boys Don't Cry - The Cure
My Life Would Suck Without You - Glee vol. 2


----------



## hanco005

What a fun thing to do.  Here were mine:

1.  William, It Was Really Nothing--The Smiths
2.  Stupid Boy--The Gear Daddies
3.  Can You Rock It Like This--Run D.M.C.
4.  Could You Be Loved--Bob Marley and the Wailers
5.  Only A Memory--The Smithereens


----------



## metalis4ever

I agree this is wicked fun 

1. Lust for Life by Gamma Ray
2. Fair Weather No More by Smite The Righteous
3. City of God by Sodom
4. Sons of Riddermark by Battlelore
5. War Machine by Kiss


----------



## starwood

1.  Abraham, Martin and John - Dion
2.  Islands - New Guinea Drums - Tokyo Disneyland
3.  Dixieland - The Land
4.  You Never Say Good Luck on Opening Night - The Producers
5.  Overture - Spamalot


----------



## Thumper_Man

My five for today.

1. Youth Gone Wild - Skid Row
2.  I Can't Get Over You - Brooks and Dunn
3.  Mistress For Christmas - AC DC
4.  Lights - Journey
5.  A Groovy Kind Of Love - Phil Collins


----------



## Phoenixblue

1. The Mummer's Dance - Loreena McKennitt
2. Possession - Sarah McLachlan
3. Moon Cradle - Loreen McKennitt
4. Santa Monica - Savage Garden
5. Mr. Mom - Lonestar


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Shoulda Known Better by Darkbuster
2. Mandatory Suicide by Slayer
3. God Has A Plan For it All by Angtoria
4. Washington is Next! by Megadeth
5. Pull Harder on the Strings of your Martyr by Trivium


----------



## MomofKatie

Today's 5:

1.  Augustus Gloop- Danny Elfman, Charlie and the Chocolate Factory Soundtrack
2.  Where is the Love?- Michelle Malone, Sugarfoot
3.  Calle Luna, Calle Sol- Locos Por Juana, Tributo Urbano A Hector Lavoe
4.  Don't Make Me Over- Steve Tyrell, Back to Bacharach
5.  Save It For A Rainy Day- The Jayhawks, Rainy Day Music

No Disney in this one!


----------



## Thumper_Man

I had totally forgot about this thread until I was looking at all my subscribed threads.

Here's today's 5:
1.  Bad Medicine - Bon Jovi
2.  Escape - Enrigue Iglesias
3.  VooDoo - Godsmack
4.  Come a Little Closer - Dierks Bentley
5.  The Lights Are On - Clint Black


----------



## Kaler131

1.Bad Romance: Lady Ga Ga
2.Name: Goo Goo Dolls
3.Say it Isn't So:Hall & Oates
4.Holiday: Green Day
5.Moonlight Serenade: Glenn Miller


----------



## Sphyrna

Here's my mix that came up:
1.  City - Natalie Imbruglia
2.  Make the World Go Round [Deep Dish Edit] - Sandy B
3.  U Don't Know Me - Armand Van Heldon
4.  Gettin' Jiggy Wit It - Will Smith
5.  Gypsy Woman (She's Homeless) - Crystal Waters


----------



## Thumper_Man's Wife

My 5 for the day...

1. Maybe Not Tonight - Sammy Kershaw ft. Lori Morgan
2. Soak up The Sun - Sheryl Crow
3. Last Name - Carrie Underwood
4. Summer of '69 - Bryan Adams5. 
5. Runaway - Love and Theft


----------



## vegetablegirl

1. Tuxedo Junction- Glenn Miller
2. Springtime for Hitler- Part II- The Producers
3. The Safety Dance- Men Without Hats
4. He's a Tramp- Lady and the Tramp (Peggy Lee)
5. End Credits- Danny Elfman The Nightmare Before Christmas

Hmm, a fairly accurate representation.


----------



## Sorcerer's Mickey

Don't know why - Norah Jones
More than A Woman - Bee Gees
It's not my time - 3 Doors down
Hold on I'm Comin' - BB king
Angle eyes - John Hyatt


----------



## MomofKatie

1. Who's Afraid of the Big, Bad Wolf?- Disney's Greatest Hits, Vol 3
2.  Just Cruisin', Will Smith- Greatest Hits
3.  William Wilson, The Smithereens- 11
4.  Tusk, Fleetwood Mac- Greatest Hits
5.  Saturday Night's Alright For Fightin', Elton John- The Greatest Hits 1970- 2002

Lots of "Greatest Hits" this time...


----------



## NWOhioAngela

Wow. We are an eclectic bunch!

1.Stars on 45-Oldies 70s 80s 90s
2.Michael Stanley Band-My Town (hey, Cleveland rocks!)
3.Jimmy Buffett-Boat Drinks
4.Bob Segar-Night Moves
5.I Wanna Go Back to Ohio State


----------



## metalis4ever

My 5 for the day.....

1. The Living Dead - Paul Di'Anno
2. Pig - Coal Chamber
3. These Iron Bones - 3
4. The End of Heartache - Killswitch Engage
5. War is My Shepherd - Exodus


----------



## UrsulasShadow

metalis4ever said:


> My 5 for the day.....
> 
> 1. The Living Dead - Paul Di'Anno
> 2. Pig - Coal Chamber
> 3. These Iron Bones - 3
> 4. The End of Heartache - Killswitch Engage
> 5. War is My Shepherd - Exodus


Why am I not surprised?


----------



## metalis4ever

UrsulasShadow said:


> Why am I not surprised?



LOL you know how I roll, Disney and Metal are my two loves!!! 

1. The Soapmakers by Clutch
2. Bloodletter by Saxon
3. Bury Your Dead by The Haunted
4. What A Horrible Night to Have a Curse by The Black Dahlia Murder
5. Death in Fire by Amon Amarth


----------



## tekoa

Every Kinda People--Robert Palmer
Goodbye Maria--BR5-49
Back to Paradise--.38 Special
Voulez Vous--Mamma Mia! Soundtrack
Did You Call Me Albatross?--Enter The Haggis


----------



## Thumper_Man

Todays 5:

1.  I Don't Wanna Stop - Ozzy Osbourne
2.  867-5309/Jenny - Tommy Tutone
3.  Higher - Creed
4.  Tell Her About It - Billy Joel
5.  My Best Days Are Ahead Of Me - Danny Gokey


----------



## Geef

My five...

1. Big House - Audio Adrenaline
2. Cornerstone - Day of Fire
3. Sometimes Love - Chris Rice
4. Aloha 'Oe - Tia Carrerea (Lilo & Stich's Island Favs)
5. Bear Band Serenade - Country Bear Jamboree


----------



## Thumper_Man's Wife

My five for today: 

1. A Thousand Miles from Nowhere - Dwight Yoakam
2. Love Is A Battlefield - Pat Benatar
3. 15 Minutes - Rodney Atkins
4. One Song Glory - Rent Soundtrack
5. Neon Moon - Brooks & Dunn


----------



## MomofKatie

1.  Keep Holding On, Glee Cast
2.  The Power of Equality, Red Hot Chili Peppers
3.  Swan Swan H, REM
4.  Dory's Ditty, Finding Nemo: The Musical Soundtrack
5.  1985, Bowling For Soup


----------



## Thumper_Man

I always lose track of this one.  

Today's Five

1.  Ocean Front Property - George Strait
2.  You Had Me From Hello - Kenny Chesney
3.  Can You Help Me - Usher
4.  Boot Scootin' Boogie - Brooks & Dunn
5.  Love And Affection - Def Leppard


----------



## Greyhound22

1) My Hometown - Charlie Robinson
2) Small Town - John Mellencamp
3) Come Sail Away - Styx
4) The Gambler - Kenny Rogers
5) Keeping The Faith - Billy Joel


----------



## jennbunn

ma belle Evangeline: the princess and the frog
Ladies love country boys: Trace Adkins
Round and round: Ratt
Following the leader: Peter Pan
Vida la vida: Coldplay


----------



## Thumper_Man

List for today.

1.  Livin' On A Prayer - Bon Jovi
2.  Love Walks In - Van Halen
3.  Just Got Lucky - Dokken
4.  Movin' Out (Anthony's Song) - Billy Joel
5.  Of Course I'm Alright - Alabama


----------



## suorkaterina

It's Good To Be In Love - Frou Frou(Details)
California - Rufus Wainwright(Poses)
The Rake's Song - The Decemberists(The Hazards of Love)
Sullen Girl - Fiona Apple(Tidal)
Glory Box - Portishead(Stealing Beauty Soundtrack)


----------



## sandyh67

1. Spectromagic..  no further explanation needed
2. Unwell-  Matchbox twenty
3. Rest in Pieces - Saliva 
4. Supermassive black hole - Muse
5. Just another day in paradise- Phil Vassar


----------



## MomofKatie

1- The Final Confrontation, Danny Elfman, Alice in Wonderland soundtrack (2010)
2- I'll Be There For You, Bon Jovi, New Jersey
3- If I didn't Have You, Mitchell Musso and Emily Osment, Disneymania 6
4- Short Side of Nothing, Los Lobos, Kiko
5- Forever, Walter Meego, Voyager


----------



## minniesBFF

Hello Seattle-Owl City
21st Century Breakdown-Green Day
All I Want To Do-Sugarland
Pulling Teeth-Green Day
Beauty School Drop Out-Frankie Avalon (Grease Original Motion Picture Soundtrack)

wow, I got a pretty random selection here.


----------



## DrZoidberg

Another Deadly Mother - The Fenwicks
Boss of Me - They Might be Giants
Extra Sharp Pencils - Negativland Presents
Iris Wants to Fight a Caller  - Ron and Fez
Where is My Mind - The Pixies


----------



## jpeka65844

I haven't read the entire thread, but does the shuffle on anyone else's iPod suck????

My shuffle only likes about 5 albums out of the 500+ that I have on my ipod.  I always get something from the following albums:

Morrison Hotel by The Doors
Live at  Wembly by Queen
Live at the BBC by the Beatles
Sunset Blvd Broadway Cast Recording
Caroline or Change Broadway Cast Recording

I have to hit "next" 2-3 times before I'll find something off a different album!  Weird!  Another reason for me to upgrade to an iTouch.....


----------



## TeriofTerror

My MP3 player is about to get a serious influx of selections from _*Gypsy*_, because I just got cast as Mazeppa in a local production.  I am _soooo _excited!  Happy Dance


----------



## jpeka65844

TeriofTerror said:


> My MP3 player is about to get a serious influx of selections from _*Gypsy*_, because I just got cast as Mazeppa in a local production.  I am _soooo _excited!  Happy Dance



LOVE IT!!!  Do you play the trumpet???  

"If ya gotta bump it, bump it with a trumpet!"


----------



## TeriofTerror

jpeka65844 said:


> LOVE IT!!!  Do you play the trumpet???
> 
> "If ya gotta bump it, bump it with a trumpet!"



Nope.  I'm hoping the "all you need to have is _no _talent" idea will cover me there.


----------



## siskaren

I wish I'd found this sooner, but here's mine for today:

Here's a Quarter, Call Someone Who Cares - Travis Tritt

One Bad Apple - The Osmonds

1982 - Randy Travis

You'll Be in My Heart - Bucky Covington

Mendocino County Line - Lee Ann Womack & Willie Nelson


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Fiddler on the Green by Demons & Wizards
2. Witching Hour by Venom
3. The Haunting by Testament
4. I Believe by G//Z/R
5. Unlucky 13 by DevilDriver


----------



## GaRain

1. Whiskey, Women & Time - Bo Bice
2. Lie - David Cook
3. Midnight Well - Ryan Kelly
4. Leave (Back Up) - Stereomud
5. Smoke & Mirrors - Lifehouse


----------



## dgthree

1.  Liquid Dance - Slumdog Millionaire
2.  Already Gone - Sugarland
3.  I Run For Life - Melissa Etheridge
4.  He's a Tramp - Peggy Lee
5.  Corey's Coming - Harry Chapin

Whoa... musical diversity or what?


----------



## BethEJo

[1] - Call Me Ishmael by Get Cape. Wear Cape. Fly
[2] - To Kingdom Come by Passion Pit
[3] - I Gave You All by Mumford & Sons
[4] - Hate On Me by Glee
[5] - The Finale from Wicked (musical)


----------



## MomofKatie

1. I Can't Tell You Why, The Eagles- Greatest Hits Vol 2
2. Under the Sea, Samuel E Wright- Disney's Greatest Hits, Vol 2
3. The Aristocats, Maurice Chevalier- The Sherman Brothers Songbook
4. Take Me To Paradise, Ofra Haza- Shaday
5. Eyes-Radio-Eyes, Orgy- Vapor Transmission


----------



## vpalmer

Great thread!  I wish I would have seen it sooner.  Here's mine from today:

1. Scott Joplin: The Entertainer performed by John Williams (classical guitarist)

2. Hungry - INXS

3. I've Got to See You Again - Norah Jones

4. We Have All Been Blind - Phantom of the Opera Andrew Lloyd Webber

5. Wheel - John Mayer


----------



## siskaren

A Bolt Out of the Blue - Wishes

Find Yourself - Brad Paisley

Chattahoochee - Alan Jackson

Pocahontas Battle - Fantasmic!

I Swear - John Michael Montgomery


----------



## minniesBFF

My Wish-Rascal Flatts
Come Back to Me-David Cook
Promiscuous-Nelly Furtado feat. Timbaland
When I Look to the Sky-Train
Deathbed-Relient K

Wow, what an...interesting list I have. xD


----------



## ShannyMcB

That's All-Michael Buble
What do you do with a BA in English-Avenue Q Soundtrack (my personal theme song)
I'll Always Remember-Barry Russo
How Can you Mend a Broken Heart-Michael Buble
Have a Nice Day-Bon Jovi


hhmmmm


----------



## TMcDwyer

1 - Let Me Sign - Twilight Soundtrack
2 - Dancing Queen - Mamma Mia!
3 - Upside Down - Jack Johnson
4 - You Keep Me Hanging On - Glee
5 - Imagine - Glee


----------



## GaRain

Today's first shuffle:

1. A Little Too Loose - Mr. Big
2. 2 Weeks in Diskeenlande - Nuno Bettencourt
3.  Someday my Prince will Come - Best of Disney
4. Only Time will Tell - Nelson
5.  Heartland - Celtic Thunder


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Os Abysmi Vel Daath by Celtic Frost
2. You Can't Stop Rock 'N Roll by Twisted Sister
3. 2014 by God Dethroned
4. Watch the Children Pray by Metal Church
5. Piranha by Exodus


----------



## dgthree

1.  Quittin' Time - Mary Chapin Carpenter
2.  It's Your Wedding Day (Finale) - Wedding Singer Orig. Broadway Cast
3.  Jacob's Ladder - Bruce Springsteen
4.  Come Away to Sea - David Wilcox
5.  Over the Moon - Rent Orig. Broadway Cast


----------



## EPCOT is a verb

What fun!

1.  Only the good die young - Billy Joel
2.  Make my life with you - The Oak Ridge Boys
3.  Nancy - Frank Sinatra
4.  Cocaine Blues - Johnny Cash
5.  So she dances - Josh Groban


----------



## darwinsrule

1. This Time - Sawyer Brown
2. White Lines - Duran Duran 
3. When Doves Cry - Prince
4. Morning Bell/Amnesiac - Radiohead
5. Violet Hill - Coldplay


----------



## Halloweenqueen

1. Veronica- Elvis Costello
2. Rocket Queen- Guns and Roses
3. Dreams of Happily Ever After-MK Events
4. When We Dance- Sting
5. Famous Last Words- My Chemical Romance


----------



## bkoehl

Yo, Ho (A Pirate's Life for Me)-Pirates of the Caribbean

Horse and I - Bat for Lashes (WHAT???   Never heard of this one, looks to be a Starbucks freebee)

You Learn - Alanis Morissette

Here Comes Santa Claus - Bing Crosby

That's What You Get - Paramore

Ok that is one STRANGE mix!!


----------



## siskaren

bkoehl said:


> Ok that is one STRANGE mix!!



I'm intrigued by how many people have country on their iPods, especially when that's compared with what else is on it - like metal!

Here's mine for today:

Poor Unfortunate Souls - Pat Carroll

Let Us Now Go Even Unto Bethlehem - Louis Gossett, Jr (this is one of the narrative sections from the Candlelight Processional)

Here in the Real World - Alan Jackson

Margaritaville - Alan Jackson (with Jimmy Buffett)

A Wish for Love - Wishes


----------



## MomofKatie

Tonight's list:

1. Fame, Irene Cara- Fame Soundtrack
2. The Logical Song, Supertramp- The Very Best of Supertramp
3. Panic Switch, Silverspun Pickups- Swoon
4. Man Out of Time, Elvis Costello& the Attractions- The Very Best of Elvis Coatello& the Attractions
5. I Need To Know, Tom Petty& the Heartbreakers- Greatest Hits

Overall, a very 80's evening!


----------



## GaRain

Good morning, my mix for the am starts with:

Days/Months/Years - Butch Walker and the Black Widows
I Can't Get No Satisfaction - The Rolling Stones
Enemy - Sevendust
Oceano - Josh Groban
Revelation - Sons of Sylvia

I think my ipod is in a strange mood today....


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Terminator by Sevendust
2. Sleeping Minds by Eyes of Eden
3. Strangulated Pride by Destruction
4. Floods by Pantera
5. Nobody's Real by Powerman 5000 

GaRain - My ipod is freaky and all over the place today as well it must be due to Sevendust


----------



## dgthree

My Oklahoma Home - Bruce Springsteen
The Downeaster "Alexa" - Billy Joel
Toby Keith - Mockingbird
Goin' Up - Great Big Sea
St. Patrick's Day - John Waite


----------



## Naively Occur

Good set for me:

Take me out - Franz Ferdinand 
Dinks Song  Bob Dylan
32 Flavors  Ani DiFranco
Drain You  Nirvana
Adams Song  Blink-182


----------



## siskaren

For today:

Redneck Yacht Club - Craig Morgan

Paper Roses - Marie Osmond

Main Street Electrical Parade

Is There Life Out There - Reba McEntire

Silent Night - Brad Paisley


----------



## metalis4ever

siskaren said:


> I'm intrigued by how many people have country on their iPods, especially when that's compared with what else is on it - like metal!



The only thing close to Country on my IPod would be Superjoint Ritual because Hank Williams III was the bassist for that band 

1. Propaganda by Sepultura
2. The Demon's Whip by Manowar 
3. Dragon's Child by Iced Earth
4. 'Til Death Do Us Unite by Sodom
5. Fantasmic by Nightwish (Yes that's an Operatic Power Metal tribute to Disney) See I keep telling people Metal and Disney can indeed go together


----------



## GaRain

1.  See you around - Skid Row
2.  Anyone seen my baby - The Rolling Stones
3.  50 Ways - Sons of Sylvia
4.  Until you see - Marvelous 3
5.  Come Back to Me - David Cook


----------



## siskaren

For today:

Is It Still Over? - Randy Travis

Bibbidi-Bobbidi-Boo - Cinderella soundtrack

I Will Always Love You - Vince Gill & Dolly Parton

Where Do We Go from Here? - Buffy the Vampire Slayer: Once More, With Feeling

In This Life - Collin Raye


----------



## GaRain

My good Friday morning starts off with:

1.  Fever - Adam Lambert
2.  Here by Me - 3 Doors Down
3.  Thin Disguise - Warrant
4.  Chanel - Saigon Kick
5.  Gett off - Prince

Once again, the ipod is in a strange mood....


----------



## NWOhioAngela

Another interesting mix!

1.Party Mix (DeToto ReMix)-Ohio State
2.Paperback Writer-The Beatles
3.Pink Houses-Mellencamp
4. Here I Go Again-Whitesnake
5. In My Daughter's Eyes-Martina McBride


----------



## metalis4ever

My IPod loves me today  great way to start off the last day of the week with 5 amazing songs by 5 amazing bands   Happy Friday everyone!!!! 

1. Indians by Anthrax 
2. Evil Has No Boundries by SLAYER 
3. Blow Your Speakers by Manwoar 
4. Templars of Steel by Hammerfall 
5. Union(Slopes of St. Benedict) by Sabaton- War Metal Rules!! Every song is a lesson in World Military History


----------



## dgthree

Friday afternoon, and here are the tunes:

1.  Alone - Matthew Morrison & Kristen Chenoweth, Glee Cast Album 1
2.  Steve Earle - Sugarland, Love on the Inside
3.  Chim, Chim Cher-ee - Julie Andrews, Dick Van **** et al, Disney's Greatest, vol. 2
4.  My Love as a Fever, Longing... - John Hurt, When Love Speaks 
5.  American Land - Bruce Springsteen, Live in Dublin, Disc 2


----------



## siskaren

Today's list:

Love, Me - Collin Raye

Baby Mine - SHeDAISY

The Eagle and the Hawk - John Denver

Where I Come From - Alan Jackson

Out There - The Hunchback of Notre Dame


----------



## bkoehl

Joy to the World - Mannheim Steamroller  (really need to not sync the Christmas music!)

Obsession - Animotion

Symphony #9 - Beethoven

Black or White - Michael Jackson

Through Glass - Stone Sour


----------



## tggrrstarr

Here we go:

My Interpretation - Mika
Whataya want from me - Adam Lambert
Heartless - Kris Allen
Poker Face - Lady Gaga
Introspectre - Depeche Mode


----------



## itch1

Dredg-The tanbark is hot lava
Tool-Pu****
Muse-New Born
Incubus-Mexico
Ben Harper-Put it on me


----------



## siskaren

For today:

I Can't Live a Dream - The Osmonds

Bella Notte - Lady and the Tramp

The Heart Won't Lie - Vince Gill & Reba McEntire

Wild Angels - Martina McBride

Your Man - Josh Turner


----------



## welchie

Better Man-Pearl Jam
Coconut Telegraph-Jimmy Buffett
I Love This Bar-Sammy Hagar
Friday I'm in Love-The Cure
Stand Up Comedy-U2


----------



## dgthree

Cheating a little bit, and just shuffling my iTunes library, but here are my 5 for the day.  =)

1.  Ain't Nothing 'Bout You - Brooks & Dunn
2.  Just Like Paradise / Nothin' But a Good Time - Rock of Ages (Original Broadway Cast Recording)
3.  Viva la Vida - Coldplay
4.  The Second Star To The Right - The Jud Conlon Chorus (Disney's Greatest, Vol. 2)
5.  Matinicus - Gordon Bok, Ed Trickett, Ann Mayo Muir (The First Fifteen Years, Vol 2)


----------



## metalis4ever

My IPod is starting the week off right!!!! 

1. You Wouldn't Know by Hellyeah
2. My Song of Creation by Xystus
3. Wish I Had an Angel (live) by Nightwish
4. Union (Slopes of St. Benedict) by Sabaton  
5. I Spit Black Bile on You by Altar


----------



## GaRain

Good morning from my Ipod:

1.  What you Need - INXS
2.  (Flesh & Blood) Sacrifice - Poison
3.  Sexy M.F. - Prince (usually hit skip on this one while at the office)
4.  I Liked it Better When you had no Heart - Butch Walker
5.  Better Place - Sevendust


----------



## stinkerbell628

1. You may be right - Billy Joel
2. Beginnings - Chicago
3. For Us - Pete Yorn
4. Song for the asking - Simon and Garfunkle
5. Reckoner - Radiohead


----------



## dgthree

1.  Say Goodbye to Hollywood - Billy Joel
2.  Somebody to Love - Glee cast
3.  I Do Not Hook Up - Kelly Clarkson
4.  Tesla Girls - Orchestral Manoeuvres in the Dark
5.  Perfect Day - Lady Antebellum


----------



## MomofKatie

OK, cheating a bit because my Zune is on Classic Disney playlist right now, and I am too lazy to get up and change it to "shuffle all"- but here's my 5 for the day:

1. Just Around the Riverbend, Pocohontas
2. I'm Almost There, Princess and the Frog
3. Trust In Me, The Jungle Book
4. The Wonderful World of Color, The Sherman Bros Songbook
5.  Supercalifragilsticexbyaladocious!!, Mary Poppins

It's Disney mania around here today!!


----------



## Thumper_Man

I don't have my ipod on me today, but I'm shuffling my iTunes.  Pretty much the same thing since all the music on my iTunes is on my iPod.

Today's list:

1.  Home - Daughtry
2.  (I Never Promised You A) Rose Garden - Martina McBride
3.  I Gotta Feeling - Black Eyed Peas
4.  Gettin' Better - Tesla
5.  Rock My World (Little Country Girl) - Brooks & Dunn


----------



## GaRain

Thumper_Man said:


> I don't have my ipod on me today, but I'm shuffling my iTunes.  Pretty much the same thing since all the music on my iTunes is on my iPod.
> 
> Today's list:
> 
> 1.  Home - Daughtry
> 2.  (I Never Promised You A) Rose Garden - Martina McBride
> 3.  I Gotta Feeling - Black Eyed Peas
> 4.  Gettin' Better - Tesla
> 5.  Rock My World (Little Country Girl) - Brooks & Dunn





Ahhh - love me some TESLA!!


----------



## GaRain

Starting off the day with:

1.  Nerve Damage - Lifehouse
2.  Still Wonder - Jonny Lang
3.  In a Darkened Room - Skid Row
4.  Enemy - Sevendust
5.  Urgent (Live) - Foreigner


----------



## ugadog68

Amanda - Waylon Jennings
MAria - Chris Knight
Coconut Telegragh - Jimmy Buffett
The Barricades of Heaven - Jackson Browne
Comin' Home - Lynynd Skynyrd


----------



## metalis4ever

My IPod is legendary today 

1. 40:1 by Sabaton 
2. All Men Play on 10 by Manowar 
3. Angry Again by Megadeth 
4. W.T.Y.D by Annihilator 
5. I Am The Law by Anthrax


----------



## itch1

Charlie Parker-I didnt know what time it was
Good Riddance-Dylan
Ryan Adams and the Cardinals-Now that you've gone
Lefty Frizzell-You're Humbuggin Me
Social Distortion-Ball and Chain


----------



## GaRain

itch1 said:


> Social Distortion-Ball and Chain



LOVE their version of this!!!


----------



## siskaren

Today's list:

I'm Gonna Be Somebody - Travis Tritt

One Solitary Life - Candlelight Processional

I've Got a Theory / Bunnies / If We're Together - Buffy the Vampire Slayer: Once More, With Feeling

They Found the Little Child - Candlelight Processional

Will the Sun Ever Shine Again - Bonnie Raitt


----------



## GaRain

I think my ipod was stuck in the I's today:

1.  Imprint - doubleDrive
2.  Its the only one you've got - 3 Doors Down
3.  The Wagon Song - Floyds Funk Revival
4.  Its my Life - Bon Jovi
5.  Light my Candle - RENT cast


----------



## metalis4ever

1. The Asylum by Edguy
2. Run to the Hills (live) by Iron Maiden
3. Union (Slopes of St. Benedict) by Sabaton  ( My IPod loves this song it comes up every other time)
4. Accident of Birth by Bruce Dickinson
5. Between the Hammer and the Anvil by Judas Priest


----------



## Sawx04

Trunk - Kings Of Leon
Sometime Around Midnight - The Airborne Toxic Event
That Day Is Done - Paul McCartney
Out of Control - U2
Black, Red, Yellow - Pearl Jam


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Holy Diver by DIO ... RIP Ronnie James Dio 
2. Valhalla by Stormwarrior
3. Turbo Lover by Judas Priest
4. Ice Queen by Within Temptation And The Metropole Orchestra 
5. Soulless by Running Wild


----------



## dgthree

missed yesterday, when my iPod was shuffling away at an outdoor work picnic, but here's today's list.

1.  A Step Too Far - Aida cast recording
2.  Heaven/More Than Words - Rock of Ages cast recording
3.  Halloween - Rent cast recording
4.  Talkin' 2 Myself - Eminem
5.  Perfect Day - Lady Antebellum

A little heavy on the Broadway... weird.


----------



## siskaren

dgthree said:


> A little heavy on the Broadway... weird.



And then your other two are Eminem and Lady Antebellum - now that's an interesting combo! 

Mine for today:

What's It to You - Clay Walker

The Great Defenders - Lee Greenwood

(Who Says) You Can't Have It All - Alan Jackson

Gethsemane - Michael Crawford

The Bare Necessities - The Jungle Book


----------



## GaRain

1.  Pour Some Sugar on Me - def Leppard
2.  I'll Make a Man Out of You - Mulan
3.  To Be with You - Mr. Big
4.  Wake the Dead - The Kill
5.  Kiss the Girl - The Little Mermaid


----------



## NWOhioAngela

1."I run for life"-Melissa Etheridge 
2. "Imagine" Beatles
3. "American Idiot"-Greenday
4. "Boat Drinks"-Jimmy Buffett
5. "Fist City"-Loretta Lynn

Quite the collection, eh?


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Bittersweet by Apocolyptica.....Cello Metal RULES!!!!! 
2. The Perennial Sophia by Therion
3. Metalshock by Flotsam and Jetsam
4. The Sleep by Pantera..One of the best guitar solos ever...RIP Dime 
5. Union (Slopes of St. Benedict) by Sabaton - MY IPod is obsessed with this song, seems like this pops up every time I respond to this shuffle post which is truly astounding considering I have nearly 4,000 songs on my IPod.


----------



## siskaren

Anymore - Travis Tritt

Small Town Southern Man - Alan Jackson

The Holiday Spirit in Each of Us - Holiday Wishes

I Just Can't Wait to Be King - The Lion King

Feed the Birds (Tuppence a Bag) - Mary Poppins


----------



## vikingfans

1. Me and You - Kenny Chesney
2. Born To Run - Bruce Springsteen
3. Super Trouper - Mamma Mia
4. Holiday - Jimmy Buffett
5. Everybody Loves Somebody - Dean Martin

I think my iPod has issues.


----------



## momto2inKC

1. Paper Gangsta- Lady Gaga
2. Get Rhythm- Johnny Cash
3. Dirty Dancing- New Kids on the Block
4. Her Diamonds- Rob Thomas
5. Dance, Dance- Fall Out Boy


----------



## GaRain

Good morning from my ipod - which I remembered to bring today!

1.  Descend - Lynam
2.  A Little too Loose - Mr. Big
3.  Hakuna Matata - The Lion King
4.  Kickstart my Heart - Motley Crue
5.  Brothers in Arms - Celtic Thunder


----------



## tekoa

Bennie and the Jets----Elton John
Take Your Memory with You---Vince Gill
Aerials---Enter the Haggis
A Spoonful of Sugar---Julie Andrews
Good Vibrations---The Beach Boys


----------



## GaRain

Shuffling along...

1.  Junkyard Jesus - Floyds Funk Revival
2.  Cinderelly - Cinderella
3.  Confessions - Sevendust
4.  You're Crazy - Guns'n'Roses
5.  Ghost - Skid Row


----------



## metalis4ever

1. 40:1 by Sabaton
2. Thrasher by Evile
3. For All Eternity by Fight
4. Tension by Armored Saint
5. The 7th Day by Dream Evil ....best lyrics ever "thunder and lightning fire and storm on the 7th day Heavy Metal was born!!!"


----------



## itch1

Pearl Jam - Corduroy (live)
foo fighters - Cold Day in the Sun
Patsy Cline - Walking after Midnight
Bad Religon - Fertile Cresent
Sublime - Trenchtown Rock
Hank Jones - What am I here for?


----------



## NWOhioAngela

1. I Wanna to Go Back to Ohio State -Ohio State Marching Band 
2. When you Wish Upon A Star--Jiminy Cricket
3. Fins- Jimmy Buffett
4. Paperback Writer-Beatles
5. Tonight the Heartache's On Me--Dixie Chicks


----------



## dgthree

1.  We Built This Old Ship - Gordon Bok
2.  I Should Tell You - Rent (Broadway) Soundtrack
3.  I Burn For You - Sting
4.  My Life Would Suck Without You - Glee Cast
5.  Say Goodbye to Hollywood - Billy Joel


----------



## siskaren

Soldier of Love - Donny Osmond

O Come All Ye Faithful - Candlelight Processional

Callin' Baton Rouge - Garth Brooks

I'll Try - Alan Jackson

New Kid in Town - Trisha Yearwood


----------



## metalis4ever

1. God Hates a Coward by Tomahawk
2. Tears of the Trees by Axxis
3. My Own Savior by Iced Earth
4. I am Human by Van Canto ( a cappella Metal Rules!!!!!!)
5. Rainmaker by Iron Maiden


----------



## MomofKatie

siskaren said:


> Soldier of Love - Donny Osmond



I went and added this to my Zune- ah, memories!!


----------



## siskaren

MomofKatie said:


> I went and added this to my Zune- ah, memories!!



I had to go to amazon to find it because iTunes didn't have that particular album.

Here's my list for today:

One More Last Chance - Vince Gill

Tumble Monkeys - The Festival of the Lion King

You've Got a Friend in Me - Toy Story

Real Gone - Billy Ray Cyrus

Remember...Dreams Come True - 50th Anniversary Fireworks Spectacular


----------



## Thumper_Man

Here is today's list:

1.  We're Not Gonna Take It - Twisted Sister
2.  Seventeen - Winger
3.  Proud Of The House We Built - Brooks & Dunn
4.  I Can Love You Like That - All 4 One
5.  Austin - Blake Shelton


----------



## MomofKatie

siskaren said:


> I had to go to amazon to find it because iTunes didn't have that particular album.



It used to be unavailable on Zune Marketplace, but I rooted around and found it yesterday!!  It has been added to my "80's Pop" playlist.

Sometimes you have to be tricky to find certain songs.  I went through about 30 Disney albums before I found one that had Grim Grinning Ghosts available. 

The tracks I haven't been able to get at all on Zune (at least to download on my ZunePass) are the parade and nighttime spectacular ones.  They aren't available anywhere on the site as far as I can tell.  I am saving my $$ to buy a few CDs when I visit WDW this fall.


----------



## MomofKatie

OH!  Forgot to add my 5 of the day:

1.  How High the Moon, Nat King Cole- The Nat King Cole Recordings
2.  Tears, Missing Persons- Spring Session M
3.  Physical (You're So), Adam and the Ants- Kings of the Wild Frontier
4.  True To Your Heart, Keke Palmer- Disneymania Vol 5
5.  Moondance, Jonathan Rhys Meyers- August Rush Original Motion Picture Soundtrack


----------



## metalis4ever

Ok so I have close to 4,000 songs on my IPod so I have no idea how this happened but 4 out of 5 of these songs are about Native Americans and the 5th is about Pirates ...I swear sometimes my IPod has a mind of it's own....

1. Mescal Rite I by Tomahawk
2. Creek Mary's Blood by Nightwish
3. Run to the Hills by Iron Maiden
4. Indians by Anthrax
5. Over the Seas by Alestorm


----------



## NWOhioAngela

I'm really enjoying seeing what everybody has out there. Some of us have some eclectic tastes!

1. When I'm Holding You Tight- Michael Stanley Band (swoon!)
2.  Lover -Michael Stanley-accoustic version (double swoon!)

Did somebody say our iPods have minds of their own?! 

3.Here comes the sun-Beatles
4. Brave and Crazy-Melissa Etheridge
5. The Pill-Loretta Lynn


Yeah, eclectic it is!


----------



## GaRain

I hate it when I forget my ipod in my gym bag - hence no music for me yesterday.  This morning it is in a hairband rockin' kinda mood:

1.  Sweet Child of Mine - Guns'n'Roses
2.  The Hand  - doubleDrive
3.  Its my Life - bon jovi
4.  Who Knows What - Bo Bice
4.  I Could Be - Terra Cain


----------



## Michele

1  I Count the Minutes-Ricky Martin
2  Over You-Daughtry
3  The Anthem-Good Charlotte
4  Stars- Simply Red
5  Wild Honey-U2


----------



## GaRain

I think my ipod is ready for the weekend:

1.  Circle of Life -The Lion King
2.  For Your Entertainment - Adam Lambert
3.  I Wanna be Your Lover - Prince
4.  Unraveling - Sevendust
5.  Smokin' in the Boys Room - Motley Crue


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Goodbye Windows by Corrosion of Conformity
2. An American Trilogy by Manowar (So fitting considering the 4th, far and away best version of this song) 
3. Blood on my Hands by Demons & Wizards
4.Heaven Can Wait by Iron Maiden
5. Dead Seeds by Lamb of God


----------



## siskaren

I forgot to post yesterday, but here's today:

(This Ain't) No Thinkin' Thing - Trace Adkins

I'm Wishing / One Song - Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs

It's America - Rodney Atkins (appropriate for this weekend)

Golden Dream  - The American Adventure (rather appropriate too)

If Jesus Walked the World Today - Alan Jackson


----------



## pooh'smate

Can I join in? This looks like a fun thread.

Here are mine for today

Hit the Ground Runnin' - Defying Gravity, Keith Urban
Hoist The Colorurs - Pirates of the Carribean: At World's End, Hans Zimmer
Hold Me Now - Unbelievable, Diamond Rio
Hold Me Tight - Beatles
Holdin' - 16 Biggest Hits, Diamond Rio

My Ipod was feeling like "h" today.


----------



## autumnsmommy

1951/What about the boy? -Ann Margaret & Oliver Reed-Tommy Soundtrack
All I Care About-Renee Zellweger, Richard Gere-Chicago Soundtrack
Cavity Search-Weird Al Yankovic
The Confrontation-Miss Saigon
Hot in Herre-Nelly


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Return of the Warlord by Manowar
2. Still Fly by The Devil Wears Prada (Best cover of a Rap song ever)
3. Black Shadows by Bloodbound
4. Path of Glory by Demons and Wizards
5. Links 2 3 4 by Rammstein


----------



## pooh'smate

Here's mine for today.

Lady Madaonna - The Beatles
It Get's You - Walt Disney Records Archive Collection Vol 1
The Wonderful Thing About Tiggers - The Sherman Brothers Songbook
Ring of Fire - Johnny Cash
Something - The Beatles


----------



## GaRain

Finally found the cord to charge my ipod today....

1.  Let Me be Myself - 3 Doors Down
2.  Winnie the Pooh - Winnie the Pooh (Disney Classics cd)
3.  My Soul, My God - Still Rain
4.  Paradise City - Guns'n'Roses
5.  By Your Side - Lifehouse


----------



## dgthree

1.  Out of My Head - Black Eyed Peas
2.  American Honky Tonk Bar Association - Garth Brooks
3.  You Can Sleep While I Drive - Melissa Etheridge
4.  Love This Pain - Lady Antebellum
5.  Welcome to the Future - Brad Paisley


----------



## woodleygrrl

1. Out of my Head- Dave Matthews Band
2. Valentina- Prince
3. Off That- Jay Z
4. Ballad of Old What's His Name- Richard Swift
5. My Stuff- Sleater-Kinney

That is a great shuffle!


----------



## siskaren

Today's list:

Summertime Blues - Alan Jackson

Crocodile Rock - Elton John

Chasin' That Neon Rainbow - Alan Jackson

Gone Country - Alan Jackson

Christmas All Around Us - Holiday Wishes

Not only did I get 3 Alan Jackson songs, but they're all off the same album. Weird coincidence.


----------



## WebmasterPete

Patton Oswalt - Best Week Ever (Werewolves and Lollipops)
Barbara Streisand - People (Funny Girl)
Lewis Black - Education in Arkansas (The White Album)
Elton John - Original Sin
Glee - Rose's Turn

Lord, I'm gay.

Pete


----------



## catycatcat4

1) Ariels - system of a down.
2) Riptide- sick puppies
3) spectromagic 
4) shinedown - fly from the inside
5) life stars now - three days grace.


----------



## metalis4ever

My IPod belongs at "Bats Day" with this shuffle today I guess it is just in a Gothic Metal mood today  

1. Of Your Beauty by Virgin Black
2. Selling Out by Tristania
3. Left the Ground by Cremetory
4. Fear the Sea by The Gathering
5. Divided by Tiamat


----------



## GaRain

If I were your girlfriend - Prince
Canto Alla Vita - Josh Groban
Bits and Pieces  -  Nelson
Wrecking Ball - Lifehouse
Confined - Still Rain


----------



## pooh'smate

Feels So Right - Alabama
If You've Got the Money I've Got the Time - Willie Nelson
Layla (Unplugged) - Eric Clapton
It Did - Brad Paisley
The Dynamo of Volition - Jason Mraz


----------



## ssanders79

Even Flow - Pearl Jam - Live in NYC 12/31/92
Heirloom Holiday - Michael Giacchino - Lost Season 3 Soundtrack
For Those About to Rock - AC/DC - The Very Best
Up is Down - Hans Zimmer - POTC At World's End
Sledge's Humanity - Hans Zimmer - The Pacific


----------



## metalis4ever

And here I though today was going to be a bad day....My IPod has once again managed to turn the tide...Eventhough I am up to my eyeballs in work, today is going to be a GREAT day!!! 

1. Drowning in a Daydream by Corrosion of Conformity (one of my fav songs!!! so amazing!!!!!!)  

2. Boom by Soulfly 

3. Blood on My Hands by Demons and Wizards   Another one of my fav songs of all time!!!!

4. Chasing the Dragon by Dream Evil 

5. Birth of the Wicked by Iced Earth  Lyrical genius!!!
  "Daylight breaks hard on sacred ground, For centuries we've questioned them of His birth But in this hour, on this day, The Elder knew
Years of madness must now subdue Order must be enforced to hide the truth Cause on this day, in this hour it's coming true"


----------



## pooh'smate

1) Maggie Mae - Let It Be, The Beatles
2) Chim Chim Cher-ree - Walt Disney Archive Collection Vol#1
3) Hand Me Down - More Than You Think You Are, Matchbox Twenty
4) You Move Me - Sevens, Garth Brooks
5) You've Got A Friend In Me - Toy Story 3 Soundtrack, Gypsy Kings


----------



## autumnsmommy

Alive-Off Kilter
What I Want- Daughtry
U+Ur Hand- P!nk
Bulletproof-La Roux
What do you do with a BA in English?-Avenue Q


----------



## woodleygrrl

Robert Pollard "I in the World"- For anyone that was addicted to Guided by Voices, you have to get his solo work.  This album is amazing

Gossip- "Dark Lines"- Beth Ditto has one of the most amazing voices of any contemporary artist.  Get this album.

Stereolab- "The Black Arts"- This band just makes you happy.  It sounds like a carnival.

Evangelicals- "Stoned Again"- its kind of cool.

The Magnetic Fields- "Born on a Train"- a band that can give you 99 love songs can't be bad.


----------



## metalis4ever

Happy Friday everyone!!!! 


1. Nothin' to Lose by Rebel Meets Rebel...David Allan Coe + Pantera = Country Metal.....RIP Dime  

2. War Machine by Kiss

3. Burnt Offerings by Testament

4. Transylvania by Iron Maiden 

5. Watch the Children Pray by Metal Church


----------



## dgthree

Happy Friday indeed.  =)

Here's my current list

1.  Can't Stop Falling - Great Big Sea
2.  Piano Man - Billy Joel
3.  American Soldier - Toby Keith
4.  Bx Style - Eileen Ivers
5.  Space Bound - Eminem


----------



## metalis4ever

1. I Died for You by Iced Earth
2. World Painted Blood by Slayer
3. Again We Rise by Lamb of God
4. Stormrider by Iced Earth
5. Crucible by Halford


----------



## dgthree

1.  Mismatch - Harry Chapin
2.  We're Okay - Rent OBC
3.  We Didn't Start the Fire - Billy Joel
4.  Own True Way - Great Big Sea
5.  Jesse - Joan Baez


----------



## metalis4ever

Happy Wednesday!!! The week is half over  

1. Behind the Crescent and the Cross by All Out War
2. The Light I Shine on You by Kamelot
3. Without You by Vision of Disorder
4. Metal Ripper by Sabaton
5. Lost Again by Suicidal Tendencies

My IPod is definitely in a week is half over but not quite over yet kind of mood, it is all over the Metal spectrum


----------



## Michele

How To Save a Life - The Fray
Here I Go Again on My Own - Whitesnake
Edge of Seventeen - Stevie Nicks
God Part II - U2
Jurassic Park Theme - Bill Broughton Orchestra


----------



## metalis4ever

Wow my IPod was in a Boston Hardcore kind of mood with the first 2 tracks and then obsessed with faith on the last 3....I think my IPod woke up on the wrong side of the bed today!!! But none the less it gave me 5 good songs to start the day 

1. Hoods up by Bane
2. Courage to Be by Diecast
3. Pull Harder on the Strings of Your Martyr by Trivium
4. Melancholy(Holy Martyr) by Iced Earth
5. Savior Self by Divine Heresy


----------



## itch1

Downset -check your people
The Replacements- can't hardly wait
Johnny Cash
I hung my head
Bob Marley
Roots (b-side)
Civ
Itchicoo park


----------



## GaRain

1 - The Real Life - 3 Doors Down
2 - Learning to Live Again - Garth Brooks
3 - Zip a dee doo da - Song of the South (Best of Disney cd)
4 - Wasted Generation - Steel Dragon (Rockstar soundtrack)
5 - All Aright - Saigon Kick

hmmmmm, my ipod is in a strange mood


----------



## FlightlessDuck

Something - Sim Sturgess (from the Across the Universe soundtrack)
Heartland - U2
All I Want is You - U2
Little April Showers - Disney (from Disney's Greatest Hits, Vol. 2)
Fallen For You - Drake Bell (stop laughing )


----------



## MomofKatie

1- Heffalumps and Woozles, Disney Choir, Sherman Bros Songbook
2- King of Pain, the Police, Every Breath You Take: the Singles
3- White Rabbit, Grace Potter, Almost Alice
4- Sea of Love, the Honeydrippers, Billboard #1s, the 80's
5- Hurting Each Other, the Carpenters, Singles 1969-1981


----------



## tristessaFL

1. XYU - The Smashing Pumpkins
2. Falling For You - Weezer
3. Forever For Her (Is Over For Me) - The White Stripes
4. Sweet Caroline - Neil Diamond
5. Danny Boy - Rufus Wainwright


----------



## TinkerBelle_325

1. Larger than Life, Backstreet Boys
2. Defying Gravity, Glee Cast
3. California Gurls, Katy Perry
4. Everytime We Touch, Cascada
5. The Haunted Mansion, Disney Parks


----------



## Gwendolyn

metalis4ever said:


> 1. I Died for You by Iced Earth
> 2. World Painted Blood by Slayer
> 3. Again We Rise by Lamb of God
> 4. Stormrider by Iced Earth
> 5. Crucible by Halford



Love your list 

My list:

1. The Chemistry Between us - The Londen Suede
2. Dumb - Nirvana
3. Knocking on Heavens Door -  Guns 'n Roses
4. Space Odity - David Bowie
5. Wishes sound track - Disneyland Resort Paris


But I do have lots of metal on my iPhone too, but they just didnt come up


----------



## drwitz

1. Head over Heels - Abba -- Thank You For the Music.
2. No One is to Blame - Howard Jones -- Dream Into Action.
3. Defying Gravity (Glee Cast Version) - Glee Cast -- Glee-The Music Volume 1.
4. Planet Earth (Night Version) - Duran Duran -- Night Versions: Essential Duran Duran.
5. Nobody Lost, Nobody Found - Cut /// Copy -- In Ghost Colors

Interesting.   I have a ton of Disney Music on my iPod, but it took until song #36 until I hit one (that's out of 4692 songs on the iPod).  406 songs on my iPod are Theme Park Soundtrack related.


----------



## siskaren

drwitz said:


> Interesting.   I have a ton of Disney Music on my iPod, but it took until song #36 until I hit one (that's out of 4692 songs on the iPod).  406 songs on my iPod are Theme Park Soundtrack related.



Wow - I just counted mine and could only come up with 87. I do have tracks on CDs that I haven't imported to my iPod, but I doubt I'd even come up to 150 if I did.

Anyway, today's list:

Ain't Goin' Down ('Til the Sun Comes Up) - Garth Brooks

Rain Is a Good Thing - Luke Bryan

Honky Tonk Moon - Randy Travis

Rest in Peace - Buffy the Vampire Slayer: Once More, With Feeling

Quantum Leap Main Title - Mike Post


----------



## Sassagoula Billy

Liza Minnelli - I Want You Now
Joni Mitchell - Fiction
Alanis Morissette - Eight Easy Steps
Mandy Patinkin - Finishing The Hat
Doretta Morrow - Baubles Bangles and Beads


----------



## Metsoskil

Shiver - Coldplay
Candlelight - Imogen Heep
I Hate This Song - Secondhand Serenade
Letters from the Sky - Civil Twilight
Rosealia (acoustic) - Better Than Ezra


----------



## CursedAngel

As the world falls down - David Bowie 
Harajuku Girls - Gwen Stefani
Love will tear us apart - Joy Division
Slave to love - Bryan Ferry
Decode - Paramore


----------



## tinkaholic35

Piano Man - Billy Joel
Party in the USA  - Miley Cyrus
Dance Dance - Fall Out Boy
Pain - 3 days Grace
Break your Heart - Taoi Cruz


----------



## GaRain

1 - Whiskey - Terra Cain
2 - #26 - Marvelous 3
3 - Paint it Black - The Rolling Stones
4 - Coward - Sevendust
5 - Sacrifice - Poison

my ipod is rockin' this morning!


----------



## FlightlessDuck

TGIF!


Sewn (Radio Edit) - The Feeling
Before the Night is Over - Gaelic Storm
"40" - U2 (from the 05/14/2005 Vertigo concert)
Stories for Boys - U2
With or Without You - U2

The problem with shuffling on my iPod is that I think almost 30% of my songs are from U2.  Although this makes it look more like 60%...


----------



## metalis4ever

Gwendolyn said:


> Love your list
> 
> But I do have lots of metal on my iPhone too, but they just didnt come up



Why Thank You Sister of True Metal and Dis    You need to think Metal when you hit shuffle and hopefully some killer tracks come up 

HAPPY FRIDAY Everyone!!!! 

1. Elves of Luva by Battlelore (Lord of the Rings Metal RULES!!!!) 
2. Walk With Me in Hell by Lamb of God
3. Setlon by Eluveitie (Celtic Folk Metal  )
4. Sand in the Wind by Tyr
5. Burn it Down by Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## Daddy_of_Princesses

How fitting that the second song was a Disney song. It is an odd collection of songs though.

1. Remember the Time – Michael Jackson
2. Mickey the sourcer – Fantasmic music
3. I don’t want to change the world – Ozzy Osbourne
4. Jedi Rocks – Star Wars Return of the Jedi
5. She Bop – Cyndi Lauper


----------



## eeyorelvr09

Just joined this thread. No Disney songs on my iPod, I know blashpemy! But I have an eclectic collection of music. Here we go...

Damaged by Danity Kane
The Devil's Own by Five Finger Death Punch
Cry Little Sister by Sisters of Mercy
Push by Enrique Iglesias ft Lil Wayne (from Step Up 2 the Streets)
Everybody Wants to Rule the World by Tears for Fears 

Enjoy!


----------



## metalis4ever

eeyorelvr09 said:


> *The Devil's Own by Five Finger Death Punch*



Great Song 

Happy Monday Everyone!!!!!! Here's to a fast work week 

1. Angels Holocaust by Iced Earth
2. The End of the World by God Forbid
3. Descent by Fear Factory  This song always reminds me of WDW College Program - Spring '99
4. When Faith Turns to Ashes by War of Ages
5. Cloaked in Her Unlight by Battlelore


----------



## GaRain

Monday morning starts off slow...

1 - When I come to you - Jonny Lang
2 - You can't always get what you want - The Rolling Stones
3 - Friends in Low Places - Garth Brooks
4 - Seasons of Love - Rent Cast
5 - Track #7 - doubleDrive (I LOVE LOVE LOVE this band!!!)


----------



## angeluna

1. What I've Done by Linkin Park
2. It's Five O'Clock Somewhere by Alan Jackson & Jimmy Buffet
3. There and Back Again by Daughtry
4. It Won't Be Like This For Long by Darius Rucker
5. Shame by Matchbox Twenty

strange mix I agree


----------



## dgthree

1.  I Know Him So Well - Chess in Concert
2.  Remember When the Music - Harry Chapin
3.  Allentown - Billy Joel
4.  Old Dan Tucker - Bruce Springsteen
5.  Bari Improv - Kaki King


----------



## siskaren

Letters from Home - John Michael Montgomery

Boot Scootin' Boogie - Brooks and Dunn

Walt Disney's Dedication of Disneyland

Little Miss Honky Tonk - Brooks and Dunn

I Can't Tell You Why - Vince Gill


----------



## CBisMe

1. Gonna Get Along Without You Now - She & Him
2. Sympathy for the Devil - Rolling Stones
3. The Weight of the the World - Beautiful Girls
4. The Old Country - Nancy Wilson and Cannonball Adderley
5. Leaning on the Everlasting Arm - Ladysmith Black Mambazo


----------



## GaRain

1 - Fantasmic! - Best of Disney
2 - See the Light - Bo Bice
3 - Different Shades of Blue  -  Bo Bice
4 - Runaway - Bon Jovi
5 - Wrecking Ball - Lifehouse


----------



## Zip-a-dee-dude-da

1) (When You Gonna) Give It Up To Me- Sean Paul featuring Keyshia Cole

2) Where the Streets Have No Name (New Edit U218) - U2

3) For Want Of - Rights Of Spring

4) I Write The Songs - Barry Mannilow

5) Master of Puppets - Metallica



Hey from Mannilow to Mettalica.....thats a sweet transition


----------



## Fantasmic23

Island of Lost Souls - Blondie - Does anyone remember the video from early MTV?  What a hoot!

When You Wish Upon a Star - Cliff Edwards  

Piano Man - Billy Joel

Hurts So Good - John COUGAR - He didn't use *Mellencamp* when this song came out way back when

Century Plant - The cast of the movie CAMP


----------



## Michele

Dilemma - Nelly

Gotta Be Somebody - Nickleback

Gloria - U2

Modern Love - David Bowie

Veronica - Elvis Costello


----------



## htmom

The Seas with Nemo and Friends- Four parks one world
You Spin me Round- Chipmunks
Dirty Dancing-New Kids on the Block
All I Want-The Offspring
Help-Beatles


----------



## GaRain

1.  Smoke and Mirrors - Lifehouse
2.  Broken Open - Adam Lambert
3.  Follow - Sevendust
4.  Enemy - Sevendust
5.  Home Sweet Home - Motley Crue

another 7dust kinda day!!


----------



## burberryplaid

I Just Can't Wait to Be King - Lion King Soundtrack
Don't Ask Me Why - Billy Joel
The Luckiest - Ben Folds
Unstoppable - Rascal Flats
4 in the Morning - Gwen Stefani


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Root Bound Apollo by Shadows Fall
2. You Can't Stop Rock 'N' Roll by Twisted Sister
3. Gods of War Arise by Amon Amarth
4, Under Jolly Roger by Running Wild
5. One Will by Halford ...All Hail the Metal God


----------



## FlightlessDuck

I'm So Sick of You - "Weird Al" Yankovic
Sweet Caroline - U2 (Edge Karaoke during POPMart Tour)
I'm Yours - Jason Mraz
No. 1 Fear - Jerry Seinfeld
Corner - Allie Moss


----------



## Michele

1. Live Like You Were Dying - Tim McGraw

2. Over My Head - Sum 41

3. So Far Away - Rod Stewart

4. Hit Me With Your Best Shot - Pat Benatar

5. Since U Been Gone - Kelly Clarkson


----------



## Thumper_Man

1.  Love Walks In - Van Halen
2.  Get Away - Danny Gokey
3.  Rock 'n' Roll Junkie - Motley Crue
4.  Changes - Tesla
5.  Cowgirls Don't Cry - Brooks & Dunn


----------



## burberryplaid

I got "the girly mix" this morning

1 Celebrate You - Corbin Blue
2 One - Glee Cast
3 Super Duper Love (Are You Diggin' On Me?) Pt 1 - Joss Stone
4 Boom Boom Pow - Black eyed Peas
5 Hello, I Love You - Glee Cast


----------



## metalis4ever

Happy Thursday!!!! 2 more days of work until the weekend 

1. Accident of Birth by Bruce Dickinson - Best vocalist in the World 
2. London Leatherboys by Accept
3. Treasure Island by Running Wild
4. Trigger by In Flames
5. Welcome Home by King Diamond


----------



## siskaren

(Who Says) You Can't Have It All - Alan Jackson

Anymore - Travis Tritt

Safe in the Arms of Love - Martina McBride

A Dream Is a Wish Your Heart Makes - Cinderella soundtrack

Live Until I Die - Clay Walker


----------



## MomofKatie

1. Hey Ya- OutKast
2. Boogie Oogie Oogie- A Taste of Honey
3. Istanbul- They Might Be Giants
4. Georgia On My Mind- Ray Chales
5. Lady Marmalade- LaBelle

My Zune is in a (mostly) party mood tonight!!


----------



## GaRain

Happy Friday to you all...lets see what my Ipod has in store for me today...

1.  Permanent - David Cook 
2.  I'll Know You - Sons of Sylvia
3.  These Days - 3 Doors Down
4.  Music Again - Adam Lambert
5.  Bar-Ba-Sol - David Cook


----------



## metalis4ever

Happy Friday everyone!!!!!    My IPod is acting like Monday and playing Doom Metal, Goth Metal and Stoner Metal....Well the last sub-genre could be fitting for Friday  but the other two are definitely Monday kinds of Metal... 

1. Love Is As Good As Soma by Tiamat 
2. Dead Girl by Agents of Oblivion  
3. Ghost of the Sun by Katatonia
4. How Heavy This Axe by The Sword
5. Vote With a Bullet by Corrosion of Conformity - lyrical genius


----------



## FlightlessDuck

Breakfast at Lady A.'s - Gaelic Storm
11 O'Clock Tick Tock (single version) - U2
Where the Streets Have No Name - U2
Can't Hide - Decemberadio
The Fly (Live From Philadelphia 05/14/2006) - U2


----------



## metalis4ever

Happy Monday everyone!!! 

1. Sweet Leaf by Black Sabbath
2. Heavy Metal Thunder by Saxon
3. Refuse/Resist by Sepultura 
4. The Night by Mercyful Fate
5. Watch the Children Pray by Metal Church 

Wow my IPod went old school this morning and played 5 Metal Legends for me, great way to start the week!!!!!! Especially with the Metal Church track it gets me going every time I hear it, easily one of my top 10 favorite songs of all time!!! RIP David Wayne


----------



## NWOhioAngela

Billionaire -Travie McCoy  (appropriate for I dont wanna work Monday!)
Breathe-Melissa Etheridge
Cheeseburger in Paradise-Jimmy Buffett
Wonderful World, Beautiful People-Jimmy Cliff
Gives You Hell--All American Rejects


----------



## Thumper_Man

Good afternoon all.  Here's today's list:

1.  I've Come To Expect It From You - George Strait
2.  Still They Ride - Journey
3.  One Thing Leads To Another - The Fixx
4.  We Are The Champions - Queen
5.  Back Where I Come From - Kenny Chesney


----------



## siskaren

I just realized that I haven't done this for a few days.

The Bare Necessities - Jungle Book

Gethsemane - Michael Crawford

Find Out Who Your Friends Are - Tracy Lawrence

It's Alright to Be a Redneck - Alan Jackson

Hakuna Matata - Festival of the Lion King


----------



## metalis4ever

1. The Path by Down 
2. 100,000 Strong by Hirax
3. Voices From the Past by Blaze Bayley
4. Betrayal by Fueled by Fire
5. The 7th Day of July 1777 by King Diamond


----------



## GaRain

I had yesterday off, so did my ipod

1.  Forever Sun - Still Rain
2.  I've Done Everything for You - Rick Springfield
3.  I want Action - Poison
4.  Once Bitten, Twice  Shy - Great White
5.  Inner City Blues - Sevendust


----------



## wicked.witch.of.wdw

I have some really weird stuff on my iPod XD

1. Eddie~ The Rocky Horror Picture Show 
2. Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious~ Mary Poppins Broadway
3. Feed Me (Git It)~ Little Shop of Horrors Movie Cast
4. The Seven Deadly Sins~ Flogging Molly
5. Space Oddity~ David Bowie


----------



## pooh'smate

1.) Something~ The Beatles ~ 1
2.) New Dawn~ Celine Dion ~ Taking Chances
3.) Kiss From Becky~ Trevor Rabin ~ The Sorcerer's Apprentice Soundtrack
4.) The Party's Over~ Willie Nelson ~ The Essential Willie Nelson
5.) I Don't Think Now Is The Best Time ~ Hans Zimmer ~ Pirates Of The Caribbean, At World's End


----------



## Thumper_Man

1.  Adalida - George Strait
2.  This Love - Pantera
3.  Best of Both Worlds - Van Halen
4.  Everybody Have Fun Tonight - Wang Chung
5.  Lights - Journey


----------



## Sooze

I'll play!  Fun idea..


Burning Up - Glee cast
Cell Block Tango- Chicago soundtrack
Friends - Bette Midler
Separate Ways - Journey
I Got Trouble - Christina Aguilera


----------



## MomofKatie

Dreamer- Supertramp, The Very Best Of
For Energy Infinite- Mazarin, We're Already There
Dr Finkelstein/In the Forest, Amiina, Nightmare Revisited
Watershed- Indigi Girls, Nomads, Indians, and Saints
Opticon-Orgy, Vapor Transmission


----------



## metalis4ever

Happy Wednesday!!!! 

1. Wild Child by W.A.S.P.
2. Coat of Arms by Sabaton
3. The Undiscovered Land by Edenbridge
4. The Sound of Truth by As I Lay Dying
5. Fantasmic by Nightwish .......FINALLY!!! Since I started posting on this thread I have been waiting for this song to pop up on my shuffle!!! Operatic Power Metal tribute song to Disney Animated Movies!!!! So Awesome!!!!!   Check it out on youtube or wherever Disney fans won't be disappointed


----------



## GaRain

Kinda a late start this morning, so we will join the shuffle already in progress...

1 - One Red Rose - Smart@$$ (sorry, a friend's band and they were not creative on the name!)
2 - By Your Side - Lifehouse
3 - The Retail Girl - Marvelous 3
4 - Feel Alive Again - Dangerous New Machine
5 - I've Done Everything for You - Rick Springfield


----------



## mejkjj97

Here's my list

1- Going to California- Led Zeppelin
2- Barrel of a Gun- Guster
3- Sand in my Shoes- Dido
4- Womanizer- Brittney Spears
5- Learn to Fly- Foo Fighters


----------



## pooh'smate

1) Black or White ~ Micheal Jackson
2) Skies of L.A. ~ Celine Dion
3) Hot Blooded ~ Foreigner
4) Move It On Over ~ Hank Williams
5) The Middle ~ Jimmy Eat World


----------



## Daddy_of_Princesses

1. Back to Tennessee - Billy Ray Cyrus 
2. Goonies R Good Enough - Cyndi Lauper
3. Sunshine - Buckcherry
4. Let's talk about sex - Salt n Peppa
5. The Ghost of Tom Joad - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## FlightlessDuck

Wonderful Tonight - Eric Clapton
I Know - Drake Bell
Going to California - Led Zeppelin
Road to Recovery - Midnight Juggernauts
Wake Up Dead Man - U2 (Elevation Live from Boston)


----------



## TwoLees

Tutu    Miles Davis
Autumn Leaves  John Coltrane
Enter Sandman   Metallica
Dana California  Red Hot Chili Peppers
Jump  Van Halen


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Gaia (The Vulture) by God Forbid
2. Break You by Lamb of God
3. S.A.T.A.N. by Paul Di'Anno 
4. Bleed the Fifth by Divine Heresy
5. Caught in a Mosh by Anthrax  


LOL I thought that my IPod was trying to tell me something with the first 4 tracks it played for me today


----------



## FlightlessDuck

Happy almost Friday!


Whatever You Like - "Weird Al" Yankovic
Daydream Believe - U2 (Edge Karaoke during POPMart tour)
If You Believe Me - Relient K
Star Spangled Banner (Live) - Jimi Hendrix
Look to You - Hillsong United


----------



## pooh'smate

Here is my list for today.

1) The Unicorn ~ Irish Rovers
2) That Old Black Magic ~ Sammy Davis Jr.
3) Cry Baby Cry ~ The Beatles
4) The Ballad of Davy Crockett ~ The Wellingtons
5) Pretty As A Picture ~ Dean Martin


----------



## wicked.witch.of.wdw

1. Candidate-- David Bowie
2. God, That's Good!-- Sweeney Todd movie cast
3. The World Will Know-- Newsies soundtrack
4. Can You Feel The Love Tonight?-- The Lion King movie cast
5. Skullcrusher Mountain-- Johnathan Coulton

That last song's hilarious, I highly recommend it XD


----------



## siskaren

Sunshine on My Shoulders - John Denver

I'll Be Home for Christmas - Brad Paisley

Yo Yo - The Osmonds

There Ain't Nothin' Wrong With the Radio - Aaron Tippin

Main Street Electrical Parade - Classic Disney Volume II: 60 Years of Musical Magic


----------



## MomofKatie

1. Ferny Hill- The Chieftans, The Long Black Veil
2. Be Good To Me- Ashley Tisdale, Headstrong
3. History Repeating- Shirley Bassey, Greatest Hits
4. Kody- Matchbox Twenty, Yourself or Someone Like You
5. Bari Improvs-Mark Mancina, August Rush soundtrack


----------



## metalis4ever

Happy Friday!!!!!   I have a wicked busy work day ahead so hopefully my IPod will jump start my day 

1. Genghis Khan by Running Wild
2. Dream Yourself Far Away by Krypteria 
3. Hard to See by Five Finger Death Punch
4. Reaping Stone by Iced Earth 
5. My Last Serenade by Killswitch Engage - I am proud to say that I come from Massachusetts home of amazing bands such as KSE that fused Boston Hardcore with Metal and gave birth to the best Metalcore sound in the world  
Just one more thing Boston has over New York  

Thank you IPod, mission accomplished I am ready to Carpe Diem


----------



## wicked.witch.of.wdw

Let's see what madness my Fiyero (yes, I named my iPod after the Wicked character because I am lame XD) has in store for me today!

1. Testify!-- Repo! The Genetic Opera
2. Who is Blaise Zabini?-- The Parselmouths
3. Get Back to Hogwarts-- A Very Potter Musical
4. Honor to Us All-- Mulan
5. Beat of Your Drum-- David Bowie


----------



## SweetSammyStar

Ok here they are:

1: It's On- Cast of Camp Rock 2
2: The Best of Both Worlds The 2009 Movie Mix- Hannah Montana
3: I can't take my Eyes off of You- Troy, Gabriella, Ryan, and Sharpay
4: Stop & Erase- Selena Gomez & The Scene
5: If we were a Movie- Hannah Montana


----------



## metalis4ever

1. What Child is This? by Halford - The Metal God doing Christmas Carols = EPIC
2. On Your Knees by W.A.S.P.
3. Flight of the Bumble Bee  by At Vance
4. Battle Hymn by MANOWAR
5. N.I.B. by Black Sabbath


----------



## GaRain

Here we go, back in the office and back on the ipod!

1 - Black - Sevendust
2 - Only Words - Bo Bice
3 - Be Good Until Then - Butch Walker
4 - Calling All Girls - Rick Springfield
5 - Creepshow - Skid Row


----------



## Michele

1. Tusk - Fleetwood Mac

2. Remember the Time - Michael Jackson

3. Baby Hold On - Eddie Money

4. Rompe - Daddy Yankee

5. The Lion King - Bill Broughton Orchestra


----------



## pooh'smate

1) Come, Come Ye Saints ~ Mathias Gohl~ The West Soundtrack
2) Fog Bound ~ Klaus Bound ~ Pirates of the Caribbean Soundtrack: Curse of the Black Pearl
3) Make It Mine ~ Jason Mraz ~ We Sing. We Dance. We Steal Things.
4) Parlay ~ Hans Zimmer ~ Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End
5) Skull and Crossbones ~ Klaus Bound ~ Pirates of the Caribbean: Curse of the Black Pearl

My Ipod was feeling the soundtracks today.


----------



## catycatcat4

Diary of jane - breaking benjerman
Bat country  - avenged sevenfold.
Iluminations  - epcot.
the bottom - sick puppies.
Play that funky music


----------



## siskaren

Zero to Hero - Hercules

If Jesus Walked the World Today - Alan Jackson

Boondocks - Little Big Town

Love, Me - Collin Raye

Away in a Manger - Brad Paisley


----------



## T Morrows Child

Not sure I'm feeling lucky today.  Here goes:

Edward Corcpran by Joemy Wilson (dulcimer music)
Big Bang theory Theme by Barenaked Ladies
Beautiful is Gone by The Ruse
Everyone says 'Hi' by David Bowie
Home on the Range by Bing Crosby

Crazy mix today.


----------



## Thumper_Man's Wife

Today's 5: 

1. Savin' Me - Nickelback
2. Impulsive - Wilson Phillips
3. Hole in the World - The Eagles
4. My Wish - Rascal Flatts
5. My Valentine - Martina McBride


----------



## wicked.witch.of.wdw

1. My Death-- David Bowie
2. This is My Story-- Shrek the Musical Original Broadway Cast
3. Diamond Dogs-- David Bowie
4. One Jump Ahead (Reprise)-- Aladdin Original Soundtrack
5. I'm Still Here (Jim's Theme)-- Treasure Planet Original Soundtrack


----------



## MJ6987

Blondie - Gonna get ya
The Jam - Start
Foo Fighters - Cold day in the sun
Whitesnake - Here I go again 
Metallica - Battery


----------



## metalis4ever

Wow my Brothers and Sisters of True Metal would be disappointed with my IPod today as it played 5 Hardcore or Metalcore songs; I am going to need to listen to 6 straight hours of Thrash and Death to wash away the sin   It's kind of how I feel after spending the day at Universal, I need to ride the 3 Mountains to cleanse my depravity 

1. This War Is On by Born From Pain
2. The Tempest ( The Siren's Song; The Banshee's Cry) by The Agonist
3. Black Veil by Straight Line Stitch
4. Forgotten by Sworn Enemy
5. Boston Belongs to Me by Death Before Dishonor


----------



## siskaren

Stealing Cinderella - Chuck Wicks

A Wish Triumphant - Wishes Soundtrack

Splash Mountain Medley

First Love - Alan Jackson

I'm Gonna Be Somebody - Travis Tritt


----------



## wicked.witch.of.wdw

1. Glass Spider-- David Bowie
2. Lavender Blue (Dilly Dilly)-- So Dear To My Heart Original Soundtrack
3. Thankless Job-- Repo! The Genetic Opera
4. The World Above-- The Little Mermaid Original Broadway Cast Recording
5. Skullcrusher Mountain-- Johnathan Coulton

Why is Skullcrusher Mountain always fifth?


----------



## metalis4ever

1. A Trigger Full of Promises by Walls of Jericho
2. Wake Up Dead by Megadeth
3. Perpetual Defilement by Through the Eyes of the Dead
4. Daemon (The Procreated) by Whitechapel
5. Architects of the Apocalypse by Heaven Shall Burn


----------



## MomofKatie

Don't Trust Me, 3OH!3- Want
Angel, Romeo + Juliet Original Soundtrack
When I'm 64, The Beatles- Sgt Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band
Queen of Mars, Candace- Phineas and Ferb
Newborn, Guadalcanal Diary- 2x4


----------



## pooh'smate

1) Birthday ~ The Beatles ~ White Album
2) Ain't I the Lucky One ~ Marty Robbins 
3) What I'm Fighting For ~ Steven Curtis Chapman ~ This Moment
4) We Remember ~ Newsboys ~ Born Again
5) Who I Am ~ Nick Jonas & the Administration


----------



## jhwdw92

Hero- Enrique Iglesias
Take You There- Sean Kingston
Jump- Simple Plan
Radio Nowhere- Bruce Springsteen
This Afternoon- Nickelback


----------



## metalis4ever

Happy Thursday everyone!!!!! 


1. Melancholy (Holy Martyr) by Iced Earth 
2. Blood and Fire by Type-O Negative - RIP Peter Steele 
3. Prayers by In This Moment 
4. The End of a Heartache by Killswitch Engage
5. Wish I Had an Angel by Nightwish - Opera + Power Metal = Epic


----------



## MomofKatie

metalis4ever said:


> Happy Thursday everyone!!!!!
> 
> 
> 1. Melancholy (Holy Martyr) by Iced Earth
> 2. Blood and Fire by Type-O Negative - RIP Peter Steele
> 3. Prayers by In This Moment
> 4. The End of a Heartache by Killswitch Engage
> 5. Wish I Had an Angel by Nightwish - Opera + Power Metal = Epic



Wouldn't it be funny if one of your lists had Air Supply or the Jonas Bros pop up?  Your DW should do some stealth syncing...


----------



## GaRain

Must drown out coworker.....ipod, don't fail me now!

1.  Coward - Sevendust
2.  Dawg - Still Rain
3.  Falling In - Lifehouse
4.  Nod Ya Head - Will Smith
5.  Lemonade - The Marvelous 3


----------



## siskaren

White Noise - Josh Turner feat. John Anderson

Dancing Animals - Fantasmic!

Country Club - Travis Tritt

Candle on the Water - Pete's Dragon

Zip-A-Dee-Doo-Dah - Song of the South


----------



## metalis4ever

MomofKatie said:


> Wouldn't it be funny if one of your lists had Air Supply or the Jonas Bros pop up?  Your DW should do some stealth syncing...



LOL!!!  That's how it was when we first met but I have converted her to semi-Metal  Put it this way she can't wait to see Kamelot live next month whereas 7 years ago it would have been John Mayer 

Happy Friday Everyone!!!!! 

1. I Want Out by Helloween
2. Through Eyes of Glass by Forbidden
3. Perfect Strangers by Deep Purple 
4. Slaughter of the Soul by At The Gates
5. Sons of Northern Darkness by Immortal


----------



## metalis4ever

Hey Everyone    Today's Ipod Shuffle is a celebratory one as it became official today that the DW and I are heading back to the World  April 2011!!!!!!   So I hit play with a huge smile on my face 

1. The Bombs of My Saviours by Heaven Shall Burn
2. Dusted by Sepultura
3. Seek and Destroy by Metallica
4. Spiders by System of a Down
5. Caught Somewhere in Time by Iron Maiden


----------



## adsrtw

Well, I will jump in.

1.  Vehicle - Ides of March
2.  Poker Face - Lady GaGa 
3.  Dragula - Rob Zombie
4.  Eastbound and down - Jerry Reed
5.  September - Earth Wind and Fire

It's from my walk/jog playlist.


----------



## softball chick

1. I Don't Know How to Love Him - Jesus Christ Superstar soundtrack
2. We Shall Overcome - Pete Seeger
3. One Less Bell To Answer - Glee
4. I Gotta Crow - Peter Pan Musical
5. Belle - Beauty and the Beast Broadway Soundtrack


----------



## shaq_d

Summer Nights - Van Halen
Meekong - The Refreshments
A View to a Kill - Duran Duran
Round & ROund - Ratt
40 - U2

plus I had to add a bonus #6

Sundown - Gordon Lightfoot


----------



## shawn68

1) Dollar Tree- Josh Grider 
2) Jesus Just Left Chicago- ZZ Top
3) Free- Zac Brown Band
4) New Orleans is Sinking- Tragically Hip
5) Limelight- Rush


----------



## metalis4ever

Happy Friday Everyone!!! 

I started working out to get in shape for the Warrior Dash (insane obstacle course race) in a month and possibly a Disney Marathon in the next 12 months, but first Warrior Dash   So my shuffle is going to be a whole lot more aggressive, in other words Power Metal out Thrash, Groove, Metalcore and Death in...not that anyone on here know most of the bands I listen to anyway 

1. What I've Become by Lamb of God
2. Warm Blooded by Despised Icon
3. What Drives the Weak by Shadows Fall
4. Sons of the Jackal by Legion of the Damned
5. Half Past Corpse O'Clock by Arsis


----------



## GaRain

I have had such a busy week at work I haven't had a chance to turn the ipod on....thank goodness today, I am rockin' while I work!

1.  We All Die Young (Steel Dragon - from Rockstar movie)
2.  Used To (Daughtry)
3.  Denial (Sevendust)
4.  Slave to the Grind (Skid Row)
5.  Time has Come (Terra Cain)


----------



## siskaren

Be Prepared - Festival of the Lion King

Remember When - LeAnn Rimes

Two Piña Coladas - Garth Brooks

Tequila Sunrise - Alan Jackson

Bobbi With an I - Phil Vassar


----------



## FozzieFan

1.Magic,Music and Mayhem:A Royal Surprise -Magic Kingdom Event Party Music
2. Death and Destruction - Weezer
3. Milk & Honey- Beck
4. Sans Toi- Cirque du Soleil: Delirium
5. Accidents will Happen- Elvis Costello


----------



## jdtopgun71

What More Do You Want - Diamond Rio

A Keeper For Every Flame - Mary Chapin Carpenter

The Letter - Joe Cocker

Remember The Feeling - Chicago

Caroline - John Butler Trio


----------



## lilosurf11

Move For Me - Kaskade and Deadmau5
You are the reason - capsule
Naturally - Selena Gomez and the Scene
We Are Young - 3OH!3
Drop The Girl - Hit The Lights


----------



## siskaren

You're Gonna Miss Me When I'm Gone - Brooks & Dunn

Gone - Montgomery Gentry

The Prince of Peace - Candlelight Processional

And She Laid Him in a Manger - Candlelight Processional

Chasin' That Neon Rainbow - Alan Jackson


----------



## MomofKatie

1. Polka Power!, Weird Al Yankovic- Running With Scissors
2. Starship Enterprise, Eddie Izzard- Unrepeatable
3. Head Games, Foreigner- Head Games
4. This House Is Empty Now, Elvis Costello & Burt Bacharach- Painted From Memory
5. Supermassive Black Hole, Muse- HAARP


----------



## Foolish Mortal

1. Twilight Zone -Golden Earing
2. Dancing on Glass - Motley Crue
3. Rats in the cellar - Aerosmith
4. Re-Align - Godsmack
5. Panic Switch - Sliversun Pickups


----------



## mr. figment

1. Love Walks In - Van Halen
2. Candy - Nat King Cole
3.Under a blanket of blue - Ella Fitzgerald and Louis Armstrong
4.Night and Day - Tony Bennett
5. October (Live) - U2


----------



## metalis4ever

1. I Scream by Down 
2. Martyr of the Free World by Epica 
3. Prayers by In This Moment
4. Fragrance of Memories by Innocens
5. Run to The Hills by Iron Maiden


----------



## alaskanmommy

1. Don't Make Me Over - Glee Season One Volume 2

2. Folds In Your Hands - Passion Pit

3. Dave Matthews Band - Grux

4. The Black Keys - Sinister Kid

5. The Prodigy - Stand Up


----------



## KingOfBass40

1. The Show Must Go On --Queen
2.  Kalimba Story/Sing A Message..--Earth, Wind and Fire
3. Diva's Lament--Spamalot
4. Can You Feel The Love tonight--The Lion King
5. Flight of the Bumble Bee


----------



## ShesAPirate

1.  Mary Jane --- Alannis Morrissette
2.  So This is Love? --- Van Halen
3.  One Day More --- from the Les Miserables soundtrack
4.  Rey Azucar --- Los Fabulosos Cadillacs
5.  Choux Pastry Heart --- Corinne Bailey Rae


----------



## SusanWasHere

1.  Faithfully - Journey
2.  Turn to You - GoGo's
3.  Hope - Shaggy
4.  Smile - Glee Cast
5.  Rhythm of the Night - Moulin Rouge Soundtrack


----------



## watersbland

1: Whiskey in the Jar - Metallica
2: Because of You - Neyo
3: Seeing my Father in me - Dan Seals
4: How Could an Angel Break my Heart - Toni Braxton
5: Nobody in his Right Mind - George Strait


----------



## metalis4ever

Happy Friday!!!!! 

1. Burn in Hell by Dimmu Borgir (Twisted Sister Cover)
2. Son of Evil by Kreator
3. God Hates a Coward by Tomahawk
4. The Phantom Agony by Epica
5. Kingdom Come by MANOWAR


----------



## solfan68

My deck is apparently stacked.  But this is how it came out...

1. Rubber Bands, Rubber Balls - Phineas & Ferb, Summer Belongs to You

2. Honey I Shrunk the Audience Theme - Four Parks, One World

3. Battlefield - Jordin Sparks, Radio Disney Compilation

4. Sunset - Disney's Animal Kingdom soundtrack

5. Looking For A Stranger - Pat Benetar, Greatest Hits


----------



## AJRitz

1. Excitable Boy - Warren Zevon, Quiet Normal Life

2. Brand New Day - Guy Forsyth, Love Songs: For & Against

3. Superstar - Sheryl Crow, Sheryl Crow

4. Kiss Off - Violent Femmes, Violent Femmes

5. That Ain't Love - Robert Cray, Twenty


----------



## MomofKatie

1) Hero Worship, B-52's- B-52's
2) Take It Easy, Eagles- Greatest Hits 1971-75
3) The Girl With the Weight of the World in Her Hands, Indigo Girls- Nomads, Indians, and Saints
4) Stand and Deliver, Adam & the Ants- Essential Adam & the Ants
5) You Make Me Feel Like a Star, the Beu Sisters- Radio Disney Ultimate Jams


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Lavatory Love Machine by Edguy
2. All Because of You by Blackmore's Night
3. Edgecrusher by Fear Factory
4. Gods Made Heavy Metal by Manowar
5. Metal to the Metalheads by Majesty


----------



## siskaren

Silent Night - Alan Jackson

The Prince of Peace - Candlelight Processional

Mickey's Jingle Jungle Parade - Animal Kingdom

Celebrate the Future Hand in Hand - Millennium Celebration

Supercalifragilisticexpialicocious - Mary Poppins


----------



## Sassagoula Billy

Joni Mitchell - Furry Sings The Blues (Live)
Kylie Minogue - Disco Down
Julia Murney - 100 Easy Ways To Lose a Man
Barbra Streisand - My Father's Song
Jennifer Hudson - All Dressed Up In Love


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Wander by Kamelot 
2. Dreamland by Hammerfall
3. Hard as a Rock by BulletBoys - my favorite song in the 2nd grade, recently rediscovered it 
4. Killing Peace by Onslaught 
5. Throes of Rejection by Pantera - RIP DIME


----------



## ben1993

Britney Spears - Circus
Tiesto - Adagio For Strings
Britney Spears - Baby One More Time
Nirvana - Lithium
Phantom Planet - California


----------



## Miss SD

1. September-----Earth, Wind & Fire
2. Tonight She Comes-----The Cars
3. Three Dog Dash-----Up soundtrack
4. It's a Sin-----Pet Shop Boys
5. Billie Jean-----Michael Jackson


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Poor Man's Crusade by Demons and Wizards 
2. Powerslave by Iron Maiden 
3. Piranha by Exodus
4. Brainwashed by Iced Earth
5. Crushed Dreams by Tristania


----------



## solfan68

Workin on a more diverse playlist, but my iPod has betrayed me once again...

1. Pools - Disney's Animal Kingdom
2. Its Alright, Its Ok - Ashley Tisdale
3. Breathe - Anna Nalick
4. Party in the USA - Miley Cyrus
5. Phinendroids and Ferbots - Phineas & Ferb


----------



## CBisMe

1. Sympathy for the Devil - Rolling Stones
2. Past In Present - Feist
3. Don't Talk to Strangers - Rick Springfield
4. Weight of the World - The Beautiful Girls
5. Shriner's Park - Melissa Etheridge


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Winter Song by Halford - yes the Metal God covering a Sara Bareilles song lol
2. Remember Tomorrow by Iron Maiden
3. Another Angel Down by Avantasia 
4. Medusa by Anthrax
5. White Death by Sabaton


----------



## kathrna

1. "My Chosen One" by The Guillemots
2. "Lullabye (Goodnight, My Angel)" by Billy Joel
3. "If Tomorrow Never Comes" by Garth Brooks
4. "Anyway" by Martina McBride
5. "Your Love" by Outfield

Mine all sound like downers except for the last one.  The last one always takes me back to high school!  good times, good times


----------



## metalis4ever

1. The Gods Made Heavy Metal by Manowar  
2. The Dragon Lies Bleeding by Hammerfall
3. Stormrider by Iced Earth
4. Smile Back at Death by Blaze Bayley
5. Path of Glory by Demons & Wizards


----------



## metalis4ever

Happy Friday Everyone!!!!!!  Hope everyone has a Magical Day 


1. Twilight of the Gods by Grave Digger
2. Hammer Smashed Face by Cannibal Corpse
3. Unlucky 13 by DevilDriver
4. Symptom of the Universe by Sepultura
5. South of Heaven by SLAYER


----------



## Thumper_Man

Wow.  Been a while since I've been here.  Let it get away from me.

Here's today's 5:

1.  Give It Up - ZZ Top
2.  Satch Boogie - Joe Satriani
3.  Overnight Male - George Strait
4.  Hold Me Down - Tommy Lee
5.  Some Girls Do - Sawyer Brown


----------



## fenrir58

metalis4ever said:


> 1. Winter Song by Halford - yes the Metal God covering a Sara Bareilles song lol
> 2. Remember Tomorrow by Iron Maiden
> 3. Another Angel Down by Avantasia
> 4. Medusa by Anthrax
> 5. White Death by Sabaton



Hands down has to be my favorite Avantasia song!


----------



## fenrir58

Burnt to a Crisp-Carcass
The Modern Day- Into Eternity
Where Silent Gods Stand Guard- Amon Amarth
The Colour of Sleep- Psycroptic
Wake Up the King- Edguy

I like how it wants me to go from totally brutal to power metal


----------



## Sassagoula Billy

God Give Me Strength - Elvis Costello
Runaway Lover - Madonna
Mighty Rivers - Kylie Minogue
Ruined Landscape - Giorgio Moroder
Woodstock - Joni Mitchell


----------



## MomofKatie

1- You Make Me Feel So Young, Frank Sinatra- Best of the Capitol Years
2- Needle Time, Elvis Costello & the Imposters- The Delivery Man
3- All the Right Friends, REM- In Time- the best of REM 1988-2003
4- Let's Dance, David Bowie- custom mix tape
5- Somebody Told Me, the Killers- Hot Fuss


----------



## sillylily

1. The Scotsman-Bryan Bowers
2. I And Love And You- The Avett Brothers
3. Breath-Breaking Benjamin
4. Hallelujah-Canadian Tenors
5. Friend Like That- Hawk Nelson


----------



## GaRain

1 - Wild Roses - Bo Bice
2 - @$$drop - Sevendust
3 - Because we Believe - Celtic Thunder
4 - Black - Sevendust
5 - Change - Candlebox


----------



## metalis4ever

fenrir58 said:


> Burnt to a Crisp-Carcass
> The Modern Day- Into Eternity
> Where Silent Gods Stand Guard- Amon Amarth
> The Colour of Sleep- Psycroptic
> Wake Up the King- Edguy
> 
> I like how it wants me to go from totally brutal to power metal



 That is an amazing combination!!! I LOVE Amon Amarth, thanks to the Metal Gods one of my fav Amon Amarth songs played on my shuffle, best live Death Metal song ever!!! 


1. To Forgive is to Suffer by Death 
2. The Burning of Rome (Cry for Pompeii) by Virgin Steele
3. Chasing the Dragon by Dream Evil
4. A Blackened Shield by SuidAkrA
5. Death in Fire by Amon Amarth


----------



## SDSorority

Dave Matthews- Ants Marching
Monorail to Epcot Voice-over
Some random meditation something...
Another meditation something...
Jack Johnson Bubble Toes

Followed by...

Dave Matthews- Busted Stuff
Top 7 Must Sees at WDW
Random meditation...
311- Eons
Dave Matthews- Rapunzel


----------



## miss missy

I Don't Want to Change the World- Ozzy
Train- Train
Walkin on the Sun- Smashmouth
Upside Down- Jack Johnson
Come on Get Higher- Matt Nathanson


----------



## GaRain

1.  A Daily Anthem - David Cook
2. Longneck Bottle - Garth Brooks
3. Live for Today - 3 Doors Down
4. Home Sweet Home - Motley Crue
5. Freedom - Saigon Kick


*Sometimes I wonder what my ipod is trying to tell me each morning?


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Blood of Tyrants by Exciter
2. Fantasmic by Nightwish
3. Skeletons of Society by SLAYER 
4. Zombi Brew by Gamma Bomb
5. Wishmaster by Nightwish 

Wow my Ipod is in a strange mood today Thrash and 2 Operatic Power Metal songs, but hey one is a tribute to Disney...Can you Guess which one?


----------



## SweetSammyStar

Something About the Sunshine- Anna Margaret 
Who Said- Hannah Montana
Dream- Miley Cyrus
One in Million- Hannah Montana
Pumpin' Up the Party- Hannah Montana

I swear I don't just have Hannah Montana song!! XD


----------



## CBisMe

1. Freezing - Sugarcult
2. The Kilfrenora Set - The Chieftains
3. Burning All the Letters - Indigo Girls
4. Winner Takes It All - ABBA
5. Diff'erent Strokes - Tee Vee Toons


----------



## siskaren

Portobello Road - Bedknobs & Broomsticks

Seize the Day - Newsies

Golden Dream - The American Adventure

I Still Believe in You - Vince Gill

If the Good Die Young - Tracy Lawrence


----------



## metalis4ever

Happy Monday!!!! 

1. Failed Creation by Divine Heresy 
2. Becoming by Pantera
3. Fear His Name by Overkill
4. In the Thrall of It All by Down
5. Heaven Denies by Demons & Wizards


----------



## metalis4ever

People have been slacking on this 

Happy Friday Everyone 


1. Black Diamond by Stratovarius
2. Rust in Peace...Polaris by Megadeth
3. Legacy of Kings by Hammerfall
4. Tears of the Dragon by Bruce Dickinson   this song is a Masterpiece
5. The Soulcollector by Bloodbath


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Legions of Death by Exhorder
2. Sons of a New Millennium by Majesty
3. Metal Heart by Accept
4. Depths of Hell by Iced Earth
5. Descent Into Eminent Silence by Immortal


----------



## CastawayJP

1. Touch of Grey-Grateful Dead
2. Quad City Dj's-C'mon Ride It
3. Bob Marley-Jamming
4. DJ Jazzy Jeff & The Fresh Prince-Ring My Bell
5. Dave Matthews-Eh Hee


----------



## SookieStackhouse

Madonna - Music
Grateful Dead - Touch of Grey  (*How weird is that??? Post right above had that song!*)
Will Smith - Men in Black
Cyndi Lauper - Girls Just Wanna Have Fun
Kelly Clarkson - Because of You


----------



## ToddyLu

Sara Brightman-He Doesn't See Me
Ray Charles- You Don't Know Me
Tom Tom CLub-Genius of Love
ABC- Look of Love
WDW AK Park-Pools


----------



## MomofKatie

1.  One of Our Submarines- Thomas Dolby
2.  Shout!- Otis Day & the Knights
3.  My Undead Mummy and Me- Phineas and Ferb
4.  Little Lion Man- Mumford and Sons
5.  Fields of Gold- Sting


----------



## ToddyLu

Ok, had to go look up Avantasia.  Never heard of them at age 42 ---dang I am getting old.  Loved it  !! Will have to get some of their music next.  

DH is 46 and loves things like this--will have to educate him , too.


----------



## MomofKatie

I got carried away and did 10:

"Little Joe From Chicago", Nat King Cole Trio
"Crowded in the Wings", The Jayhawks
"Maybe This Time", Glee
"For All We Know", Carpenters
"White Wedding", Billy Idol
"Slughorn's Confession", Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince soundtrack
"Always Something There To Remind Me", Steve Tyrell
"It Takes A Village", Margaret Cho
"#34", Dave Matthews Band
"Clown Strike", Elvis Costello


----------



## CastawayJP

1. Missing-Everything But The Girl
2. Splash Mountain Medley
3. Fuel-Metallica
4. Can't Buy Me Love-Michael Buble
5. Donald Went a Courtin'-Michael Buble

Wow back to back Buble!


----------



## metalis4ever

ToddyLu said:


> Ok, had to go look up Avantasia.  Never heard of them at age 42 ---dang I am getting old.  Loved it  !! Will have to get some of their music next.
> 
> DH is 46 and loves things like this--will have to educate him , too.




That's ok I'm 30 and own close to 1,000 CDs and have seen over 400 bands live and bands still slip by me   Yeah Metal and Disney are two of my obsessions 

Avantasia are one of my favorite bands, they are a super band headed by Tobias Sammet from the band Edguy. The band is mostly made up of Power Metal musicians and vocalists and some other rock and metal legends such as Alice Cooper.  The albums "Metal Opera" , "Metal Opera Part 2" and "Scarecrow"  are three of my favorite albums.....

1. Ice Queen (Acoustic) by Within Temptation 
2. Watching Over Me by Iced Earth
3. We Don't Need a Hero by Edguy (Speaking of Tobias Sammet)
4. New World Order by Gamma Ray
5. Center of the Universe by Kamelot


----------



## Aburns8

1. Take it All - Adele
2. Paint it Black - The Tea Party
3. Crazy - Gnarls Barkley
4. In This World - Moby
5. Heaven Beside You - Alice in Chains


----------



## Michele

1. God Part II - U2
2. Last Mango in Paris - Jimmy Buffett
3. Little Lies - Fleetwood Mac
4. Rockin' Down the Highway - Doobie Brothers
5. It's My Life - Gwen Stefani


----------



## metalis4ever

Happy Friday Everyone!!!! 

1. Fighting the Darkness by Primal Fear
2. The Sound of Eight Hooves by Amon Amarth
3. Money, Money, Money by At Vance
4. Steel Meets Steel by Hammerfall
5. Devil's Child by Judas Priest


----------



## MomofKatie

1.  We Got The Beat- the Go-Go's
2.  China Girl- David Bowie
3.  Boulevard of Broken Dreams-Green Day
4.  God Help the Outcasts- Hunchback of Notre Dame soundtrack
5.  Say You Love Me- Fleetwood Mac


----------



## itch1

Ryan Adams-My love for you is real
Violent Femmes-Gimmie the car
Common-Chi City
Ben Harper-Brown Eyed Blues
Killing California-Song in A
The Who-My Generation


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Keelhauled by Alestorm  Arrghh Pirate Metal Rules!!!
2. Down to the Devil by Edguy
3. Desecrator by Exhorder
4. Nobel Prize Acceptance Speech "Nature & Politics" by Bertrand Russell 
5. Dracula by Iced Earth


----------



## CastawayJP

When the World Ends- Dave Matthews Band
Roxanne- The Police
Testify to Love- Avalon
Buffalo Soldier- Bob Marley
Ordinary World- Duran Duran


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Decapitated Saints by Vader
2. Set the World on Fire by Annihilator
3. Red Sharks by Crimson Glory
4. Moonshine by Ascension of the Watchers
5. Boom by Soulfly


----------



## MomofKatie

I got a good mix today!

1.  Ladies and Gentlemen, We Are Floating in Space- Spiritualized
2.  Damn- Matchbox 20
3.  Good Enough- Evanescence
4.  Kocomo- Beach Boys
5-  Demolition Man- Police


----------



## sallysue66

Trip Around The Sun - Jimmy Buffett
Quiet Your Mind - Zac Brown Band
It's In The WayThat You Use It - Eric Clapton
I'm Yours - Jason Mraz
Good to Be Me - Uncle Kracker


----------



## Emzie

angel by aerosmith 
heaven is a halfpipe by OPM
island in the sun by weezer 
set fire to the third bar by snow patrol 
the only thing that looks good by bryan adams


----------



## metalis4ever

1. 2 Minutes to Midnight by Iron Maiden
2. Over the Mountain by Ozzy Osbourne
3. Sweet Leaf By Black Sabbath
4. Careful What You Wish For by Testament
5. Betrayal by Halford

Wow it's like my IPod is on Metal God mode today!!!!


----------



## itch1

Flamingo - Wynton Marsalis
RatRace - Skindred
High Fidelity - Bob Mould
Nyc-Gone-Gone - Connor Oberst
Left of the Dial - The Replacements


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Mr Brett by Snot
2. The Fourth Legacy by Kamelot
3. Law Serves Order (spoken word) by Ward Churchill
4. Demigod by Behemoth 
5. Smile Back At Death by Blaze Bayley


----------



## itch1

MC's act like they don't know - KRS ONE
Snow - Red Hot Chili Peppers
Ready Teddy - Buddy Holly
Rubberman - Cedar Walton
Flake - Jack Johnson


----------



## sunny_stace

Hope no one minds if I join in!  I saw this thread and had to run for my iPod!  Here's what I got:

1. Boom Boom Pow - Black Eyed Peas
2. Beautiful Mess - Jason Mraz
3. Proud Mary - Glee Cast
4. Prima Donna - Christina Aguilera
5. This Is Country Music - Brad Paisley

huh....not the strangest of mixes I could get!


----------



## sunny_stace

I had to do it again!

1. Supermassive Black Hole - Muse
2. Sway - Michael Buble
3. Till The World Ends - Britney Spears
4. At Last - Etta James
5. Walk This Way - Aerosmith ft. Run DMC


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Struck Down by Clutch
2. Sordid by Aura Noir
3. Bring Them To Light by Apocalyptica
4. Rip Van Winkle by Witch
5. Watch The Children Pray by Metal Church


----------



## MomofKatie

1.  Our Lips Are Sealed- Hilary and Haley Duff
2.  Psycho Killer- Talking Heads
3.  When Ginny Kissed Harry- Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix
4.  American Woman- Lenny Kravitz
5.  Growing Pains- La Roux


----------



## sunny_stace

Well I'm addicted now! 

1. Stan - Eminem ft. Dido
2. Jolly Holiday - Mary Poppins OST
3. Bootylicious - Destiny's Child
4. Whiskey Lullaby - Brad Paisley
5. Go Go Girl - Down With Webster

metalis4ever - I love your "I Love Lucy" button!  That's great!


----------



## SouthernExplorer

R.O.C.K. in the U.S.A. - John Mellencamp
Pencil Thin Mustache - Jimmy Buffet
Old Dirt Hill (Bring That Beat Back) - Dave Matthews
Super-Connected - Belly
Symphony No. 1 in D major, "Titan": II. Kraftig bewegt, doch nicht zu schnell - Gustav Mahler


----------



## metalis4ever

sunny_stace said:


> Well I'm addicted now!
> 
> 1. Stan - Eminem ft. Dido
> 2. Jolly Holiday - Mary Poppins OST
> 3. Bootylicious - Destiny's Child
> 4. Whiskey Lullaby - Brad Paisley
> 5. Go Go Girl - Down With Webster
> 
> metalis4ever - I love your "I Love Lucy" button!  That's great!



Thanks!!!!  

1. The Wicked Symphony by Avantasia
2. Overture by Trans-Siberian Orchestra 
3. Caged by Within Temptation
4. Lost by Krypteria
5. Fantasmic by Nightwish (tribute to Disney) 

Sorry to go slightly OT but, regarding the Fantasmic song a fan put together a really cool fan video with Disney Animation movies that goes along with the lyrics.....If you want to check it out NIghtwish are Operatic Power Metal so it's tame 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3WVP3JUCwGQ


----------



## jimmiej

*Bookends*- Simon & Garfunkel
*Brother Louie*- Sounds of the 70s 
*1982*- Randy Travis
*When You Wish Upon A Star*- Disney's Greatest Hits, vol. 1
*Pick Up the Pieces*- The Duets Album (Kenny G)


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Freakshow - Britney Spears
2. Vogue - Madonna
3. Daughters - John Mayer
4. Hands All Over - Maroon 5
5. Let Me Entertain You - Robbie Williams


----------



## LoriABil

1. Cat Scratch Fever (Ted Nugent)
2. Heaven and Hot Rods (STP)
3. Put Your Light On (Santana)
4. Don't Drink the Water (Dave Matthews Band)
5. Take a Picture (Filter)

(I had to double check that I wasn't trapped in a time warp. Nope, those are the 5 that came up...)


----------



## Michele

1. Take a Drink - Quietdrive
2. Kiss Me Deadly - Lita Ford
3. Just Remember I Love You - Firefall
4. Para Tu Amor - Juanes
5. Love Song - Five for Fighting


----------



## metalis4ever

Happy Monday!! It may mean work but it also means music and Disney podcasts all say while I work, I love being a Desk Jockey 


1. Phantom of the Opera by Iron Maiden 
2. Money, Money, Money by At Vance
3. Freezing Moon by Mayhem
4. Conqueror's Return by Witchery
5. Despair (Spoken Word) by Derrick Jensen


----------



## MomofKatie

1.  Sound Boy Killing- Mega Banton
2.  What the World Needs Now- Steve Tyrell
3.  Two Tickets to Paradise- Eddie Money
4.  The Tip of the Iceberg- Owl City
5.  I Wan'na Be Like You- Los Lobos


----------



## Jafar30

I like these games

1. She Came In Through The Bathroom Window-The Beatles

2. Hypnotize-The Notorious B.I.G.

3. Something-The Beatles

4. Blitzkrieg Bop-The Ramones

5. Just Dance-Lady Gaga


----------



## shine87

1.Baby doll- Childish Gambino

2. You know I'm no good- Amy Winehouse

3.For the Fans (Warm heart of Africa)- Childish Gambino

4.So Fly- Childish Gambino (I swear it's on shuffle AND I have more then childish gamibino on my ipod )

5. I found a boy- Adele

my ipod knows me so well


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Beautiful Disaster - Jon McLaughlin
2. Fell In Love With A Boy - Joss Stone
3. Seasons Of Love - Rent Soundtrack
5. Born This Way - Lady GaGa
6. 4 Minutes - Madonna Ft. Justin Timberlake


----------



## CastawayJP

1. Me Love- Sean Kingston
2. Fly Me to the Moon- Frank Sinatra & Antonio Carlos Jobim
3. The Obvious Child (Live in Central Park)- Paul Simon
4. Best of Intentions- Travis Tritt
5. Hawaiian Roller Coaster Ride- Kamehameha Schools Children's Choir


----------



## tigger813

(Guess I forgot and left some Christmas stuff on my iPod)

O Come All Ye Faithful- Nat King Cole
Thank Goodness-Kristin Chenoweth from Wicked
All the Love in the World- The Corrs
The Holly and the Ivy- Alex deGrassi
I'm Your Angel- Celine Dion

I skipped the audiobook selections that come up: The Giver, Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows and The Fellowship of the Rings. 

Have a magical, musical day!

TTFN


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Venomous by Shadow's Fall
2. Chaos A.D. by Sepultura
3. Shadow of The Moon by Blackmore's Night....Folk Metal Rules!!! 
4. Xeper-I-Set by Dissection
5. Domination by Pantera


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Hold It Against Me - Britney Spears
2. I Want You Back - *Nsync
3. How Low Can You Go - Ludacris
4. Welcome To The Future - Brad Paisley
5. See Ya - Atomic Kitten


----------



## SouthernExplorer

Duck Tales Theme 
The Longest Time ~ Billy Joel
I Don't Know How I Got By ~ Edwin McCain
Billie's Blues ~ Billie Holiday
Born to Lose ~ Ray Charles


----------



## SouthernExplorer

Angel Band ~ Russ Barenburg & Jesse Carr
Suspicious Minds ~ Elvis
Understand Your Man ~ Johnny Cash
Burn This Disco Out ~ Michael Jackson
Because You Loved Me ~ Celine Dion


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Unto Others by At The Gates
2. Fiddler on the Green by Demons & Wizards
3. Ye Entrancemperium by Emperor
4. Stranger Than Fiction by Five Finger Death Punch
5. Ashes to Ashes by Northern Kings


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Check It Out - Nicki Minaj
2. All I Need - Christina Aguilera
3. Hollywood - Madonna
4. Pretty Fly For A White Guy - The Offfspring
5. Slow Dancing In a Burning Room - John Mayer


----------



## otterzilla

Josey -  Hey Monday.
Into Your Arms - The Maine.
Learning to Fall - Boys Like Girls.
The Consequence - You Me at Six.
Break Your Little Heart - All Time Low.


----------



## SnackyStacky

Haven't done this in a while.

1.) For Good, from my own album
2.) Mother Knows Best (Reprise), Donna Murphy, Tangled Soundtrack
3.) Leaving Port, Titanic Soundtrack
4.) Somebody Somewhere, Ella Fitzgerald, Somebody Somewhere
5.) Borderline/Open Your Heart, Glee Cast


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Smooth Criminial - Michael Jackson
2. Bubbly - Colby Callait
3. By Your Side - Sade (my favourite song! )
4. Poker Face - Lady GaGa
5. More (Red One Remix) - Usher


----------



## minniesBFF

Feels Like Today-Rascal Flatts
Love Song-Sara Bareilles
Backyard-Natasha Bedingfield
Backstabber-Ke$ha
Firework-Katy Perry

Interesting...2 of the songs in the list have never been listened to.  I always skip them


----------



## MomofKatie

1.  I Won't Say I'm in Love- Cheryl Freeman, Hercules soundtrack
2.  Lake Charles- Lucinda Williams, True Blood soundtrack
3.  Victim- Dreams So Real, Rough Night in Jericho
4.  Your Love is Driving Me Crazy- Sammy Hagar, The Essential Red Collection
5.  Message of Love- Pretenders, Best of the Pretenders


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Sign of the Cross by Avantasia
2. Center of the Universe by Kamelot
3. The Final Sacrifice by Avantasia 
4. God Has a Plan For Us All by Angtoria
5. Satan's Fall by Mercyful Fate

Hmmmmm my IPod was trying to tell me something today  ...Just so funny how shuffle works out sometimes


----------



## girli565

1. Last Night - Diddy & Keisha Cole
2. Maria - TKA
3. S.O.S - Rihanna
4. When I Hear Music - Debbie Deb
5. I'm Not OK - My Chemical Romance

Wow, that's random. I do love the freestyle it threw at me, always makes me dance.


----------



## solfan68

I swear I've got a pretty decent assortment, but some shuffles just taste like a Dole Whip...

1) Theme from the Tiki Room
2) Oasis Dawn from the DAK soundtrack
3) The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh
4) End of Line from Tron Legacy
5) Chachki Pickup from the UP soundtrack


----------



## Suzanne033

1. Billie Jean - Michael Jackson
2. Push It - Salt -N- Pepa
3. One Night - Elvis Presley
4. Redneck Woman - Gretchen Wilson
5. Before The Next Tear Drop Falls - Freddie Fender

I have kind of an eclectic taste in music.


----------



## CastawayJP

Baby- Brandy
Lost in the Rain- Fighting Gravity
Star Wars: The Cantina Band- Cincinnati Pops 
Love is the Only Way- Robert Randolph & The Family Band (Featuring Dave Matthews)
Just a Ride- Jem


----------



## metalis4ever

Friday 

1. The Toy Master by Avantasia
2. Live Wire by Motley Crue
3. Clean My Wounds by Corrosion of Conformity
4. Deadfall by Snot
5. Cryin' by Aerosmith


Kind of a soft shuffle for me today all my heavy stuff must be taking Friday off


----------



## jnfr2424

1. Trouble -Ray LaMontagne
2. If I Were a Boy - Beyonce
3. My Girl - Temptations
4. Rastaman Chant - Bob Marley & The Wailers
5. Smile - Lily Allen


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Please Don't Go Girl - New Kids On The Block
2. Castle Walls - T.I. ft. Christina Aguilera
3. Hollywood - Michael Buble
4. Imma Be - Black Eyed Peas
5. She's Everything - Brad Paisley


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Scars of the Crucifix by Deicide 
2. Elegy by Leaves' Eye 
3. Put a Sock in It by KillWhitneyDead
4. Nemo by Nightwish 
5. Fall From Grace by Morbid Angel


----------



## sunny_stace

1. GoldDigger - Kanye West
2. I Melt - Rascal Flatts
3. I Can Hear The Bells - Hairspray Broadway Soundtrack
4. Look At Me - Geri Halliwell
5. Dreaming Of You - Selena

Oh.....that was a strange one....


----------



## metalis4ever

1. The Bitter Man by Susperia
2. Miss MIsery by Nazareth
3. Red Shark by Crimson Glory
4. Freezing Moon by Mayhem
5. Take Me To Hell by Enforcer


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Just Got Paid - *Nsync
2. Senorita - Justin Timberlake
3. Big Fat Bass - Britney Spears
4. DJ Got Us Falling In Love Again - Usher
5. Hold It Against Me - Britney Spears

I guess it's a pop kind of Sunday!


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Shout At The Devil by Motley Crue
2. Kingdom For A Heart by Sonata Arctica
3. Savage Messiah by Arch Enemy
4. Conquer All by Behemoth
5. Digging Up The Corpses by DevilDriver


----------



## ziggy298

1. - It's Five O'clock somewhere - Alan Jackson

2. - Someone like you - Adele (live from the Brits)

3. - This Love - The Baseballs

4. - St. Jimmi - Green Day

5. - Garden of Delights - Lisa Loeb


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Landslide - Glee Cast Version
2. Whoa Is Me - Down With Webster
3. Heartache Tonight - Michael Buble
4. Only In My Dreams - Debbie Gibson
5. If I Ain't Got You - Alicia Keys


----------



## MomofKatie

1.  1985, Bowling for Soup
2.  I'm Growing Older But Not Up- Jimmy Buffett
3.  Rhythm Nation- Janet Jackson
4.  How Soon is Now?, the Smiths
5.  Syrup & Honey, Duffy


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Hold the Heathen Hammer High by TYR
2. Beyond the Dark Sun by Wintersun
3. Atomic Nightmare by Violator
4. Overthrow by Forbidden
5. Wrath of the Tyrant by Emperor


----------



## metalis4ever

The week is half over  

1. The Invaluable Darkness by Dimmu Borgir 
2. Opus Eclipse by Therion
3. Like Angels Weeping by Kataklysm
4. Nemesis by Arch Enemy
5. Prayer for the Dead by Onslaught


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Because Of You - 98 Degrees
2. I Need A Doctor - Eminem and Dr. Dre
3. Sober - Pink
4. Little Moments - Brad Paisley
5. Hold It Against Me - Britney Spears


----------



## TagsMissy

1) Re-Hash -- Gorillaz
2) The Love We're In -- Barenaked Ladies
3) Infatuation -- Rod Stewart
4) Shiver -- Coldplay
5) All Summer Long -- Kid Rock


----------



## MomofKatie

1. Tie A Yellow Ribbon Round the Ole Oak Tree- Tony Orlando & Dawn
2. My Girl- Hoodoo Gurus
3. Walk Away- High School Musical 3 soundtrack
4. Brilliant Mistake- Elvis Costello & the Attractions
5. Proof- Paul Simon


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Powerslave by Iron Maiden 
2. Liodhahattr by XIV Dark Centuries
3. Devil's Child by Judas Priest 
4. The Tower by Bruce Dickinson 
5. Curse the Sky by Iced Earth


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Halo - Beyonce
2. Have You Ever Really Loved A Woman - Bryan Adams
3. What's Left Of Me - Nick Lachey
4. Back In Black - AC/DC
5. God Bless The Broken Road - Rascal Flatts 

iPod must be in a _strrrrange_ mood today!  All nice mellow slow songs about love....and AC/DC!


----------



## SouthernExplorer

Who Wants Love? ~ Billie Holiday
Here's Another Picture ~ Billy Crockett
I Left My Wallet In El Segundo ~ A Tribe Called Quest
The Very Thought of You ~ Billie Holiday
When I Get Where I'm Going (with Dolly Parton) ~ Brad Paisley

Wow, three Billy's today LOL


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Defying Gravity - Glee Cast Version
2. As Long As You Love Me - Backstreet Boys
3. DJ Got Us Falling In Love Again - Usher
4. Butterfly - Jason Mraz
5. Back Here - BBMak


----------



## crazy4stitch

"To Darkness"
by Mumford & Sons

"Love in an Elevator"
by Aerosmith

"Better Man"
by Pearl Jam

"Love Song"
by 311

"Three Little Birds"
by Bob Marley


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Greehouse Effect by Testament
2. Ruin by Lamb of God
3. Aftershock by Anthrax
4. Defensive Personalities by Death
5. Unlucky 13 by DevilDriver


----------



## metalis4ever

Week is almost over!!! 

1. Fiend by Coal Chamber
2. Burn it Down by Five Finger Death Punch
3. You Always Walk Alone by Helloween
4. Divinity by God Forbid
5. Powerslave by Iron Maiden


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Tonight - New Kids On The Block
2. Water - Brad Paisley
3. Cowboy Cassanova - Carrie Underwood
4. Money Maker - Ludacris Ft. Pharrel
5. Born This Way - Lady GaGa


----------



## bengeneric

1. Bro Hymn - Pennywise
2. Raining Blood - Slayer
3. Liza and Louise - NOFX
4. Detroit - Rancid
5. Hot Rod Hotel - Wilco


----------



## metalis4ever

1. No Shelter by Accept
2. Question Abuse by Tree 
3. Demanufacture by Fear Factory
4. Equinox of the Gods by Tiamat
5. 2nd Hand by Pitchshifter


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Marry Me - Train
2. True - Ryan Cabrerra
3. Big Fat Bass - Britney Spears ft. Will.I.Am
4. The Jump Off - Lil' Kim
5. Let Me Clear My Throat - Dj Kool


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Caught In A Mosh by Anthrax  
2. My Destiny by Leaves' Eyes
3. River of Tuoni by Amberian Dawn
4. Sanctus by Aesma Daeva 
5. Seasons Apart by Draconian


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Little Wonders - Rob Thomas
2. Love The Way You Lie Pt. 2 - Rhianna ft. Eminem
3. Bed Of Roses - Bon Jovi
4. Express Yourself - Madonna
4. Carry Out - Timberland Ft. Justin Timberlake


----------



## Mickey'sApprentice

1. Brick House - The Commodores
2. Love in an Elevator - Aerosmith
3. Fire and Ice - Pat Benatar
4. Love Me Tomorrow - Chicago
5. Independence Day - Martina McBride


----------



## metalis4ever

1. The Gods Made Heavy Metal by Manowar 
2. Until You Call On The Dark by Danzig
3. Back to the Primitive by Soulfly
4. Black Vigil by Christian Mistress
5. Crimes Against Humanity by Sacred Reich


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Push It - Salt N Peppa
2. Womanizer - Britney Spears
3. Feed The Birds - Mary Poppins soundtrack
4. Stronger - Kanye West
5. Dear John - Taylor Swift


----------



## becpee

La La La - LMFAO
American Boy - Estelle (with Kanye)
Fireflies - Faith Hill
Pyro - Kings of Leon
Ocean Avenue - Yellowcard


----------



## sunny_stace

Happy Earth Day and Good Friday to everyone 

1. Curbside Prophet - Jason Mraz
2. Viva Forever - Spice Girls
3. Not Myself - John Mayer
4. Spaceship Earth audio track
5. OMG - Usher


----------



## sunny_stace

Happy Easter Everyone 

1. Bionic - Christina Aguilera
2. City Love - John Mayer
3. Ticks - Brad Paisley
4. Walk This Way - Aerosmith & Run DMC
5. Sober - Pink


----------



## pittsburghmarc

Wedding Announcement - Little Mermaid
Hangin' Tree - Queens of the Stone Age
Breed - Nirvana
Queen B - Puscifer
Karma Police - Radiohead


----------



## Mickey's Other GF

Can't turn back the years- Phil Collins 
I never go around mirrors- Willie Nelson
Looks like we made it- Barry Manilow
L'amour en face- Josh Groban 
The last cowboy song- The Highwaymen


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Blood On My Hands by Demons & Wizards
2. Now, Diabolical by Satyricon
3. Wicked by Symphony-X
4. Straight Through The Heart by DIO 
5. If They Had Eyes by Unleashed


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Shiver - Maroon 5
2. Outrageous - Britney Spears
3. Stu's Song - Ed Helms (The Hangover Soundtrack)
4. Daughters - John Mayer
5. In My Head - Jason Derulo


----------



## metalis4ever

1. The Wild Rover by Týr  - tied w/ the Offkilter version as the best version of this classic 

2. Primordial Breath by Eluveitie
3. One Day You Will Cry by Children of Bodom
4. Keelhauld by Alestorm...Pirate Metal Rules!! 
5. Ironbound by Iron Savior


----------



## sunny_stace

1. What We're All About - Sum 41
2. Hold It Against Me - Britney Spears
3. Grenade - Bruno Mars
4. Out Of Goodbyes - Maroon 5 Ft. Lady Antebellum
5. Shut Up - Black Eyed Peas


----------



## dgthree

I haven't played in a while - here's a mixed bag for today:
1. You and I - Idina Menzel & Josh Groban (Chess in Concert)
2. October - U2
3. Sacred - Depeche Mode
4. Santa Fe - Rent (Original Broadway Cast)
5. Pleasure, Little Treasure - Depeche Mode


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Victorious March by Amon Amarth
2. King of Nothing by Stratovarius
3. The Last in Line by DIO 
4. Metal Heart by Accept
5. Trumpets of Jericho by Bruce Dickinson


----------



## SouthernExplorer

Winterwood ~ Don McLean
Throwing It All Away (Live) ~ Genesis
Eddie ~ The Rocky Horror Picture Show
The Addams Family (Main Theme)
Verdi: Requiem - Rex Tremendae ~ Renata Scotto, Agnes Baltsa, Etc.; Riccardo Muti: Philharmonia Orchestra, Ambrosian Singers


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Harder To Breathe - Maroon 5
2. Walk Away - Christina Aguilera
3. Do Something - Britney Spears
4. Baby One More Time - Britney Spears
5. Waiting On A Woman - Brad Paisley


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Before the Morning Sun by Korpiklaani
2. Chaos by Vader
3. The Mission by Van Canto
4. Gangland by Iron Maiden
5. Life and Death by Iced Earth


----------



## TigerTown

1. Memories (Live) -Within Temptation
2. Sooner or Later - Breaking Benjamin
3. Disintegration - The Cure
4. I Don't Wanna Know- Fleetwood Mac
5. Tailor Made - Colbie Caillat


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Kiss And Tell - Ke$ha
2. Assasin - John Mayer
3. Bills Bills Bills - The Warblers version (glee)
4. Have A Little Faith In Me - Mandy Moore
5. 99 Problems - JayZ


----------



## metalis4ever

For this glorious and victorious day I threw on my 4th of July playlist  

1. The Fight For Freedom by Manowar 
2. When the Eagle Cries by Iced Earth
3. An American Trilogy by Manowar 
4. America, (blank) Yeah! - Team America, World Police soundtrack
5. M.I.A. by Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Sing For The Moment - Eminem
2. Who Needs Shelter - Jason Mraz
3. S.O.S - Rhianna
4. Pump It - Black Eyed Peas
5. Not Myself Tonight - Christina Aguilera


----------



## anorviel

1. Monkey Wrench - Foo Fighters
2. The Loco-Motion - Little Eva
3. Out In The Street Live - UFO
4. Glamour Profession - Steely Dan
5. Night Hawk - Tito Puente

Ann


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Heaven and Hell by Black Sabbath
2. Davidian by Machine Head
3. Keelhauled by Alestorm
4. Scorched Earth Erotica by Cradle of Filth
5. Angel of Death by Slayer


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Thinking Of You - Katy Perry
2. Holiday -Madonna
3. PDA - Backstreet Boys
4. How I Roll - Britney Spears
5. Let It Burn - Usher


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Dead Girl by Agents of Oblivion
2. Building the Ark by Orphaned Land
3. Silent Screams by Halford 
4. Starchildren by Bruce Dickinson 
5  Jaktens Tid by Finntroll


----------



## SouthernExplorer

Rainy Day ~ Coldplay
No Moon ~ Iron & Wine
Til Kingdom Come ~ Coldplay
Hedwig's Theme (Harry Potter) ~ John Williams
It Ain't Over Till The Fat Lady Sings ~ En Vogue

For extra credit 
Famous Last Words of a Fool ~ George Strait


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Never Give Up On The Good Times - Spice Girls
2. Mud On The Tires - Brad Paisley
3. My Stupid Mouth - John Mayer
4. E.T. - Katy Perry Ft. Kanye West
5. We R Who We R - Kesha


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Bionic - Christina Aguilera
2. Foolish Games - Jewel
3. Marry Me - Train
4. Let's Get It Started - Black Eyed Peas
5. Ghost Of You And Me - BBMak


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Changing Perspectives by Pestilence
2. Last One on Earth by Asphyx
3. The Fix Is In by Entombed
4. Telepath by Samael
5. The Wicked Symphony by Avantasia


----------



## dgthree

1.  Peace Will Come - Tom Paxton
2.  Today 4 U - Rent OBC
3.  Easy Money - Brad Paisley
4.  (You Want To) Make A Memory - Bon Jovi
5.  Sway - Glee Cast


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Bed Of Roses - Bon Jovi
2. Last Name - Carrie Underwood
3. No One - Alicia Keys
4. Chasing Pavement - Adele
5. Larger Than Life - Backsteet Boys


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Between the Hammer and the Anvil by Judas Priest
2. Into the Void by Exhorder
3. Daddy's Falling Angel by In This Moment
4. The God Who Fell From Earth by Witchery
5. Into the Storm by Blind Guardian


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Save The Last Dance For Me - Michael Buble
2. Shiver - Maroon 5
3. Ain't No Other Man - Christina Aguilera
4. Radio - Marika
5. Chocolate - Kylie Minogue


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Revelations by Iron Maiden 
2. Black Widow by Children of Bodom
3. This Will Never End by Blind Guardian
4. On the Run by Savatage
5. Symbiotic in Theory by Necrophagist


----------



## sunny_stace

dental surgery kept me away so I'm doing 10 songs today! 

1. The Lazy Song - Bruno Mars
2. Wake Up Call - Maroon 5
3. Boys (co-ed remix) - Britney Spears Ft. Pharrel
4. Fallen - Alicia Keys
5. God Must Have Spent A Little More Time On You - NSYNC
6. Hollywood - Michael Buble
7. Labels or Love - Fergie
8. Wind It Up - Gwen Stefani
9. Bad Romance - Lady GaGa
10. In Too Deep - Sum 41


----------



## metalis4ever

sunny_stace said:


> dental surgery kept me away so I'm doing 10 songs today!



Hope it wasn't too  painful 


1. Never Coming Back by Grim Reaper
2. Mother by Danzig
3. Black Horsemen by King Diamond
4. Damien by Iced Earth
5. Pathetic by Lamb of God


----------



## sunny_stace

metalis4ever said:


> Hope it wasn't too  painful



Thanks!  It wasn't too bad really.  They gave me percocets for the pain so I didn't feel much of anything!  I pretty much slept for 3 days!

1. Wordplay - Jason Mraz
2. If - Janet Jackson
3. Bad Romance - Glee Cast Version
4. You And I Collide - Howie Day
5. The Creep - Lonely Island


----------



## metalis4ever

sunny_stace said:


> Thanks!  It wasn't too bad really.  They gave me percocets for the pain so I didn't feel much of anything!  I pretty much slept for 3 days!
> 
> That's good...Can't really complain about 3 days of relaxation
> 
> 1. The Rise of Darkness by Immortal
> 2. Damage Case by Motorhead
> 3. In My World by Anthrax
> 4. Everytime I Die by Children of Bodom
> 5. Cliffs of Gallipoli by Sabaton


----------



## MomofKatie

Hmmmm- got a very DH-centric list today.  Most of these artists are his favorites.  Maybe my Zune knows he's home today... 

1- Dominion/Mother Russia, Sisters of Mercy
2- Suck My Kiss, Red Hot Chili Peppers
3- The List, Metric
4- Bad Day, REM
5- Wichita, Jayhawks


----------



## metalis4ever

MomofKatie said:


> Hmmmm- got a very DH-centric list today.  Most of these artists are his favorites.  Maybe my Zune knows he's home today...



 Awesome!! it is amazing how our various music devices know us so well that they play the right songs at the right times 

1. Since You Been Gone by Rainbow 
2. All Hell Let Loose by Grim Reaper
3. Beware The Heavens by Sinergy
4. Natural High by Hammerfall
5. Damned in Black by Immortal


----------



## MomofKatie

metalis4ever said:


> Awesome!! it is amazing how our various music devices know us so well that they play the right songs at the right times



He's at work today- let's see how the Zune responds...

1- The Destroyer, Frente!
2- Live To Party, The Jonas Brothers
3- I'm A Believer, The Monkees
4- Vertical, T-Squad- Disney's Jump In soundtrack
5- Running Up That Hill, Placebo- Vampire Diaries soundtrack

Definitely NOT anything DH would like!!


----------



## GrimGrinningSteph

1.) Banana Pancakes - Jack Johnson
2.) Three Little Birds - Bob Marley
3.) Happy Now? - No Doubt
4.) Maxwell's Silver Hammer - The Beatles
5.) I Have Confidence - Sound of Music soundtrack


----------



## metalis4ever

1. My Apocalypse  - Arch Enemy
2. Judgement Night by Biohazard and Onyx
3. Rapture by Morbid Angel
4. Angel of Death by Slayer
5. Apocalyptic Fear by Deicide

Apparently I am testing out my playlist for my "End of the World" party today 
I couldn't plan this if I tried, like I said before, our music devices know exactly what to play LOL


----------



## MomofKatie

metalis4ever said:


> 1. My Apocalypse  - Arch Enemy
> 2. Judgement Night by Biohazard and Onyx
> 3. Rapture by Morbid Angel
> 4. Angel of Death by Slayer
> 5. Apocalyptic Fear by Deicide
> 
> Apparently I am testing out my playlist for my "End of the World" party today
> I couldn't plan this if I tried, like I said before, our music devices know exactly what to play LOL



OMG, so funny!!  

My Zune has multiple personality disorder today:

1- Hey, Mitchel Musso
2- 10,000 Feet, Wolfmother
3- Wild Thing, The Troggs
4- Bard Dance, Enya
5- Always Something There To Remind Me, Naked Eyes


----------



## metalis4ever

Happy Monday Everyone 

1. Digital Breakdown by Feed Her to the Sharks
2. From Darkness Comes by Deicide
3. Break You by Lamb of God
4. Eerie Inhabitants by Testament
5. Going North by Octavia Sperati


----------



## dgthree

1.  Tequila - Brooks & Dunn
2.  Guiding Light - Muse
3.  Runaway Runaway - Duran Duran
4.  Darkness on the Edge of Town - Bruce Springsteen
5.  Hurt - Johnny Cash

Talk about diverse musical taste!


----------



## sunny_stace

metalis4ever said:


> Apparently I am testing out my playlist for my "End of the World" party today
> I couldn't plan this if I tried, like I said before, our music devices know exactly what to play LOL



  The world didn't end after all that but at least you got a party out of it!  I was glad to get my long weekend!

1. Gasoline - Britney Spears
2. More Than That - Backstreet Boys
3. Born This Way - Lady GaGa
4. Grenade - Bruno Mars
5. Like I Love You - Justin Timberlake

My device didn't know exactly what to play today....I obviously listen to a lot of pop music but I'm just not feeling it today


----------



## dgthree

1.  Atlas - Fanfarlo
2.  True - Spandau Ballet
3.  The Wizard and I - Wicked OBC
4.  Santa Fe - Rent OBC
5.  When You Wish Upon A Star - Classic Disney Vol. II


----------



## metalis4ever

sunny_stace said:


> The world didn't end after all that but at least you got a party out of it!  I was glad to get my long weekend!
> 
> 1. Gasoline - Britney Spears
> 2. More Than That - Backstreet Boys
> 3. Born This Way - Lady GaGa
> 4. Grenade - Bruno Mars
> 5. Like I Love You - Justin Timberlake
> 
> My device didn't know exactly what to play today....I obviously listen to a lot of pop music but I'm just not feeling it today



LOL    Have you seen that Rolling Stone article/interview with Lady Gaga talking about recently attending an Iron Maiden show and how it was a "life changing experience"?  It was posted on one of the Metal sites I frequent...it's actually pretty cool, she gives major props to the greatest Metal band of all time and their fans...Up The Irons!!!   


1. Chemical Wedding by Bruce Dickinson  
2. The Oath by Mercyful Fate
3. Beautiful Pain by CRASHDIET
4. Masque of Red Death by Crimson Glory
5. Hallowed Be Thy Name by Iron Maiden


----------



## dgthree

1.  Checkmate - Judy Collins
2.  Let Your Loss Be Your Lesson - Robert Plant & Alison Krauss
3.  Neon Moon - Brooks & Dunn
4.  Once Upon a Dream - Classic Disney Vol. III
5.  Someday - The Black Eyed Peas


----------



## sunny_stace

metalis4ever said:


> LOL    Have you seen that Rolling Stone article/interview with Lady Gaga talking about recently attending an Iron Maiden show and how it was a "life changing experience"?  It was posted on one of the Metal sites I frequent...it's actually pretty cool, she gives major props to the greatest Metal band of all time and their fans...Up The Irons!!!



  I haven't!  To be honest, I think Lady GaGa...she's something else!  I don't know...I do love a lot of her music though!  Up The Irons is definintely an interesting choice for a fan club name!  

I bet you would be surprised to know that I have been to a metal concert myself!  Metallica with an ex-boyfriend....I was like a fish out of water and I still couldn't tell you _any_ of the songs I heard, but it was fun!  I actually was really impressed more by the opening act (Godsmack?) who did this drum battle thing that was very very impressive!My next concert is Rascall Flatts and then NKOTBSB in August - a little more my speed!  Oh yes and the Glee tour in Toronto next month! 

1. Just Can't Get Enough - Black Eyed Peas
2. Cover Girl - New Kids On The Block
3. Black Cat - Janet Jackson
4. Walk This Way - Aerosmith & Run DMC
5. Slow Dancing In A Burning Room - John Mayer


----------



## metalis4ever

sunny_stace said:


> I haven't!  To be honest, I think Lady GaGa...she's something else!  I don't know...I do love a lot of her music though!  Up The Irons is definintely an interesting choice for a fan club name!
> 
> I bet you would be surprised to know that I have been to a metal concert myself!  Metallica with an ex-boyfriend....I was like a fish out of water and I still couldn't tell you _any_ of the songs I heard, but it was fun!  I actually was really impressed more by the opening act (Godsmack?) who did this drum battle thing that was very very impressive!My next concert is Rascall Flatts and then NKOTBSB in August - a little more my speed!  Oh yes and the Glee tour in Toronto next month!
> 
> 1. Just Can't Get Enough - Black Eyed Peas
> 2. Cover Girl - New Kids On The Block
> 3. Black Cat - Janet Jackson
> 4. Walk This Way - Aerosmith & Run DMC
> 5. Slow Dancing In A Burning Room - John Mayer




LOL well have fun!!! My DW wanted to see NKOTBSB at Fenway but I think they sold out fast and now they are way overpriced...Yeah Godsmack are from Boston so I saw them tons of times back in the day before anybody knew who they were...I even saw them back when they were a bar rock band that covered Alice In Chains...I've seen Metallica live 7 times but not since 2000, so I have no idea how they sound live anymore....Iron Maiden is my all time favorite band, I have also seen them live 7 times...I've seen over 400 bands live since 1997, 95% of which are Metal or Hardcore. 

Here's the link about Gaga at the Maiden show if you're interested  

http://www.metalunderground.com/news/details.cfm?newsid=68535


1. Fantasmic by Nightwish
2. Wasted Years by Iron Maiden 
3. Glory by Kamelot
4. Just Let Me Breathe by Dream Theater
5. Defender by Manowar


----------



## sunny_stace

metalis4ever said:


> LOL well have fun!!! My DW wanted to see NKOTBSB at Fenway but I think they sold out fast and now they are way overpriced...Yeah Godsmack are from Boston so I saw them tons of times back in the day before anybody knew who they were...I even saw them back when they were a bar rock band that covered Alice In Chains...I've seen Metallica live 7 times but not since 2000, so I have no idea how they sound live anymore....Iron Maiden is my all time favorite band, I have also seen them live 7 times...I've seen over 400 bands live since 1997, 95% of which are Metal or Hardcore.
> 
> Here's the link about Gaga at the Maiden show if you're interested
> 
> http://www.metalunderground.com/news/details.cfm?newsid=68535



Thanks!  

Yes I have been to my fair share of concerts too, however yours and mine were probably worlds different! Mostly pop and country and a few hiphop/rap ones.  My record is 14 times with *NSync.  Followed by BSB, John Mayer, Brad Paisley, Maroon 5, Christina Aguilera, etc...  I think I saw Metallica in likely 2003.  I remember it was a circular stage right in the centre of the arena and there were lots of pyrotechnic displays!  And my ears were ringing for days afterwards!

You should tell your DW that the NKOTBSB tickets were overpriced even when they weren't from scalpers!  My DBFF and I are going and we got the tickets on a pre-sale from the John Labatt Centre and they were about $115 each!  Ridiculous really!  But....New Kids were my first concert ever (when I was 9!  I'm 29 now!  I kinda like that!), and I've seen the Backstreet Boys 6 times now and they're always really fun shows!  Maybe she'll be able to get something less expensive at the last minute!  I've done that before for other bands I've seen.

1. Heartbreak Warfare - John Mayer
2. London Bridges - Fergie
3. Supermassive Black Hole - Muse
4. Caught In A Moment - Sugababes
5. More - Usher


----------



## Original19

Dixon's Girl by Dessa
Nothing Left to Borrow by The Jayhawks
Collarbone by Fujiya & Miyagi
Someone to Love by Fountains of Wayne
No One's Gonna Love You by Band of Horses


----------



## Roryh22

Come Back Down - Lifehouse
Princes Of The Universe - Queen
In Other Words - Ben Kweller
Take Control - Roll Deep Feat Alesha Dixon
Don't Stop Believin - Journey


----------



## dgthree

Oh Sherrie - Rock of Ages
Hakuna Matata - Disney's Greatest, Vol. 2
Long Life to the Moon - Gordon Bok
Splash Mountain Medley - Four Parks, One World
What a Waste - Miss Saigon


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Hands All Over - Maroon 5
2. Pump It - Black Eyed Peas
3. Makes Me Wanna Pray - Christina Aguilera
4. Money Maker - Ludacris Ft. Pharell
5. When I Get Where I'm Going - Brad Paisley Ft. Dolly Parten


----------



## metalis4ever

sunny_stace said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Yes I have been to my fair share of concerts too, however yours and mine were probably worlds different! Mostly pop and country and a few hiphop/rap ones.  My record is 14 times with *NSync.  Followed by BSB, John Mayer, Brad Paisley, Maroon 5, Christina Aguilera, etc...  I think I saw Metallica in likely 2003.  I remember it was a circular stage right in the centre of the arena and there were lots of pyrotechnic displays!  And my ears were ringing for days afterwards!
> 
> You should tell your DW that the NKOTBSB tickets were overpriced even when they weren't from scalpers!  My DBFF and I are going and we got the tickets on a pre-sale from the John Labatt Centre and they were about $115 each!  Ridiculous really!  But....New Kids were my first concert ever (when I was 9!  I'm 29 now!  I kinda like that!), and I've seen the Backstreet Boys 6 times now and they're always really fun shows!  Maybe she'll be able to get something less expensive at the last minute!  I've done that before for other bands I've seen.



Yeah the DW is still on the prowl for tickets to the NKOTBSB at Fenway. She has found decent seats for under $200, so I am leaving it up to her if she wants to spend the cash on it I have no objections, she just needs to find a friend to go because I am not going as it would completely ruin my Metal street cred  

I actually saw Backstreet Boys live at Disney World Grad Nite '98, then when I participated in the Disney College Program in '99 I saw Britney and 98 Degrees at MGM errrr Hollywood Studios....But shhhhhhhhhh  

Yeah I was a huge fan of Metallica from 4th grade ('88) through High School  even after they "Sold Out" but I don't think I would ever pay money to see them live again...I was thinking about going to the Big 4 show at Yankee Stadium but it's Yankee Stadium and as a lifelong Red Sox fan I just can't bring myself to step foot into that stadium 


1. Tear Down the Walls by Demons & Wizards
2. War Nerve by Pantera
3. Vide Infra by Killswitch Engage
4. Save Us by Helloween
5. Evil by Mercyful Fate


----------



## sunny_stace

metalis4ever said:


> Yeah the DW is still on the prowl for tickets to the NKOTBSB at Fenway. She has found decent seats for under $200, so I am leaving it up to her if she wants to spend the cash on it I have no objections, she just needs to find a friend to go because I am not going as it would completely ruin my Metal street cred
> 
> I actually saw Backstreet Boys live at Disney World Grad Nite '98, then when I participated in the Disney College Program in '99 I saw Britney and 98 Degrees at MGM errrr Hollywood Studios....But shhhhhhhhhh



Well I hope she gets the tickets!  If you lived closer I would offer to go with her!  However I think you should go with her...if you can handle BSB, 98 Degrees _and Britney Spears_, I bet you could deal with it!  Don't worry, your secret is safe with me!  (If it makes you feel better, I broke two toes once at a 98 degrees concert in highschool It was worth it though, I got a spot in the front row - it was general admission and we had waited for hours!)  It's always good to broaden your horizons!  You just might like it!

1. Drop Dead Beautiful - Britney Spears
2. Leavin' - Jesse McCartney
3. Carry Out - Timbaland Ft. Justin Timberlake
4. Try - Nelly Furtado
5. Last Name - Carrie Underwood


----------



## siskaren

Listen With Your Heart II - Pocahontas

Gaston (Reprise) - Beauty and the Beast

Baby Mine - Dumbo

Steady as the Beating Drum - Pocahontas

Behind the Clouds - Brad Paisley (Cars Soundtrack)

I'm in the middle of a Disney movie music playlist shuffle that I didn't want to interrupt.


----------



## GaSleepingBeautyFan

Eye of the Tiger - Survivor

Savage - Eurythmics

Bad Moon Rising - Creedence Clearwater Revival

Up Around the Bend - Creedence Clearwater Revival

Hallowishes - Kooky Spooky Scary-Okee - magic Kingdom Event Music

Most of the music on my Ipod is older stuff and Disney. My teenage son is embarrassed by it. LOL


----------



## pooh'smate

1) All I Wanted Was A Car ~ Brad Paisley
2) The Tip Of The Iceberg ~ Owl City 
3) The Wonderful World Of Color ~ The Sherman Brothers Songbook
4) The Bare Necessities ~ WoD Archive Collection Vol 1
5) No One Mourns The Wicked ~ Kristen Chenoweth ~Wicked Soundtrack


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Assassin - John Mayer
2. Until The End Of Time - Justin Timberlake
3. Stronger - Kanye West
4. Welcome To The Future - Brad Paisley
5. Too Much - Spice Girls


----------



## pooh'smate

1) Oh, Yeah You're Gone ~ Brad Paisley
2) Details In The Fabric ~ Jason Mraz
3) Savoy Truffle ~ The Beatles 
4) Story Of The Prime Merlinian ~ The Sorcerer's Apprentice Soundtrack
5) In the Still Of The Night ~ Dirty Dancing Soundtrack


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Into Your Light by Leaves' Eyes 
2. Barabara Allen by Blackmore's Night 
3. The Green Maid by Battlelore
4. A Touch of Evil by Judas Priest
5. Ironbound by Einherjer


----------



## siskaren

Friends on the Other Side - The Princess and the Frog

A Girl Worth Fighting For - Mulan

Part of Your World - The Little Mermaid

The Music Lesson / Oh Sing Sweet Nightingale / Bad Boy Lucifer / A Message from His Majesty - Cinderella

Supercalifragilisticexpialidocius - Mary Poppins


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Thriller/Heads Will Roll - Glee Cast
2. Til The World Ends - Britney Spears
3. Little Wonders - Rob Thomas
4. Genie In A Bottle - Christina Aguilera
5. Unfaithful - Rhianna


----------



## sunny_stace

1. 99 Problems - JayZ
2. True To Your Heart - 98 Degrees Ft. Stevie Wonder
3. Siberia - Backstreet Boys
4. Back To December - Taylor Swift
5. Raise Your Glass - Pink


----------



## siskaren

Belle - Beauty and the Beast

Son of Man - Tarzan

Lavendar Blue (Dilly Dilly) - Burl Ives

Hawaiian Roller Coaster Ride - Lilo & Stitch

On the Front Porch - Burl Ives


----------



## welchie

Let it be, the beatles
every day I love you less and less, kaiser chiefs
drink to you, barefoot truth
(if you were wondering if i want you to) I want you to, weezer
speed of sound, pearl jam


----------



## metalis4ever

1. The 7th Day by Dream Evil
2. Bloodkult by Heathen
3. Unholy War by Atheist
4. Skin O' My Teeth by Megadeth
5. Fear His Name by Overkill


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Daughters - John Mayer
2. Outrageous - Britney Spears
3. Let Me Clear My Throat - DJ Kool
4. White Horse - Taylor Swift
5. Get Down - Backstreet Boys


----------



## siskaren

What's This - The Nightmare Before Christmas

Mother Knows Best (Reprise) - Tangled

Almost There - The Princess and the Frog

Dig a Little Deeper - The Princess and the Frog

When We're Human - The Princess and the Frog

I swear this is a shuffle, although a shuffle of a Disney movie music playlist.


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Rude Boy - Rhianna
2. She's The One - Robbie Williams
3. Edge Of Desire - John Mayer
4. Back Of My Hand - Down With Webster
5. Shake It Off - Mariah Carey


----------



## mariyar

I guess I need to get rid of the Christmas music on my iPhone.!


----------



## sunny_stace

mariyar said:


> I guess I need to get rid of the Christmas music on my iPhone.!



  I had a Christmas song come on a couple of days ago when I was getting ready for work....I just sang along!

Todays mix:
1. Family Affair - Mary J. Blige
2. PDA - Backstreet Boys
3. Hold It Against Me - Britney Spears
4. Right For Me - Justin Timberlake
5. Rolling In The Deep - Adele


----------



## MomofKatie

Got a new ZuneHD 32G- my old Zune 120G died.  Pared down my collection quite a bit- had a LOT of stuff I never listened to on the old device.  The "new and improved" playlist for the day:

1- Alala by CSS
2- Everybody's Talkin' by Harry Nilson
3- Kohoutek by REM
4- Follow Me Down by 3OH!3 on the Almost Alice compilation 
5- Price Tag by Jessie J


----------



## siskaren

God Help the Outcasts - The Hunchback of Notre Dame

One Jump Ahead (Reprise) - Aladdin

Poor Aurora / Sleeping Beauty - Sleeping Beauty

Little Dressmakers / The Work Song / Scavenger Hunt / A Dream Is a Wish Your Heart Makes / The Dress / My Beads / Escape to the Garden - Cinderella (seriously, this is one track from the Cinderella soundtrack!)

Gaston (Reprise) - Beauty and the Beast


----------



## metalis4ever

Happy Monday Everyone 

1. Eternitas by Satyrian
2. Code of Honor by Deadlock
3. World Long Gone by Scars on Broadway
4. Impaler by Exodus
5. Through and Through by Life of Agony

Wow my Ipod definitely has a major case of 'the Mondays", that shuffle was all over the place...


----------



## sunny_stace

1. So What - Pink
2. Then - Brad Paisley
3. The Lazy Song - Bruno Mars
4. That's The Way Love Goes - Janet Jackson
5. Who Needs Shelter - Jason Mraz

After Pink it really mellowed out...weird....I could have used some more upbeat songs today....I need to go through my itunes....


----------



## MomofKatie

1.  I'll Try, Johnatha Brooke- Disney's Greatest, Vol III
2.  Rolling In The Deep, Adele
3.  Rehab- GLEE Season 1
4.  Our Town, James Taylor- Cars soundtrack
5.  Fabulous, Sharpay- HSM 2

A very Glee and Disney playlist tonight!!


----------



## siskaren

Fidelity Fiduciary Bank - Mary Poppins

Hawaiian Roller Coaster Ride - Lilo & Stitch

That's Amore - James Marsden (Enchanted)

Ev'rybody Wants to Be a Cat - The Aristocats

Be Our Guest - Beauty and the Beast


----------



## sunny_stace

1. The Jump Off - Lil' Kim
2. Marry Me - Train
3. Cornography - Brad Paisley
4. Inside Out - Britney Spears
5. Scream - Michael and Janet Jackson

Little stranger mix today - but I like it!


----------



## metalis4ever

1, Digging Up The Corpses by DevilDriver
2. King by Manowar
3. So Much for Suicide by Tiamat (Minnie Mouse is used in the lyrics  )
4. Red Sharks by Crimson Glory
5. Kill the King by Rainbow


----------



## T Morrows Child

Where Life Begins - Madonna
Castle in Spain - Ray Bolger (from Babes in Toyland)
Energy (You Make the World Go Round) - Epcot
Friendship - Tenacious D
Rock 'N Me - Steve Miller Band


----------



## sunny_stace

1. City Love - John Mayer
2. Bye Bye Bye - *Nsync
3. Fifteen - Taylor Swift
4. Come Back To Bed - John Mayer
5. Vogue - Madonna


----------



## siskaren

Happy Working Song - Enchanted

Ev'rybody Has a Laughing Place - Song of the South

Let's Go Fly a Kite - Mary Poppins

You've Got a Friend in Me - Toy Story

Kiss the Girl - The Little Mermaid


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Just The Way You Are - Bruno Mars
2. What It's Like To Be Me - Britney Spears
3. Love Soon - John Mayer
4. Wind It Up - Gwen Stefani
5. Ready To Fall - Joey Fatone


----------



## siskaren

Main Title / Once Upon a Dream / Prologue - Sleeping Beauty

Beautiful - Jim Brickman feat. Wayne Brady

You're Gonna Miss This - Trace Adkins

The Chair - George Strait

Where Do I Go From You - Clay Walker


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Goodbye Earl - Dixie Chicks
2. Jolly Holiday - Marry Poppins
3. Taking Chances - Glee Cast Version
4. Bad Influence - Pink
5. Butterfly - Jason Mraz


----------



## sunny_stace

1. It's Gonna Be Me - *NSync
2. Tonight - New Kids On The Block
3. At Last - Etta James
4. Soul Sister - Train
5. Back To December - Taylor Swift


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Death Dealer by Fireball Ministry
2. Traitor by Tarot
3. Troublesome Times by Texas Hippie Coalition
4. Back to the Primitive by Soulfly
5, Lost Inside by Namesea


----------



## siskaren

All American - Clay Walker

That's Amore - Enchanted

Main Title (The Second Star to the Right) / All This Has Happened Before - Peter Pan

Long Ago... - Hercules

Average Joe - Clay Walker


----------



## metalis4ever

I've been too busy at work to post lately....Stupid Work, Stupid Energy

1. Too Young To Fall In Love by Motley Crue
2. Stormbringer by Van Canto ...A Capella Metal Rules \m/ 
3. Heading Northe by Stomrwarrior
4. Big Barbeque by Sam Black Church
5. Troublesome Times by Texas Hippie Coalition


Now that's a Friday shuffle if I've ever seen one...completely random and strange...


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Fast Lane - Bad Meets Evil
2. Rolling In The Deep - Adele
3. Prima Donna - Christina Aguilera
4. Jaded - Aerosmith
5. Bella Note - Glee Cast version


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Melt My Heart To Stone - Adele
2. Rhythm Of Love - Plain White T's
3. Old Alabama - Brad Paisley
4. I Wanna Go - Britney Spears
5. Who Says - John Mayer

I updated my iTunes last night!


----------



## halfwaynowhere

1. True Blue - Madonna
2. The Story of Us - Taylor Swift
3. Long Shot - Kelly Clarkson
4. Flat on the Floor - Carrie Underwood
5. Breathe On Me - Britney Spears


----------



## hockeymomNS

Midnight Train to Georgia - Gladys Knight

Old School - Hedley

Candle in the Wind - Elton John

Beauty and the Beast - Angela Landsbury

The Motown Song - Rod Stewart and the Temptations


----------



## MomofKatie

1- Big Bang Theory Theme, Barenaked Ladies
2- Jolly Roger, Adam & the Ants
3- Every Morning, Sugar Ray
4- Alice Decides, Alice in Wonderland (Tim Burton) Soundtrack 
5- Let's Go Crazy, Prince


----------



## siskaren

A Girl Worth Fighting For - Mulan

Steady as the Beating Drum - Pocahontas

Just Around the Riverbend - Pocahontas

A British Bank (The Life I Lead) - Mary Poppins

What Made the Red Man Red - Peter Pan


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Moves Like Jagger - Adam Levine and Christina Aguilera
2. The Hookup - Britney Spears
3. Jar Of Hearts - Glee Cast Version
4. Catch All The Fish - Brad Paisley
5. The Heart Of Life - John Mayer


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Where Death Seems To Dwell by Amon Amarth
2. In Dark Places by Crimson Glory
3. Forever Nailed by Aeon
4. VIM by Fireball Ministry
5. Defender by Manowar


----------



## sunny_stace

1. How - Maroon 5
2. Right As Rain - Adele
3. Don't Let Me Be The Last To Know - Britney Spears 
4. Hot Fudge - Robbie Williams
5. White Flag - Dido


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Mercury by Clutch
2. Only The People by Unearth
3. Episode 666 by In Flames
4. Gypsy by Emperor
5. How Many Environmentalists does it take to change a lightbulb? - Derrick Jensen ......nothing like some spoken word mixed in with my Metal haha


----------



## sunny_stace

1. E.T. - Katy Perry Ft. Kanye West
2. Thriller/Heads Will Roll - Glee Cast
3. Hold It Against Me (remix) - Britney Spears ft. FloRida
4. Go Deep - Janet Jackson
5. My Love - Justin Timberlake


----------



## luvdumbo

Okay this is going to be embarrassing!

1. Supersonic- J.J. Fad
2. Disneyland - Five for Fighting
3. Push it - Salt-N-Pepa
4. Dream a Little dream of me - The Mamas and the Papas
5. P.Y.T- Michael Jackson


----------



## metalis4ever

Happy Monday everyone!!!  

1. Pull The Plug by Death
2. Full Moon by Sonata Arctica
3. Wolf & Raven by Sonata Arctica
4. Shadows and Dust by Arch Enemy
5. Old by Machine Head

Guess my iPod was confused and thought it was 2 for Tuesday by playing back to back Sonata Arctica  At least it was two of their best songs!!!!


----------



## metalis4ever

Mayhem Fest tomorrow Woooooooo!!!! 

So I hit shuffle on my Mayhem Fest Playlist 

1. Pull Harder of the Strings of Your Martyr by Trivium
2. Wake Up Dead by Megadeth
3. Indestructable by Distrubed
4. Pinball Map by Inflames
5. A Tout Le Monde by Megadeth


----------



## Naively Occur

My Gift to You - Korn
Get Over It - OK Go
Medley: Amazing Grace/Hi Heeled Sneakers - Janis Joplin
Barbie Girl - Aqua
Rock Me Amedeus - Falco


----------



## siskaren

Love's First Kiss (Finale) - Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs

Chicken Fried - Zac Brown Band

Main Title - Cinderella

We Shall Be Free - Garth Brooks

Boot Scootin' Boogie - Brooks & Dunn


----------



## metalis4ever

Happy Monday  

1. Crestfallen by Avantasia
2. Burnin' Bridges by Slaughter
3, The Soulcollector by Bloodbath
4. Witches Sabbath by In Solitude
5. The End of Heartache by Killswitch Engage


----------



## sunny_stace

Oh I miss vacation already and I've only been back for a day!  My iPod is very tired too...the CD player in my car wont work (it wont take CDs at all...I don't know why...it was fine and now, not so much!) so it played for 8 hours one way, and another 8 hours on the way home!  I don't think I even heard one song more than once!  Anyhow, here's today's list!

1. Grenade (remix) - Bruno Mars Ft. Lil' Wayne
2. Shake Senora - Pitbull
3. La Isla Bonita - Madonna
4. I Never Told You - Colbie Callait
5. Jar Of Hearts - Glee Cast Version


----------



## metalis4ever

sunny_stace said:


> Oh I miss vacation already and I've only been back for a day!  My iPod is very tired too...the CD player in my car wont work (it wont take CDs at all...I don't know why...it was fine and now, not so much!) so it played for 8 hours one way, and another 8 hours on the way home!  I don't think I even heard one song more than once!  Anyhow, here's today's list!



Welcome back from Vacation  At least you had ur iPod to keep you entertained for 16 hours 


1. Slaying the Dreamer by Nightwish
2. Future Shock by Toxic Holocaust
3. The Ritual by King Diamond
4. Baphomet's Throne by Samael
5. When Darkness Falls by Everygrey


----------



## sunny_stace

metalis4ever said:


> Welcome back from Vacation  At least you had ur iPod to keep you entertained for 16 hours



Thanks!  It wouldn't have been so bad but I was alone and I might have started talking to myself (more than I already do...)

1. Sing For The Moment - Eminem
2. Vultures - John Mayer
3. One Thing - Amerie
4. Old Before I Die - Robbie Williams
5. Don't Want You Back - Backstreet Boys


----------



## siskaren

The World - Brad Paisley

Soarin' - Disney's California Adventure

Annie's Song - John Denver

A Dream Is a Wish Your Heart Makes - Cinderella

He's a Tramp - Lady and the Tramp


----------



## DaisyLynn

I don't normally venture over here, but this is fun!

Nick Carter - Remember

Beastie Boys - Electrify

Gorillaz - Stylo

New Kids on the Block - Big Girl Now (feat. Lady Gaga)

The Lonely Island - Ras Trent


----------



## join95278

I did not cheat and add a Disney song


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Rise of the Tyrant by Arch Enemy
2. My Empire's Doom by Emperor
3. No More Tears by Ozzy Osbourne
4. Opening of the Mouth by Nile
5. The Gods Made Heavy Metal by Manowar


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Tim McGraw - Taylor Swift
2. 11 out of 10 - Play
3. Thriller - Michael Jackson
4. Bigger - Backstreet Boys
5. This Year's Love - David Gray


----------



## siskaren

Splash Mountain Medley

Beautiful - Jim Brickman feat. Wayne Brady

Angels We Have Heard on High - Candlelight Processional

Who Says You Can't Go Home - Bon Jovi and Jennifer Nettles

Cruella De Vil - Dr. John


----------



## metalis4ever

DaisyLynn said:


> I don't normally venture over here, but this is fun!



It is fun indeed!!!   

1. Stolen Fairytale by Winter in Eden
2. Fantasmic by Nightwish 
3. The Phantom Agony by Epica
4. The Path to Decay by Sirenia
5. The Howling by Within Temptation

WOW!! I thought my iPod had gone insane but then I realized I had my Female Fronted Symphonic Euro Metal playlist on


----------



## diznynut

1. Spy Hunter by Project 86

2. Moving on by The Letter Black

3. Butcher's Mouth by Emery

4. Lose control by House of Heroes

5. Solar powered life by The Classic Crime


----------



## jmenjes

Do I Do - Stevie Wonder
Highway Patrol - Junior Brown
Monorail audio from the TTC to the MK
Whitewater - Spyro Gyra
Susan - The Buckinghams


----------



## MomofKatie

1- It Won't Be Long- The Beatles, With The Beatles
2- Legal Gun- Drivin' N' Cryin', Whisper Tames the Lion
3- Clarinet Quintet in A Major- Eddy Vanoosthuyse- Mozart By Candlelight
4- The Dungeoun- Danny Elfman, Alice In Wonderland Soundtrack
5- Yeah!- Glee Cast, Glee


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Dirty Dancer - Enrique Iglasias Ft. Usher
2. Toxic - Glee Cast version
3. Showdown - Britney Spears
4. Curtain Call - Maroon 5
5. This Is Country Music - Brad Paisley


----------



## pittsburghmarc

Standing In The Shower - Jane's Addiction
Do It Again - Queens Of The Stone Age
Don't Damn Me - Gun's N' Roses
I Believe I Can - Phineas and Ferb (my kids playlist)
Lateralus - Tool


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Driveboy Shooting by G//Z/R
2. Kings of Metal by Van Canto (A Capella Metal Rules!!!)
3. The Pahroah Sails to Orion by NIghtwish
4. 502 by Megadeth
5. March of the Saint by Armored Saint


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Papa Don't Preach - Madonna
2. Come On Get Higher - Matt Nathanson
3. The Twilight Zone Tower of Terror - Four Parks One World Disney Soundtrack
4. Karma Killer - Robbie Williams
5. Full Service - New Kids On The Block Ft. New Edition

Hmm....


----------



## siskaren

Pocket Full of Gold - Vince Gill

I Wouldn't Have It Any Other Way - Aaron Tippin

Unstoppable (Olympics Mix) - Rascal Flatts

Happy Working Song - Enchanted

Your Man - Josh Turner


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Just The Way You Are - Bruno Mars
2. Toy Soldier - Britney Spears
3. City Love - John Mayer
4. 7 Day Fool - Jully Black
5. Time To Win - Down With Webster


----------



## metalis4ever

1. The Mansion by Hallows Eve

2. Into the Coven by Blood Ceremony

3. Move the Mountain by Stratovarius

4. Snakepit by Meanstreak

5. Ice Queen by Within Temptation


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Obvious - Christina Aguilera
2. Must Get Out - Maroon 5
3. The Remedy - Jason Mraz
4. Supernatural - Sugababes
5. The Story Of Us - Taylor Swift


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Gyroscope by In Flames

2, Sign of the Crimson Storm by Riot

3. Secret Face by Death

4. Flashpoint by Fear Factory

5. Wasted years by Iron Maiden


----------



## dznyfanatic

1. October Live U2
2. Volcano - Jimmy Buffet
3. Take a Chance on Me - Mama Mia Soundtrack
4. All the Same - Smithereens
5. Loving you is easy - Sarah Mclachlan


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Moves Like Jagger - Maroon 5 Ft. Christina Aguilera
2. Everybody (Backstreet's Back) - Backstreet Boys
3. E.T. - Katy Perry Ft. Kanye West
4. True To Your Heart - 98 Degrees ft. Stevie Wonder
5. Smooth Criminal - Michael Jackson


----------



## metalis4ever

Happy Monday!!!


1. Disturbing the Beast by Witchery
2. 12 Donkeys by Guitar Heroes
3. A Legend Reborn by Hammerfall
4. Sanctuary by Abattoir
5. Seek & Destroy by Primal Fear

Wow my iPod decided to go into cover song mode for the last 2 tracks....Not that anyone on here would notice  but "Sanctuary" is an Iron Maiden song and Seek & Destroy" is Metallica but Abattoir and Primal Fear do the tunes proud


----------



## mickstwin

I think that I got a good mix! 

Need You Now - Lady Antebellum
Domino - Genesis
Have You Ever Been In Love? - Peter Cetera
Carmina Burana:O Fortuna - Orff
I Wish It Would Rain - Phil Collins

That was fun!


----------



## T Morrows Child

Well, let's see what my day is gonna look like . . . 

Burning Down the House - Talking Heads
The Side of a Hill - Paul Simon
Whatever U Like - Nicole Scherzinger
Neighbours - The Rolling Stones
Good Morning - Lenny Kravitz

Not too bad.


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Between the hammer & The Anvil by Judas Priest
2. Pariah by Lamb of God
3. The New Order by Testament
4. Dead by Dawn by Deicide
5. Unplugged by Snot

LOL my iPod was on a roll with similarly themed band names then took a sharp turn with the 5th track


----------



## sunny_stace

1. PDA - Backstreet Boys
2. Rolling In The Deep - Adele
3. In Love With A Girl - Gavin DeGraw
4. Stay The Same - Joey McIntyre
5. Save The Last Dance For Me - Michael Buble


----------



## wendydarling826

1. Death of the Beast from Beauty and the Beast Soundtrack
2. Listen to the Land from the Land in Epcot
3. We are the Champions ~ Queen
4. I'll be Home for Christmas ~ Elvis (I never bothered taking off the Christmas msic after Christmas)
5. Meet Me Halfway ~ Blackeyed Peas


----------



## siskaren

Fall - Clay Walker

As She's Walking Away - Zac Brown Band (feat. Alan Jackson)

My Favorite Things (Reprise) - The Sound of Music

That Ain't No Way To Go - Brooks & Dunn

Climb Ev'ry Mountain - The Sound of Music


----------



## metalis4ever

Happy Thursday everyone!!! The weekend draws near!!! 


1. Sworn to the Black by Morbid Angel 

2. FantasMic by Nightwish  - Tribute to Disney animated films  

3. Nemo by Nightwish

4. One Shot At Glory by Judas Priest 

5. Sundown by Fireball Ministry

WOW!! 2 Nightwish tunes in a row my iPod really wanted me to get my fill of Operatic Symphonic Power Metal this morning, plus one was the Disney tribute....today is going to be a great day!!


----------



## metalis4ever

HAPPY FRIDAY!!!!!!!!  

1. The Princess and the Dragon by Rawkfist

2. Unchained by Hammerfall

3. Stand Up and Shout by Jorn (DIO Cover..RIP Ronnie James Dio  )

4. Dethrone Tyranny by Gamma Ray

5. Sacrifice by Edguy 

Apparently my iPod wanted it to be Power Metal Friday!!


----------



## youcansmellit

All Girl Summer Fun Band - Girl #3
Mr. Lif - Elektro
The Ronettes - Frosty the Snowman
Trashmen - Baja
Coalesce - A Safe Place

I had to skip one because of a word not OK for the dis


----------



## youcansmellit

metalis4ever said:


> Big Barbeque by Sam Black Church



Wow! as soon as I saw Sam Black Church I knew you had to be from the Boston area  I feel like they played every weekend in the 90's


----------



## metalis4ever

youcansmellit said:


> I had to skip one because of a word not OK for the dis



I find myself doing the very same thing all the time. 



youcansmellit said:


> Wow! as soon as I saw Sam Black Church I knew you had to be from the Boston area  I feel like they played every weekend in the 90's



 tell me about it, I saw those guys live at least a dozen times along with bands like Tree, 6L6, GBB, Piecemeal and all the other Wonderdrug Records bands around in the 90's. So many good venues back in the day between The Living Room in Providence and The Karma Club in Boston, both of which I believe are long gone....


1. Pure Evil by Iced Earth
2. Kingdom Come by Manowar
3. Apocalyptic City by Testament
4. Joy Ride by Snot
5. Attack of the Orcs by Battlelore


----------



## grahamfam3

1.  Maybe Baby by Justin Townes Earle
2.  Too Busy Being Fabulous by The Eagles
3.  Smash It Up by The Offspring
4.  Whiskey In The Jar by Off Kilter
5.  Right Now by The Pussycat Girls


----------



## jmcq

1.Bald Head...Dr. John
2.Closer... Kings of Leon
3.Tropical Storm ...Stanley Jordan
4.Lightning Rod... The Off Spring
5.Some Day are better than others...U2


----------



## youcansmellit

metalis4ever said:


> So many good venues back in the day



I worked with one of the guys from Piecemeal. Tree, I forgot all about them. Did you ever get to the Channel? I would see Eye for an eye with slap shot and other bands like that. They would have the Sunday shows. it was about $5 and you could see about 6 bands. That was early 90s. What a great time. Not a care in the world.


----------



## ssuriano

1. Gravedigger (acoustic)- Dave Mathews
2. Heaven at Night- Kid Cudi
3. Bandelero- Slightly Stoopid
4. Rock n' Roll High School- the Ramones
5. The Great Gig in the Sky- Pink Floyd


----------



## metalis4ever

youcansmellit said:


> I worked with one of the guys from Piecemeal. Tree, I forgot all about them. Did you ever get to the Channel? I would see Eye for an eye with slap shot and other bands like that. They would have the Sunday shows. it was about $5 and you could see about 6 bands. That was early 90s. What a great time. Not a care in the world.



WOW The Channel!!! Of course I remember that place, it was awesome!! I miss 90's Boston Hardcore, it was such an amazing scene!!! This "Post-Hardcore" movement just isn't the same, maybe I'm just old but when I go to local shows at Whiplash(Stoughton) or New Wave (New Bedford) they just don't have the same feel as they used to....Speaking of Tree they are playing a show in September at The Middle East in Cambridge!!! I may try and get tickets, I think it may have sold out already, the tix are only 12.00...Tree, Honkeyball, Roadsaw and another band that doesn't have a DIS friendly name....


1. Electric Worry by Clutch
2. Snow White by Unshine 
3. Our Glory Days by Death Before Dishonor (Speaking of Boston Hardcore)
4. Tiger of Sabrod by Powerwolf
5. Drones by Fear Factory


----------



## metalis4ever

Happy Wednesday!! The week is almost half over 

1. Witches Sabbath by Emperor
2. November Rain by Guns N' Roses  
3. Savannah by sHeavy
4. My Shadow Self by Mortal Love
5. Troublesome Time by Texas Hippie Coalition


----------



## metalis4ever

It's that time again...It's Power Metal Friday!!  Happy Friday!!! 

1. The Metal Age by Hammerfall
2. Dethrone Tyranny by Gamma Ray
3. The Clarion Call by Falconer 
4. Heading Northe by Stormwarrior
5. Full Moon by Sonata Arctica


----------



## jog58

all by yourself 

I think this is indeed truly random:

1. Baby Ranks- Mayor que Yo
2. Sonata Artica- Replica
3. Lady Gaga- Bad Romance
4. Jessica Simpson- I wanna love you forever
5. 98 Degrees- True to your heart


----------



## siskaren

Who's Afraid of the Big Bad Wolf - Disney's 75 Years of Music and Memories

Rock My World (Little Country Girl) - Brooks & Dunn

I'm Still a Guy - Brad Paisley

Right on the Money - Alan Jackson

Overture / Preludium (Dixit Dominus) - The Sound of Music


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Hurt - Christina Aguilera
2. Wrapped Around - Brad Paisley
3. Single - New Kids On The Block ft. Ne-yo
4. I Don't Wanna Be - Gavin Degraw
5. Beauty and The Bees -It's Tough To Be A Bug (Four Parks One World)


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Battle of the Orcs by Battlelore 
2. The Hero by Amon Amarth
3. Guardian by Skyward
4. Ice Queen by Within Temptation & Metropole Orchestra 
5. Warrior by Riot


----------



## metalis4ever

Wednesday!!! 

1. Heaven's Not Overflowing by Corrosion of Conformity
2. We Come in Peace by Sam Black Church
3. 12 Donkeys by Guitar Heroes
4. Angus and the Swan by Leaves' Eye
5. Medieval Steel by Medieval Steel


----------



## sunny_stace

1. No Love - Eminem Ft. Lil Wayne
2. One Little Spark - Journey To Imagination
3. Online - Brad Paisley
4. Who Knows - Natasha Beddingfield
5. Time To Win - Down With Webster

A little bit of everything today!


----------



## Radiorox

1-Within Temptation: "It's The Fear"
2-Roxette: "Never Is A Long Time"
3-Pat Benatar: "Looking For A Stranger"
4-Scorpions: "Coast To Coast"
5-Roxette: "It Hurts"



Jackie


----------



## metalis4ever

Happy Friday Everyone 

1. Ice Queen (LIVE) by Within Temptation 
2. Burning Times by Iced Earth
3. Doctor, Doctor by UFO
4. Battle Hymn by Manowar
5. The Zoo by Scorpions


Radiorox - looks like our iPods were somewhat in sync today


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Inside Out - Britney Spears
2. Beat Dat Beat - DJ Pauly D
3. Bed Of Roses - Bon Jovi
4. All The Small Things - Blink 182
5. One Week - Barenaked Ladies

Weird....


----------



## metalis4ever

"It's not THAT the wind is blowing, it's WHAT the wind is blowing" - Ron White....Stay safe everyone who is in the path of Irene!!!


1. Bungee Jump by John Pinette ...my iPod is starting off my Sunday right with a comedy track 

2. Seek and Destroy by Primal Fear...rad cover song 
3. Save Your by Deicide
4. I Walk Alone by Tarja 
5. Epidemic by SLAYER


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Click Click Click - New Kids On The Block
2. Grim Grinning Ghosts - Haunted Mansion
3. Gimme More - Britney Spears
4. Girls In The USA - Nick Carter
5. Kids - Robbie Williams ft. Kylie Minogue


----------



## metalis4ever

Survived Irene wooooooooooo!!!! 

Happy Monday everyone 

1. Kingdom Come by Manowar
2. Departure From The Mortals by Marduk
3. X by Kilgore
4. Overthrow by Forbidden
5. Suite Sister Mary by Queensryche


----------



## Radiorox

1- "Heaven's A Lie" by Lacuna Coil
2- "With Every Beat Of My Heart" by Taylor Dayne
3- "Shut It Down" by Pitbull ft. Akon
4- "Stranger Stranger" by Bad Company
5- "As The Rush Comes" by Motorcyle.


Interesting mix. LOL!
Jackie


----------



## sunny_stace

metalis4ever said:


> Survived Irene wooooooooooo!!!!



I'm glad you guys stayed safe and sound

1. Hot As Ice - Britney Spears
2. Best For Last - Adele
3. Sailing - NSync
4. Secret - Maroon 5
5. The Way You Make Me Feel - Michael Jackson

Pure pop for Monday!


----------



## MomofKatie

Doing my first 10- haven't been reporting lately:

1- Love Is A Place, Metric
2- Cecilia, Simon & Garfunkel
3- Demon Woman, Flight of the Conchords
4- Rock & Roll Part 2, Gary Glitter
5- Candy, Cameo

6- Surfin' USA, Beach Boys
7- Is It Any Wonder, Keane
8- Road To Nowhere, Talking Heads
9- Mr Tambourine Man, Byrds
10- Stand & Deliver, Adam & The Ants


----------



## metalis4ever

1. The Majesty of the Nightsky by Emperor
2. In Quest For by Avantasia
3. Women in Uniform by Iron Maiden
4. Play it Loud by Diamond Head
5. Paint the Devil on the Wall by Rage


----------



## metalis4ever

Once again it's Power Metal Friday 

1. Power by Manowar 
2. The Healer by Primal Fear
3. Paschendale by Iron Maiden (Maiden taught me all the WWI History I know haha )
4. Sting of the Bumblebee by Manowar
5. We Will Kill by Ross the Boss


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Be Our Guest - Beauty And The Beast
2. Remind Me - Brad Paisley Ft. Carrie Underwood
3. Too Beautiful For Words - Christina Aguilera
4. Me And My Monkey - Robbie Williams
5. Fantasmic exit music - Fantasmic soundtrack

You'll probably notice I added a lot of Disney music to my itunes this week!


----------



## metalis4ever

sunny_stace said:


> You'll probably notice I added a lot of Disney music to my itunes this week!



Awesome!!...I'll be adding a bunch of Disney tracks when I am 30 days out from my DL trip!! But until then I'll stick to my usual 

1. Call of the Sea by Kamelot
2. In Black and White by Sonata Arctica
3. The One You Are by Angel Dust
4. Thundersteel by Riot
5. Northbound by Leaves' Eyes


----------



## sunny_stace

metalis4ever said:


> Awesome!!...I'll be adding a bunch of Disney tracks when I am 30 days our from my DL trip!! But until then I'll stick to my usual



Why 30 days?  Tell DL I say hello!  I was supposed to go in August for the D23 Expo but my boss wouldn't give me the time off then...so WDW in September for me!

1. A Whole New World - Aladdin
2. Never Gone - Backstreet Boys
3. Criminal - Britney Spears
4. Best For Last - Adele
5. We're All To Blame - Sum 41


----------



## siskaren

Here's an all Disney one since I'm currently listening to a Disney movie music playlist:

Poor Aurora / Sleeping Beauty - Sleeping Beauty

The Bells of Notre Dame (Reprise) - The Hunchback of Notre Dame

Ma Belle Evangeline - The Princess and the Frog

Finale: Sleeping Beauty - Sleeping Beauty

Something There - Beauty and the Beast


----------



## sunny_stace

1. One Jump Ahead - Aladdin
2. Feed The Birds - Mary Poppins
3. Someone Like You - Adele
4. Not Over You - Gavin DeGraw
5. Pink - Aerosmith


----------



## MomofKatie

1- Africa, Toto
2- Hey Baby, No Doubt
3- IKEA, Jonathan Coulton
4- Heartbreak Beat, Psychadelic Furs
5- She Called Up, Crowded House


----------



## metalis4ever

sunny_stace said:


> Why 30 days?  Tell DL I say hello!  I was supposed to go in August for the D23 Expo but my boss wouldn't give me the time off then...so WDW in September for me!



I like to wait until 30 days before my Disney trips to add Disney music to my iPod because for me that's when the real countdown begins  Too bad D23 fell through for you, but at least you get to go to WDW, have fun!!! This will be the first year since 2003 that I haven't gone to WDW, DL better be worth it haha

1. Tides of Time by Epica
2. Wasted Years by Iron Maiden 
3. Chaos by Nuclear Assault
4. Shake Like You by Corrosion of Conformity
5. In Memory of.. by Soulfly


----------



## Chernadan

So let's see what I get....

The Only Way (Is the Wrong Way) - Filter

Burn the Bridge - Mudvayne

Ghosts of Reach - Halo 2 Soundtrack, Vol. 1

Mr. Brightside - The Killers

Pimpin' All Over the World - Ludacris

hahaha... fun mix...


----------



## sunny_stace

metalis4ever said:


> I like to wait until 30 days before my Disney trips to add Disney music to my iPod because for me that's when the real countdown begins  Too bad D23 fell through for you, but at least you get to go to WDW, have fun!!! This will be the first year since 2003 that I haven't gone to WDW, DL better be worth it haha



My countdown has been going for over 200 days!   Now I'm down to 15 and a bit (I'm not counting all of today!) Have you been to DL before?  It is fun but definitely different than WDW!  I wish they would bring the Indiana Jones ride to Florida...and Blue Bayou in PoTC!  Are you staying on-site?

1. 2 In The Morning - New Kids On The Block
2. If I Die Young - The Band Perry
3. I Just Can't Wait To Be King - The Lion King
4. Dude Looks Like A Lady - Aerosmith
5. Hey Baby (Drop It To The Floor) - Pitbull


----------



## metalis4ever

sunny_stace said:


> My countdown has been going for over 200 days!   Now I'm down to 15 and a bit (I'm not counting all of today!) Have you been to DL before?  It is fun but definitely different than WDW!  I wish they would bring the Indiana Jones ride to Florida...and Blue Bayou in PoTC!  Are you staying on-site?



OK I lied I added some Disney tunes to my iPod starting today ...First ever trip to DL and staying on-site 7 nights at PPH - Concierge - Premium View...I've heard great things about Indiana Jones, can't wait!!!!...For the next 37 days I should have a good shuffle mix between Metal and Disney the 2 things I love most 


1. I Wan'na Be Like You by Louis Prima / Phil Harris (Jungle Book)
2. Heffalumps and Woozles by Disney Chorus
3. Accident of Birth by Bruce Dickinson 
4. Mickey Mouse March by Mickey Mouse Club
5. The Burning of Rome by Virgin Steele


----------



## sunny_stace

metalis4ever said:


> OK I lied I added some Disney tunes to my iPod starting today ...First ever trip to DL and staying on-site 7 nights at PPH - Concierge - Premium View...I've heard great things about Indiana Jones, can't wait!!!!...For the next 37 days I should have a good shuffle mix between Metal and Disney the 2 things I love most



Holy super jealous Batman!  I've been a couple of times but never stayed on-site.  Last time we stayed at a Super 8...big mistake!  I can't wait to hear about concierge premium view at PPH!  So lucky!  Are you gonna do a TR? Oh you guys are gonna have a blast! 

I'm gonna do 10 today since I will miss a few while I'm in Toronto for the film festival!  Have a lovely weekend folks!

1. Portobello Road - Bedknobs and Broomsticks
2. This Is Country Music - Brad Paisley
3. Mockingbird - Eminem
4. Be Our Guest - Beauty And The Beast
5. Rolling In The Deep - Adele
6. (Drop Dead) Beautiful - Britney Spears ft. Sabi
7. StarStruck - Lady GaGa
8. Jack Sparrow - The Lonely Island Ft. Michael Bolton
9. Mine Mine Mine - Pocahontas
10. Defying Gravity - Wicked Soundtrack


----------



## metalis4ever

sunny_stace said:


> Holy super jealous Batman!  I've been a couple of times but never stayed on-site.  Last time we stayed at a Super 8...big mistake!  I can't wait to hear about concierge premium view at PPH!  So lucky!  Are you gonna do a TR? Oh you guys are gonna have a blast!
> 
> I'm gonna do 10 today since I will miss a few while I'm in Toronto for the film festival!  Have a lovely weekend folks!



We had reservations offsite at Anaheim Portofino but the DW got a 35% off pincode via email so we decided to splurge and go for PPH Concierge - Premium View because it was only $400 more than what we were paying at Portofino   I'm not sure about the TR, I believe the DW was contemplating it.. but we are definitely going to do live tweets I think the link is in my signature 

Have fun in Toronto!!!!!

It's usually Power Metal Friday, but since the countdown has begun it will be Power Metal and Disney tunes Friday 

1. Are You Metal? by Helloween
2. Dare To Dream - Snow White, Princess and the Frog: Tiana and her Princess friends
3. Heart of Steel by Manowar 
4. Don't Stop Believin' by Northern Kings (best cover ever)
5. Mickey Mouse March by Mickey Mouse Club


----------



## metalis4ever

Happy Monday!!!!!   or is it more like 


1. Nemo by Nightwish
2. Heffalumps and Woozles by Disney Chorus - The Sherman Brothers Songbook
3. Princess of the Dawn by Accept
4. Belle - Richard White, Disney Princess: The Ultimate Song Collection
5. Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious by Julie Andres and Dick VanDyke


----------



## sunny_stace

1. More Than Anyone - Gavin DeGraw
2. Poor Unfortunate Soul - The Little Mermaid
3. Let's Get Together - Haley Mills (The Parent Trap)
4. Gravity - John Mayer
5. Heffalumps and Woozles - Winnie The Pooh


----------



## metalis4ever

sunny_stace....How was Toronto?

1. Excalibur by Grave Digger
2. The Bells of Notre Dame - The Hunchback Of Notre Dame Soundtrack
3. How D'Ye Do and Shake Hands - Alice In Wonderland Soundtrack
4. Death of the Meek by Death Angel
5. A Secret Place by Megadeth


----------



## sunny_stace

metalis4ever said:


> sunny_stace....How was Toronto?



I'm gonna go totally off-topic here so if you don't want to read it, just skip over it!   
Thank you for asking, Toronto was great!  I saw 5 films over friday and saturday from the film festival.  So far I've liked 3 out of the 5 so not bad!  And even out of the 2 I didn't care for, only 1 of them I really disliked.  And I got to hear a lot of directors and cast members speak about their films...I'll be back up there on Friday for my last 5 films!  So far I've seen (in my ranking order):

1. The Brooklyn Brothers Beat The Best - Ryan O'Nan, Michael Weston, Jason Ritter, Arielle Kebbel, Andrew McCarthy, etc.  About a musician who travels across the USA with his "band" to all these random places and learns about himself and love.  Comedy/drama.  Very sweet and funny and touching. (American)

2. Hick - Chloe Grace Moretz, Blake Lively, Eddie Redmayne, Alec Baldwin, etc.  About a young girl (13)from Nebraska who decides to run away to Las Vegas.  She meets a few drifters along the way and things don't go as planned.  It gets pretty dark but there's some comedy in there too.  The acting was super. (American)

3. 360 - Anthony Hopkins, Jude Law, Rachel Weisz, Ben Foster, etc.  This is about a bunch of different people from all over the world dealing with personal relationships and their bumps in the road.  It's quite serious but very touching in places and really makes you think about your own relationships and for me, how grateful I am that my life isn't super complicated!  Ben Foster blew me away in his role. Drama. (Austria, UK, America)  It would have ranked higher except that it was very very heavy.

4. Elles - Juliet Binoche, etc.  Juliet Binoche plays a magazine reporter who is interviewing young "working women" (Can I say that on the dis? ).  It was quite graphic of course, but it was also told in a non-linear fashion which I found kind of confusing.  There was also this sub plot with Juliet Binoche's family which took things off-course.  It wasn't bad, just not what I expected it to be.  I think if it had been done differently it would have been much more moving.  Drama (French)

5. Summer Games - I don't know any of the cast's names.  This was about a couple of families in Italy on summer holidays.  They're all staying at this campground and it's about the drama that comes up amongst the kids and parents.  I expected more light-hearted scenes and beautiful Italian coastal imagery and instead I got mental health problems, violence and animal cruelty.  If the director hadn't been sitting nearby I may have gotten up and left.  Some scenes were good but they weren't worth it IMHO.  Drama (Italian)

Friday I have Hysteria, The Day, Friends With Kids, Violet and Daisy and A Happy Event.  Should be good!  I expect to like them all!  I love movies so I'm not hard to please!  Now back to the topic at hand...

here's my ipod mix for today:
1. Next To Me - Gavin DeGraw
2. Main Street Electrical Parade - Classic Disney
3. Bibbidi Bobbidi Boo - Cinderella
4. That's The Way I Like It - Backstreet Boys
5. Who Knows - Natasha Beddingfield


----------



## metalis4ever

I added your top 3 to my list!! Sounds like you had a good time!! And more this weekend? How fun is that!! I have an exciting weekend coming up myself, seeing the band Tree live for the first time in over 10 years then going to the Patriots Home Opener on Sunday!!!!


1. Blind Me by Tree
2. Yo,Ho ( A Pirate's Life For Me) by Disney Chorus
3. Sabbath Bloody Sabbath by Black Sabbath
4. Down in New Orleans by Anika Noni Rose - The Princess and the Frog
5. Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious by The Sherman Brothers


----------



## sunny_stace

metalis4ever said:


> I added your top 3 to my list!! Sounds like you had a good time!! And more this weekend? How fun is that!! I have an exciting weekend coming up myself, seeing the band Tree live for the first time in over 10 years then going to the Patriots Home Opener on Sunday!!!!



So I have to ask, what else is on your movie list?  I am a huge movie fan!  And I am very very very jealous that you are going to the Patriots opener!  That is awesome!  Football is the only game I enjoy watching.  However, I am the only member of the family who likes the Patriots...the majority of my family live in Indiana so we are a Colts family.  Enjoy your concert too!  ( I'll have to look the band up, I've never heard of them).  I have to enjoy Friday because it is my last day off before my trip!  I am gonna be a busy busy girl for the next week!

1. Moves Like Jagger - Maroon 5 ft. Christina Aguilera
2. Chasing Pavements - Adele
3. Grim Grinning Ghosts - Haunted Mansion
4. Friend Like Me - Aladdin
5. Pineapple Princess - Annette Funicellobanana:  I love this song!)


----------



## metalis4ever

sunny_stace said:


> So I have to ask, what else is on your movie list?  I am a huge movie fan!  And I am very very very jealous that you are going to the Patriots opener!  That is awesome!  Football is the only game I enjoy watching.  However, I am the only member of the family who likes the Patriots...the majority of my family live in Indiana so we are a Colts family.  Enjoy your concert too!  ( I'll have to look the band up, I've never heard of them).  I have to enjoy Friday because it is my last day off before my trip!  I am gonna be a busy busy girl for the next week!



I'm not much of a movie buff, I mostly watch all the A-List stuff but those movies especially "360" sounds amazing..sorry  
Go Pats!!!! The Colts are going to struggle this year for sure with Collins behind Center....I'm honestly surprised they haven't gone after  David Garrard. 
Tree are a local band from Boston: 40% Punk, 30% Metal, 20% Hardcore and 10% Branches, Leaves and Twigs!! Boston Hardwood 4 Life  They haven't played live since 2000 so I am pumped!!!! My favorite album is "Our Day Will Come" if you want to check them out, they aren't too heavy they are a great mix of Punk, Hardcore and Metal mostly clean vocals. 

1. Mickey Mouse March by Mickey Mouse Club
2. Real by Tree
3. Southbound by Vision of Disorder
4. Fantasmic by Nightwish
5. Burning Seed by Tree


----------



## sunny_stace

metalis4ever said:


> I'm not much of a movie buff, I mostly watch all the A-List stuff but those movies especially "360" sounds amazing..sorry
> Go Pats!!!! The Colts are going to struggle this year for sure with Collins behind Center....I'm honestly surprised they haven't gone after  David Garrard.
> Tree are a local band from Boston: 40% Punk, 30% Metal, 20% Hardcore and 10% Branches, Leaves and Twigs!! Boston Hardwood 4 Life  They haven't played live since 2000 so I am pumped!!!! My favorite album is "Our Day Will Come" if you want to check them out, they aren't too heavy they are a great mix of Punk, Hardcore and Metal mostly clean vocals.



I think the Colts are in for a tough year too.  To be honest, I didn't watch much of the season last year, and I will likely get behind this year too...Fall is just too busy for me this year!  But I'll squeeze in the games when I have a chance.  I think the Pats will have a better season this year.  However, I may have to fully switch allegiances if Tom Brady doesn't cut that hair!

Have fun at your concert.  It doesn't sound like it would top my list on iTunes but I hope you enjoy it!  I tried to look them up on wikipedia but it just gave me some folk band from the 70's!  I didn't think that was the same group you were following!  And you should definitely check out 360.  I'm sure it will pick up a distributer.  It really had some amazing performances  I'll check out my final films tomorrow and let you know what's worth watching!

1. Circle Of Life - The Lion King
2. Jolly Holiday - Mary Poppins
3. Stay The Same - Joey McIntyre
4. The Jump Off - Lil' Kim
5. Wake Up Call - Maroon 5
2.


----------



## metalis4ever

sunny_stace said:


> However, I may have to fully switch allegiances if Tom Brady doesn't cut that hair!
> 
> Have fun at your concert.  It doesn't sound like it would top my list on iTunes but I hope you enjoy it!  I tried to look them up on wikipedia but it just gave me some folk band from the 70's!  I didn't think that was the same group you were following!  And you should definitely check out 360.  I'm sure it will pick up a distributer.  It really had some amazing performances  I'll check out my final films tomorrow and let you know what's worth watching!



LOL so true about Brady, his hair is epic.....Thanks!!! Yeah definitely not the 70's band and yeah probably would be very out of place on your iPod haha But if you want to check them out I;d check out the song "Real" or Death Wish" by Tree. Have fun at the film festival!!!!!

1. Angels Don't Kill by Children of Bodom
2. The Treason Wall by Dark Tranquility
3. Fansong by Dethklok
4. Sword Chant by Ensiferum
5. Sinklars Visa by TYR


----------



## siskaren

Time for me to play again (and I'm still using my Disney movie music playlist).

Friend Like Me - Aladdin

The Silly Song (Dwarfs' Yodel Song) - Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs

Colors of the Wind (End Title) - Pocahontas

One Jump Ahead (Reprise) - Aladdin

Heaven's Light / Hellfire - The Hunchback of Notre Dame


----------



## ssuriano

The Vandals- An Idea For a Movie

Billy Joel- Captain Jack

Bob Marley- Exodus

Easton Corbin- The Way Love Looks

Bob Dylan- All Along the Watchtower


----------



## sunny_stace

metalis4ever said:


> LOL so true about Brady, his hair is epic.....Thanks!!! Yeah definitely not the 70's band and yeah probably would be very out of place on your iPod haha But if you want to check them out I;d check out the song "Real" or Death Wish" by Tree. Have fun at the film festival!!!!!



Death Wish?  Sounds cheerful!  Just officially changing the iPod now for Disney!  Hope you had fun today at the game!  And I hope the concert was good!  Film fest was not as great this week...I saw 2 really great films, 2 so-so and one that I walked out of after about 40 minutes (really horrible because I was sitting 2 seats down from the director and directly behind some of the cast!  Super awkward!)  Here they are in order:
1. Hysteria (Hugh Dancy, Maggie Gyllenhaal)  period comedy about...well, a risque way that doctors claimed to cure women of hysteria in the 1880's.  Look it up, it's not really Dis-friendly.  Very tasteful though and hilarious!  English but made by an American director.
2. Friends With Kids (Adam Scott, Jennifer Westfeldt, Kristen Wiig)  Comedy about 2 friends (one male, one female) who are single and have no feelings for each other, decide to have a baby together.  
3. Violet And Daisy (Alexis Bledel, Saorise Ronan, James Gandolfini) Dramedy, action - two teenage hitwomen go after James Gandolfini but he surprises them.  Very artsy but kinda cool.  (directed by the screenwriter of Precious)  American
4. A Happy Event - French.  Was supposed to be a drama about Post- partum depression but wasn't very dramatic at all.  Very slow and missed the mark.
5. The Day (Shawn Ashmore, Dominic Monaghan) - Post-apocolyptic slasher.  It was like...28 Days mixed with Hostel and Saw.  At one point I actually gagged and thats when I got up and left.  Super disappointing...I thought it was going to be something else.  I couldn't handle it!  However, the guy sitting next to me was loving it so I guess it just depends on who you are!
And now I'm done for another year!

Here's my music list
1. You Lie - The Band Perry
2. Pink Elephants On Parade - Dumbo
2. Heigh Ho - Snow White And The Seven Dwarfs
3. Black Cat - Janet Jackson
4. Boo To You Mickey's Boo To You Bash - WDW Event Party Music
5. Live To Tell - Madonna


----------



## metalis4ever

sunny_stace said:


> Death Wish?  Sounds cheerful!  Just officially changing the iPod now for Disney!  Hope you had fun today at the game!  And I hope the concert was good!  Film fest was not as great this week...I saw 2 really great films, 2 so-so and one that I walked out of after about 40 minutes (really horrible because I was sitting 2 seats down from the director and directly behind some of the cast!  Super awkward!)  Here they are in order:
> And now I'm done for another year!



Yeah "Death Wish" is lyrically about not getting radio play, "In for the lifetime not for the dollar sign, Part of a bigger whole, that you can't control, feel us growing beneath your feet"   3 of the bands hadn't played together since 1999, so it was like time traveling without the machine 

The game was AMAZING!!!!!....I like the sound of  "The Day" movie but that could just be the Death Metal side of me speaking haha Sorry that this past weekend wasn't as joyful as the prior, that is awkward but hey no need to torture yourself for their egos  

I added a bunch more Disney tunes to my iPod now that I am under 30 days!!! 

1. Rise to Fall and Fall to Rise by Belphegor
2. Almost There - The Princess and The Frog
3. Arcana Hereticae by Behemoth
4. Mother Knows Best - Tangled
5. Happy Working Song - Enchanted


----------



## jog58

From my Disney/Backstreet Boys playlist 

1. Julie Andrews & Dick Vandyke- Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious
2. Joey McIntyre- Stay the Same
3. Ilene Woods- A Dream is a Wish your heart makes
4. Chris Calabrese- Song of the South: Zip-a-Dee-Doo-Dah (arr. for piano)
5. The Mouseketeers – Mickey Mouse Club


----------



## sunny_stace

metalis4ever said:


> Yeah "Death Wish" is lyrically about not getting radio play, "In for the lifetime not for the dollar sign, Part of a bigger whole, that you can't control, feel us growing beneath your feet"   3 of the bands hadn't played together since 1999, so it was like time traveling without the machine
> 
> The game was AMAZING!!!!!....I like the sound of  "The Day" movie but that could just be the Death Metal side of me speaking haha Sorry that this past weekend wasn't as joyful as the prior, that is awkward but hey no need to torture yourself for their egos
> 
> I added a bunch more Disney tunes to my iPod now that I am under 30 days!!!



 Woot Woot for being under 30 days!  I'm glad you enjoyed all of your events this weekend!  Did the Pats win?  You may very well enjoy The Day!  I don't mind horror movies or even slasher movies with gore and all...but torture....no way!



jog58 said:


> From my Disney/Backstreet Boys playlist



My Kind of playlist!

1. Cover Girl - New Kids On The Block
2. Siberia - Backstreet Boys
3. Pocahontas Battle - Fantasmic
4. Back Of My Hand - Down With Webster
5. Poor Unfortunate Souls - The Little Mermaid


----------



## jog58

sunny_stace said:


> My Kind of playlist!
> 
> 1. Cover Girl - New Kids On The Block
> 2. Siberia - Backstreet Boys
> 3. Pocahontas Battle - Fantasmic
> 4. Back Of My Hand - Down With Webster
> 5. Poor Unfortunate Souls - The Little Mermaid



That's what I'm talking about.


----------



## metalis4ever

jog58 said:


> From my Disney/Backstreet Boys playlist



I can't believe I'm married to you 



sunny_stace said:


> Woot Woot for being under 30 days!  I'm glad you enjoyed all of your events this weekend!  Did the Pats win?  You may very well enjoy The Day!  I don't mind horror movies or even slasher movies with gore and all...but torture....no way!



The Pats indeed won and overall it was a great day!!!  

BTW It's Viking Metal Tuesday  

1. Death and The Healing by Wintersun
2. Regin Simour by Tyr
3. Mina Faders Hall by Manegarm
4. Der Wassermann by Equilibrium
5. Twilight of the Thunder God by Amon Amarth


----------



## sunny_stace

jog58 said:


> That's what I'm talking about.





metalis4ever said:


> I can't believe I'm married to you



  Jog58, this is for you!

1. One In A Million - Backstreet Boys
2. Summertime - New Kids On The Block
3. Chariot - Gavin DeGraw
4. More Than That - Backstreet Boys
5. Not Myself - John Mayer

I did cheat a little though...it's all from one playlist


----------



## jimpossible87

Thats dangerous...really risikng embarrassment but here goes...

1.Summertime- my chemical romance
2.Bad things- Wednesday 13
3.The Promise- within temptation
4.run joey run- Glee (see)
5.Jericho- KD lang

my ipod makes horrible mixes on shuffle


----------



## thewall2k

1. Life in a Nutshell  - Barenaked Ladies
2. "C" is for Cookie - Cookie Monster
3. Nothing Suite Me Like a Suit - Neil Patrick Harris(HIMYM)
4. Come Sail Away - The Beelzebubs
5. Kingdom in the Sky - Da Vinci's Notebook

Strange mix I know but I love Accapell Music and I have an 18 month old son.


----------



## metalis4ever

thewall2k said:


> Strange mix I know but I love Accapell Music and I have an 18 month old son.



That's so funny my iPod threw in an A Capella Metal track into the mix this morning....

1. Ballad of a Hangman by Grave Digger
2. Memento by Eluvetie
3. Zip-A-Dee-Doo-Dah - Song of the South Soundtrack
4. Battery by Van Canto..A Capella Metal, cover of a Metallica song 
5. Ice Queen by Within Temptation


----------



## jog58

sunny_stace said:


> Jog58, this is for you!
> 
> 1. One In A Million - Backstreet Boys
> 2. Summertime - New Kids On The Block
> 3. Chariot - Gavin DeGraw
> 4. More Than That - Backstreet Boys
> 5. Not Myself - John Mayer
> 
> I did cheat a little though...it's all from one playlist



I LOVE it!!!!! Best playlist posted so far.


----------



## jimpossible87

metalis4ever said:


> That's so funny my iPod threw in an A Capella Metal track into the mix this morning....
> 
> 1. Ballad of a Hangman by Grave Digger
> 2. Memento by Eluvetie
> 3. Zip-A-Dee-Doo-Dah - Song of the South Soundtrack
> 4. Battery by Van Canto..A Capella Metal, cover of a Metallica song
> 5. Ice Queen by Within Temptation



YAY ICE QUEEN....just saw WT on sept 9th they are my faves


----------



## sunny_stace

jog58 said:


> I LOVE it!!!!! Best playlist posted so far.



  Why thank you!  Your's was awesome too!

1. Hakuna Matata - The Lion King
2. Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious - Mary Poppins (Yay!  My fave!)
3. I Want You Back - *NSync
4. Rumour Has It - Adele
5. Curtain Call - Maroon 5


----------



## metalis4ever

jimpossible87 said:


> YAY ICE QUEEN....just saw WT on sept 9th they are my faves



At The Palladium??? I heard it was an amazing show!!! I wanted to go so bad but I had a busy weekend, I'm sure that they will come around again. SO JEALOUS!!!! 

I *HEART* Female Fronted European Symphonic Metal Bands 

Speaking of, it's as if my iPod is clairvoyant well for tracks 1,2 & 5 anyway...

1. Never Enough by Epica
2. She Is My Sin by Nightwish
3. Bite The Bullet by Mayan
4. Urkraft by Thyrfing
5. Fantasmic by Nightwish


----------



## jog58

Teen pop Thursday!!

1. Mandy Moore- When Will My Life Begin
2. 98 Degrees- Because of You
3. Jessica Simpson- I wanna Love you Forever
4. O-Town- All or Nothing
5. Spice Girls- Say You'll Be There


----------



## sunny_stace

jog58 said:


> Teen pop Thursday!!
> 
> 1. Mandy Moore- When Will My Life Begin
> 2. 98 Degrees- Because of You
> 3. Jessica Simpson- I wanna Love you Forever
> 4. O-Town- All or Nothing
> 5. Spice Girls- Say You'll Be There



God bless you for making me 16 again a couple of days before I turn 30! 

I'm doing 10 today because I will miss 10 days!

1. Jolly Holiday - Mary Poppins
2. Beauty And The Beast - Beauty And The Beast
3. More Than Anyone - Gavin DeGraw
4. Kiss The Girl - The Little Mermaid
5. Make Her Say - O-Town
6. Gravity - John Mayer
7. Curbside Prophet - Jason Mraz
8. Just Around The Riverbend - Pocahontas
9. Please Don't Go Girl - New Kids On The Block
10. I Wanna Go - Britney Spears


----------



## jog58

sunny_stace said:


> God bless you for making me 16 again a couple of days before I turn 30!
> 
> I'm doing 10 today because I will miss 10 days!
> 
> 1. Jolly Holiday - Mary Poppins
> 2. Beauty And The Beast - Beauty And The Beast
> 3. More Than Anyone - Gavin DeGraw
> 4. Kiss The Girl - The Little Mermaid
> 5. Make Her Say - O-Town
> 6. Gravity - John Mayer
> 7. Curbside Prophet - Jason Mraz
> 8. Just Around The Riverbend - Pocahontas
> 9. Please Don't Go Girl - New Kids On The Block
> 10. I Wanna Go - Britney Spears



Happy Early Birthday!!


----------



## sunny_stace

jog58 said:


> Happy Early Birthday!!



Thank you!

I'm dreading it.....it's a good thing I'll be at the happiest place on earth otherwise I would hiding under the bed in the dark on Saturday!


----------



## jimpossible87

metalis4ever said:


> At The Palladium??? I heard it was an amazing show!!! I wanted to go so bad but I had a busy weekend, I'm sure that they will come around again. SO JEALOUS!!!!
> 
> I *HEART* Female Fronted European Symphonic Metal Bands
> 
> Speaking of, it's as if my iPod is clairvoyant well for tracks 1,2 & 5 anyway...
> 
> 1. Never Enough by Epica
> 2. She Is My Sin by Nightwish
> 3. Bite The Bullet by Mayan
> 4. Urkraft by Thyrfing
> 5. Fantasmic by Nightwish




Yes at the Palladium on Friday and some other dump in NY on Saturday which was a hell journey...but worth it they were awesome. Last time they came was 3 years ago so I wasnt missing them for anything. They are supposed to tour later in the year and said they would be back. i have some good pics on my fb of the shows. pvt mssg me and ill link u to my fb if ur interested in seeing them my work pc is too old to use photobucket it always screws up when I try in here or Id post one

Same here I have a big fancy for the female snigers and the symphonic metal stuff. I love WT, Nightwish and Sirenia mostly


----------



## paperdoll1986

Can we still add?

1. Think About It- Fleetwood Mac (it's actually a stevie nicks song, but this is the demo that got released on the reissues)
2. She's leaving home- The Beatles
3. Please Don't Go Girl- NKOTB 
4. I've Got the World on the String- Michael Buble
5. I am Waiting- Lindsey Buckingham


----------



## metalis4ever

Folk Metal Friday 

1. Vodka by Korpiklaani 
2. The Wild Rover by TYR
3. Rasputin by Turisas.....Ra-Ra-Rasputin!!! 
4. Thousandfold by Eluveitie 
5. Trollhammeren by Finntroll


----------



## metalis4ever

Happy Monday 



1. The Gods Made Heavy Metal by Manowar 
2. Inis Mona by Eluveitie
3. My Destiny by Leaves' Eyes  
4. Melancholy (Holy Martyr) by Iced Earth 
5. Green Lake's Ground by Atargatis


----------



## metalis4ever

Where did everybody go?   to quote The Temptations "And the beat goes on" ...for me anyway....that's right I may be Metal but I know my Mowtown 

1. See You Fading Afar by Edenbridge
2. See Who I am by Within Temptation
3. Solsagan by Finntroll
4. Dead Eyes See No Future by Arch Enemy
5. Varyags of Miklagaard by Amon Amarth


----------



## metalis4ever

HAPPY FRIDAY!!!!! 


1. Highest Star by Amorphis
2. Slayer of Light by Ensiferum
3. Breathe to Dominate by Kataklysm
4. Fearless by Hypocrisy
5. City of The Dead by Arch Enemy


----------



## ksimmons621

1. Stairway to Heaven - Led Zeppelin
2. Drop It Like It's Hot - Snoop Dogg
3. Enter Sandman - Metallica
4. The Power Of Love - Huey Lewis & The News
5. Panama - Van Halen


----------



## siskaren

A Star is Born - Hercules

Whistle While You Work - Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs

The Bells of Notre Dame - The Hunchback of Notre Dame

A Spoonful of Sugar - Mary Poppins

Prince Ali (Reprise) - Aladdin


----------



## metalis4ever

Happy Monday!!!!  


1. Until the End by Hypocrisy
2. Wheels of Steel by Saxon
3. Sleeping Stars by Wintersun
4. Silent Screams by Halford
5. We Will Rise by Arch Enemy


----------



## metalis4ever

Happy Friday!!!!


1. Prayers for the Dying by Kilgore 
2. Dead Girl by Acid Bath
3. Fear of the Dark by Iron Maiden
4. Lionheart by Astral Doors
5. Fool for You Lovin by Whitesnake


----------



## DisNoob

1) Can't Buy Me Love - The Beatles

2) Cry For The Bad Man (Live) - Lynyrd Skynyrd

3) Now Mary - The White Stripes

4) 1-900-2-COMPTON - NWA

5) Me - Staind

(My iPod contains a wide variety  )


----------



## momto2inKC

I have had the same songs on mine forever it seems lol Lets see what it pulls up-
1. Black Eyed Peas- Imma Be
2. Rage Against the Machine- Killing in the Name Of
3. White Zombie- Cosmic Monsters Inc
4. Lady Gaga- Poker Face
5. Gwen Stefani- What You Waiting For?


----------



## sunny_stace

Hey folks!  How is everyone?

1. Single - New Kids On The Block
2. Someone Like You - Adele
3. Let's Go Fly A Kite - Mary Poppins
4. A Whole New World - Aladdin
5. Shake Senora - Pitbull


----------



## metalis4ever

sunny_stace said:


> Hey folks!  How is everyone?



Great how are you??...I'm only 5 Days away!!! 


1. Lust for Freedom by Grim Reaper
2. Thor (The Powerhead) by Manowar 
3. Building The Ark by Orphaned Land
4. Consumed by Control Denied
5. End of All Hope by Nightwish


----------



## MomofKatie

Hey, everyone!  Let's see what we come up with today:

1) Anytime You Need A Friend, The Beu Sisters- Disneymania Vol 2
2) Overkill, Men at Work
3) Dr Finkelstein/In the Forest, Amina- Nightmare Revisited
4) Hey Jude, Beatles- Beatles 1
5) No Particular Place To Go, Chuck Berry


----------



## Tollerwalker

1)  Against All Odds - Phil Collins
2)  Better Man - Pearl Jam
3)  Country Road - James Taylor
4)  Could I be Your Girl - Jann Arden
5)  Over the Wall - Kiss of the Spider Woman


----------



## sunny_stace

metalis4ever said:


> Great how are you??...I'm only 5 Days away!!!



I'm full!  (Canadian Thanksgiving today)  Otherwise I'm shocked back into reality...next time I go to WDW I'm not coming home!

You must be brimming with excitement!!  I am so jealous!

1. Gaston - Beauty And The Beast
2. She Holds A Key - Gavin DeGraw
3. Vultures - John Mayer
4. Miss America - Nick Carter
5. Criminal - Britney Spears


----------



## metalis4ever

sunny_stace said:


> I'm full!  (Canadian Thanksgiving today)  Otherwise I'm shocked back into reality...next time I go to WDW I'm not coming home!
> 
> You must be brimming with excitement!!  I am so jealous!



Happy Thanksgiving!!!   ..LOL I have been saying that regarding WDW for the past 12 years   How was your trip? 

Yeah I can hardly contain myself, I am sitting here going through the motions at work...it doesn't help that I have my cubical all decked out with Disney stuff so every time I look away from my PC I see my Donald Pez dispenser starring at me reminding me that Disney is only 5 days away.....

I'll hit shuffle on my Disney / Metal playlist 

1.  40:1 by Sabaton
2.  Zip-A-Dee-Doo-Dah - Song of the South
3.  Leviathan by Alestorm
4.  Rain Drops - Bambi
5. The Horned King - The Black Cauldron ...most Metal Disney movie ever


----------



## dgthree

Wow - I haven't posted in this thread in a while!  
Here's today's shuffle results.  

1. Monsters - Hurricane Bells
2. Bx Style - Eileen Ivers & Immigrant Soul
3. Another Irish Drinking Sound - Da Vinci's Notebook
4. Bella Notte - Los Lobos
5. Today 4 U - Rent OBC


----------



## metalis4ever

3 days then I wont be able to "hit shuffle" for 8 days while I am in Disneyland, fair trade I suppose 


1. The Truth Beneath The Rose by Within Temptation
2. Jezebel by Acid Bath
3. Conqueror's Return by Witchery
4. Zero Signal by Fear Factory
5. In The Darkness by U.D.O.


----------



## chirurgeon

I WISH I could FIND my iPod.

Kim


----------



## metalis4ever

chirurgeon said:


> I WISH I could FIND my iPod.
> 
> Kim



You could always hit shuffle on lastfm or something, no one would know the difference 

1. Pirate Song by Running Wild 
2. Condition Critical by Quiet Riot
3. Mirror Mirror by Blind Guardian 
4. My Life For Yours by Killswitch Engage
5. Solidarity by Ward Churchill (Spoken Word)


----------



## sunny_stace

metalis4ever said:


> Happy Thanksgiving!!!   ..LOL I have been saying that regarding WDW for the past 12 years   How was your trip?
> 
> Yeah I can hardly contain myself, I am sitting here going through the motions at work...it doesn't help that I have my cubical all decked out with Disney stuff so every time I look away from my PC I see my Donald Pez dispenser starring at me reminding me that Disney is only 5 days away.....



The trip was awesome!  I will probably do a trip report at some point...however, I'm not very good about finishing them!   I still haven't fully gotten ahold of things here in reality yet....you're lucky you only have a couple of days to wait before you're in the Disney bubble!  Do you guys have big plans while you're there?

Today's playlist:
1. Moves Like Jagger - Maroon 5 ft. Christina Aguilera
2. Colours Of The Wind - Pocahontas
3. Gravity - John Mayer
4. Bigger Than My Body - John Mayer
5. Why Georgia - John Mayer

I guess my iPod was really feeling John Mayer today!


----------



## metalis4ever

sunny_stace said:


> The trip was awesome!  I will probably do a trip report at some point...however, I'm not very good about finishing them!   I still haven't fully gotten ahold of things here in reality yet....you're lucky you only have a couple of days to wait before you're in the Disney bubble!  Do you guys have big plans while you're there?
> 
> Today's playlist:
> 1. Moves Like Jagger - Maroon 5 ft. Christina Aguilera
> 2. Colours Of The Wind - Pocahontas
> 3. Gravity - John Mayer
> 4. Bigger Than My Body - John Mayer
> 5. Why Georgia - John Mayer
> 
> I guess my iPod was really feeling John Mayer today!



LOL my DW would love your playlist....and we are the same way with our trip reports 

Glad that you had a great time!! Yeah the post Disney readjustment is always difficult...2 days woooo!!! We're doing the Fantasmic Dessert Package, Welcome To Disneyland Tour, Happiest Haunts Tour/ MHP (Going dressed as Macho King Randy Savage with DW as Sensational Queen Sherri) and that's about it. Our first night (15th) we are driving an hour and half away from DL to Pala Casino and Resort so we can see the only all female tribute band to Iron Maiden...The Iron Maidens   Other than that just enjoying DL for the first time, 8 days should be MORE than enough, I hope 


1. Nothing Remains by Orden Ogan
2. Regimentation by Noam Chomsky (Spoken Word)
3. Bloodrocuted by Dethklok
4. Shoot Out The Lights by Diamond Head
5. Hallowed Be Thy Name by Iron Maiden


----------



## momto2inKC

Here's todays shuffle mix-
Jason Derulo- Ridin' Solo
Hollywood Undead- Comin' In Hot
Enrique Iglesias feat. Pitbull- I Like It
White Zombie- Soul Crusher
Weezer- Island in the Sun


----------



## dgthree

Here's what I came up with.  

1.  Dust Bowl Dance - Mumford & Sons
2.  Communication - Spandau Ballet
3.  Throttleneck - Brad Paisley
4.  Threeboot Philbrick's Lament - Gordon Bok
5.  Let's Get Together - Hayley Mills


----------



## metalis4ever

Happy Friday!!!  It's particularly happy for me since I leave for DL tomorrow!!!!

Since it's Friday and it's Epic I will hit shuffle on my Viking and Pirate Metal playlist!!!!

1. Keelhauled by Alestorm  
2. As Torches Rise by Turisas    
3. Alvermans Wraak by Heidevolk 
4. Laster og Tarv by Svartsot      
5. Drink Up by Swashbuckle


----------



## sunny_stace

metalis4ever said:


> LOL my DW would love your playlist....and we are the same way with our trip reports
> 
> Glad that you had a great time!! Yeah the post Disney readjustment is always difficult...2 days woooo!!! We're doing the Fantasmic Dessert Package, Welcome To Disneyland Tour, Happiest Haunts Tour/ MHP (Going dressed as Macho King Randy Savage with DW as Sensational Queen Sherri) and that's about it. Our first night (15th) we are driving an hour and half away from DL to Pala Casino and Resort so we can see the only all female tribute band to Iron Maiden...The Iron Maidens   Other than that just enjoying DL for the first time, 8 days should be MORE than enough, I hope



That sounds like so much fun!  The Happiest Haunts tour sounds like a blast!  I think you should be good with 8 days!  I only spent 3 days there but could have spent a few more.  We also went and did a bunch of stuff in LA and toured around Orange County a bit so there wasn't a ton of time.  I'll have to go back sometime!   And your DW has great taste in music!

Let's see what we get today...

1. We Belong Together - Gavin DeGraw
2. Rumors - Adele
3. Portobello Road - Bedknobs and Broomsticks
4. Remind Me - Brad Paisley Ft. Carrie Underwood
5. Tangled - Maroon 5


----------



## sunny_stace

1. I Wanna Go - Britney Spears
2. Sweetest Goodbye - Maroon 5
3. Soulmate - Natasha Beddingfield
4. Tearin' Up My Heart - NSync
5. Then - Brad Paisley


----------



## MomofKatie

1. Calle Luna, Calle Sol- Locos Por Juana
2. Gettin' Jiggy Wit It- Will Smith
3. Tequila Sunrise- Eagles
4. Let Him Dangle- Elvis Costello
5. Avalon- Roxy Music

Pretty fun mix tonight!!


----------



## dgthree

Here's mine for today

1.  Grim Grinning Ghosts - Los Lobos
2.  I'll Be Waiting - Adele
3.  La Traviata - Royal Philharmonic Orchestra (Twilight Soundtrack)
4.  You Okay Honey - Rent OBC
5.  Hold Me In Your Arms (And Let Me Fall) - Brad Paisley


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Supermassive Black Hole - Muse
2. Come Back To Bed - John Mayer
3. Chariot - Gavin DeGraw
4. Yo Ho (A Pirate's Life For Me) - Happiest Celebration on Earth soundtrack
5. PDA - Backstreet Boys


----------



## metalis4ever

sunny_stace said:


> That sounds like so much fun!  The Happiest Haunts tour sounds like a blast!  I think you should be good with 8 days!  I only spent 3 days there but could have spent a few more.  We also went and did a bunch of stuff in LA and toured around Orange County a bit so there wasn't a ton of time.  I'll have to go back sometime!   And your DW has great taste in music!



The 8 days was perfect, we didn't do anything else in LA as we had no interest. We were going to do the Le Brea Tar Pits and the Griffith Observatory because we are nerds but we decided not to deal with driving so we did Disney, Disney and more Disney for the 8 days. 

My DW has ok taste in music, I converted her to Metal 2 years into our relationship but not fully she still listens to pop and boy bands *shakes head* but at least she loves Iron Maiden otherwise I wouldn't have married her 

1. Caged by Within Temptation
2. Dance of Death by Iron Maiden 
3. Blood of the Kings by Manowar
4. Words Mean Nothing by Evergrey 
5. Rise of the Tyrant by Arch Enemy


----------



## sunny_stace

metalis4ever said:


> The 8 days was perfect, we didn't do anything else in LA as we had no interest. We were going to do the Le Brea Tar Pits and the Griffith Observatory because we are nerds but we decided not to deal with driving so we did Disney, Disney and more Disney for the 8 days.
> 
> My DW has ok taste in music, I converted her to Metal 2 years into our relationship but not fully she still listens to pop and boy bands *shakes head* but at least she loves Iron Maiden otherwise I wouldn't have married her



I don't blame you for not wanting to drive there.  I was very glad not to be the one driving one night when we got stuck on the freeway in major gridlock for over 2 hours back from LA to Anaheim!  It's the same reason I almost never drive to Toronto!  But I'm glad you had a great trip!  I did read your twitter a few times.  I'm curious to hear about your DW's AJ (BSB) encounter at the Haunted Mansion!

1. Realise - Colby Callait
2. By Your Side - Sade banana:)
3. More Than That - Backstreet Boys
4. Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious - Mary Poppinsbanana:)
5. Stan - Eminem Ft. Dido

Huh....that's a strange one...but 2 of my faves in there!


----------



## dgthree

As always, a shuffle through my iPod is a celebration of diverse musical tests.  Here's the list du jour.  =)

1.  Friends - Band of Skulls
2.  Bare Necessities - Los Lobos
3.  Jamie's Secret - David Wilcox
4.  Country Comes to Town - Toby Keith
5.  I've Got A Rock 'n Roll Heart - Eric Clapton


----------



## metalis4ever

sunny_stace said:


> I don't blame you for not wanting to drive there.  I was very glad not to be the one driving one night when we got stuck on the freeway in major gridlock for over 2 hours back from LA to Anaheim!  It's the same reason I almost never drive to Toronto!  But I'm glad you had a great trip!  I did read your twitter a few times.  I'm curious to hear about your DW's AJ (BSB) encounter at the Haunted Mansion!



LOL yeah she was pretty certain that it was AJ, I was trying to find him to get a picture of or with him because one of my roommates during the Walt Disney World College program in '99 was obsessed with him 

1. Invisible by Dio 
2. Phoenix by Neuraxis
3. God Machine by Acid Bath
4. Goddess of Death by Crystal Viper
5. Damage Case by Motorhead


----------



## jog58

sunny_stace said:


> I don't blame you for not wanting to drive there.  I was very glad not to be the one driving one night when we got stuck on the freeway in major gridlock for over 2 hours back from LA to Anaheim!  It's the same reason I almost never drive to Toronto!  But I'm glad you had a great trip!  I did read your twitter a few times.  I'm curious to hear about your DW's AJ (BSB) encounter at the Haunted Mansion!
> 
> 1. Realise - Colby Callait
> 2. By Your Side - Sade banana:)
> 3. More Than That - Backstreet Boys
> 4. Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious - Mary Poppinsbanana:)
> 5. Stan - Eminem Ft. Dido
> 
> Huh....that's a strange one...but 2 of my faves in there!



I am almost 100% sure it was AJ. It was about 7:45p and I was headed to get fastpasses for Haunted Mansion. When I walked into the little room they keep the fastpass machines in he was just kind of hanging out in there next to one of the machines. I looked at him, then looked at him some more while I got my fastpasses then looked at him again before I left. He was talking to someone so he didn't see me. I wasn't sure what to say to him so I just walked away like a dork. Good thing it wasn't Kevin because someone would have had to come pick me up off the floor after I passed out. 

It's usually boy band Thursday for me but I am in a bit of a weird mood. This is from my metal/pop playlist.

1. Iced Earth- Stormrider
2. Joey McIntyre- I love you came too late
3. Backstreet Boys- Crawling back to you
4. NKOTBBSB- Don't Turn out the Lights
5. Bruce Dickinson- Tears of the Dragon


----------



## sunny_stace

jog58 said:


> I am almost 100% sure it was AJ. It was about 7:45p and I was headed to get fastpasses for Haunted Mansion. When I walked into the little room they keep the fastpass machines in he was just kind of hanging out in there next to one of the machines. I looked at him, then looked at him some more while I got my fastpasses then looked at him again before I left. He was talking to someone so he didn't see me. I wasn't sure what to say to him so I just walked away like a dork. Good thing it wasn't Kevin because someone would have had to come pick me up off the floor after I passed out.



  That is so awesome!  AJ wasn't my favourite either but it would still be cool to meet him or see him somewhere!  Did you hear that Kevin is joining them for a fan cruise?  Maybe he'll be involved in the next reunion!

1. On The Floor - Jennifer Lopez Ft. Pitbull
2. Money Maker - Ludacris
3. Baby One More Time - Britney Spears
4. Yellow - Coldplay
5. Everyone - Backstreet Boys


----------



## momto2inKC

The Black Keys-Howlin' For You
LMFAO-Sexy and I Know It
Smashing Pumpkins-Eye
Fall Out Boy-Dance Dance
LMFAO-Party Rock Anthem


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Hold the Heathen Hammer High by TYR
2. Vodka by Korpiklaani
3. Wurzelbert by Equilibrium
4. Decade of Therion by Behemoth
5. Grailquest Gladiators by Grailknights


----------



## dgthree

1.  Special - Avenue Q soundtrack
2.  I Like It, I Love It - Tim McGraw
3.  Jenny - Harry Chapin
4.  Hard Case - Great Big Sea
5.  Aragon Mill - Gordon Bok, Ann Mayo Muir & Ed Trickett


----------



## metalis4ever

Happy Monday    ...I think that the week needs to be kicked off by hitting shuffle on my Black Metal playlist 


1. And He Shall Walk In Empty Places by Ihsahn
2. When I Was Flesh by 1349
3. Stigma Diabolicum by Belphegor
4. Lawless Darkness by Watain
5. Iconoclasm Sweeps Cappodica by Darkthrone


----------



## FrankieDplus3

New to iPhone, new to this thread:

Michael Jackson and Akon - "Hold my Hand"
Rihanna - "California King Bed"
Bruno Mars - "Count On Me"
Bruno Mars - "The Lazy Song"
Rihanna - "We Found Love" (feat. Calvin Harrid)


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Party Rock Anthem - LMFAO
2. Lose It All - Backstreet Boys
3. Tomorrow's Child - Spaceship Earth
4. Twisted - New Kids On The Block
5. Teenage Dream - The Warblers (Glee version)


----------



## metalis4ever

1. I Don't Believe In Love by Queensryche
2. Valhalla by Grave Digger
3. Land of Canaan by Therion
4. Metal Tango by Doro
5. Storm The Gates of Alesia by Ex Deo


----------



## dgthree

There's an Indigo Girls song called Land of Canaan.  I can't imagine a metal remake, but it could be interesting.  =)

Here's my list for today:
1.  Simple - k.d. lang
2.  Los Viejitos - Gordon Bok
3.  Rochester - Mat Kearney
4.  Ave Maria - Beyonce
5.  Light Up The Night - Black Eyed Peas


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Prima Donna - Christina Aguilera
2. Sweeter - Gavin DeGraw
3. If I Die Young - The Band Perry
4. The Way You Make Me Feel - Michael Jackson
5. Flowers - Brad Paisley


----------



## metalis4ever

dgthree said:


> There's an Indigo Girls song called Land of Canaan.  I can't imagine a metal remake, but it could be interesting.  =)



LOL no different song, but it wouldn't surprise me if it was a cover...Metal covers some artists that one would never expect for example Children of Bodom cover Britney Spears, Blind Guardian cover the Beach Boys and Northern Kings (Finnish Metal super group) cover many 80's/90's Pop and Rock artists such as Seal, Michael Jackson, Phil Collins and Journey....One would be surprised just how many non-Metal songs Metal bands cover it's quite interesting actually haha 

1. Path of Glory by Demons & Wizards
2. End of an Empire by Turisas
3. Setlon by Eluveitie
4. Creep by Northern Kings ...Speaking of Northern Kings and covers!!! 
5. Full Moon by Sonata Arctica


----------



## metalis4ever

Is it Friday yet? haha

1. Thunderhead by Overkill
2. Fantasmic by Nightwish ...tribute to Disney Animated Films 
3. 5 Minutes Alone by Pantera
4. The Wild Rover by TYR..amazing version of this classic tune
5. Death in Fire by Amon Amarth


----------



## sunny_stace

1. She Will Be Loved - Maroon 5
2. Little Wonders - Rob Thomas
3. Slow Dancing In A Burning Room
4. Siberia - Backstreet Boys
5. Then - Brad Paisley

Pretty mellow today....


----------



## metalis4ever

Happy Friday!!!!!  It's usually Viking Metal friday but this week I am going with POWER METAL FRIDAY!!!!   

1. Northwind by Falconer 
2. Master of Puppets by Van Canto ( a Capella Metal rules!!!)
3. Replica by Sonata Arctica  
4. Kiss From A Rose (Seal Cover) by Northern Kings
5. March of Mephisto by Kamelot


----------



## jog58

sunny_stace said:


> That is so awesome!  AJ wasn't my favourite either but it would still be cool to meet him or see him somewhere!  Did you hear that Kevin is joining them for a fan cruise?  Maybe he'll be involved in the next reunion!



I did hear that! I would be SO excited if he came back. I refuse to acknowledge any songs they do without Kevin not counting songs they do with NKOTB.



metalis4ever said:


> Happy Friday!!!!!  It's usually Viking Metal friday but this week I am going with POWER METAL FRIDAY!!!!
> 
> 1. Northwind by Falconer
> 2. Master of Puppets by Van Canto ( a Capella Metal rules!!!)
> 3. Replica by Sonata Arctica
> 4. Kiss From A Rose (Seal Cover) by Northern Kings
> 5. March of Mephisto by Kamelot



I agree I think power metal Friday is in order.

1. Mirror, Mirror- Blind Guardian
2. San Sebastian- Sonata Artica
3. Children of the Night- Dream Evil
4. The Kiss of Judas- Stratovarius
5. Primo Victoria- Sabaton


----------



## sunny_stace

jog58 said:


> I did hear that! I would be SO excited if he came back. I refuse to acknowledge any songs they do without Kevin not counting songs they do with NKOTB.



  I have to agree, personally, that the stuff without Kevin isn't really so great...but I am still an avid listener!  

Since I'm feeling a little under the weather and blue, I am going only from my "BoyBand" playlist tonight...

1. Show Me The Meaning Of Being Lonely - Backstreet Boys
2. Just Got Paid - *Nsync
3. Dizzy - 98 Degrees
4. Tearin' Up My Heart - *Nsync
5. Take Me Under - O-Town


----------



## metalis4ever

sunny_stace said:


> I have to agree, personally, that the stuff without Kevin isn't really so great...but I am still an avid listener!
> 
> Since I'm feeling a little under the weather and blue, I am going only from my "BoyBand" playlist tonight...
> 
> 1. Show Me The Meaning Of Being Lonely - Backstreet Boys
> 2. Just Got Paid - *Nsync
> 3. Dizzy - 98 Degrees
> 4. Tearin' Up My Heart - *Nsync
> 5. Take Me Under - O-Town



Embarrassing fact about me when I participated in the Disney World College Program Spring '99 I waited in line for 2 hours with my roommate to meet 98 Degrees...I owed him one for pretending to be straight and playing Wing Man for me one night at Pleasure Island and then agreeing to sneak them into Vista Way in my trunk after the 2 am visitor cutoff time...ahhh to be young again  


1. Close to a World Below by Immolation
2. Malevolent Invocation by Vital Reamins
3. Sci-Clone by G//Z/R
4. Bound to Fail by Accept
5. 50,000 Unstoppable Watts by Clutch


----------



## sunny_stace

metalis4ever said:


> Embarrassing fact about me when I participated in the Disney World College Program Spring '99 I waited in line for 2 hours with my roommate to meet 98 Degrees...I owed him one for pretending to be straight and playing Wing Man for me one night at Pleasure Island and then agreeing to sneak them into Vista Way in my trunk after the 2 am visitor cutoff time...ahhh to be young again



  You're a good friend!  I actually met 98 Degrees when I was in highschool!  They came to our city fair and my friend's uncle worked there so we got to meet them and were front and centre for the show.  However, it was all general admission so there was so much pushing and everything...long story short, my friend wound up jumping on my foot and I broke 2 toes!  That is my 98 Degrees story!

More from the boyband playlist today...I'm too tired to change it...
1. Makes Me Ill - *Nsync
2. Get Down - Backstreet Boys
3. Invisible Man - 98 Degrees
4. Yes I Will - Backstreet Boys
5. Crawling Back To You - Backstreet Boys


----------



## metalis4ever

sunny_stace said:


> You're a good friend!  I actually met 98 Degrees when I was in highschool!  They came to our city fair and my friend's uncle worked there so we got to meet them and were front and centre for the show.  However, it was all general admission so there was so much pushing and everything...long story short, my friend wound up jumping on my foot and I broke 2 toes!  That is my 98 Degrees story!
> 
> More from the boyband playlist today...I'm too tired to change it...



Ouch!! Thankfully I have never gotten hurt at a show, which is surprising considering I've seen over 400 Metal and Hardcore bands live  I think I still have my VHS of Mulan that they signed for me that day...I also met Brittney backstage at what was then MGM while waiting for the College Program bus back to Vista Way, her limo pulled up right next to where I was standing, I spoke to her for like 20-30 seconds haha

1. The Fire Burns Forever by Hammerfall
2. Painting on the Wall by Edguy
3. Lake of Tears by Gamma Ray
4. Before the Morning Sun by Korpiklaani
5. By My Side by Dream Evil


----------



## metalis4ever

It's Thrash Metal Thursday!!!! 


1. Long Live The Loud by Exciter
2. Hammerhead by Flotsam and Jetsam
3. And Then There Were None by Exodus
4. Waste by Demolition Hammer
5. Coma by Coroner


----------



## sunny_stace

1. On The Floor - Jennifer Lopez Ft. Pitbull
2. Right As Rain - Adele
3. I'll Take You Back - Brad Paisley
4. Rock Your Body - Justin Timberlake
5. Vogue - Madonna


----------



## jimmiej

1) The Alamo (2004) Soundtrack- "Bonham's Ride"
2) Patty Loveless- "Blue Side of Town"
3) The Doobie Brothers- "Listen to the Music"
4) The Chi-Lites- "Oh Girl"
5) Lee Michaels- "Do You Know What I Mean?"


----------



## metalis4ever

HAPPY NATIONAL METAL DAY!!!!

1. Death in Fire by Amon Amarth
2. Cosmic Sea by Death
3. The Cellar by King Diamond
4. Beyond Abilities by Warmen
5. Into Infinite Obscurity by Dissection


----------



## Mutti8257

1. True Love's First Kiss - from Shrek soundtrack
2. Hello Trouble - Buck Owens from Crazy Heart soundtrack
3. With a Smile and a Song - Snow White
4. The Story of Babar
5. Hallelujah - Leonard Cohen

Most of my music seems to be missing for some reason. Think I may have taken it off to make space for audio books. Time to reinstate it I think. Also seem to have a bit of a thing for soundtracks....


----------



## bellanotte10

1. I hate Everyone- Get Set Go
2. The Ice is Getting Thinner- Death Cab for Cutie
3. Heart Like Mine - Miranda Lambert
4. The Joker- Steve Miller Band
5. The Wink of her eye/ katy is waiting/ little brown jug  irish fiddle medley - Frank Ferrel

what is my taste in music? that is so random hahaha


----------



## metalis4ever

bellanotte10 said:


> 1. I hate Everyone- Get Set Go
> 2. The Ice is Getting Thinner- Death Cab for Cutie
> 3. Heart Like Mine - Miranda Lambert
> 4. The Joker- Steve Miller Band
> 5. The Wink of her eye/ katy is waiting/ little brown jug  irish fiddle medley - Frank Ferrel
> 
> what is my taste in music? that is so random hahaha



 quite the interesting taste indeed 


1. Death in Fire by Amon Amarth
2. Obsolete by Fear Factory
3. Scorn by In Flames
4. 2 Minutes to Midnight by Iron Maiden
5. Watching Over Me by Iced Earth


----------



## Phoenixblue

Today: 
1) Solas - Timmy Cliffords
2) Madonna - Music
3) Taylor Swift - The Best Day
4) Reba McIntire - Does He Love You
5) John Michael Montgomery - I Love the Way You Love Me

  Not sure what mood its in today.


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Give Me Everything Tonight - Pitbull
2. The Way You Make Me Feel - Michael Jackson
3. Barbie Girl - Aqua
4. Shadow - Britney Spears
5. Material Girl - Madonna


----------



## metalis4ever

Happy Wednesday!!! The week is almost over!!!!

1. Purple Haze (Hendrix cover) by Coroner
2. Touch Like Angel of Death by Children of Bodom
3. Terminal Spirit Disease by At The Gates
4.  Desert Rain by Iced Earth 
5. Too Young To Fall In Love by Motley Crue


----------



## metalis4ever

Thursday!!! Woooohooo!!!!   This week is flying by!!!!


1. Twilight Of The Thunder God by Amon Amarth 
2. Even The Gods Must Die by Nile
3. God's Snake by Samael
4. On March The Saints by Down
5. Suite Sister Mary by Queensryche

Hmmm strange my iPod must be in a Religious mood this morning, sometimes randomness can give the illusion of order I suppose


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Come On Get Higher - Matt Nathason
2. Online - Brad Paisley
3. I Wanna Go - Britney Spears
4. Jolly Holiday - Mary Poppins
5. Under My Tree - NSync  

I put Christmas songs on my iPod yesterday!


----------



## metalis4ever

WOW it has been a Loooooong week....this calls for Viking and Pirate Metal Friday 

1. The Wild Rover by TYR  
2. Heathen Throne by Ensiferum 
3. Guardians of Asgaard by Amon Amarth 
4. Keelhauled by Alestorm 
5. With Oden On Our Side by Amon Amarth 

Well mostly Viking Metal but I hit shuffle on my Viking and Pirate playlist, guess my iPod wasn't in much of a Pirate mood today....


----------



## MJ6987

The Captain by Biffy Clyro
Mr Brownstone by Guns n Roses
Walking on the moon by The Police
Delilah by Tom Jones
More life in a tramps vest by Stereophonics

That could have been a lot worse!


----------



## sunny_stace

Thank Goodness for Saturday!

1. Supermassive Black Hole - Muse
2. Yellow - Coldplay
3. Merry Christmas Happy Holidays - NSync
4. Chasing Pavements - Adele
5. Marry You - Bruno Mars

Have a lovely weekend folks!


----------



## DisFanJen

Ok, been a while since I did this.  Go to the master list and hit shuffle...

1. Wasted Years - Iron Maiden
2. Mess Around - Ray Charles
3. American Idiot - Green Day
4. French Kissin' in the USA - Blondie
5. Wicked World - Black Sabbath

Hey, no Disney for once.


----------



## metalis4ever

DisFanJen said:


> Ok, been a while since I did this.  Go to the master list and hit shuffle...
> 
> 1. Wasted Years - Iron Maiden
> 2. Mess Around - Ray Charles
> 3. American Idiot - Green Day
> 4. French Kissin' in the USA - Blondie
> 5. Wicked World - Black Sabbath
> 
> Hey, no Disney for once.



MAIDEN RULES!!!! Up The Irons!!! 


1. Stand Alone by Iced Earth
2. Any Means Necessary by Hammerfall
3. Mirror Mirror by Blind Guardian
4. Painkiller by Judas Priest...saw them live for a 6th time last night, so awesome!!!!! 
5. Blood On My Hands by Demons & Wizards


----------



## dgthree

1.  Pretending - Eric Clapton
2.  Fortune - Great Big Sea
3.  Blasphemous Rumours - Depeche Mode
4.  Alone - Matthew Morrison/Glee Cast
5.  Stuck Like Glue - Sugarland


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Rumour Has It/Someone Like You mash up - Glee version
2. Cheated on Me - Gavin DeGraw
3. Bed Of Roses - Bon Jovi
4. It Will Rain - Bruno Mars
5. Canned Heat - Jamiroquai


----------



## bellanotte10

i'm so entertained by how random my music is... here's another sample

1. low (feat. t-pain) - Flo Rida
2. six days at the bottom of the Ocean- Explosions in the Sky
3. Into the Ocean- Blue October
4. Speak for Me- Cat Power
5. 7 Things - Miley Cyrus (oh god have I no shame?...)


----------



## jmenjes

1.  Summer Strut - Spyro Gyra
2.  Car Wash - Rose Royce
3.  Kamek's Theme - Super Mario World 2:  Yoshi's Island soundtrack
4.  Beginnings - Chicago
5.  Pinky and The Brain theme - Animaniacs


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Where Dead Angels Lie by Dissection
2. Communion and the Oracle by Symphony-X
3. Don't Talk To Strangers by Dio 
4. Left Here by Fates Warning
5. The Toy Master by Avantasia feat Alice Cooper


----------



## dgthree

1.  Something is Squeezing My Skull - Morrissey
2.  The Bare Necessities - Classic Disney Vol. II
3.  Proud of the House We Built - Brooks & Dunn
4.  Englishman in New York - Sting
5.  Sunday Morning Coming Down - Johnny Cash


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Sweeter - Gavin DeGraw
2. Gravity - John Mayer
3. Family Affair - Mary J. Blige
4. Mannequin - Britney Spears
5. Obvious - Christina Aguilera


----------



## Frontier Girl

Fun!

1. While I Shovel the Snow - The Walkmen
2. Here Comes the Flood - Peter Gabriel
3. Only Pieces - Here We Go Magic
4. Helplessness Blues - Fleet Foxes
5. Black Burning Heart - Keane


----------



## metalis4ever

Happy Wednesday!!! Can't wait to eat like the proud fat kid that I am tomorrow 

1. Women In Leather by Mortal Sin 
2. Touch of Green and Gold by Battlelore
3. Tides of Time by Epica
4. Method of Groove by Life of Agony
5. Herzblut by Doro

Wow my iPod is in a strange mood today, all over the Metal spectrum


----------



## jmenjes

Survey says...

1.  Funniest Police Chase Ever - Opie and Anthony
2.  Deep Darkness theme - EarthBound soundtrack
3.  Linus and Lucy - David Benoit
4.  Heartbeat-It's a Love Beat - The DeFranco Family
5.  Password Plus theme


----------



## sunny_stace

metalis4ever said:


> Happy Wednesday!!! Can't wait to eat like the proud fat kid that I am tomorrow



It's the great thing about being Canadian and having mostly American family -we get 2 Thanksgivings!  I hope you enjoy your turkey!  For us it's hurry up with dinner so we can get out quick for Black Friday line-ups!

1. Dude Looks Like A Lady - Aerosmith
2. Mr. Policeman - Brad Paisley
3. Radiation - Gavin DeGraw
4. Summertime - New Kids On The Block
5. Stronger - Kanye West

Hmm....little bit of everything today!  Hope you all have a lovely Thanksgiving weekend!


----------



## jmenjes

Today brings...

1.  The Confessional - George Carlin
2.  Last Train Home - Pat Metheny
3.  The Lumberjack Song - Monty Python
4.  Livin' Large - Euge Groove
5.  I Can't Help Myself - Chris Standring

Comedy and contemporary jazz day today.


----------



## siskaren

I Can Love You Like That - John Michael Montgomery

Faces in the Mirror - Donny Osmond

Gone Country - Alan Jackson

Someday - Alan Jackson

Sister Suffragette - Mary Poppins


----------



## metalis4ever

Hope everyone had a good Turkey Day yesterday!!! I had to come into the Office today   Oh well someone has to be here 


1. White Witch by Angel Witch
2. Blood Red by Slayer
3. Grave of Opportunity by Unearth
4. The 7th Day by Dream Evil
5. Dead Eyes See No Future by Arch Enemy  all Hail the Metal Goddess


----------



## jmenjes

Reveal the Wonderwall!

1.  Shaker Song - Spyro Gyra
2.  Baby Barf and the Turkey Hunt - Bill Engvall (Here's Your Sign)
3.  The Chipmunk Song
4.  Hockey Night In Canada theme
5.  Password theme (60s version)

All over the place today.


----------



## metalis4ever

Back in the office after taking my last 3 vacation days of the year  ...At least I have 4 weeks plus 4 days next year to plan at least 1 WDW trip one of which will be a Food and Wine trip 

1. Closure by Texas Hippie Coalition
2. Sankaritarnia by Moonsorrow
3. Destructive Infinity by Bolt Thrower
4. Magical World by Blackmore's Night
5. Invictus by Ex-Deo


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Where You Are - Gavin DeGraw
2. Criminal - Britney Spears
3. Santa Looked A Lot Like Daddy - Brad Paisley
4. Loving You Tonight - Andrew Allen
5. Christmas Time - Christina Aguilera


----------



## SpaceMtnFan

Sorry i messed up  here is the correct on below this post


----------



## SpaceMtnFan

*Here is My List*

*1. Merry Christmas Mr Lawrence- Ryuichi Sakamoto*

*2. Soarin- Jerry Goldsmith*

*3. The Circle of Life- The Lion King Sountrack*

*4. 10,00 Miles- Mary Chapin Carpenter*

*5. Song of the Heart from the first Happy Feet Movie- Prince*


----------



## metalis4ever

Once again Power Metal Friday is here 

1. Road of No Release by Blind Guardian
2. Black Diamond by Stratovarius
3. Kings of Metal by Manowar
4. Rebellion in Dreamland by Gamma Ray 
5. The 7th Day by Dream Evil


----------



## sunny_stace

1. I Can Hear The Bells - Hairspray OST
2. Just Friends - Gavin DeGraw
3. My Stupid Mouth - John Mayer
4. God Bless The Broken Road - Rascal Flatts
5. Who Do You Think You Are - Spice Girls

Eclectic mix today!


----------



## metalis4ever

Urgh Monday 

1. The Ritual by King Diamond
2. Falling Down by Tigertailz
3. Hullunhumppa by Korpiklaani
4. X by Kilgore
5. Always Live to Win by Doro


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Bigger Than My Body - John Mayer
2. Dear John - Taylor Swift
3. Lover's Rock - Sade
4. Haven't Had Enough - Mariana's Trench
5. Phenomenon - LL Cool J


----------



## jmenjes

The answer is...

1.  Only Way Home - Keiko Matsui
2.  Match Game Hollywood Squares Hour megamix
3.  Ain't that A Kick In The Head - Dean Martin
4.  Liberty Belle Riverboat spiel
5.  Montego Bay - Bobby Bloom

All over the place today.


----------



## Tinkalink

Then - Brad Paisley
Last Friday Night (T.G.I.F.) - Katy Perry
Hey Hey What Can I Do - Led Zeppelen
More Than A Feeling - Boston
Sweet Lorraine - Frank Sinatra

Funny thing, even though the seem so different written down, they all have memories attached to them so there's really a "commonality" to them.


----------



## metalis4ever

Tinkalink said:


> Funny thing, even though the seem so different written down, they all have memories attached to them so there's really a "commonality" to them.



It's funny how our iPods work sometime, it's as if they know what we want to hear and what songs to group together....

1. Master of the Wind by Manowar
2. Wolves of the Sea by Alestorm
3. Ultra Violent by Cavalera Conspiracy
4. Dream Yourself Far Away by Krypteria
5. Chess With The Abyss by Dimmu Borgir


----------



## jmenjes

1.  Steppin' Up - Eric Darius
2.  Rice Krispies - George Carlin
3.  Clouds Gather - Tree of Life area music
4.  Unspoken - Spyro Gyra
5.  $32,000 Win - WWTBAM soundtrack


----------



## sunny_stace

1. More Than Anyone - Gavin Degraw
2. It Will Rain - Bruno Mars
3. Curbside Prohpet - Jason Mraz
4. Love Song For No One - John Mayer
5. Marry You - Bruno Mars

Hmm...apparently it's Testosterone Tuesday for my iPod!


----------



## metalis4ever

sunny_stace said:


> Hmm...apparently it's Testosterone Tuesday for my iPod!



60% of the time my playlist is testosterone laden every time.


1. Northwind by Falconer 
2. Defiling Morality Ov Black God by Behemoth
3. Wings of Blackening by Kalmah
4. The Killing is Faceless by God Dethroned
5. What Lies Beyond by Pyramaze


----------



## sunny_stace

1. By Your Side - Sade
2. Thinking Of You - Katy Perry
3. Merry Christmas Baby - Christina Aguilera
4. Come On Get Higher - Matt Nathanson
5. Young Love - Gavin DeGraw


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Hangar 18 by Megadeth
2. Lost at 22 by Life of Agony
3. Appalachian Chain by Scissorfight
4. Mermaid by Amophis
5. Burning Bridges by Crimson Glory


----------



## jmenjes

1.  The Shot Heard Round The World - Schoolhouse Rock Rocks
2.  Springtime Laughter - Spyro Gyra
3.  Classic Concentration theme
4.  Thrust - WALL-E soundtrack
5.  In The Summertime - Mungo Jerry


----------



## metalis4ever

Happy Friday!!!!!!!!

1. Tokyo Rose by Riot
2. Somewhere by Within Temptation (feat. Anneka Van Geirsbergen)
3. Darkness by Blackmore's Night 
4. The Gibbeted Captain Kidd by Scissorfight
5. Fall From Grace by Morbid Angel


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Picture To Burn - Taylor Swift
2. Rumour Has It/Someone Like You - Glee cast
3. Not Over You -Gavin DeGraw
4. Oh Holy Night - *Nsync
5. Better That We Break - Maroon 5


----------



## dgthree

1.  You and I (Reprise) - Idina Menzel/Josh Groban from Chess in Concert
2.  Save the Last Dance for Me - Harry Connick Jr.
3.  Marry Me A Little - Raul Esparza
4.  Every Story is a Love Story - Aida (OBC)
5.  Heavy Metal Lover - Lady Gaga

Pretty heavy Broadway concentration there - until you hit the Lady Gaga track.  Go figure!


----------



## metalis4ever

dgthree said:


> 1.  You and I (Reprise) - Idina Menzel/Josh Groban from Chess in Concert
> 2.  Save the Last Dance for Me - Harry Connick Jr.
> 3.  Marry Me A Little - Raul Esparza
> 4.  Every Story is a Love Story - Aida (OBC)
> 5.  Heavy Metal Lover - Lady Gaga
> 
> Pretty heavy Broadway concentration there - until you hit the Lady Gaga track.  Go figure!



LOL I'll have to check out that Gaga song...I know she does love Heavy Metal, in particular Iron Maiden. I wonder if that song is about music or something else or both...checking it out tonight after work 

1. Baphomet's throne by Samael
2. Horns of Gondor by Battlelore ...Lord of the Rings Metal Rules!!!
3. What Have you Done by Within Temptation
4. Can I play With Madness by Iron Maiden
5. The Pursuit of Vikings by Amon Amarth


----------



## CastawayJP

1. Beauty an the Bees- Four Parks One World
2. Ants Marching- Dave Matthews Band: Remeber Two Things
3. Crazy- Aerosmith: Get a Grip
4. Englishman in New York- Sting: Fields of Gold The BEst of Sting 
5. Better- Margaret Durante: Maybe Tonight EP


----------



## metalis4ever

It's Monday again 

1. Finis Mundi by Battleroar
2. Unaffected American by Honkeyball
3. Cryin' by Vixen
4. Crazy by Iron Savior (Metal cover of the Seal song) 
5. Witchunter by ZAO


----------



## jmenjes

1.  The Delicate Prey - Spyro Gyra
2.  It's A Good Day - Wayman Tisdale
3.  Dawn - Nite Flyte
4.  Rasul - Spyro Gyra
5.  Opus 17 (Don't You Worry 'Bout Me) - Frankie Valli & The Four Seasons

Mostly a contemporary jazz day today.


----------



## bellanotte10

my kind of lover - locksley
tables and chairs- andrew bird
6 minutes- Jonas brothers
I'm shipping up to boston- dropkick murphys 
you can't always get what you want- Rolling stones

haha i know you all missed my eclectic taste in music .  here's another sample. haha its like my ipod wants to show you guys how weird i am.


----------



## MomofKatie

I got a new Windows phone, so transferred my ZunePass to it.  Had to trim my collection a bit- don't have as much storage as my old Zune HD. 

1- Fawkes the Phoenix: Music from the Harry Potter Films, City of Prague Orchestra
2- Wild Thing: homemade mix CD from my brother, Troggs
3- Down in New Orleans Prologue: Princess and the Frog soundtrack, Anika Noni Rose
4- Ritual Dance: August Rush Original Motion Picture soundtrack, Kaki King
5- Lady Marmalade: The Best of Patty LaBelle, LaBelle

Quite the varied playlist!


----------



## metalis4ever

MomofKatie said:


> I got a new Windows phone, so transferred my ZunePass to it.  Had to trim my collection a bit- don't have as much storage as my old Zune HD.



How do you like the Windows phone? I almost got that but i went with the Atrix instead because the price was better....

1. Seeker Sensative by Overcome
2. Misanthropist by As Hell Retreats
3. Dead by Dawn by Deicide
4. Selfless Portrait by Thy Will Be Done
5. South of Heaven by Slayer

lol my shuffle today is a tale of two worlds haha


----------



## MomofKatie

metalis4ever said:


> How do you like the Windows phone? I almost got that but i went with the Atrix instead because the price was better....



I like it- got the HTC Trophy for Verizon.  I had a Blackberry Curve, so it is a big step up.  I probably don't use it as much as I could, but the things I do know how to use are great.  Love the maps/GPS, Facebook, Amazon Kindle, and other fun apps.  And having everything in one device (phone, MP3, ereading app) is nice.  

1- Witches Brew: On A Mission, Katy B
2- Mr Longbottom Flies: Harry Potter & the Sorcerer's Stone soundtrack, John Williams
3- Part of Your World: Disney's Greatest Hits Vol 3, Jodi Benson
4-A Girl Like You: Empire Records soundtrack, Edwyn Collins
5- You Make Me Feel...: Cobra Starship Feat. Sabi


----------



## metalis4ever

MomofKatie said:


> I like it- got the HTC Trophy for Verizon.  I had a Blackberry Curve, so it is a big step up.  I probably don't use it as much as I could, but the things I do know how to use are great.  Love the maps/GPS, Facebook, Amazon Kindle, and other fun apps.  And having everything in one device (phone, MP3, ereading app) is nice.



Cool, glad you like it  I like my Android, like you said it is great having everything is one place...it worked out well for our Disneyland trip this past October and I foresee it being a fun toy to have during our Food and Wine trip next October 

1. The War of Wrath by Battlelore
2. Sworn by Emperor
3. Live for The Kill by Amon Amarth 
4. Salome by Xandria
5. Take Your Love Away by Rock Goddess


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Music Of The Night - Phantom Of The Opera
2. Water - Brad Paisley
3. Radiation - Gavin DeGraw
4. In Love On Christmas - *Nsync
5. Outrageous - Britney Spears


----------



## metalis4ever

1. The Art of Balance by Shadows Fall
2. Suicide Not Pt. II by Pantera
3. Come Over Me by Nightwish
4. Sell Me Out by Bloodsimple
5. Dystopia by Iced Earth


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Behind The Clouds - Brad Paisley
2. Mickey's Carpet Ride/Cobra Theme - Fantasmic
3. Follow Through - Gavin DeGraw
4. Happy - Natasha Beddingfield
5. The First Noel - *Nsync


----------



## pschnebs

One More Night - Phil Collins
Sister Suffragette - "Mary Poppins" Soundtrack
Get Back - The Beatles
Donna - Ritchie Valens
Still - Great Lake Swimmers

Wot, only one Disney tune? Something must be wrong with this thing...


----------



## metalis4ever

Happy Friday!!!!!!!!    

1. Blood of the Queens by Nanowar
2. The Fallen Feather by Vision Divine
3. The Grave Digger by Grave Digger
4. Vodka by Korpiklaani
5. Inferno by Symphony X


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Up Against The Wall - *Nsync
2. Crazy (stop remix) - Britney Spears
3. What A Girl Wants - Christina Aguilera
4. Take Me Under - OTown
5. Get Down - Backstreet Boys 

I needed a pick me up so it's Teen Pop friday for me!


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Fire! Battle! In Metal! by Dream Evil
2. The Pursuit of Vikings by Amon Amarth
3. Hail and Kill by Manowar
4. The Leper Affinity by Opeth
5. Bleed Me An Ocean by Acid Bath


----------



## jmenjes

1.  Chico and The Man theme
2.  Minute by Minute - Larry Carlton
3.  Country Boy - Ricky Skaggs
4.  The Santa Claus Boogie - The Tractors
5.  Meaning of Life - Monty Python


----------



## metalis4ever

It's Monday again 


1. Drifting Memories by Amorphis
2. Hell Is by Overkill
3. Inside Four Walls by Nevermore
4. Timebomb by 6L6
5. Ultra-Violent by Cavalera Conspiracy


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Tim McGraw - Taylor Swift
2. Waiting On A Woman - Brad Paisley
3. We're All To Blame - Sum 41
4. One Jump Ahead - Aladdin
5. Super Bass - Nicki Minaj


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Touch of Green and Gold by Battlelore
2. It's the Fear by Within Temptation
3. Gray Sublime Archon by Battlelore
4. Left to Devour by Neuraxis
5. Arcana Hereticae by Behemoth


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Under My Tree - *Nsync
2. Merry Christmas Baby - Christina Aguilera
3. All I want For Christmas Is You - Mariah Carey
4. It's Begining To Look A Lot Like Christmas - Michael Buble
5. My Only Wish - Britney Spears

Pop Christmas playlist


----------



## metalis4ever

1. All Falls Down by Machine Head
2. Class War by Noam Chomsky (Spoken Word)
3. City of Screaming Statues by At The Gates
4. Dreams by Tyr
5. Son of Lilith by Coroner


----------



## brucerob62

1) Decyfer Down- Desperate
2) RED- Fight Inside
3). Demon Hunter- Collapsing
4).TFK- Fire It Up
5). Disciple-Mud Puddle


----------



## metalis4ever

Thursday!!!  

1. Reign in Glory by Majesty
2. Snot by Snot 
3. Puritania by Dimmu Borgir 
4. Break The Chains by Tokyo Blade
5. The Power by Manowar


----------



## jmenjes

1.  Poor Unfortunate Souls - Classic Disney Vol. 1
2.  Brian Song - Monty Python
3.  Discovery Day - New Mickey Mouse Club '77
4.  Laser Material - Spyro Gyra
5.  Do You Want To Know A Secret - The Beatles


----------



## metalis4ever

I only own 2 Christmas cds and both are Metal but I threw them both on my ipod and hit shuffle 


1. Oh Holy Night by Halford
2. Angels We Have Heard On High by Trans-Siberian Orchestra
3. Oh Come O Come Emanuel by Halford
4. Winter Song by Halford (Sarah Bareilles cover)
5. Christmas Canon by Trans-Siberian Orchestra


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Radiation - Gavin DeGraw
2. Cowboy Cassanova - Carrie Underwood
3. Everybody (Backstreet's Back) - Backstreet Boys
4. I Wanna Go - Britney Spears
5. Party Rock Anthem -LMFAO


----------



## metalis4ever

Merry Xmas

1. Tears of the Dragon by Bruce Dickinson
2. Through the Eyes of the King by Jon Oliva's Pain
3. Generation Wild by Crashdiet
4. Crucible by Halford
5. New Found Land by Leaves' Eyes


----------



## sunny_stace

Merry Christmas everyone!   I hope you're all having a happy holiday!

1. Not Over You - Gavin DeGraw
2. Merry Christmas Happy Holidays - *Nsync
3. Silver Bells - Gavin DeGraw
4. All I Need - Christina Aguilera
5. We Belong Together - Mariah Carey


----------



## TI double-GUH ER

1. Hello City by Barenaked Ladies
2. Candyman by Christina Aguilera
3. Fathoms Below from Little Mermaid
4.  I've Got You Under My Skin by Frank Sinatra
5. I Pray on Christmas by Harry Connick Jr.


----------



## metalis4ever

Happy Monday errr well Tuesday but it's my Monday at work 


1. What Dwells Within by Bolt Thrower
2. Night Crawler by Judas Priest
3. 13 Fingers by Acid Bath
4. On The Edge of Honour by Hammerfall
5. Lil' Bloodred Ridin' Hood by Children of Bodom


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Papi - Jennifer Lopez
2. What's Your Fantasy - Ludacris
3. Beat That Beat - DJ Pauly D
4. Yellow - Coldplay
5. Come Back To Bed - John Mayer

(I was a few songs in before I realized I still had my "Make Yourself Upbeat" playlist on from cleaning the house earlier today! )


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Sandman Apocalypse by One Man Army and the Undead Quartet
2. One World by Anthrax
3. Locked and Loaded by Halford
4. Spiraling Into Depression by Into Eternity
5. Where Eagles Dare by Iron Maiden


----------



## sunny_stace

1. California Girls - Katy Perry Ft. Snoop Dogg
2. Crossroads - John Mayer
3. Set Fire To The Rain - Adele
4. Bed Of Roses - Bon Jovi
5. Vogue - Madonna


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Only by Anthrax
2. Curse You All Men by Emperor
3. Electric Current by Zyklon
4. A Tale From The Deep Woods by Bal-Sagoth
5. Roll Out by Novadriver


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Moves Like Jagger - Maroon 5 Ft. Christina Aguilera
2. Shape Of My Heart - Backstreet Boys
3. Haven't Had Enough - Marianna's Trench
4. Rumor Has It - Adele
5. Criminal - Britney Spears


----------



## metalis4ever

FRIDAY!!!!   3 day weekend coming up    

1. The Hunter by Iced Earth 
2. Piece by Pice by Slayer
3. The Congregation by Meanstreak
4. Emerald Sword by Rhapsody of Fire
5. The Beheading of a King by Amon Amarth


----------



## jmenjes

1.  Liama - La Nouba soundtrack
2.  It's Fun to be Free kazoo version
3.  These Eyes - The Guess Who
4.  Down Home - Alabama
5.  Accountancy Shanty - Monty Python


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Next To Me - Gavin DeGraw
2. Poster Girl - Backstreet Boys
3. Curtain Call - Maroon 5
4. Like A Love Song - Selena Gomez
5. Shake Senora - Pitbull


----------



## metalis4ever

Happy New Year!!!!  

1. Cemetery Gates by Pantera
2. Guardians of Asgaard by Amon Amarth
3. Witchery by Witchery
4. Zero Signal by Fear Factory
5. Bats in the belfry by Annihilator


----------



## sunny_stace

Happy New Year!

1. Boom Boom Pow - Black Eyed Peas
2. Glass - Gavin DeGraw
3. Blur - Britney Spears
4. Kiss The Girl - The Little Mermaid
5. Born This Way - Lady GaGa


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Alone and Broken by Honkeyball
2. Ragnarok by Stormwarrior
3. Practice What You Preach by Testament
4. Are You Dead Yet? by Children of Bodom
5. Independent by Sacred Reich


----------



## jmenjes

1.  Cast Your Fate to the Wind - Vince Guaraldi
2.  Under the Sea - Classic Disney Vol. 1
3.  Carly's Song - David Sanborn
4.  Shake It Up - The Cars
5.  I Feel For You - Chaka Khan


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Express Yourself - Madonna
2. Slow Dancing In A Burning Room - John Mayer
3. Wake Up Call - Maroon 5
4. Online - Brad Paisley
5. Baby One More Time - Britney Spears


----------



## metalis4ever

Back at the office after a 3 day weekend is never fun 

1. Coming Home by Iron Maiden  
2. Heavy Metal Heaven by U.D.O.
3. Digging Up The Corpses by DevilDriver
4. Hammerhead by Flotsam and Jetsam
5. In Harm's Way by Honkeyball


----------



## SpaceMtnFan

*Here is My Top 5 Playlist on my Mp3*

*1. Bob James- Westchester Lady*

*2. Theme from ER -James Newton Howard*

*3. Pogo- Mellow Brick Road*

*4. Fleetwood Mac - Family man*

*5. Greg Phillinganes - Behind the Mask *


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Hell Hath No Fury Like a Woman Scorned by Angtoria
2. Symphony for the Fallen by WitchBreed
3. Iron Maiden by Tankard (Iron Maiden Cover)
4. Forlorn Skies by Heaven Shall Burn
5. Ride for Vengeance by Amon Amarth


----------



## metalis4ever

The Week is almost over!!!!!!!!  

1. Tattered Banners and Bloody Flags by Amon Amarth
2. Night After Night by Primal Fear
3. I Did It My Way by Revolution Renaissance
4. From Dead to Worse by Witchery
5. Among the Cybermen by G//Z/R


----------



## jmenjes

1.  Cabana Carioca - Spyro Gyra
2.  Poor Unfortunate Souls - Classic Disney Vol. 1
3.  Gliding - Spyro Gyra
4.  Liberty Belle Riverboat spiel
5.  MacArthur Park Suite - Donna Summer


----------



## metalis4ever

Happy Friday!!!!!!! 


1. Salvation: Suicide by Angra
2. Hold The Heathen Hammer High by TYR
3. Storm Winds by Shadows Fall
4. Tears of the Dragon by Bruce Dickinson
5. Scream of the Butterfly by Acid Bath


----------



## jmenjes

1.  Down the Wire - Spyro Gyra
2.  Desperate EVE - WALL-E soundtrack
3.  Brazzle Dazzle Day - Resort TV music
4.  Jubilee - Spyro Gyra
5.  Theme to The Magnificent Marble Machine


----------



## MomofKatie

1. Arabian Nights, Bruce Adler- Aladdin: Original Motion Picture Soundtrack
2. The Drop Off, Cast- Finding Nemo: The Musical Soundtrack
3. Down, Jason Walker- Jason Walker
4. Frosty the Snowman, Gene Autrey- Centennial Christmas
5. You've Got A Friend In Me, Randy Newman- Disney's Greatest Vol. 1

Very Disney-centric today (and I need to remove the Christmas playlist for the year ).


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Lucky - Jason Mraz Ft. Colbie Callait
2. Pump It - Black Eyed Peas
3. More Than That - Backstreet Boys
4. She Will Be Loved - Maroon 5
5. Inside Out - Britney Spears


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Trollfan by ....And Oceans
2. No Truth by Atheist
3. The Usurper by Celtic Frost
4. Through My Eyes by Vision of Disorder
5. Generation of Vipers by On A Pale Horse


----------



## jmenjes

1.  $64,000 question music - WWTBAM soundtrack
2.  Get Down On It - Wayman Tisdale
3.  Worry Wait - WALL-E soundtrack
4.  Islands in the Sky - Spyro Gyra
5.  Birdland - Celebrating the Music of Weather Report


----------



## skater

Wavin' Flag -K'naan
In Thee - Blue Oyster Cult
Give Me One Reason - Tracey Chapman
Truckin' - Grateful Dead
God's Own Fool - Michael Card


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Thousandfold by Eluveitie
2. Back Of The Darkness by UnderPain
3. Genocide by Judas Priest
4. Realm of Darkness by Dark Eternity
5. Firestorm by Earth Crisis


----------



## metalis4ever

Happy Monday 

1. The Dragon's breath by Crystal Fate
2. Territory by Sepultura
3. Byte Block by Fear Factory
4. The Back Harlow Road by 36 Crazyfists
5. Dead by Dawn by Deicide


----------



## jmenjes

Today brings...

1.  Leticia - Spyro Gyra
2.  If You Had Wings ridethrough
3.  BNL - WALL-E soundtrack
4.  Premiere of Film/Live Broadcast from London - Monty Python Instant Record Collection
5.  The Muppet Show theme


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Angel - Shaggy rotfl:  Heard this on the radio a couple of days ago and had to download it as soon as I got home!  Made me feel like I was in highschool all over again!)
2. Karma Killer - Robbie Williams
3. Bigger Than My Body - John Mayer
4. Because Of You - 98 Degrees
5. Who Needs Shelter - Jason Mraz


----------



## metalis4ever

long day ahead at the office hope my day starts off with a solid first 5....

1. Winds of Change by End It All
2. The Great God Plan by Blood Ceremony
3. Guardians of Asgaard by Amon Amarth 
4. Imaginations From The Other Side by Blind Guardian
5. War Nerve by Pantera

Now that is a solid way to start a Tuesday


----------



## sunny_stace

metalis4ever said:


> long day ahead at the office hope my day starts off with a solid first 5....



Oh I hear ya on that (I've been going to stores all over our region for inventory - starting at 5:30am everyday!)

1. Beautiful Mess - Jason Mraz
2. Hypnotize - Notorious B.I.G.
3. A Thousand Years - Christina Perri
4. Mr. Know It All - Kelly Clarkson
5. Breakin' Dishes - Rihanna


----------



## metalis4ever

sunny_stace said:


> Oh I hear ya on that (I've been going to stores all over our region for inventory - starting at 5:30am everyday!)



I know your pain on that one, I was in Retail Management 5 years ago and inventory was always extremely stressful!!!! I think you may need to add some songs from my playlists 

1. The Living Dead by Paul Di'Anno
2. Symphony of Destruction by Megadeth
3. Memento by Eluveitie ...Folk Metal Rules!!!!!
4. Heaven's A Lie by Lacuna Coil
5. The Dragon Lies Bleeding by Hammerfall


----------



## sunny_stace

metalis4ever said:


> I know your pain on that one, I was in Retail Management 5 years ago and inventory was always extremely stressful!!!! I think you may need to add some songs from my playlists



 Today was the last day!  I was so tired in the car on the way home I was _blasting_ LMFAO as loud as possible and smacking myself in the face.  And as soon as I got home I listened to my "mellow out" playlist and slept for 5 hours!  It's gonna feel like heaven to sleep in until 7:30 tomorrow morning!  It is definitely an aspect of retail that I _detest_!
Here's my mellow music:

1. Let It Go - Gavin DeGraw
2. God Must Have Spent A Little More Time On You - NSync
3. Yes I Will - Backstreet Boys
4. I Won't Give Up - Jason Mraz
5. It Will Rain - Bruno Mars


----------



## metalis4ever

sunny_stace said:


> Today was the last day!  I was so tired in the car on the way home I was _blasting_ LMFAO as loud as possible and smacking myself in the face.  And as soon as I got home I listened to my "mellow out" playlist and slept for 5 hours!  It's gonna feel like heaven to sleep in until 7:30 tomorrow morning!  It is definitely an aspect of retail that I _detest_!
> Here's my mellow music:



Too bad you didn't have my playlist to keep you awake on the ride home  My version of mellow is a whole lot different haha, my DW was shocked when I told her that in College I used to go to sleep listening to Morbid Angel, shocked may be the wrong word more like terrified 

1. (Do)Minion by Eluveitie
2. Ov Fire and the VOid by Behemoth
3. Watch The Children Pray by Metal Church 
4. Impaler by Exodus
5. The One You Love to Hate by Halford


----------



## jmenjes

1.  It Doesn't Matter - Spyro Gyra
2.  Big Dance Number - Spyro Gyra
3.  Windswept - Tomorrowland area music
4.  Unbelievable - Diamond Rio
5.  $4,000 Question music - Who Wants To Be A Millionaire soundtrack

Yes, I do own a CD with all the music from WWTBAM.


----------



## metalis4ever

Wooohhhooo starting my Friday before a 3 day weekend right with some Pirate Metal!!!!!!! 

1. Keelhauled by Alestorm...Pirate Metal RULES!!! 
2. Black Cat by Warmen...yes a Metal cover of Janet Jackson!! 
3. Vodka by Korpiklaani
4. Biotech is Godzilla by Sepultura
5. Heading Northe by Stormwarrior


----------



## sunny_stace

metalis4ever said:


> 2. Black Cat by Warmen...yes a Metal cover of Janet Jackson!!



That is so awesome!!  I'll have to look that up!  I _love_ Janet Jackson!  Infact, I have all of her albums I don't know why I don't have them all in my itunes account...I should fix that!  Oh, and I think your music would probably terrify me before bed too! 

1. Thriller/Heads Will Roll - Glee cast
2. Waiting On A Woman - Brad Paisley
3. Big Wheels - Down With Webster
4. Overprotected - Britney Spears
5. Free Me - Emma Bunton


----------



## siskaren

Wild Angels - Martina McBride

I'm Already There - Lonestar

A Girl Worth Fighting For - Mulan

Carrying Your Love With Me - George Strait

If I Know Me - George Strait


----------



## metalis4ever

sunny_stace said:


> That is so awesome!!  I'll have to look that up!  I _love_ Janet Jackson!  Infact, I have all of her albums I don't know why I don't have them all in my itunes account...I should fix that!  Oh, and I think your music would probably terrify me before bed too!



  Warmen are Melodic Power Metal/ Neoclassical Metal so they aren't scary but it's still a cool Metal cover of a non Metal song.  

Speaking of Power metal, I think I need to do a mid day hit shuffle on my Power Metal Friday playlist!!!!

1. The Final Sacrifice by Avantasia
2. Center of the Universe by Kamelot
3. Hero by Van Canto ( A Capella Metal Rules!!!!)
4. Full Moon by Sonata Arctica 
5. Wish I had an Angel by Nightwish (Operatic metal Rules!!!!) 

2 hours left until my 3 day weekend begins!!!!


----------



## sunny_stace

Decided to import my Janet stuff! 

1. Rhythm Nation - Janet Jackson
2. Turning Tables - Adele
3. Then - Brad Paisley
4. Must Get Out - Maroon 5
5. Can I Get A - JayZ


----------



## youcansmellit

Buggin' Out - A Tribe Called Quest
Cousin Mary - John Coltrane
Sister Robot - The Trons
Best Friend - The Drums
TV party - Black Flag


----------



## metalis4ever

Since I'm not at work today I can post the link to that Janet Jackson cover by Warmen from a few days ago   So if you're interested blast it loud and proud 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZLB02ujfn0

1. The Pursuit of Vikings by Amon Amarth
2. Chapel of Ghouls by Morbid Angel
3. My Will Be Done by Lanfear
4. Leap of Faith by Wynterborne
5. Welcome Home by King Diamond


----------



## jmenjes

1.  Right Where We Belong - MuppetVision 3D area music
2.  Swing Street - Spyro Gyra
3.  The Best Time of Your Life - Carousel of Progress
4.  $16,000 Final Answer? - WWTBAM soundtrack
5.  Too Much Fun - Daryle Singletary


----------



## metalis4ever

Short week!!!!!  

1. Under Black Flags We March by Arch Enemy
2. The Finger by Roadsaw
3. Sign of Fear by Primal Fear
4. Balls to the Wall by Accept
5. Hate Song by The Haunted


----------



## sunny_stace

metalis4ever said:


> Since I'm not at work today I can post the link to that Janet Jackson cover by Warmen from a few days ago   So if you're interested blast it loud and proud
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZLB02ujfn0



  Just listened and saved it to my favourites!!  That was a great cover!  And yes - I did sing along!   Thanks for the link!  It cheered me up!  I don't have a short week and it's been a long one already (and it's only Tuesday....)

1. Curtain Call - Maroon 5
2. Someone To Call My Lover (remix) - Janet Jackson Ft. Jermaine Dupri
3. Dear John - Taylor Swift
4. Ain't No Other Man - Christina Aguilera
5. The Shape Of My Heart - Backstreet Boys


----------



## Starclassic

1. Lie In Our Graves by Dave Matthews Band
2. Get Up And Go by Hanson
3. Sundown by Gordon Lightfoot
4. Sorry So Sorry by Howie Day
5. Colorful by The Verve Pipe


----------



## metalis4ever

sunny_stace said:


> Just listened and saved it to my favourites!!  That was a great cover!  And yes - I did sing along!   Thanks for the link!  It cheered me up!  I don't have a short week and it's been a long one already (and it's only Tuesday....)



Awesome!!! glad you liked it!!!...now you can say you like a Metal song albeit a Janet Jackson cover but a Metal song none the less 

Feeling in a Power Metal mood today so hitting shuffle on my Power Metal playlist... 

1. Ghost Division by Sabaton .....WWII Metal Rules!!!!! 
2. Center of the Universe by Kamelot 
3. Rebellion in Dreamland by Gamma Ray 
4. Precious Jerusalem by Blind Guardian 
5. King of Fools by Edguy


----------



## jmenjes

1.  Minute By Minute - Larry Carlton
2.  Ice Mountain - Spyro Gyra
3.  Palladium - Celebrating the Music of Weather Report
4.  Heart of the Night - Spyro Gyra
4.  Early A.M. Attitude - Lee Ritenour


----------



## sunny_stace

1. It's Gonna Be Me - *NSync
2. Larger Than Life - Backstreet Boys
3. Cheated On Me - Gavin Degraw
4. That's The Way Love Goes - Janet Jackson
5. Showdown - Britney Spears


----------



## metalis4ever

It's Viking Metal Thorsday!!!!!  

1. Twilight of the Thunder God by Amon Amarth
2. Mjolner by Thyrfing
3. Om A Danse Bekhette by Myrkgrav
4. Sleeping Stars by Wintersun 
5. Hold the Heathen Hammer High by TYR


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Just A Kiss - Lady Antebellum
2. Water - Brad Paisley
3. Gimme More - Britney Spears
4. City Love - John Mayer
5. Secret - Maroon 5


----------



## siskaren

1. Take It Easy - Travis Tritt
2. Crocodile Rock - Elton Rock
3. Boondocks - Little Big Town
4. One Jump Ahead - Aladdin
5. The Dance - Garth Brooks


----------



## TLSnell1981

Adele - Rolling in the Deep

Train - Drops of Jupiter 

Journey - Faithfully

Taylor Swift - Mean

Guns N' Roses - My Michelle


----------



## jmenjes

1.  Our Life - Illuminations Preshow
2.  So What's New - Herb Alpert & The Tijuana Brass
3.  Telluride - Spyro Gyra
4.  The Axiom - WALL-E Soundtrack
5.  Belle Notte - Resort TV


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Tied Together With A Smile - Taylor Swift
2. Let's Get It Started - Black Eyed Peas
3. Loving You Tonight - Andrew Allen
4. Thinking Of You - Katy Perry
5. California King Bed - Rihanna


----------



## Starclassic

1. Rain by Creed
2. Argue by Matchbox Twenty
3. He Can Only Hold Her by Amy Winehouse
4. Woe by Say Anything
5. Daughter by Pearl Jam


----------



## jlmarr

My Wife - The Who
Neptune - Holst: The Planets - Chicago Symphony
I Cain't Say No - Oklahoma! movie soundtrack
Twisted - Lambert, Hendricks, and Ross
The Letter - The Box Tops


----------



## metalis4ever

1. March of Mephisto by Kamelot
2. Propaganda by Sepultura
3. Live for the Kill by Amon Amarth
4. Stone the Crow by Down
5. We Are 138 by Misfits


----------



## metalis4ever

Very Happy Monday!!!! Go PATS!!!!! 


1. Barbara Allen by Blackmore's Night  
2. Only For The Weak by In Flames
3. Wolf by Angeldark
4. Too Much is Not Enough by Roadsaw
5. Reach Out For The Light by Avantasia


----------



## sunny_stace

metalis4ever said:


> Very Happy Monday!!!! Go PATS!!!!!



 That was an awesome game!  Gonna be a good superbowl this year!

1. Bigger Fish To Fry - Brad Paisley
2. Neon - John Mayer
3. Hurt - Christina Aguilera
4. Men In Black - Will Smith (watched the movie the other day and had to get the song!)
5. Glass - Gavin DeGraw


----------



## metalis4ever

sunny_stace said:


> That was an awesome game!  Gonna be a good superbowl this year!



I agree it's going to be amazing!!! Go Pats!! Win it for MHK!!!

1. Keelhauled by Alestorm 
2. Descending by Lamb of God
3. Icon by Bolt Thrower
4. Thousandfold by Eluveitie
5. Let Us Prey by Overkill


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Isara by Eluveitie
2. Embrace of the Endless Ocean by Amon Amarth
3. Under A Violet Moon by Blackmore's Night
4. Edgecrusher by Fear Factory
5. Real by Tree


----------



## metalis4ever

Once again it's Viking Metal Thorsday!! This playlist should be the soundtrack to Maelstrom 

1. Into the Storm by TYR
2. Rasputin by Turisas
3. Vodka by Korpiklaani
4. When Gjallahorn Will Sound by Falkenbach
5. Arson by Amon Amarth


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Still In The Game by Honkeyball
2. As We Die by Charon
3. The Abyss by Hypocrisy
4. Fullmoon by Sonata Arctica 
5. Blood Pollution by Steel Dragon


----------



## KingK12

Boston - Augustana
Around Here - Counting Crows
Name-Goo Goo Dolls
Wonderwall - Oasis
Thru the Glass - Stone Sour


----------



## sunny_stace

1. This I Promise You - *NSync
2. Turning Tables - Adele
3. Little Wonders - Rob Thomas
4. I Wanna Go - Britney Spears
5. A Thousand Years - Christina Perri


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Fast Forward by ReVamp
2. Night of the Blade by Tokyo Blade
3. Low by Testament
4. Agent Orange by Sodom
5. The Wild Rover by Tyr


----------



## sunny_stace

1. For The Nights I Can't Remember - Hedley
2. Get Another Boyfriend - Backstreet Boys
3. Hot Fidge - Robbie Williams
4. Go Deep - Janet Jackson
5. The Voice Within - Christina Aguilera


----------



## Starclassic

1. Mary by Zac Brown Band
2. Why I Am by Dave Matthews Band
3. Paradigm Shift by Liquid Tension Experiment
4. The Love You Save by Jackson 5
5. Places by Blue Merle


----------



## metalis4ever

Viking Metal Thorsday 

1. Midvinterblot by Unleashed
2. Token of Time by Ensiferum
3. The Pursuit of Vikings by Amon Amarth 
4. Bragaful by XIV Dark Centuries
5. Guardians of Asgaard by Amon Amarth


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Together Again - Janet Jackson
2. Let's Get Together - Haley Mills (The Parent Trap)
3. Soldier - Gavin DeGraw
4. Your Body Is A Wonderland - John Mayer
5. White Flag - Dido


----------



## Starclassic

1. Two Princes by Spin Doctors
2. Sparks by Coldplay
3. Halloween by Dave Matthews Band
4. Valerie by Amy Winehouse
5. Africa by Toto


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Put My Hand in the Fire by Immolation
2. Doctor, Doctor by UFO
3. Sleeping Stars by Wintersun
4. Stand Up and Shout by DIO  R.I.P. Ronnie James Dio
5. Fire! Battle In Metal by Dream Evil


----------



## jmenjes

1.  Why Don't We Get Drunk - Jimmy Buffet
2.  The Chanukah Song - Adam Sandler
3.  Tula - Illuminations preshow
4.  The Delicate Prey - Spyro Gyra
5.  The music for Gene Gene The Dancing Machine (The Gong Show)

Eclectic mix today.


----------



## Starclassic

1. Last Kiss by Pearl Jam
2. Bunnies by Howie Day
3. The Song That Jane Likes by Dave Matthews Band
4. Liquor Store Blues by Bruno Mars
5. Glad Tidings by Van Morrison


----------



## SgtClaymore

1. Eric Clapton - "Tears in Heaven"
2. Boyz II Men - "End of the Road"
3. Oasis - "Wonderwall"
4. LL Cool J - "Mama Said Knock You Out"
5. Dishwalla - "Counting Blue Cars"

Ah the good ole days!!!


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Crazy by Iron Savior (Seal cover)
2. The Soulcollector by Bloodbath
3. Doommaker by Old Man's Child
4. Pesticide by Tree 
5. Fate of Norns by Amon Amarth


----------



## KingK12

1. Kanye West, "All of the Lights"
2. Gym Class Heroes  Stereo Hearts
3. Adele  Someone Like You
4. Daughtry  Crawling Back to You
5. Pitbull  Give Me Everything


----------



## metalis4ever

1. The Persecuted Won't Forget by Testament
2. Room With a View by Atheist
3. Rumor Den by Sixty Watt Shaman
4. Black Seeds of Vengence by Nile
5. How It Would Be by Life of Agony


----------



## metalis4ever

Happy Wednesday  This is going to be from my party playlist since I got great news at work yesterday...movin on up 

1. The Wild Rover by Tyr (2nd favorite version)
2. Vodka by Korpiklaani
3. Rasputin by Turisas
4. The Wild Rover by Off Kilter (fav version, mainly cause reminds me of Disney)
5. Buccaneers Inn by Battlelore


----------



## MomofKatie

1. Smile, Lily Allen- Smile
2. Follow Me Down, 3oh!3- Almost Alice (companion to Alice In Wonderland 2010 Soundtrack)
3. Gossip, Finding Nemo: The Musical Cast- Soundtrack
4. This is Halloween, The Citizens of Halloweentown- Nightmare Beforwe Christmas Soundtrack
5. Waititng For the Lights, Alan Menkin- Tangled Soundtrack

A Disney-heavy list today.


----------



## sunny_stace

metalis4ever said:


> Happy Wednesday  This is going to be from my party playlist since I got great news at work yesterday...movin on up



Congratulations!

What did you think of the superbowl?  

1. Super Bass - Nicki Minaj
2. Who Says - John Mayer
3. Addicted - Kelly Clarkson
4. Vogue - Madonna
5. Marry You - Bruno Mars


----------



## metalis4ever

sunny_stace said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> What did you think of the superbowl?



Thanks!! My bonus is going straight to our WDW trip fund for November, We're staying WDW Deluxe for the first time ever 

Super what??? I know not what you speak of 

1. Man on The Edge by Iron Maiden
2. Doctor, Doctor by UFO
3. Sci-Clone by G//Z/R
4. Question Abuse by Tree
5. Cheap Wine & Cigarettes by Darkbuster


----------



## metalis4ever

Happy Friday Everyone!!! 

1. I Just Died in Your Arms by Northern Kings (Cutting Crew Cover)
2. Requiem by Holy Grail
3. Grinder by Judas Priest
4. The Wild Rover by Tyr 
5. Storm The Gates of Alesia by Ex Deo


----------



## njmom47

Yes, Happy Friday Metalis4ever (and everyone else) ! 

1.  Cinnamon Girl by TON
2.  Yellow Ledbetter by Pearl Jam
3.  Long Road to Ruin by Foo Fighters
4.  House of the Rising Sun by the Animals
5.  Pyretta Blaze by TON

Two TON songs in the first five...


----------



## njmom47

Next 5:

1.  For Those About to Rock - ACDC
2.  The Other Side - Sirenia
3.  Pusher Man - Steppenwolf
4.  Stupify - Disturbed
5.  Falling Away From Me - Korn


----------



## MomofKatie

My Friday 5:

1. Misery- Maroon 5
2. What I Like About You- The Romantics
3. Hang You From the Heavens- The Dead Weather
4. Cheeseburger in Paradise- Jimmy Buffett
5. Cuts You Up- Peter Murphy


----------



## njmom47

My after-lunch 5:

1.  Violet - Hole
2.  Comfortably Numb - Pink Floyd (as if I had to mention that!)
3.  Under the Bridge - Chili Peppers
4.  IYDKMIGHTKY (Gimme That) - TON
5.  Black Sun Morning - Screaming Trees


----------



## metalis4ever

njmom47 said:


> My after-lunch 5:



I like your thinking.....my after lunch 5  only 2 more hours until the weekend!!!!! 

1. World of Glass by Tristania
2. Keelhauled by Alestorm 
3. Wishmaster by Nightwish 
4. Another Angel Down by Avantasia 
5. Lust For Life by Gamma Ray


----------



## KingK12

I'm gonna have to get back to ya on this my dog got a hold of my I Pod and it is now in about 100 pieces!Bad doggy!


----------



## metalis4ever

KingK12 said:


> I'm gonna have to get back to ya on this my dog got a hold of my I Pod and it is now in about 100 pieces!Bad doggy!






1. A Warrior's Call by Volbeat
2. Chopper by Red Giant
3. Destroyer of the Universe by Amon Amarth
4. I Want You To Rock Me by Vixen
5. Center of the Universe by Kamelot


----------



## MomofKatie

My Sunday post breakfast, pre DD soccer game 5:

-Super Bass- Nicki Minaj
-Sharks- Finding Nemo: The Musical Soundtrack
-Up Down and Touch the Ground (from Winnie the Pooh)- The Sherman Bros Songbook
-I Won't Say I'm in Love- Hercules Soundtrack
-Gilderoy Lockhart- Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets Soundtrack


----------



## siskaren

1. Cowboy Cassanova - Carrie Underwood

2. Unanswered Prayers - Garth Brooks

3. I Just Can't Wait to Be King - The Lion King

4. Steady as the Beating Drum - Pocahontas

5. Standing Outside the Fire - Garth Brooks


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Born in a Burial Gown by Cradle of Filth
2. Shock by Fear Factory
3. River of Blood by End it All
4. Die For My Clan by Wolfgar
5. Money, Money by At Vance


----------



## PudgetteD

1. Walls of Silence-Falco
2. Nikita-Elton John
3. Defying Gravity-Wicked
4. Masquerade-Phantom of the Opera
5. The Kill-30 Seconds to Mars


----------



## sunny_stace

metalis4ever said:


> Super what??? I know not what you speak of



  I wish that were the case....at least it was a good, close game!

1. Because Of Love - Janet Jackson
2. California King Bed - Rihanna
3. Hey Stephen - Taylor Swift
4. Not Over You - Gavin DeGraw
5. Mockingbird - Eminem


----------



## linnell

Apparently my ipod is in a musical theater kind of mood:

1) American Idiot - from the show American Idiot
2) Havalina - They Might Be Giants
3) Hair - Hair OBC
4) High Enough - from Rock of Ages
5) Teenage Dream - Glee version


----------



## njmom47

Frst 5 of the day:

1.  The Story Remains - Fairyland
2.  Lighter Shade of Plaid - Blues Saraceno
3.  Caught in the Rain - Revis (from Spiderman?)
4.  All the Young Dudes - Mott the Hoople
5.  Tales of Brave Ulyesses - Cream

Metalis4ever, I really need to check out some of the bands you post about!


----------



## BilltM

Shine On You Crazy Diamond - Pink Floyd
Take the Highway - Marshall Tucker Band
In the Cage - Genesis
Born to Run - Bruce Springsteen
I Will Obey - Jo Jo Billingsley


----------



## metalis4ever

njmom47 said:


> Frst 5 of the day:
> Metalis4ever, I really need to check out some of the bands you post about!



I'm all over the place as far as Metal, everything from Folk Metal to Extreme Death Metal, so if you want some suggestions to avoid the wicked heavy side I'd be more than happy to share some suggestions  

1. The Dragon Lies Bleeding by Hammerfall
2. Code/Anti-Code by Gordian Knot 
3. Skalds and Shadows by Blind Guardian 
4. Primo Victoria by Sabaton 
5. FantasMic by Nightwish 

njmom47, as it just so happens my shuffle went 5 softer songs in a row, the 5th song is a tribute to Disney animated films by an Operatic Power Metal band...so if you want to check one out that wont blow out your ear drums and still have a Disney connection go for that one


----------



## sunny_stace

Happy Valentine's Day everyone!​
1. Let It Go - Gavin DeGraw
2. Then - Brad Paisley
3. By Your Side - Sade lovestruc my fave!)
4. Yellow - Coldplay
5. Soldier - Gavin DeGraw

From my Love Song playlist!


----------



## metalis4ever

sunny_stace said:


> Happy Valentine's Day everyone!​:


 
2nd that!!!  

1. Question Abuse by Tree
2. American Dreams by Lazarus A.D.
3. Stone Cold Metal by Ensiferum
4. Words and Music by Life of Agony
5. Primo Victoria by Sabaton


----------



## njmom47

metalis4ever said:


> *1. Crazy by Iron Savior (Seal cover*)
> 2. The Soulcollector by Bloodbath
> 3. Doommaker by Old Man's Child
> 4. Pesticide by Tree
> 5. Fate of Norns by Amon Amarth





Mushroomhead has a kickin version of "Crazy" too.


----------



## metalis4ever

njmom47 said:


> Mushroomhead has a kickin version of "Crazy" too.



interesting, I'll have to check it out...I never got into Mushroomhead, but I'll give that cover and them in general a listen 

1. The Flame of Wrath by The Sins of Thy Beloved
2. Le Figile della Tempesta by My Dying Bride
3. I'll Cast a Shadow by Pantera
4. Hero by Van Canto (A Capella Metal Rules!!!!)
5. 40:1 by Sabaton 

Wow my lastfm mix radio shuffle was on a real Doom Metal kick this morning with the first 2 tracks


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Born This Way - Lady GaGa
2. Hollywood - Michael Buble
3. Shadow - Britney Spears
4. Rumour Has It/Someone Like You - Glee cast version
5. Life Is A Highway -Rascal Flatts


----------



## metalis4ever

Happy Thursday!!! I usually listen to my Viking Metal Thorsday playlist but in light of yesterday's announcement of a North American Tour I am sticking to Iron Maiden all day. 


1. Wasted Years by Iron Maiden
2. Hallowed Be Thy Name by Iron Maiden 
3. Rime of the Ancient Mariner by Iron Maiden 
4. The Trooper by Iron Maiden
5. Wildest Dreams by Iron Maiden


----------



## sunny_stace

metalis4ever said:


> Happy Thursday!!! I usually listen to my Viking Metal Thorsday playlist but in light of yesterday's announcement of a North American Tour I am sticking to Iron Maiden all day.



Oh you must be so excited!

1. It Will Rain - Bruno Mars
2. Everything I Do - Bryan Adams (my next concert!)
3. Collide - Howie Day
4. Mr. Policeman - Brad Paisley
5. Rolling In The Deep - Adele


----------



## metalis4ever

sunny_stace said:


> Oh you must be so excited!
> /QUOTE]
> 
> I am beyond excited!!! I have so many good shows coming up but the highlight has to be Iron Maiden live for the 9th time!!! especially since they are mirroring the 1988 tour, a tour in which my parents refused to let me go with older kids in the neighborhood or take me...I mean I was 8 years old but still, such haters
> 
> Have fun at Bryan Adams!!!
> 
> 1. Symphony of Death by Grave Digger
> 2. The Hunter by Iced Earth ( my next show!!!!!)
> 3. Seeds of Hate by Exodus
> 4. Field of Sorrow by Falconer
> 5. Primo Victoria by Sabaton ( my next show after iced Earth)


----------



## sunny_stace

metalis4ever said:


> I am beyond excited!!! I have so many good shows coming up but the highlight has to be Iron Maiden live for the 9th time!!! especially since they are mirroring the 1988 tour, a tour in which my parents refused to let me go with older kids in the neighborhood or take me...I mean I was 8 years old but still, such haters



Haters!  You should have had my mum.  One of my first shows was Madonna when I was 9 - yeah, the one in Toronto where she was nearly arrested for lewd conduct!  My mum also took me to see Prince when I was 10...neither were really age appropriate for me!  My mum is pretty cool. (As a side note she did also take me to see people like Raffi and Sharon Lois and Bram)

Playlist for today:

1. Again - Janet Jackson
2. Thinking Of You - Katy Perry
3. Not Myself - John Mayer
4. Step By Step - New Kids On The Block
5. Come On Get Higher - Matt Nathanson


----------



## metalis4ever

sunny_stace said:


> Haters!  You should have had my mum.  One of my first shows was Madonna when I was 9 - yeah, the one in Toronto where she was nearly arrested for lewd conduct!  My mum also took me to see Prince when I was 10...neither were really age appropriate for me!  My mum is pretty cool. (As a side note she did also take me to see people like Raffi and Sharon Lois and Bram)



Raffi was awesome!!!!! I'm jealous your, mom was cool, my father was a prude growing up, I love the man but he is wicked old fashioned and cares way too much what others think of him. He thought that my Metal was just a phase and something I would grow out of, 24 years later he's still waiting  

1. So Alive by Crashdiet
2. Tyrant by Judas Priest 
3. House of Sleep by Amorphis
4. Metal is Forever by Primal Fear 
5. Blut Im Auge by Equilibrium


----------



## sunny_stace

metalis4ever said:


> Raffi was awesome!!!!! I'm jealous your, mom was cool, my father was a prude growing up, I love the man but he is wicked old fashioned and cares way too much what others think of him. He thought that my Metal was just a phase and something I would grow out of, 24 years later he's still waiting



I think my mum was probably hoping I would grow out of my boyband phase (that started around 5 or 6 with NKOTB).  That didn't happen either!

1. Tearin' Up My Heart - *Nsync
2. Celebrity - Brad Paisley
3. Just A Kiss - Lady Antebellum
4. Understand - Christina Aguilera
5. Overrated - Gavin DeGraw


----------



## metalis4ever

sunny_stace said:


> I think my mum was probably hoping I would grow out of my boyband phase (that started around 5 or 6 with NKOTB).  That didn't happen either!





1. Bless the Child by Nightwish
2. Hi-Tech Hate by Fear Factory
3. D.O.A. by The Haunted
4. Murderball by Vicious Rumors
5. Septuagint by Obscura


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Don't Want You Back - Backstreet Boys
2. Spell It Out - Gavin DeGraw
3. La Isla Bonita - Madonna
4. All For You - Janet Jackson
5. More - Usher


----------



## metalis4ever

Tuesday after a long weekend  My promotion hasn't gone into place yet so I am in this dead-zone of work, where I have nothing assigned from my old position and I don't have the clearance level yet to do any of my new responsibilities... It's going to be a LOOOOONG week 


1. Kingdom Come Undone by Eluveitie
2. Caboose by Snapcase
3. Wind in the Willows by Blackmore's Night
4. An Agreement Called Forever by 36 Crazyfists
5. The Anomaly by Scar Symmetry


----------



## sunny_stace

metalis4ever said:


> Tuesday after a long weekend  My promotion hasn't gone into place yet so I am in this dead-zone of work, where I have nothing assigned from my old position and I don't have the clearance level yet to do any of my new responsibilities... It's going to be a LOOOOONG week



I hear ya...I sell jewellery and it's the week after Valentine's Day...No one talks to me for the rest of the month!

1. I Don't Wanna Be - Gavin DeGraw
2. Again - Janet Jackson
3. Tangled - Maroon 5
4. Stronger - Britney Spears
5. In My Pocket - Mandy Moore


----------



## metalis4ever

sunny_stace said:


> I hear ya...I sell jewellery and it's the week after Valentine's Day...No one talks to me for the rest of the month!



Probably a good thing and a bad thing 

1. Let Me Be Your Cigarette by Dax Riggs
2. 40:1 by Sabaton
3. Wrath of the Norsemen by Amon Amarth
4. The Goal Is Your Soul by Overkill
5. The Battle of Bannockburn by Grave Digger


----------



## metalis4ever

'

1. White Room by Demons and Wizards (Cream cover)
2. Ascension by A New Dawn
3. Otherworldly Dreamer by Deadboy & the Elephantmen
4. I've Had Enough by Paul Di'Anno
5. Mountain Men by Falconer


----------



## MomofKatie

Let's see what's on tap for today:

1- The Whistling Caruso- Walter the Muppet
2- Bent Sahra- Rachid Tawa
3- Pasand- DJ Rehka
4- Jump Around- House of Pain
5- Barton Hollow- The Civil Wars


----------



## metalis4ever

MomofKatie said:


> 4- Jump Around- House of Pain


 
Jump up jump up and get down   This song has fond memories attached to it, given I was in Middle and High School in the early - late 90's  


1. Advice For History Teachers by Howard Zinn (Spoken Word)
2. A Man In Your Head by Samael
3. The Dark of the Sun by Grave Digger
4. Scar Spangled Banner by Exodus
5. Invincible Force by Destruction


----------



## MomofKatie

metalis4ever said:


> Jump up jump up and get down   This song has fond memories attached to it, given I was in Middle and High School in the early - late 90's



Oh, you young whippersnapper!!  I am an 80s gal all the way- graduated HS in 84 and college in 88.  By the time Jump Around came out, I was already married and in my mid 20s.  It is a kick-*** song, though.

1- Losing Your Memory, Ryan Star
2- Kyoto (featuring Sirah), Skrillex
3- Moondance, Chris Botti
4- Cut, Plumb
5- All My Loving, The Beatles


----------



## njmom47

Metalis4ever, I did pull up some of your playlist on YouTube and found a couple of bands I like.  But alas, due to my age I can't remeber which ones they are.   When my IPod is dead and I'm at work, I listen to AOL power metal (usually) and have heard stuff by some of the bands you've mentioned.  Also, WSOU (you can catch them online..they're Seton Hall University, religion-based,  but play some seriously harsh stuff, which is ironic )  has played some of the bands as well (I usually hear Nighwish on my way to work just about every morning).

My after-lunch 5 today is:
1.  Walk in the Shadows - Queensryche
2.  I Got Id - Pearl Jam
3.  This Love - Pantera
4.  Edie (Ciao, Baby) - The Cult
5.  Court of the Crimson King - Crimson King


----------



## metalis4ever

MomofKatie said:


> Oh, you young whippersnapper!!  I am an 80s gal all the way- graduated HS in 84 and college in 88.  By the time Jump Around came out, I was already married and in my mid 20s.  It is a kick-*** song, though.



We're only a decade or so apart, I graduated from HS in '98...But given my taste is music I wish I came of age and graduated from HS in '88 



njmom47 said:


> Metalis4ever, I did pull up some of your playlist on YouTube and found a couple of bands I like.  But alas, due to my age I can't remeber which ones they are.   When my IPod is dead and I'm at work, I listen to AOL power metal (usually) and have heard stuff by some of the bands you've mentioned.  Also, WSOU (you can catch them online..they're Seton Hall University, religion-based,  but play some seriously harsh stuff, which is ironic )  has played some of the bands as well (I usually hear Nighwish on my way to work just about every morning).
> 
> *
> 3.  This Love - Pantera*



Awesome!!!!! Have you ever used Last.Fm? That's what I use at work and I love it, I've listened to over 25,000 songs and 1,578 different artists so the catalog is huge!!!! The cool part is you can put in 3 totally different bands and it will play similar artists to those 3 so you get a great mix of what you love. That's funny about Seton Hall but I don't find it surprising outside of Death Metal, Black Metal and some Thrash there are very few anti-religious bands. It's actually quite the opposite  Nightwish are one of my all time favorite bands, I LOVE them!!! Tarja's voice is untouchable 

So glad that I got to see Pantera live 7 times before Dime was murdered. R.I.P. Dime 


1. Lady Evil by Black Sabbath
2. We All Die Young by Steel Dragon (Rockstar = Best Movie Soundtrack ever)
3. Giving Up The Ghost by G//Z/R
4. Since You've Been Gone by Rainbow
5. Wishmaster by Nightwish


----------



## sunny_stace

Oh Jump Around....I remember dancing to that at a Safety Patrol dance when I was in about 8th grade or so...  Good times...good times...

1. Not Over You - Gavin DeGraw (however, I have to admit, not random.  I heard the last half on the radio on the way home from work today and I wanted to hear the whole thing)
2. Raditation - Gavin DeGraw (again, not so random - I forgot I was in my Gavin DeGraw playlist!)
3. Miss Independant - Kelly Clarkson
4. Billie Jean - Michael Jackson
5. Half Of My Heart - John Mayer Ft. Taylor Swift


----------



## siskaren

1. Let Them Be Little - Billy Dean

2. The Virginia Company (Reprise) - Pocahontas

3. Rocky Mountain High - John Denver

4. Gonna Take You There - The Princess and the Frog

5. Old Gray Coat - Trace Adkins


----------



## metalis4ever

Happy Friday!!!!! 


1. And Northern Steele Remaineth by Stormwarrior
2. Perfect Strangers by Deep Purple 
3. Fight to Kill by Holy Grail
4. Escaping the Ghosts of Reality by Whyzdom
5. Thy Eclipse by Witchbreed


----------



## SgtClaymore

1.Another Brick In The Wall - Pink Floyd 
2.Let It B  - The Beatles
3.Jeremy - Pearl Jam
4. Under the Bridge - Red Hot Chili Peppers
5.Loser - Beck


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Fifteen - Taylor Swift
2. What Hurts The Most - Rascal Flatts
3. I Want You Back - *NSync
4. Defying Gravity - Wicked soundtrack
5. Party Rock Anthem - LMFAO


----------



## maui13

1.You're all I got tonight-The Cars
2. Sgt. Peppers's Lonely Hearts Club Band-The Beatles
3.Let's Go Crazy-The Clash
4.Speak Now or Forever Hold your Peace-Cheap Trick
5.Candy-Iggy Pop


----------



## metalis4ever

My Friday afternoon list...1 hour until the weekend 


1. Closure by Texas Hippie Coalition
2. Puritania by Dimmu Borgir
3. Bible Black by Heaven and Hell .... R.I.P. Ronnie James Dio 
4. Execration Text by Nile
5. Into Hiding by Ensiferum


----------



## Karlzmom

What Part of Forever -  Cee Lo Green
Roxanne -                   The Police
Night Moves -              Bob Seger and the Silver Bullet Band
Don't Stop Me Now -     Queen
Take a Chance On Me - ABBA


----------



## siskaren

1. He's a Tramp - Lady and the Tramp

2. Leaving on a Jet Plane/Goodbye Again - John Denver

3. Skumps (Drinking Song) - Sleeping Beauty

4. Wild Angels - Martina McBride

5. Woody's Roundup - Toy Story 2


----------



## metalis4ever

Nice relaxing Sunday 

1. Ramses Bringer of War by Nile
2. Harvest Scythe by Novembers Doom
3. I Don't Wanna Be Me by Type O Negative...R.I.P. Pete Steele 
4. Another Angel Down by Avantasia
5. Subdued by Tree


----------



## sunny_stace

1. No Diggity - Blackstreet
2. Tik Tok - Ke$ha
3. Set Fire To The Rain - Adele
4. Haven't Had Enough - Mariana's Trench
5. Crossroad - John Mayer


----------



## metalis4ever

Happy Monday  

Starting the work week with some A Capella Metal 


1. Kings of Metal by Van Canto (Manowar cover)
2. Fear of the Dark by Van Canto (Iron Maiden cover)
3. Wishmaster by Van Canto (Nightwish cover)
4. Master of Puppets by Van Canto (Metallica cover)
5. Bard's Song by Van Canto (Blind Guardian cover)


----------



## njmom47

metalis4ever said:


> Happy Monday
> 
> Starting the work week with some A Capella Metal
> 
> 
> 1. Kings of Metal by Van Canto (Manowar cover)
> 2. Fear of the Dark by Van Canto (Iron Maiden cover)
> 3. Wishmaster by Van Canto (Nightwish cover)
> 4. Master of Puppets by Van Canto (Metallica cover)
> 5. Bard's Song by Van Canto (Blind Guardian cover)



Will have to check out A Capella Metal...that's a completely new one for me!
Alas, Peter Steele is greatly missed by me as well.

After a hectic Monday morning, here's my 5:
1. Cemetary Gates - Pantera
2. Home Sweet Home - Motely Crue (blushes..yeah, I have some Crue on here)
3. Dogman - King's X (Speedy recovery to Jerry Gaskin)
4. Lil Dreamer - Van Halen
5. Queen of Sorror - Black Label Society


----------



## metalis4ever

njmom47 said:


> Will have to check out A Capella Metal...that's a completely new one for me!
> Alas, Peter Steele is greatly missed by me as well.
> 
> After a hectic Monday morning, here's my 5:
> 1. Cemetary Gates - Pantera
> 2. Home Sweet Home - Motely Crue (blushes..yeah, I have some Crue on here)
> 3. Dogman - King's X (Speedy recovery to Jerry Gaskin)
> 4. Lil Dreamer - Van Halen
> 5. Queen of Sorror - Black Label Society




Yeah so glad that I got to see Type O Negative live a few times before he passed away same can be said regarding Dime...I was lucky enough to see both bands live on more that 1 occasion....

Van Canto are fun but not for everyone my DW hates them and thinks they butchered Fear of the Dark, I disagree 

1. Hallowed Be Thy Name by Iron Maiden
2. Colder by Charon
3. Don't Talk to Strangers by Jorn (Dio Cover...RIP RJD  )
4. The Gibbetted Captain Kidd by Scissorfight
5. Necroshine by Overkill


----------



## MomofKatie

Let's see what comes up on this rainy Monday:

1. Sexy and I Know It- Ricky Martin, Glee version
2. Best of Friends- Pearl Baily, Disney's Greatest Vol 3
3. The Wonderful Thing About Tiggers- Jim Cummings, Disney's Greatest Vol 3
4. A Dream is a Wish Your Heart Makes- Linda Ronstadt, Disney Wishes
5. Let's Go Fly a Kite- David Tomlinson, Mary Poppins Original Motion Picture Soundtrack

Very Disney-heavy...


----------



## Starclassic

1. Speechless by Hanson
2. All Along The Watchtower by Dave Matthews Band
3. Carefree Highway by Gordon Lightfoot
4. American Idiot by Green Day
5. Spiderwebs by No Doubt


----------



## siskaren

1. Gettin' You Home - Chris Young

2. Hard Rock Bottom of Your Heart - Randy Travis

3. Behind the Clouds - Brad Paisley (Cars Soundtrack)

4. Life's a Dance - John Michael Montgomery

5. I Am - Craig Morgan


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Vodka by Korpiklaani 
2. Abomonations by Morbid Angel
3. I Want You To Rock Me by Vixen
4. Son of Perdition by Hollenthon
5. D.O.A. by Havok


----------



## sunny_stace

1. I Have You To Thank - Gavin DeGraw
2. That's The Way Love Goes - Janet Jackson
3. You Lie - The Band Perry
4. For The Girl Who Has Everything - *NSync
5. Perfect - Hedley


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Teeth of the Hydra by Omen
2. Ghost Love Score by Nightwish 
3. Ice Queen by Within Temptation and the Metropole Orchestra 
4. The Hunter by Iced Earth
5. Drink Up by Swashbuckle


----------



## Starclassic

1. A Friend To Me by Garth Brooks
2. Little Victories by Matt Nathanson
3. The Zephyr Song by Red Hot Chili Peppers
4. Places by Blue Merle
5. Day Job by Gin Blossoms


----------



## metalis4ever

It's Viking Metal Thorsday and my lastfm knows this so it started the day off proper...

1. Twilight of the Thunder God by Amon Amarth
2. Fur Immer by Warlock
3. Tears of the Dragon by Bruce Dickinson 
4. The Song Remains Un-Named by Silent Civilian
5. 40:1 by Sabaton ... WWII Metal rules!!!!!!! it's like a 4 minute history lesson

So excited I am buying my Iron Maiden tickets today!!!!


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Red Blooded Woman - Kylie Minogue
2. Wannabe - Spice Girls
3. Dude Looks Like A Lady - Aerosmith
4. Stitched Up - Herbie Hancock Ft. John Mayer
5. Today Was A Fairytale - Taylor Swift


----------



## metalis4ever

Power Metal Friday!!!!!! 

1. Desert Rain by Iced Earth ( seeing them next Friday  )
2. Innocent World by Freedom Call 
3. Razorblade Sigh by Gamma Ray
4. Heading Northe by Stormwarrior
5. Man on the Silver Mountain by Hammerfall (Rainbow cover...RIP RJD )


----------



## jog58

It's a straight up metal Friday for me.

1. Bruce Dickinson- Gates of Urizen 
2. Avantasia- The Wicked Symphony
3. Iced Earth- Angel Holocaust
4. Ensiferum- Twilight Tavern
5. Arch Enemy- I will Live Again


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Rock Your Body - Justin Timberlake
2. Hurt - Christina Aguilera
3. Bed Of Roses - Bon Jovi
4. Slow Dancing In A Burning Room - John Mayer
5. Music Of The Night - Phantom Of The Opera soundtrack


----------



## CliveO

Lonely Boy -Black Keys

Throw Your Hands Up- Qwote

These Days- Foo Fighters

Young , Wild, and Free- Wiz

Paradise- Coldplay


----------



## metalis4ever

Happy Saturday!!! 


1. My Ruin by Sevendust
2. Set the World on Fire by Annihilator
3. Face by Sevendust
4. Black Hand Inn by Running Wild 
5. Through and Through by Life of Agony

Wow my iPod went back to 1997 and decided to play 2 Sevendust songs


----------



## metalis4ever

Happy Monday 

1. Anywhere in the Galaxy by Gamme Ray
2. Armageddon by Primal Fear
3. Otherwheres by Lake of Tears
4. Mjoelner by Thyrfing
5. Disciples of the Lie by Iced Earth (seeing them Friday eeeeeekk!!!!!)


----------



## PatchPixie

1.) Talk on Indolence by the Avett Brothers
2.) Tangled up in Blue by Bob Dylan
3.) Temptation of Adam by Josh Ritter
4.) Theologians by Wilco
5.) They Never Got You by Spoon


----------



## sunny_stace

What a week....and it's only Tuesday!  I'm cheating and only listening to my old boyband playlist today!

1. Show Me The Meaning Of Being Lonely - Backstreet Boys
2. Just Got Paid - *Nsync
3. Baby I Would - OTown
4. Get Down - Backstreet Boys
5. When The Lights Go Out - 5ive

That's a little better


----------



## metalis4ever

sunny_stace said:


> What a week....and it's only Tuesday!  I'm cheating and only listening to my old boyband playlist today!



urgh I know, longest week ever!!! Glad I took Friday off for the Iced Earth show 


1. Low by Testament
2. My Eyes by Life of Agony
3. Watching Over Me by Iced Earth 
4. Question Abuse by Tree
5. Snooze Button by Snot


----------



## metalis4ever

Today is a great day!!! My promotion was approved and the week is half over 

1. Metal Heart by Accept
2. Shock by Fear Factory
3. Heretic by Symphony X (seeing them live for the 1st time friday!!  )
4. Something Wicked by Nuclear Assault
5. Johnny Bravo by Tree


----------



## metalis4ever

It's POWER METAL THURSDAY!!!!!!  

Going for 10 because 5 just isn't enought to contain Power Metal 

1. Emerald Sword by Rhapsody of Fire
2. Death is Just a Feeling by Avantasia
3. Speed of Light by Stratovarius
4. Dark Chest of Wonders by Nightwish 
5. Hunger by Amaranthe
6. We Take It From The Living by Powerwolf
7. Trial by the Archon by Blind Guardian
8. Another Angel Down by Avantasia
9. Shamandalie by Sonata Arctica 
10. The Wild Rover by Tyr (fav version of this classic)


----------



## sunny_stace

metalis4ever said:


> urgh I know, longest week ever!!! Glad I took Friday off for the Iced Earth show



I might need a mental health day of my own tomorrow  I'm sitting here still very groggy and puffy from the dentist So I'm continuing my BoyBand theme of the week.

1. More Than That - Backstreet Boys
2. Because Of You - 98 Degrees
3. Gone - *NSync
4. Back Here - BBMak
5. The Game Is Over - *NSync


----------



## metalis4ever

sunny_stace said:


> I might need a mental health day of my own tomorrow  I'm sitting here still very groggy and puffy from the dentist So I'm continuing my BoyBand theme of the week.



I feel you on the dentist part, I had a root canal a couple weeks ago, worst experience ever.....

I took the day off, BE JEALOUS    I have the most Metal day ever planned, going to the Higgins Armory Museum then to the Symphony X/Iced Earth show....

1. Quoth the Raven by Eluveitie
2. As Above So Below by Behemoth
3. Fire! Battle! In Metal! by Dream Evil
4. Brockton Lullaby by Honkeyball
5. She Had the Power by Axe


----------



## sunny_stace

metalis4ever said:


> I feel you on the dentist part, I had a root canal a couple weeks ago, worst experience ever.....
> 
> I took the day off, BE JEALOUS    I have the most Metal day ever planned, going to the Higgins Armory Museum then to the Symphony X/Iced Earth show....



Well I hope you enjoyed your day

I had a _splendid_ day of selling a handful of jewellery and doing health and safety paperwork and sorting through reciepts from the day before to find the one with a small mistake that messed up the balance for the entire day  And I'm still swollen from the dentist...I'm ready for my weekend off!

1. Not Over You - Gavin DeGraw
2. You Can't Stop The Beat - Hairspray OST 
3. Crazy For You - *NSync
4. A Thousand Years - Christina Perri
5. Better That We Break - Maroon 5


----------



## metalis4ever

sunny_stace said:


> Well I hope you enjoyed your day
> 
> I had a _splendid_ day of selling a handful of jewellery and doing health and safety paperwork and sorting through reciepts from the day before to find the one with a small mistake that messed up the balance for the entire day  And I'm still swollen from the dentist...I'm ready for my weekend off!




It was amazing thanks!!!  The Symphony X / Iced Earth show was amazing!!! 

Hope your tooth/mouth is feeling better 

1. What Have You DOne by Within Temptation & Metropole Orchestra
2. The Anticosmic Overload by Obscura
3. Necroshine by Overkill
4. A Token of Malice by Immolation
5. Snot by Snot ...this song always reminds me of the Disney College Program Spring '99 ...good times, good times


----------



## sunny_stace

metalis4ever said:


> 5. Snot by Snot ...this song always reminds me of the Disney College Program Spring '99 ...good times, good times



 Snot reminds you of the college program?   Sorry, for whatever reason that really struck me funny!  And thanks, my teeth are feeling much better!

1. Good Life - OneRepublic
2. Sweeter - Gavin DeGraw
3. E.T. - Katy Perry Ft. Kanye West
4. 9 to 5 - Dolly Parton
5. Let Me Clear My Throat - DJ Kool


----------



## metalis4ever

sunny_stace said:


> Snot reminds you of the college program?   Sorry, for whatever reason that really struck me funny!  And thanks, my teeth are feeling much better!



Maybe because the name of the band is Snot?  They remind me of the Disney College Program because one day I came rolling into Vista Way blasting some Judas Priest and wearing a Snot shirt. I park and I see this girl running towards me, I get out and she was like OMG is that a Snot shirt? We instantly became friends and 13 years later we are still best friends 

Glad your teeth are felling better 

1. Desperate by Vixen
2. Painted Skies by Crimson Glory
3. Leaves Scar by Amorphis
4. Welcome to the Pit by Bruce Dickinson
5. Where Dead Angels Lie by Dissection


----------



## siskaren

1.  The Call of the Wild - Aaron Tippin

2.  My Own Home - The Jungle Book

3.  Part of Your World (Reprise) - The Little Mermaid

4.  Pop a Top - Alan Jackson

5.  It Must Be Love - Alan Jackson


----------



## froggy5657

1. "Little April Shower" Tutti Camarata
2. "Oboe Concerto in C Major, RV 450. Allegro"
3. "Peace and Love" Fountains of Wayne
4. "Blossoms (Score)" from Mulan
5. "The Storm (Score)" from The Little Mermaid

Under 1/5 of my music is Disney, so it's weird that in this sampling 3/5 songs are Disney related.


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Refuse/Resist by Sepultura
2. Supernaut by Black Sabbath
3. Needled 24/7 by Children of Bodom
4. Life is Killing Me by Type O Negative
5. The Piper Never Dies by Edguy


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Melt My Heart To Stone - Adele
2. Welcome To The Future - Brad Paisley
3. Escapade - Janet Jackson
4. Yellow - Coldplay
5. Jolly Holiday - Mary Poppins


----------



## metalis4ever

Tuesday afternoon list 

1. Savannah by Sheavy
2. The Usurper by Celtic Frost
3. Gador's Gate by Hypnoside
4. Brain Dance by Annihilator
5. Murmaider by Dethklok


----------



## metalis4ever

Happy Wednesday!!! The week is almost half over!! 


1. Whispers by Unsun 
2. Choir of Spirits by Obscura
3. Awake From Darkness by Angra
4. Welcome Home by King Diamond \m/  \m/
5. Waiting For My Life To Begin by Blaze Bayley


----------



## metalis4ever

POWER METAL THURSDAY!!! 


1. Dying For An Angel by Avantasia
2. Crystal Night by Masterplan
3. A Legend Reborn by Hammerfall
4. Panzer Battalion by Sabaton...WWII Metal Rules  
5. Avalon by Nocturnal Rites


----------



## MomofKatie

1. Three Little Birds, Bob Marley- Legend
2. One Jump Ahead, Brad Kane, Aladdin- Original Motion Picture Soundtrack
3. I've Done Everything For You, Rick Springfield- Working Class Dog
4. Ginny, Nicholas Hopper- Harry Potter & the Half Blood Prince Score
5. A Dream is a Wish Your Heart Makes, Ilene Woods- Disney's Greatest, Vol 2


----------



## CliveO

1. Smells Like Teen Spirit - Nirvana
2. Losing My Religion - R.E.M.
3. One - U2
4. Nuthin' But a "G" Thang - Dr. Dre
5. Jeremy - Pearl Jam


----------



## siskaren

1. The Mob Song - Beauty and the Beast

2. 1976 - Alan Jackson

3. When Will My Life Begin (Reprise 2) - Tangled

4. That's What Friends Are For - The Jungle Book

5. Mickey Mouse Club March - Classic Disney Volume II: 60 Years of Musical Magic


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Now I See The Light - Tangled soundtrack
2. Shake It Off - Mariah Carey
3. Get Another Boyfriend - Backstreet Boys
4. Stronger - Kelly Clarkson
5. Freckles - Natasha Beddingfield


----------



## metalis4ever

It's Viking Metal Friday 


1. Hold the Heathen Hammer High by Tyr 
2. A Blackened Shield by SuidAkrA
3. The Pursuit of Vikings by Amon Amarth
4. Yarilo by Arkona 
5. Chronicles of Vengeance by Alestorm...hey wait they are Pirate Metal  oh well close enough Argh!!!!!


----------



## sunny_stace

1. That's The Way I Like It - Backstreet Boys
2. Story Of Us - Taylor Swift
3. Overprotected - Britney Spears
4. Fallout - Mariana's Trench
5. It Will Rain - Bruno Mars


----------



## madsmom22

I love Coldplay!  We are going to see them in Dallas in June!  (nice distraction to help us get through the wait until our November Disney trip!!!)


----------



## madsmom22

I love this off-topic thread!  Great way to find new music!

Here is my shuffle list!

Thanksgiving by George Winston
Hide and Seek by Imogen Heap
Red Guitar by Kris Allen
Something Beautiful by The Newsboys
Holiday by GreenDay


----------



## RllngRckBrw

1. Walk - Pantera
2. I Am A Rock - Simon and Garfunkel 
3. Sunflowers - Everclear
4. Hammer Smashed Face - Canibal Corpse
5. More Than A Feeling - Boston

How's that for a mix?


----------



## RllngRckBrw

metalis4ever said:


> Tuesday afternoon list
> 
> 1. Savannah by Sheavy
> 2. The Usurper by Celtic Frost
> 3. Gador's Gate by Hypnoside
> 4. Brain Dance by Annihilator
> 5. Murmaider by Dethklok



Nice! Glad to see I am not the only metal head on here.


----------



## metalis4ever

RllngRckBrw said:


> Nice! Glad to see I am not the only metal head on here.



haha no you are not...glad to see another metal head on here as well...Have you listened to the new Cannibal Corpse album? It's not bad, not bad at all 

1. Sacrifice Unto Sebek by Nile
2. Battle Hymn by Manoway  "Sound the charge into glory ride!!"
3. The Gateway by Roadsaw
4. Out of Control by Edguy
5. Black by Sevendust (another band that reminds me of the Disney College Program Spring '99)


----------



## RllngRckBrw

metalis4ever said:


> haha no you are not...glad to see another metal head on here as well...Have you listened to the new Cannibal Corpse album? It's not bad, not bad at all



I havent listened to the new Corpse. I am a little behind on most newer stuff. I really liked the new Lamb of God tho. 

1. Master of Puppets - Metallica
2. Good Vibrations - Beach Boys
3. Strawberry Fields - Beatles
4. Jumpda.... Up - Soulfly
5. All I Had I Gave - Crowbar


----------



## sunny_stace

madsmom22 said:


> I love Coldplay!  We are going to see them in Dallas in June!  (nice distraction to help us get through the wait until our November Disney trip!!!)



I went to see them a couple of years ago in Toronto!  They were great!  I'm sure you'll have a great time!

1. Stay Beautiful - Taylor Swift
2. Make Her Say - OTown laughing
3. The Call - Backstreet Boys
4. We Belong Together - Gavin DeGraw
5. Womanizer - Britney Spears


----------



## MomofKatie

Let's see what's on tap for this lovely, warm Monday:

1. The White Queen, Danny Elfman- Alice in Wonderland Soundtrack
2. Trashin' the Camp, Phil Collins & Rosie O'Donnell- Tarzan Soundtrack
3. Mother Knows Best Reprise, Donna Murphy- Rapunzel Soundtrack
4. Finale, Shiny Toy Guns- Nightmare Revisited
5. Material Girl, Madonna- Celebration 

A very soundtrack-heavy list today...


----------



## metalis4ever

RllngRckBrw said:


> I havent listened to the new Corpse. I am a little behind on most newer stuff. I really liked the new Lamb of God tho.



Cool, yeah I can't get into LoG, I;ve seen them 4 or 5 times live I just can't get into them...

Monday evening playlist...such a gorgeous day out there today   shame I spent it all in the office 

1. Through the Eyes of the King by Jon Oliva's Pain 
2. Human Parasite by Powerworld
3. Shatter the Wisdom by Neuraxis
4. Superchrist by Sam Black Church
5. Neverland by Eluveitie


----------



## metalis4ever

Happy Tuesday!! My first of 3 straight days of working from home, loving this promotion  


1. Old by Machine Head
2. The Anticosmic Overload by Obscura
3. Eating the Sun by The Sign of The Southern Cross
4. Black Seeds of Vengeance by Nile
5. Stand Up and Shout by Jorn (tribute to Ronnie James Dio  )


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Where You Are - Gavin DeGraw
2. Viva Forever - Spice Girls
3. Paradise - Coldplay
4. Part Of Me - Katy Perry
5. Love In An Elevator - Aerosmith


----------



## WebmasterAlex

1. Happier-Guster
2. Needle and the damage done- Neil Young
3. Turn the page- Metallica
4. Come as you are- Nirvana
5. Where'd You Go- Fort Minor


----------



## DisneyDiana!

Just Like Heaven- The Cure
Candle in the Wind- Elton John
Runaway- BonJovi
Cinderella- The Mice from Cinderella
A Bolt Out of the Blue- From Wishes


----------



## metalis4ever

Happy Wednesday everyone!!! Week is almost half over 

1. Back to Sleep by Factory of Dreams
2. My Body, A Funeral by My Dying Bride
3. The Leper Affinity by Opeth
4. Black Funeral by Mercyful Fate
5. Low by Testament


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Like A Prayer - Glee Cast version
2. Comouflage - Brad Paisley
3. Landslide - Dixie Chicks
4. Pop Goes The World - Men Without Hats rotfl
5. Colours Of The Wind - Pocahontas


----------



## metalis4ever

Happy Thursday!!!! 


1. Deadfall by Snot
2. Words and Music by Life of Agony
3. Pakanajuhla by Moonsorrow
4. Invincible by Holy Martyr
5. Too Close to Hate by Sevendust


----------



## sunny_stace

1. I'm Gonna Miss Her - Brad Paisley
2. Summer of '69 - Bryan Adams
3. Walk This Way - Aerosmith & Run DMC
4. Sweeter - Gavin DeGraw
5. Caught In A Moment - Sugababes


----------



## metalis4ever

It's Power Metal Friday!! 

1. Deliverance by Nocturnal Rites
2. Heavan Can Wait by Gamma Ray 
3. Below by Jorn
4. Titans of Our Time by Iron Savior
5. I Want Out by Helloween


----------



## dgthree

Haven't played along in a while, so here goes:

1.  Now Generation - The Black Eyed Peas
2.  Fragil (Portuguese) - Sting
3.  Down on the Farm - Tim McGraw
4.  I'll Make a Man Out of You - Donny Osmond & Chorus
5.  Last Friday Night - Katy Perry


----------



## siskaren

1. The Siamese Cat Song - Lady and the Tramp

2. Mine, Mine, Mine - Pocahontas

3. Penguin Dance - Mary Poppins

4. When She Loved Me - Toy Story 2

5. Transformation - Beauty and the Beast


----------



## MomofKatie

1. Let's Hear It for the Boy, Deniece Williams- Footloose Soundtrack
2. Someday, John Legend- August Rush Soundtrack
3. Moves Like Jagger/Jumpin' Jack Flash, Glee- Glee Season 3
4. Gur Nalon Ishq Mitha, DJ Rehka- Basement Bhangra Compilation


----------



## sunny_stace

1. If I Never See Your Face Again - Maroon 5
2. Oops I Did It Again - Britney Spears
3. Hurt - Christina Aguilera
4. Not Myself - John Mayer
5. Tonight - New Kids On The Block


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Evil Spell by Primal Fear
2. Wrecking Crew by Overkill
3. Let The Thunder Roar by Grim Reaper
4. Propaganda by Sepultura
5. South of Heaven by Slayer


----------



## SouthernExplorer

*Last Breath ~ Ahmed Bukhatir
Whispers ~ Elton John
Something Funny Going On ~ Sebastian the Crab (actually Sam Wright)
Geico Commercial - Maxwell the Piggy 
Hakuna Matata ~ The Lion King*


----------



## Luv2CtheMouse

Heal the World - Michael Jackson
Spoonful of Sugar - Mary Poppin Disney Classics
Away in a Manger - Martina Mcbride White Christmas
Love Dont Live Here Anymore - Madonna
Grim Grinning Ghosts - Magic Kingdom Theme Park Music


----------



## bytheblood

Mighty to Save by Jeremy Camp
Soarin' (obvious)
Nothing But the Blood by Matt Redman
Overcome by Jeremy Camp
Recipe for Love by Harry Connick Jr


----------



## metalis4ever

Happy Monday 

1. Primo Victoria by Sabaton
2. Reaper Calling by Whiskey Rebels
3. For Whom The Bell Tolls by Monsorrow (Metallica cover)
4. Lost at 22 by Life of Agony
5. Catch the Shadows by Falconer

Wow my Shuffle has a case of the Mondays, it is all over the place, it has left me confused haha


----------



## SouthernExplorer

*Easy Money ~ Brad Paisley
St. Louis Blues ~ Louis Armstrong
Act of War ~ Elton John and Millie Jackson
Warm Love In A Cold World ~ Elton John
"Krusty The Clown" Main Title ~ The Simpsons

Just for extra measure:

P.Y.T. (Pretty Young Thing) ~ Michael Jackson*


----------



## siskaren

1. Just Around the Riverbend - Pocahontas

2. God Help the Outcasts - Hunchback of Notre Dame

3. When Will My Life Begin - Tangles

4. Poor Unfortunate Souls - The Little Mermaid

5. Beauty and the Beast - Peabo Bryson and Celine Dion


----------



## sunny_stace

The craziness in my life right now has confined me to my "mellow out" playlist to stay calm...

1. Spell It Out - Gavin DeGraw
2. Realize - Colbie Callait
3. Amber - 311
4. Beautiful Mess - Jason Mraz
5. All I Need - Christina Aguilera


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Daughter of the Sun by Blood Ceremony
2. At The Gallows End by Candlemass
3. The South is Rising by The Sign of the Southern Cross
4. Tale of the Sea Maid by Leaves' Eyes
5. Past TIme With Good Company by Blackmore's Night

wow my shuffle was wicked mellow today , not 1 single heavy song, strange


----------



## metalis4ever

It's Work from Home Wednesday!!! Which means I am hitting shuffle Loud and Proud!! 

1. The Dragon Lies Bleeding by Hammerfalll
2. Come Into My Nightmare by Dark Nova
3. Farewell by Avantasia
4. Open Your Eyes by Guano Apes
5. For My Fallen Angel by My Dying Bride


----------



## SouthernExplorer

*Warning Sign ~ Coldplay
Coming Back To Life ~ Pink  Floyd
Breathe (Live) ~ Pink Floyd
Eve's Dance ~ Lifescapes
Believe ~ Lenny Kravitz*​


----------



## metalis4ever

*It's Viking Metal Thorsday * 


1. De To Spellemenn by Myrkgrav 
2. Twilight of the Thunder God by Amon Amarth 
3. Hearts of Stone by Mithotyn
4. Guradians of Aasgard by Amon Amarth 
5. Battle Against Time by Wintersun

Now I feel like riding Malestrom


----------



## SouthernExplorer

*L'adieu (Piano) ~ Frédéric Chopin
English Suite No. 5 in E Minor, BWV 810: Allemande (JS Bach) ~ Daniel Benn

Knockin' On Heaven's Door ~ Gn'R

Cleanin' Up The Town ~ Bus Boys

Say Goodbye Hollywood ~ Eminem*​


----------



## T Morrows Child

Here we go . . . just found my iPod again after months hidden somewhere, lol!

Baby Don't You Do It - The Who
Town Without Pity - Ferron
Part of Your World - Jessica Simpson from the Disney Mania CD
Sunshine and Clouds (And Everything Proud) - Clap Your Hands Say Yeah
Diamond Dogs - David Bowie


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Kiss The Girl - The Little Mermaid
2. I Want You Back - *NSync
3. Chariot - Gavin DeGraw
4. Lady Marmalade - Moulin Rouge soundtrack
5. Shiver - Maroon 5


----------



## siskaren

1. Steady as the Beating Drum - Pocahontas

2. I'm Gonna Be Somebody - Travis Tritt

3. Ev'rybody Has a Laughing Place - Song of the South

4. That Summer - Garth Brooks

5. I Was Born With a Broken Heart - Aaron Tippin


----------



## metalis4ever

Wrestlemania Weekend Woooooooooo!!!!!!! Hitting shuffle on my wrestling playlist!!!!


1. Sexy Boy - Shawn Micheals Entrance Theme
2. Just Close Your Eyes by Waterproof Blonde - Christian Entrance Theme
3. Be a Man by Macho Man Randy Savage...Be a Man Hogan!!!!!
4. Chavito Ardiente- Chavo Guerrero Entrance Theme oooooooo Chavo
5. Turn Up The Trouble - Mrrrrrrrrr Kennedy!!!...Kennedy Entrance Them


----------



## siskaren

I think this thread needs a bump!

1. Prince Ali - Aladdin

2. By the Sword / Sons of Dixie - Broadway All Stars

3. Impressions de France

4. We Go Together - Little Big Town

5. Route 66 - John Mayer


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Hell Hath No Fury Like A Woman Scorned by Angtoria
2. Damage Path by Diecast
3. Set The World on Fire by Annihilator
4. Smashing the Antiu by Nile
5. Vote With A Bullet by Corrosion of Conformity


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Rumor Has It - Adele
2. Domino - Jessie J
3. Your Body Is A Wonderland - John Mayer
4. Who Do You Think You Are - Spice Girls 
5. I'm Yours - Jason Mraz


----------



## LionKingRules84

1. A Taste of Honey - The Beatles
2. Man of the Hour - Pearl Jam
3. Shallow Bay - Breaking Benjamin
4. One Week - Barenaked Ladies
5. Love-Hate-Sex-Pain - Godsmack

I like my rock music.


----------



## metalis4ever

Work from home Wednesday 

1. Wild Child by W.A.S.P.
2. Farewell by Avantasia
3. Song For Ronnie James by Jorn....RIP Ronnie James Dio 
4. Never Say Never by Overkill
5. You...My Ruin by Before The Rain


----------



## Tropical Wilds

"You and I" ~ Lady GaGa
"It Will Rain" ~ Bruno Mars
"We Found Love" ~ Rihanna
"Lighters" ~ Bad Meets Evil
"Joey" ~ Concrete Blonde


----------



## dgthree

England - Great Big Sea
Raise Your Glass - Pink
Boat of Silver - Gordon Bok, Ann Mayo Muir, Ed Trickett
Need You Now - Lady Antebellum
Meet Me Halfway - Black Eyed Peas


----------



## SouthernExplorer

*French Suite No. 4 in E-Flat Major, BWV 815: Allemande - JS Bach
Erased - Annie Lennox
Something There - Paige O'Hara & Robby Benson
Love Me Tender - Elvis
Woman - John Lennon*


----------



## LionKingRules84

1. And Your Bird can sing - The Beatles
2. Felt Tip Pen - The Seatbelts (Cowboy Bebop soundtrack)
3. Lift me Up - Darren Hayes
4. Alive - P.O.D.
5. Book's Hair/Ready for Battle - Greg Edmonson (Firefly soundtrack)

I'm a geek!


----------



## siskaren

1. Panic at the Bank - Mary Poppins

2. Lavender Blue (Dilly Dilly) - Burl Ives

3. Be Prepared - The Lion King

4. Honor to Us All - Mulan

5. Savages (Part 2) - Pocahontas


----------



## metalis4ever

Working from home again today!! Wooooo!!! I get to watch Masters coverage all day and Red Sox opening day....GO SOX!!! 


1. Riders Of The Storm by Hammerfall
2. In Blood-Devour This Sanctity by Belphegor
3. The Way We Were by Sam Black Church
4. Burnout by Roadsaw
5. Stand Up and Shout by Dio


----------



## 1Grumpy9

1 - I'm Sexy and I Know It by LMAFO
2 - Alone with You by Jake Owen
3 - Moves Like Jaggar by Maroon 5
4 - Don't Want This Night To End by Luke Bryan
5 - Dancin' Away With My Heart by Lady Antebellum


----------



## LionKingRules84

1. Nookie - Limp Bizkit
2. Baby be Mine - Michael Jackson
3. No More Sorrow - Linkin Park
4. Desecration Smile - Red Hot Chili Peppers
5. Ukulele de Chocobo - Final Fantasy IX soundtrack

Was wondering how long it would take for my video game soundtrack music to come up.


----------



## SouthernExplorer

*The Saddest Song I've Got ~ Annie Lennox
My Little Grass Shack ~ The Andrews Sisters
Sea of Heartbreak ~ Johnny Cash
Honky Cat (Elton 60 Live Version) - Elton John
The Chipmunk Song Take 1 - The Chipmunks​*


----------



## nopaewetirovafr

Sink - Brand New
Move Along -  The All-American Rejects
Everywhere - Fleetwood Mac
Into the Night - Santana feat. Chad Kroeger
Yellow - Coldplay


----------



## metalis4ever

Bored, so I'm hitting shuffle for a 2nd time today 

1. Hate Anthem by Obscura
2. Cemetery by Tree
3. Night's Blood by Dissection
4. Ocean Gateways by Obscura
5. Demanufacture by Fear Factory


----------



## SouthernExplorer

*True Fine Love ~ Steve Miller Band
Goodnight Saigon ~ Billy Joel
Christmas Can't Be Far Away ~ Burl Ives
Sixteen Going On Seventeen ~ The Sound of Music
My Home's In Alabama - Finally some Alabama!*


----------



## LionKingRules84

1. Compromise - Smile Empty Soul
2. Come Together - Michael Jackson
3. Forever Shamed - Godsmack
4. Dissident - Pearl Jam
5. Sick - Seven Wiser (The Punisher soundtrack)


----------



## siskaren

1. Pre-Show: The Illinois Story - Walt Disney and the 1964 World's Fair

2. Go Tell It On The Mountain - Little Big Town

3. Let Me In - The Osmonds

4. Bless the Broken Road - Rascal Flatts

5. When Will My Life Begin (Reprise 1) - Tangles


----------



## Starclassic

1. #41 by Dave Matthews Band
2. The Unlucky Ones by Admiral Twin
3. Answering Machine by Matt Nathanson
4. Everybody's Changing by Keane
5. A Long December by Counting Crows


----------



## sunny_stace

Things have been so crazy around here I haven't had time to spend with my ipod!

1. My Love - Justin Timberlake
2. Don't Want You Back - Backstreet Boys
3. In My Pocket - Mandy Moore
4. Fallout - Mariana's Trench
5. Set Fire To The Rain - Adele


----------



## Ariel2983

Journey-Anyway you want it
Nickleback-Gotta be somebody
Matchbox Twenty-Unwell
Reba Mcentire- She wasnt good enough for him
Chicago Soundtrack-Nowadays


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Vodka by Korpiklaani 
2. Ours is the Kingdom by Forefather
3. Hello From The Gutter by Overkill
4. Children of Heaven by Sword
5. Dance of Death by Iron Maiden


----------



## metalis4ever

Happy Monday 

1. Only For The Weak by In Flames
2. Tecato by Snot
3. Johnny Bravo by Tree
4. Forever Failure by Paradise Lost
5. Heart of Darkness by Arch Enemy  \m/  \m/


----------



## sunny_stace

1. What It's Like To Be Me - Britney Spears Ft. Justin Timberlake
2. Boom Boom Pow - The Black Eyed Peas
3. Radiation - Gavin DeGraw
4. Marry You - Bruno Mars
5. Beauty And The Beast - Beauty And The Beast soundtrack


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Twilight of the Thunder God by Amon Amarth
2. Nothing At All by Darkbuster
3. Edge of a Broken Heart by Vixen
4. Ritual by Ghost
5. 40:1 by Sabaton


----------



## dgthree

1.  Enchantment Passing Through - Aida
2.  Badge - Cream
3.  How Are Things in Glocca Morra - The Irish Tenors
4.  Total Eclipse of the Heart - Glee Cast
5.  God Babe, You've Been Good for Me - Harry Chapin

Gotta love the randomness of Shuffle.  =)


----------



## LionKingRules84

1. The Trading Station pt. 1 - David Newman(Serenity soundtrack)
2. Passive - A Perfect Circle
3. Brave, Brave, Brave - Da Vinci's Notebook
4. Golgotha Tenement Blues - Machines of Loving Grace(The Crow soundtrack)
5. Sad Happy - Cold (I love this song!)

Weird mix of stuff on that shuffle.


----------



## T Morrows Child

Time for a Coffee Break!

Be Your Santa Claus - Keith Sweat  (Hey!  Does anyone know how to make your iPod skip songs like holiday music?!?)
Prophecy - Judas Priest
Exodus - Bob Marley & The Wailers
Let Your Loss Be Your Lesson - Robert Plant/Allison Krauss
Uniforms - Pete Townsend


----------



## metalis4ever

T Morrows Child said:


> Time for a Coffee Break!
> 
> Be Your Santa Claus - Keith Sweat  (Hey!  Does anyone know how to make your iPod skip songs like holiday music?!?)
> *Prophecy - Judas Priest*
> Exodus - Bob Marley & The Wailers
> Let Your Loss Be Your Lesson - Robert Plant/Allison Krauss
> Uniforms - Pete Townsend



Priest Rules!!!! 

1. Among Ancestors by Turisas
2. Sunflowers and Sunsets by Bane
3. Nymphetamine Fix by Cradle of Filth...one of our wedding songs 
4. New Machine by Overkill
5. Moonchild by Iron Maiden


----------



## dgthree

T Morrows Child said:


> (Hey!  Does anyone know how to make your iPod skip songs like holiday music?!?)



In iTunes, right click on the song, pick "Get Info" & check off "never shuffle" (or something like that).  This will keep the songs from being included in shuffles.  You can always change it back when you want the holiday tracks to pop up again.

Today's shuffle:
1. Stereo Hearts - Gym Class Heroes w/ Adam Levine
2. Jeremiah Blues, Pt. 2 - Sting
3. Dancing Queen - Glee Cast
4. The Song That Goes Like This - Spamalot 
5. My Heart Will Go On - Celine Dion


----------



## T Morrows Child

metalis4ever said:


> Priest Rules!!!!




The Metal Gods  \m/


----------



## T Morrows Child

dgthree said:


> In iTunes, right click on the song, pick "Get Info" & check off "never shuffle" (or something like that).  This will keep the songs from being included in shuffles.  You can always change it back when you want the holiday tracks to pop up again.
> 
> Thanks!  This tip comes in super-handy!  ('Cause stuff like Tenacious D should probably be taken out of shuffle, too! )


----------



## LionKingRules84

1. Kansas city/Hey-Hey-Hey! - The Beatles
2. War Machine - AC/DC
3. Love Bites - Def Leppard
4. Soceress Parade (orchestrated) - Final Fantasy VIII Soundtrack
5. Age of Loneliness - Enigma

I swear only the strangest mix of songs comes up when I decide to do it for this thread.


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Siberian Love Affairs by Diablo Swing Orchestra
2. Ritual by Ghost
3. The Ones Who Breathe The Flame by Seven Kingdoms
4. Union (Slopes of St. Benedict) by Sabaton
5. Ragnarok by Stormwarrior


----------



## sunny_stace

Housework break! 

1. Teenage Dream - Glee cast version
2. Climbing The Walls - Backstreet Boys
3. Bleeding Love - Leona Lewis
4. Sweetest Goodbye - Maroon 5
5. The Story Of Us - Taylor Swift


----------



## LionKingRules84

1. I Saw Her Standing There - The Beatles
2. Mic Check - Rage Against The Machine
3. The Package - A Perfect Circle
4. The Grudge - Tool (saw them in concert this past Jan. awesome!)
5. Stupid Girl Remix - Garbage


----------



## metalis4ever

Happy Friday!!!!!!   

1. Morgane Le Fay by Grave Digger
2. Genesis by Ghost
3. Solitude Within by Evergrey
4. Acapulco Gold by Mos Generator
5. I Want You To Rock Me by Vixen


----------



## metalis4ever

Happy Monday.... 


1. Spill! by Stolen Babies
2. Zombie Blitzkrieg by Debauchery
3. Headbanging Man by Grave Digger
4. Back From Hell by Primal Fear
5. Thousandfold by Eluveitie


----------



## sunny_stace

metalis4ever said:


> Happy Monday....



Indeed....

1. Give Me All Your Luvin' - Madonna Ft. Nicki Minaj and M.I.A.
2. I'll Be Waiting - Adele
3. Chariot - Gavin DeGraw
4. Celebrity - Brad Paisley
5. You've Got A Friend In Me - Toy Story


----------



## kmarie99

I love this "game"

Wishes - Disney Fireworks
Fear - Pauley Perrette
I won't say i'm in love - Hercules
Secrets - One Republic
I'm Awesome - Spose


----------



## metalis4ever

kmarie99 said:


> I love this "game"



Me too, it's my fav 


1. The South Is Rising by The Sign Of The Southern Cross
2. Open Your Eyes by Guano Apes
3. Cranking The Sirens by Soilwork
4. Indian Struggles, Land, Life and Liberty by Ward Churchill (Spoken Word)
5. Set the World on Fire by Annihilator


----------



## debilovesmickey

1. Bibbidi Bobbidi Boo
2.A Whole New World
3.He Chose the Nails
4.Here Comes the Sun
5.Wedding Song


----------



## LionKingRules84

1. Almost Over - Limp Bizkit
2. Killing in the Name - Rage Against the Machine
3. Uncle Buford #1 - Da Vinci's Notebook
4. Points of Authority [Live] - Linkin Park (live in Texas)
5. Waltz for the Moon - Final Fantasy VIII Soundtrack


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Sound of the Underground by Sister Sin
2. Brockton Lullaby by Honkeyball
3. Cruise Ship Terror by Swashbuckle  
4. Voyage To Utopia by Factory of Dreams
5. Another Angel Down by Avantasia


----------



## Trekker

1.  Born To Run - Lynyrd Skynyrd
2. Small Town Jerico - Sugarland
3. Never Knew Lonely - Vince gill
4. Wild Eyed Southern Boys - 38 special
5. Sunday Afternoon - Rascal Flatts


----------



## siskaren

1. You'll Be in My Heart - Tarzan

2. Kiss the Girl - Little Mermais

3. Beauty and the Beast - Beauty and the Beast

4. A Man Has Dreams (The Life I Lead - A Spoonful of Sugar) - Mary Poppins

5. Reception at the Palace / So This is Love - Cinderella

I'm currently listening to a Disney movie music playlist.


----------



## T Morrows Child

Trying to wake up . . . let's see what's in store for me today:

Watcher of the Skies - Genesis
Rosita - Antigone Rising
What's Not To Like - Hannah Montana Soundtrack (thx to my 8 yr old girl . . .)
Girl and the Sea - The Presets
You'll Be Mine - The Beatles


SO, who knows what kind of day it will be!  All over the place and no where I choose to go, it seems!


----------



## metalis4ever

*It's Power Metal Friday!!!* 

1. Heaven Denies by Demons & Wizards 
2. The Dragon Lies Bleeding by Hammerfall
3. Lust For Life by Gamma Ray
4. Fullmoon by Sonata Arctica :Worship:
5. I Walk Alone by Jorn


----------



## LionKingRules84

1. Ole - Black Thorn
2. Hey, Johnny Park - Foo Fighters
3. Dissident - Pearl Jam
4. Heartbreaker - Led Zeppelin
5. Re-Arranged - Limp Bizkit


----------



## siskaren

1. If I Never Knew You - Jon Secada and Shanice

2. When You Wish Upon a Star - Cliff Edwards

3. Trouble at Uncle Albert's - Mary Poppins

4. Pavement Artist (Reprise) - Mary Poppins

5. Arabian Nights - Aladdin


----------



## jimmiej

1) Mama Told Me (Not to Come)- Three Dog Night
2) Two Time My Lovin'- The Fabulous Thunderbirds
3) I Know Why the River Runs- Lee Ann Womack
4) Lamb of God- Mark McClure
5) Love So Right- Bee Gees


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Lucky Star - Madonna
2. Bigger - Backstreet Boys
3. 1, 2, 3, 4 - Plain White T's
4. Save The Last Dance For Me - Michael Buble
5. See Ya - Atomic Kitten


----------



## LionKingRules84

1. Another Know It All - Chevelle
2. Back in the USSR - The Beatles
3. Road to Anglesea - Black Thorn
4. Feel Your Love Tonight - Van Halen
5. The selling of Waternish - Seven Nations


----------



## metalis4ever

Happy Monday 


1. Caboose by Snapcase
2. Inflamed With Rage by Behemoth
3. Icon Dreams by Borknagar
4. Eternity is Within by Shadows Fall
5. Gates of Urizen by Bruce Dickinson


----------



## metalis4ever

Longest week ever...time for Death Metal Tuesday 

1. Gutted by Cannibal Cropse
2. Chapel of Ghouls by Morbid Angel
3. Infidel by Vital Remains
4. Unholy Cult by Immolation
5. Satan Spawn, The Caco-Deamon by Deicide


----------



## Disneyfreak616

1. Innocent- Taylor Swift
2. So Yesterday- Hilary Duff
3. Enchanted- Taylor Swift
4. Double Trouble- Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban
5. Almost There- Anika Noni Rose (Princess and the Frog)


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Teardrops On My Guitar - Taylor Swift
2. Vogue - Madonna
3. Bigger Than My Body - John Mayer
4. Summertime - New Kids On The Block
5. Shattered Glass - Britney Spears


----------



## LionKingRules84

1. Corduroy - Pearl Jam
2. The Patient - Tool
3. Moonlight Nocturne - Castlevania:symphony of the Night soundtrack
4. Ask me Why - The Beatles
5. Silence Must be Heard - Enigma


----------



## metalis4ever

LionKingRules84 said:


> *2. The Patient - Tool*



Great song, I LOVE how it kicks in at around the 2 minute mark 

1. An American Trilogy by Manowar (Elvis cover) Metal is so versatile 
2. Goodbye Windows by Corrosion of Conformity
3. The Toy Master by Avantasia feat. Alice Cooper
4. Summer Breeze by Type O Negative (Seals & Crofts cover)
5. The South is Rising by The Sign Of The Southern Cross


----------



## siskaren

1. Something Good - The Sound of Music

2. This is Country Music - Brad Paisley

3. Sea of Heartbreak -Jimmy Buffet & George Strait

4. Impressions de France

5. Ocean Front Property - George Strait


----------



## metalis4ever

Longest....Week....Ever....Which can only mean 1 thing.....It's.....

*Female Fronted European Symphonic Metal Friday* 


1. Never Enough by Epica 
2. Ice Queen by Within Temptaion and the Metrpole Orchestra 
3. Scarborough Fair by Leaves' Eyes 
4. Whispers by Unsun 
5. Phantom of the Opera by Nightwish


----------



## KCmike

1.  Cheers to That - Smash Cast (TV)
2.  Summer is over - Jon Mclaughlin and Sara Bareilles
3.  Zac Brown Band - No hurry
4.  Magical - live recording of Disneyland Summer Fireworks
5.  Boston - Peace of Mind


----------



## metalis4ever

I've seen Hundreds of bands live but I have to say none put on a better stage show than the band I saw last night...Rammstein....so in honor of that I hit shuffle on my Rammstein playlist...


1. Amerika by Rammstein
2. Engel by Rammstein
3. Mutter by Rammstein
4. Mein Herz Brent by Rammstein  
5. Links 2 3 4 by Rammstein


----------



## LionKingRules84

metalis4ever said:


> I've seen Hundreds of bands live but I have to say none put on a better stage show than the band I saw last night...Rammstein....so in honor of that I hit shuffle on my Rammstein playlist...
> 
> 
> 1. Amerika by Rammstein
> 2. Engel by Rammstein
> 3. Mutter by Rammstein
> 4. Mein Herz Brent by Rammstein
> 5. Links 2 3 4 by Rammstein



I saw them on the 26th in Philly they were awesome! Most underrated band ever!!! 

So I'm not off topic I'll do the same:

1. Wo Bist Du - Rammstein
2. Feuer Frei!- Rammstein (this was amazing live!)
3. Wiener Blut - Rammstein
4. Klavier - Rammstein
5. Reise Reise - Rammstein


----------



## metalis4ever

LionKingRules84 said:


> I saw them on the 26th in Philly they were awesome! Most underrated band ever!!!



I agree they are an amazing band, it was my 3rd time seeing them but first since 2000, worth every penny...


1. Embodied Deception by Fleshgod Apocalypse
2. At The Gallows End by Candlemass
3. I Want Out by Helloween
4. Eye for an Eye by Soulfly
5. Primo Victoria by Sabaton


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Someone Like You -Adele
2. Vultures - John Mayer
3. Cheated On Me - Gavin DeGraw
4. What Goes Around Comes Around - Justin Timberlake
5. The Way You Make Me Feel - Michael Jackson


----------



## metalis4ever

Can't believe it's Thursday already!!!

1. War Nerve by Pantera
2. (Do)Minion by Eluveitie
3. Army of Darkness by Incite
4. Biotech is Godzilla by Sepultura
5. The Imposition by Fleshgod Apocalypse


----------



## metalis4ever

Happy Friday!!!!! 

1. System by In Flames
2. Uprising by Sabaton  ..seeing them for the first time live tomorrow
3. Evilized by Dream Evil
4. The Quest by Alestorm  arrrrrrggghh Pirate Metal rules!!!
5. Tower of The Queen by Falconer


----------



## metalis4ever

Today is my 180 day mark from our next WDW trip, I was able to get all my dining reservations  So today's hit Shuffle is a joyous one 

1. Alison Hell by Annihilator
2. House of Sleep by Amorphis
3. Sound Of The Republic by Raised Fist
4. The Man Who Would Not Die by Blaze Bayley
5. Terminator by Sevendust ....love this, it reminds me of Disney College Program Spring '99


----------



## metalis4ever

Where did everybody go???? 


1. Last Rites by Mercyful Fate
2. Use My Third Arm by Pantera
3. Don't Hold Back by Riot
4. Fisarkens Fiende by Finntroll
5. This Threat Is Real by Divine Heresy


----------



## LionKingRules84

1. That's the Way - Led Zeppelin
2. Stray - Steve Conte(Wolf's Rain soundtrack)
3. Numb/Encore[Live] - Linkin Park&Jay Z at Milton Keynes
4. Stan[Live] - Eminem feat Elton john
5. Rock and Roll Dreams Come Through - Meat Loaf


----------



## metalis4ever

Wooohooo it's Power Metal Thursday!!! 


1. Rocket Ride by Edguy 
2. Scotland Unitied by Grave Digger
3. Beware The Heavens by Sinergy
4. Back In Control by Sabaton... WWII Metal Rules!!!!!
5. Steel Meets Steel by Hammerfall


----------



## dgthree

metalis4ever said:


> Where did everybody go????



Dunno.  It sure is quiet.  I guess with the nicer weather, people are spending time away from the 'puter or something.  =)

Anyhow, here's my 5 for the day:

1. Run Runaway - Great Big Sea
2. Benjamin Calypso - Joseph & the Amazing Technicolor Dreamcoat 1993 B'way Cast
3. A Boy Named Sue - Johnny Cash
4. Ring Them Bells - Joan Baez
5. Stranded (Haiti Mon Amour) - Jay-Z, Bono, The Edge & Rihanna (Hope for Haiti Now)


----------



## angelfan91

1. La Villa Strangiato - Rush
2. Caravan - Rush
3. I Should Have Known - Foo Fighters
4. Roundabout - Yes
5. Something Abut You - Boston


----------



## metalis4ever

angelfan91 said:


> 1. La Villa Strangiato - Rush
> 2. Caravan - Rush
> 3. I Should Have Known - Foo Fighters
> 4. Roundabout - Yes
> 5. Something Abut You - Boston



AWESOME shuffle!!! I love Yes, Rush and Boston 


Happy Friday Everyone!!!! 

1. Gutter Ballet by Savatage  
2. Heaven Can Wait by Iron Maiden
3. Awake by Mutinty Within
4. Behind the Mask by Forbidden
5. The Bleeding Baroness by Candlemass


----------



## metalis4ever

Happy Monday 


1. Goodbye Windows by Corrosion of Conformity
2. Fullmoon by Sonata Arctica
3. Sound Of The Republic by Raised Fist
4. The Gateway by Roadsaw
5. I've Had Enough by Paul Di'Anno


----------



## T Morrows Child

I just ported over a bunch of music from the whole family, so who knows what will come up!

1.  We Do What We're Told - Peter Gabriel
2.  Sailing Ship Columbia: Drunken Sailor clip - Walt Disney Productions (Park sound files)
3.  She's A Rebel - Green Day
4.  That Thing You Do! (Live) - The Oneders (Wonders)
5.  Nobody's Problems - Angela Lansbury from Bedknobs & Broomsticks


----------



## linnell

Ok, let's see what's up this Monday morning.

"Oh Sherri" - from the Rock of Ages OBC
"Tide is High" - Blondie
"Don't You Remember" - Adele
"The Truth" Kris Allen
"Horseshoes and Handgrenades" -Green Day

Nice.


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Scarborough Fair (Acoustic Version) by Leaves Eyes
2. Ninth Circle by Sam Black Church
3. 2nd Hand by Pitchshifter
4. Medusa by Anthrax
5. Initiation by Seasons of the Wolf


----------



## siskaren

1. One Last Hope - Hercules

2. Does He Love You - Reba McEntire and Linda Davis

3. Chasin' That Neon Rainbow - Alan Jackson

4. Fore She Was Mama - Clay Walker

5. Designated Drinker - Alan Jackson and George Strait


----------



## metalis4ever

Longest.....Week......EVER


1. Sacred Heart by Dio   RIP Ronnie James Dio
2. Miklagard by Rebellion
3. I Don't Wanna Be Me by Type O Negative  RIP  Peter Steele 
4. Desert Rain by Iced Earth
5. The Paint Chips Away by Bane


----------



## T Morrows Child

Can't think of Dio without hearing the Tenacious D song in my head, lol!  I don't know if they ruined him for me or vaulted him higher!

This will set the tone for my day - we'll see how they shuffle out:
1.  Just Call Me Joe - Sinead O' Connor
2.  Theme from Superman - John Williams
3.  A Change of Heart - the John Carter soundtrack
4.  Cheer Down - George Harrison
5.  Something Good This Way Comes - Jakob Dylan


----------



## metalis4ever

T Morrows Child said:


> Can't think of Dio without hearing the Tenacious D song in my head, lol!  I don't know if they ruined him for me or vaulted him higher!



 For me TD vaulted Dio even higher than before \m/ 


1. Unleashed by Epica
2. The Toy Master by Avantasia feat. Alice Cooper
3. Rock 'N' Roll Children by Dio :Worship: :Worship:
4. For Victory or Death by Amon Amarth
5. The Box by Snot ...always reminds me of 1999 Disney College Program..Vista Way 4 Life


----------



## metalis4ever

*Power Metal Friday!!!! *

1. The Hunter by Iced Earth   
2. Promised Land by Avantasia 
3. The Way of the Warrior by Hammerfall  
4. The Haunting (Somewhere in Time) by Kamelot
5. Love's Tragedy Asunder by Demons & Wizards  

My shuffle starting my Friday off right with one of my favorite songs ever!!!!!


----------



## jog58

Power metal Friday does indeed rule!

1. Paradise Lost- Symphony X

2. Primo Victoria- Sabaton

3. I Want Out- Sonata Artica

4. The Scarecrow- Avantasia

5. Phantom of the Opera- Nightwish


----------



## sunny_stace

Feels like it's been forever since I've done this!!

1. Shadow Days - John Mayer
2. Today Was A Fairytale - Taylor Swift
3. Payphone - Maroon 5
4. Copstop - Gavin DeGraw
5. Rock Your Body - Justin Timberlake


----------



## Starclassic

1. Brace Yourself by Howie Day
2. You & Me by Dave Matthews Band
3. Across The Universe by Rufus Wainwright
4. Hair by Lady Gaga
5. Anna Begins by Counting Crows


----------



## Tangledtink

Krazy~Pitbull
Everywhere I Go~Hollywood Undead
Fallin'~ Alicia Keys
Bottoms Up~ Nickelback
Butterfly~ Crazy Town


----------



## dvc one day

1. My Name is Jonas - Weezer
2. Girl From the North Country - Bob Dylan
3. Rebellion - Arcade Fire
4. Pink Triangle - Weezer
5. New Slang - The Shins


----------



## metalis4ever

Is it Friday yet? 

1. Seeds of the Suffering by Suffocation
2. No Tolerance For Imperfection by Man Must Die
3. Reconnect by Sevendust
4. I Could Have Been A Dreamer by Dio :Worship:
5. Born In A Burial Gown by Cradle of Filth


----------



## Mister Skellington

1.Frank Sinatra- Young at Heart
 2.Voodoo Glow Skulls- Bulletproof
 3.Sublime- Santeria
 4.Fleet Foxes- White Winter Hymnal
 5. Van Morrison- Spanish Road

Fun game!


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

Here's mine today. 

1. I'm Yours - Jason Mraz
2. Diggy Diggy Lo - Doug Kershaw  
3. Zero to Hero - Hercules Movie
4. Feliz Navidad - Jose Feliciano

From my favorites list:
1. Beyond the Sea - Bobby Darin
2. The Fool on the Hill - Sergio Mendes & Brasil '66
3. Desperado-Canción de los Mariachis - Antonio Banderas
4. Beautiful Sunday - Daniel Boone
5. Diamond Girl - Seals & Crofts


----------



## sunny_stace

1. I Won't Give Up - Jason Mraz
2. Caught In A Moment - Sugababes
3. Get Another Boyfriend - Backstreet Boys
4. Billie Jean - Michael Jackson
5. Honey - Mariah Carey


----------



## T Morrows Child

Woah!  Needing Friday already?  Hope the week goes fast for you . . . 

How does the afternoon look  ...
1.  Jesus on the Radio - Guster
2.  Talk that Talk - Rihanna
3.  Supper's Ready - Genesis  (good ol' Peter Gabriel Genesis, which means it'll be an hour before I get to song #4)
4.  Chunga's Revenge - Frank Zappa (from Zappa's instrumental fusion album)
5.  Diver - Strung Out


----------



## metalis4ever

T Morrows Child said:


> Woah!  Needing Friday already?  Hope the week goes fast for you . . .



I had a rough Monday morning, but it's all good now, I am working from home Tues, Weds and Thurs this week  

1. Propaganda by Sepultura
2. Wrecking Crew by Overkill
3. Puritania by Dimmu Borgir
4. Blackout Driver by Roadsaw
5. Nothing Special by 6L6


----------



## Starclassic

1. Sick Cycle Carousel by Lifehouse
2. Picture To Burn by Taylor Swift
3. Roslyn by Bon Iver
4. Get Back by The Beatles
5. Right Back Where We Started From by Maxine Nightingale


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Devil Seed by Candlemass
2. Hallowed Land by Paradise Lost
3. Heart of Steel by Manowar ...All Hail the Kings of Metal 
4. Speeder by Sabaton
5. Love You To Death by Type O Negative...RIP Peter Steele, I miss the songs you'll never get to write


----------



## metalis4ever

*It's Power Metal Friday!!!! *

1. Passion and the Opera by Nightwish
2. I Want Out by Helloween
3. Fiddler on the Green by Demons & Wizards 
4. Tortuga Bay by Running Wild
5. Keep The Flame Burning by Hammerfall


----------



## Starclassic

1. Love Story by Taylor Swift
2. Only The Good Die Young by Billy Joel
3. Only Heart by John Mayer
4. Tears Dry On Their Own by Amy Winehouse
5. Please Mr. Postman by The Carpenters


----------



## EmmathePirate

1.)Born This Way-Lady GaGa

2.)Way Down-Elvis Presley

3.)So Close-Jon McLaughlin

4.)Over You-Daughtry

5.)Half of My Heart-John Mayer


----------



## metalis4ever

1. A Tap Dancer's Dilemma by Diablo Swing Orchestra
2. Prayer by Sevendust...always reminds me of '99 WDWCP 
3. Ours Is The Kingdom by Forefather
4. Concrete by Fear Factory
5. Johnny Bravo by Tree


----------



## EmmathePirate

1.)On the Road Again-Union of Sound

2.)You've Got a Friend In Me (Para el Buzz Espanol)-Gipsy Kings

3.)Welcome-The Blind Boys of Alabama, Oren Waters and Phil Collins

4.)Shape of My Heart-Backstreet Boys

5.)Rockstar-Nickelback


----------



## LionKingRules84

1.) Southside - Moby
2.) Please Mister Postman - The Beatles
3.) One Step Closer [Live] - Linkin Park
4.) Love me Do - The Beatles
5.) Vampire Money - My Chemical Romance

my ipod enjoys The Beatles apparently.


----------



## EmmathePirate

1.)Telephone (feat. Beyonce)-Lady GaGa

2.)I'll Never Break Your Heart-Backstreet Boys

3.)If Today Was Your Last Day-Nickelback

4.)Remember-Josh Groban

5.)Born This Way-Lady GaGa

(Apparently, my Ipod like Lady GaGa today )


----------



## Starclassic

1. Run Your Mouth by Eve To Adam
2. Nothingman by Pearl Jam
3. The Drugs Don't Work by The Verve
4. On The Way Down by Ryan Cabrera
5. Spectrum by Florence + The Machine


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Nothing In Return (Walk Away) by Down
2. Eagle Fly Free by Helloween
3. Primo Victoria by Sabaton
4. Let the Thunder Roar by Grim Reaper
5. The Egoism by Fleshgod Apocalypse


My iPod decided to switch it up.....oh wait, nope, never mind still Metal


----------



## metalis4ever

Gotta love 4 day work weeks 

1. Guardian of Hopes and Dreams by Sam Black Church
2. The Edge of Time by Seasons of the Wolf
3. The Pantheon (Jupiter's Reign) by Ex Deo
4. Paradox by Hypocrisy
5. Night's Blood by Dissection


----------



## Starclassic

1. Lie In Our Graves by Dave Matthews Band
2. You May Be Right by Billy Joel
3. Not For You by Pearl Jam
4. Under The Bridge by Red Hot Chili Peppers
5. All The Right Moves by OneRepublic


----------



## metalis4ever

1. These Colours Don't Run by Iron Maiden

2. The Price of a Mile by Sabaton

3. Better By You, Better Than Me by Judas Priest

4. You Don't Have to Be Old to Be Wise by Judas Priest

5. Angel of the Dark by At Vance


----------



## T Morrows Child

metalis4ever said:


> 3. Better By You, Better Than Me by Judas Priest
> 
> 4. You Don't Have to Be Old to Be Wise by Judas Priest



Nice.  Better By You, Better Than Me is one of those that I'd play for folks that were prejudiced against Metal.  JP has several good "gateway to hard rockin'" tunes!

My round:
Go West - Liz Phair
All Aboard (Main Street Station) - Walt Disney Productions
Wasted Reprise - Pearl Jam
Troubleshooter - Judas Priest (woah!  surprised have them come up here, too!)
Yesterday is Gone - Lenny Kravitz


----------



## Starclassic

1. Maps by Yeah Yeah Yeahs
2. Back To December by Taylor Swift
3. Push by Matchbox Twenty
4. Don't Drink The Water by Dave Matthews Band
5. Yearbook by Hanson


----------



## metalis4ever

T Morrows Child said:


> Nice.  Better By You, Better Than Me is one of those that I'd play for folks that were prejudiced against Metal.  JP has several good "gateway to hard rockin'" tunes!
> 
> *Troubleshooter - Judas Priest (woah!  surprised have them come up here, too!)*



I totally agree regarding Priest...I love Troubleshooter!!!! Point of Entry as a whole is a very underrated album....Too bad JP retired  at least I got to see them live 5 times albeit twice with Ripper on vocals....

1. Money, Money, Money by At Vance (ABBA cover)

2. Die Young by Black Sabbath....RIP Ronnie James Dio 

3. Crystal Moonlight by Rhapsody of Fire

4. The Path I Chose by Iced Earth

5. Resurrection by Halford


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Like I Love You - Justin Timberlake
2. Rolling In The Deep - Adele
3. Toxic - Britney Spears
4. Your Body Is A Wonderland - John Mayer
5. Welcome To The Future - Brad Paisley


----------



## T Morrows Child

metalis4ever said:


> I totally agree regarding Priest...I love Troubleshooter!!!! Point of Entry as a whole is a very underrated album....



You're right, of course  . . . Point of Entry wasn't popular as a follow up to British Steel, but I really like it.  I got to see them on the Point of Entry tour at the Chicago Amphitheater . . . they ruled!  I got to see them twice, once on that tour and then again on the Screaming For Vengeance tour.


Time to shuffle:
Everything Had Changed - Barenaked Ladies
Out of Breath - Lifehouse
Spaceship Earth - from the Four Parks, One World CDs
Page 43 - Crosby & Nash
I Will Buy You a New Life - Everclear


----------



## T Morrows Child

Hey, metalis4ever . . . how did you like Ripper Owens, by the way.  How were their shows with him at the mic?


----------



## metalis4ever

T Morrows Child said:


> Hey, metalis4ever . . . how did you like Ripper Owens, by the way.  How were their shows with him at the mic?



The first time I saw them was the Meltdown '98 tour and Ripper was AMAZING!!! He nailed everything and put on a great show. But of course the first time I saw Halford live with Priest blew me away, I walked away knowing why he is the Metal God...I'm jealous that you saw Priest in their prime, I was like 4 when you saw them haha

1. Phantom of the Opera by Nightwish 
2. Evil Spell by Primal Fear 
3. The Dragon Lies Bleeding by Hammerfall  
4. Riding on the Wind by Judas Priest  
5. 40:1 by Sabaton 

Wow my afternoon shuffle was a great end to the day!!!!


----------



## metalis4ever

Once again it's Power Metal Friday!!!! 


1. Northwind by Falconer   
2. Mirror by Dreamtale
3. Dark Chest of Wonders by Nightwish  
4. Road of No Release by Blind Guardian
5. Before the Winter by Stratovarius


----------



## LionKingRules84

1. Pet - A Perfect Circle
2. Under the Milky Way - Seven Nations
3. Witness - Sarah McLachlan
4. Yesterday - The Beatles
5. Traverse Town - Kingdom Hearts soundtrack


----------



## Starclassic

1. Higher by Creed
2. Too Much by Dave Matthews Band
3. How Come You Don't Call Me by Alicia Keys
4. Rainy Days And Mondays by The Carpenters
5. Charlie Brown's Parents by Dishwalla


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Omens by King Diamond
2. Disciples of the Watch by Testament
3. Birth of Tension by Overkill
4. Road to Ruin by Annihilator
5. Ten Thousand Strong by Iced Earth


----------



## metalis4ever

Happy Monday 

1. Hell Hath No Fury Like A Woman Scorned by Angtoria
2. Heaven Torn Asunder by Cradle of Filth
3. Abigail by King Diamond
4. Jihad by The Kovenant
5. Sacrifice Unto Sebek by Nile


----------



## siskaren

1. The Silly Song (Dwarfs' Yodel Song) - Snow White

2. If I Never Knew You - Pocahontas

3. You Can Fly - Peter Pan

4. Can You Feel the Love Tonight - The Lion King

5. Mother Knows Best (Reprise) - Tangled


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Seen 'N Strike by Soulfly
2. Awakening the Centuries by Haggard :Worship:
3. Deadfall by Snot
4. Love You To Death by Type O Negative
5. Weight in Gold by Roadsaw


----------



## metalis4ever

It's Power Metal Friday!!!!   

1. Running Alone by Angra
2. My Last Sunrise by Demons & Wizards 
3. Forever Free by Stratovarius
4. Defender by Manowar .. Orson Welles ..For...The....Win
5. Blood on My Hands by Demons & Wizards 

Two Demons & Wizards songs!! it's going to be a good day!!!


----------



## sumlee

Fun! I'll Play!

1. I'm Your Man - Michael Buble
2. Flynn Wanted - Alan Menken (Tangled Soundtrack)
3. Everything - Michael Buble
4. Ring of Fire - Joaquin Phoenix (Walk the Line Soundtrack)
5. Straight From the Heart - Bryan Adams


----------



## T Morrows Child

Crazy Monday.

The Weird Al Show Theme - Weird Al Yankovic
Whatever U Want - Christina Milian
Mark Twain Riverboat Show Narration - Walt Disney Productions
Conversations - Michael Nesmith & The First National Band
The Blue Light Special - John Carter Soundtrack

(Actually, my real #5 was a song title fairly inappropriate, even if I asterisked it out!  Has everyone/anyone done that?  Edited your shuffle just a little?)


----------



## sunny_stace

T Morrows Child said:


> (Actually, my real #5 was a song title fairly inappropriate, even if I asterisked it out!  Has everyone/anyone done that?  Edited your shuffle just a little?)



I have.  Even though you wouldn't think it, I listen to quite a bit of hip hop.  Not as Dis-friendly as some of my other music.  That's the beauty of this game!  My ipod can go from the Mary Poppins soundtrack to Lil' Wayne in a heartbeat!

1. Payphone - Maroon 5
2. Fool To Love You - John Mayer
3. Before He Cheats - Carrie Underwood
4. Fine By Me - Andy Grammer
5. Queen Of California - John Mayer


----------



## dznyfanatic

New Years Day - U2
Loving you is Easy - Sarah McLachlan
Chasing Cars - Snow Patrol
I'm Through - Ingrid Michaelson
Slipping through my Fingers - Mamma Mia Soundtrack


----------



## metalis4ever

T Morrows Child said:


> (Actually, my real #5 was a song title fairly inappropriate, even if I asterisked it out!  Has everyone/anyone done that?  Edited your shuffle just a little?)



I definitely have, a large % of Death Metal, Black Metal and/or Thrash song titles aren't very family friendly 

1. A Dangerous Meeting by Mercyful Fate
2. Overkill by Overkill
3. In Vein by The Haunted
4. Slow An' Easy by Whitesnake
5. Cliffs of Gallipoli by Sabaton


----------



## sunny_stace

1. For The Nights I Can't Remember - Hedley
2. Dance Again - Jennifer Lopez Ft. Pitbull
3. Let It Go - Gavin DeGraw
4. We Are Young - Fun
5. Speak For Me - John Mayer


----------



## metalis4ever

Wednesday already!!! 

1. God-Like by Overkill
2. Double-Edged Sword by Kilgore
3. The Gods Made Heavy Metal by Manowar
4. Ten Thousand Strong by Iced Earth
5. Souls of Black by Testament


----------



## T Morrows Child

Not sure about today yet . . . 


1.  Beer Barrel Polka (!) - Ronnie Newman
2.  Bout My Paper - Foxy Brown
3.  And I Love Her - The Beatles
4.  The Beginning - Lifehouse
5.  Missandaztood - Pink


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Time To Win - Down With Webster
2. Criminal - Britney Spears
3. Hot Thing - Usher
4. Back In Time - Pitbull
5. Spell It Out - Gavin DeGraw


----------



## MomofKatie

1. Lovefool, the Cardigans
2. The Banana Boat, Jon Pinette
3. Leahi, Gabby Pahinui
4. Short Change Hero, The Heavy
5. Waiting For A Girl Like You, Glee Cast


----------



## AxlRose330

Road of the Lost-Miss May I
Iron Maiden(live)-Iron Maiden
Moby Dick(live)-Led Zeppelin
One Way Ticket-The Darkness
A Reflection of Anguish on a Face So Innocent-From Autumn to Ashes

I omitted one song because the appropriateness of the title was questionable.


----------



## metalis4ever

AxlRose330 said:


> *Iron Maiden(live)-Iron Maiden*



*Up The Irons!!!!!!!*

Once again it's time for Power Metal Friday!!! 

1. Gallows Pole by Demons & Wizards  
2. Stalingrad by Sabaton
3. Scales of Justice by Avantasia
4. Reign of Terror by Sabaton
5. Time Will Yell by Mystic Prophecy

Two Sabaton songs, my iPod wanted me to brush up on my WWII history


----------



## jog58

Power Metal Friday!

1. Full Moon- Sonata Artica
2. Blood on my hands- Demons and Wizards
3. Thundergods- Sabaton
4. The Scarecrow- Avantasia
5. Hearts on Fire- Hammerfall

P.S.
Love your avatar AxlRose


----------



## T Morrows Child

Yeah, Metal Friday . . . I can definitely go for that today.

I don't have a shuffle, but thanks to your lists, I have been cranking Halford's Resurrection and the Iron Maiden album "Killers" so far this morning.  Works great with the summer fever attitude around the offices here today.


----------



## dgthree

1.  Carmen (L'Oiseau Rebelle) - Malcolm McLaren
2.  Downtown Baghdad Blues - Black 49
3.  Gold - Once (Broadway Cast)
4.  Bare Necessities - Los Lobos (Los Lobos Goes Disney)
5.  The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down - Joan Baez


----------



## TigerTown

Here are mine:

Bullet In My Hand: Redlight King
Danger Line: Avenged Sevenfold
Bad Company: Five Finger Death Punch
Freak Like Me: Halestorm
Awake and Alive: Skillet


----------



## metalis4ever

T Morrows Child said:


> Yeah, Metal Friday . . . I can definitely go for that today.
> 
> I don't have a shuffle, but thanks to your lists, I have been cranking Halford's Resurrection and the Iron Maiden album "Killers" so far this morning.  Works great with the summer fever attitude around the offices here today.



AWESOME!!! Those are two of my favorite albums!!! The office is a barren waste land today, I wish I thought ahead and took today off like everyone else  

Go with an afternoon list, cause well it's Friday 

1. The River Dragon Has Come by Nevermore
2. Sea of Madness by Iron Maiden 
3. 99 Ways to Die by Megadeth
4. Goodbye Windows by Corrosion of Conformity
5. Method of Groove by Life of Agony


----------



## metalis4ever

Happy Monday 

1. No More Sleep For Me by Kiuas
2. Agony by Fleshgod Apocalypse
3. Lost to Apathy by Dark Tranquility
4. Before the Creation of Time by Unleashed
5. Trust by Sevendust


----------



## metalis4ever

Where did everybody go? 

1. Hearts On Fire by Hammerfall
2. Invaders by Iron Maiden   
3. Eternal by Into Eternity
4. Defender by Manowar...Orson Welles serves as the narrator, so awesome!!!!!!!
5. A Thousand Lies by Machine Head


----------



## metalis4ever

Skipping Power Metal Friday this week and just hitting shuffle on every single song, so there may be some guilty pleasures mixed in 

1. Get Some by Snot...always reminds me of Disney College Program '99 
2. The Broken by Fireball Ministry
3. I am Ahab by Mastodon
4. Bury Your Dead by The Haunted
5. Messenger by Warrel Dane


----------



## AxlRose330

Heartbeat-Childish Gambino
Jack Sparrow-The Lonely Island(Featuring Michael Bolton)
Talk Dirty to Me-Children of Bodom
Wiped Out-Ace Frehely(KISS solo album)
Mr Crowley-Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## sunny_stace

I don't suppose someone on this thread may know how to recover an itunes library?  My computer had a nasty virus and it had to be totally wiped of everything.  I had 8 _days_ worth of songs and more.  I'm not very computer literate and have no idea if this is possible even!  If not then I have a lot of downloading to do!


----------



## siskaren

sunny_stace said:


> I don't suppose someone on this thread may know how to recover an itunes library?  My computer had a nasty virus and it had to be totally wiped of everything.  I had 8 _days_ worth of songs and more.  I'm not very computer literate and have no idea if this is possible even!  If not then I have a lot of downloading to do!



Are you talking about songs that you downloaded from CDs that you own?  If so, then I think you may be out of luck, unless you were able to make copies of all your files before the system was wiped.  When I got my laptop a few years ago, I had to re-download all of the songs that I had downloaded from CDs.


----------



## siskaren

And as long as I'm here:

1. Kiss the Girl - Bryan Wilson

2. Walt Disney Introduction - Walt Disney and the 1964 World's Fair

3. We'll Burn That Bridge - Brooks & Dunn

4. Free - Zac Brown Band

5. You're Gonna Miss This - Trace Adkins


----------



## ukwildcat

Fun thread:

1.  Black Gold - Soul Asylum

2.  Love is a Four Letter Word - Jason Mraz

3.  Matchbox - The Kooks

4.  Lessons in Love, Hope, and Faith, Part 3 (Behind the Sun) - Sister Hazel

5.  And Your Bird Can Sing - The Beatles


----------



## sunny_stace

siskaren said:


> Are you talking about songs that you downloaded from CDs that you own?  If so, then I think you may be out of luck, unless you were able to make copies of all your files before the system was wiped.  When I got my laptop a few years ago, I had to re-download all of the songs that I had downloaded from CDs.



That was mostly what I meant.  I figured I would probably have to do them all again  I was just hoping there might be some way to get around it!  Next time I will learn to make copies! Oh well, what can you do?  Thank you though!  I'm just hoping all of my past purchases come back up (which I'm told they should).  

Today's List:

1. Ticks - Brad Paisley
2. Good Girl - Carrie Underwood
3. A Thousand Years - Christina Perri
4. Yeah - Usher
5. Climbing The Walls - Backstreet Boys


----------



## AxlRose330

Homesick-A Day to Remember
Josey-Hey Monday
Dearly Demented-Bleeding Through
Punch Me I Bleed-Children of Bodom
(Listen to the) Flower People-Spinal Tap


----------



## AxlRose330

Master of Puppets(live version from S&M)-Metallica
Lone Justice-Anthrax
Feed Them to the Pigs-Parkway Drive
Scurvy Back-Swashbuckle
Slave to the Grind-Skid Row


----------



## metalis4ever

AxlRose330 said:


> *Punch Me I Bleed-Children of Bodom*



I Survived Lake Bodom 

1. We Hate Everyone by Type O Negative
2. Slowly We Rot by Obituary
3. Into The Pit by Testament
4. Suffer Under Me by Avenue F
5. Cemetery Gates by Pantera


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Scream - Usher
2. Girls In The USA - Nick Carter
3. Chasing Cars - Snow Patrol
4. Starships - Nicki Minaj
5. Can't Hold Us Down - Christina Aguilera Ft. Lil'Kim


----------



## MomofKatie

1. Punching In A Dream- the Naked and Famous
2. From Now On- The Features
3. Alright- Supergrass
4. Sister Rosetta- Noisettes
5. Favorite Song- Colby Caillat


----------



## Ariel2983

All kinds of kinds-Miranda Lambert
Gypsy-Fleetwood Mac
Somewhere-Jackie Evancho
Just the way you are-Pierce the Viel
Piece of me-Britney Spears

Thats was fun!


----------



## metalis4ever

1. A Captive of Sin by Ravage
2. Born Dead Buried Alive by Hypocrisy
3. The Lords of Chaos by Symphony X
4. In Honor of Reason by Fleshgod Apocalypse
5. Last Drop Falls by Sonata Arctica


----------



## MomofKatie

1. F You, Lily Allen (non DIS-friendly title...)
2. Surfin' USA, the Beach Boys
3. Aaja Nachiye Boliyan Paiye, DJ Rekha
4. Living Death, Harry Potter & the Half Blood Prince Soundtrack
5. Big Bang Theory Theme, Bareneked Ladies


----------



## metalis4ever

Power Metal Friday!!!!! 

1. Black Hand Inn by Running Wild 
2. Shame on the Night by Jorn
3. Children of a Faceless God by Symphony X
4. Eagle Fly Free by Helloween 
5. Crazy by Iron Savior (Seal Cover)...yes a Power Metal version of this classic 90's pop tune


----------



## sunny_stace

Officially on my long weekend!!  

1. Super Bass - Nicki Minaj
2. Feedback - Janet Jackson
3. Like I Love You - Justin Timberlake
4. Radiation - Gavin DeGraw
5. Good Girl - Carrie Underwood


----------



## metalis4ever

sunny_stace said:


> Officially on my long weekend!!



Hope you are enjoying your long weekend 

1. Terminator by Sevendust...one of many songs that reminds me of WDW College Program '99..Vista Way 4 Life 
2. Gutter Ballet by Savatage 
3. Big In Japan by Guano Apes 
4. Losers and Winners by Accept 
5. Pamint by Negura Bunget


----------



## Kaler131

1. Cheeseburger in Paradise- Jimmy Buffett
2. Ohio- Bowling for Soup
3. Love Plus One- Haircut 100
4. Jingle Bell Rock- Hall & Oates
5. The Edge of Glory- Lady GaGa


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Bad Seed by Life of Agony
2. On With The Show by Motley Crue
3. Feats of War by Suidakra
4. Sugar Skin by Guano Apes
5. (Do)Minion by Eluveitie


----------



## metalis4ever

Big fan of the mid-week Holiday, it's Thursday already!!! 

1. 1,000 Eyes by Death
2. Bedlam Sticks by Diablo Swing Orchestra
3. Years of Silent Sorrow by Immortal
4. Rebirth by Angra
5. Forsaker by Katatonia


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Renegade by Unisonic
2. Word Not Spoken by Lanfear
3. Sleeping Sun by Nightwish 
4. The Candle by King Diamond
5. Feel Like Making Love by Jorn (Bad Company Cover)


----------



## jmenjes

1.  Ask The Audience - Who Wants To Be A Millionaire soundtrack
2.  Fast Train To Everywhere - Chris Standring
3.  The Bear - Illuminations preshow
4.  Does Anybody Really Know What Time It Is? - Chicago
5.  Rasul - Spyro Gyra


----------



## metalis4ever

Happy Monday 

1. Evil Spell by Primal Fear
2. Twilight Tavern by Ensiferum
3. Set The World On Fire by Annihilator 
4. Screaming Eagles by Sabaton
5. Absence of Light by Symphony X


----------



## dgthree

metalis4ever said:


> Happy Monday
> 
> Right back at ya!
> 
> 1.  I've Got No Strings - Gipsy Kings
> 2.  Much Too Young (To Feel This D**n Old) - Garth Brooks
> 3.  Every Teardrop is a Waterfall - Coldplay
> 4.  The Cigar Song - Brad Paisley
> 5.  Long Life (Where Did You Go) - Great Big Sea


----------



## SkyMedik

1)  Tourist in Paradise -  The Rippingtons
2)  Carousel of Progress Theme - WDW
3)  Never Let Go  -  Bryan Adams
4)  Amarantine  -  Enya
4)  Paris Groove  -  The Rippingtons


----------



## Starclassic

1. Let Her Cry by Hootie & The Blowfish
2. No One by Alicia Keys
3. Everybody by Ingrid Michaelson
4. What I Got by Sublime
5. Spectrum by Florence + The Machine


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Abigail by King Diamond
2. Jet City Woman by Queensryche
3. Soothsayer by Amorphis
4. Heavenless by Enslaved
5. Never to Return by Dew-Scented


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Long Live The King by Narnia
2. Land of Forgotten Dreams, Pt1 by Highland Glory
3. Creek Mary's Blood by Nightwish
4. Sleeping Beauty by Beyond Twilight
5. For The Greater Good of God by Iron Maiden


----------



## stitchlover

1. Let It Rain by Amanda Marshall
2. Alone In The City by Chris Botti
3. Let's Hang On by Barry Manilow
4. Red Light by David Nail
5. As Long As You're Mine from the Wicked Soundtrack


----------



## bgrego

1. Paint it black - Rolling stones
2. sex and candy - Marcy's Playground
3. long tall sally - Little Richard
4. Something to believe in - Poison
5. In My Life - Beatles


----------



## sillylily

1. Soldier by Gavin DeGraw
2. Some Nights by Fun
3. The Good Life by One Republic
4. Uprising by Muse
5. Ballad of Davy Jones by the City of Prague Symphony Orchestra


----------



## metalis4ever

Thrash Thursday!! 


1. Troops of Doom by Sepultura
2. When The Sun Burns Red by Kreator
3. Institutionalized by Suicidal Tendencies
4. Skeletons of Society by Slayer
5. Final Show by Artillery


----------



## metalis4ever

It's Power Metal Friday  

1. Emerald Sword by Rhapsody
2. Not Strong Enough by Apocalyptica 
3. Hunger by Amaranthe
4. Watching Over Me by Iced Earth...this song makes me cry every time 
5. It Won't Fade by Sonata Arctica

I have to break the rules today, Power Metal Friday is just too much to contain with just 5 tracks!!!!!

6. Poor Man's Crusade by Demons & Wizards
7. Ministry of Saints by Edguy
8. The Wicked Symphony by Avantasia
9. The Metal Age by Hammerfall
10.Calico Jack by Running Wild


----------



## sunny_stace

sillylily said:


> 1. Soldier by Gavin DeGraw



One of my very favourite songs ever!

Geez...I finally get the virus off of my laptop and then I went and broke my power cord....I'm doing 10 songs because it's been sooooo long!

1. Pop - NSync
2. Domino - Jessie J
3. Curbside Prophet - Jason Mraz
4. She Holds A Key - Gavin DeGraw
5. Hangin' Tough - New Kids On The Block
6. Want U Back - Cher Lloyd
7. Sweater Song - Hedley
8. Wonderful Tonight - Eric Clapton
9. She Will Be Loved - Maroon 5
10. Young Love - Gavin Degraw


----------



## metalis4ever

sunny_stace said:


> Geez...I finally get the virus off of my laptop and then I went and broke my power cord....I'm doing 10 songs because it's been sooooo long!



Welcome Back!!!! 

Urgh Monday again?????? 

1. Tattered Banners and Bloody Flags by Amon Amarth  
2. Restless and Wild by Accept
3. Running Free by Paul Di'Anno (Iron Maiden cover)
4. Holy by U.D.O.
5. Dark Avenger by Manowar featuring Orson Welles


----------



## dfisher9

Watch Me Fall by Uncle Tupelo
I'm Open by Pearl Jam
Let Me Sleep (It's XMas Time) by Pearl Jam
Your Daddy Hates Me by Drive-by Truckers
The Great Gravitron Massacre by Two Cow Garage


----------



## Starclassic

1. All Along The Watchtower by Dave Matthews Band
2. Get Back by The Beatles
3. 40 Hours by Howie Day
4. Valerie by Amy Winehouse
5. Scenes From An Italian Restaurant by Billy Joel


----------



## metalis4ever

looooooong and busy Monday at the office...but I need a break so I am posting an afternoon 5 


1.  Egypt by Symphony X
2.  It Helps To Know Some History by Howard Zinn (Spoken Word)
3.  Born in a Burial Gown by Cradle of Filth
4.  Casbah by Axel Rudi Pell   
5.  Leavin by Texas Hippie Coalition


----------



## sunny_stace

metalis4ever said:


> Welcome Back!!!!



Thanks 

How about another 10 today for lost time's sake? 

1. Piece Of Your Heart - Natasha Beddingfield
2. No Strings Attached - NSync
3. Tell Me Why - Taylor Swift
4. Get Back - Ludacris
5. I See The Light - Tangled Soundtrack
6. Stay - Gavin DeGraw
7. Little Moments - Brad Paisley
8. The Way You Make Me Feel - Michael Jackson
9. Assassin - John Mayer
10. 2 In The Morning - New Kids On The Block

(I had to skip 2 inappropriate songs and 5 audio book tracks! )


----------



## metalis4ever

sunny_stace said:


> (I had to skip 2 inappropriate songs and 5 audio book tracks! )



I always have to skip tracks for non-DIS friendly titles hahaha

1. Black Hand Inn by Running Wild 
2. The Warrior Princess by Sinergy
3. Masquerade Ball by Eden's Curse 
4. Heeding The Call by Hammerfall
5. Devil In Her Heart by Michael Kiske & Amanda Somerville


----------



## metalis4ever

Is it Friday yet???? 


1. Stoopid by Snot
2. Milk is My Sugar by Skunk Anansie
3. Mulambo by Soulfly
4. Black by Sevendust
5. Big In Japan by Guano Apes

Wow my shuffle is stuck in 90's Alternative Hard Rock land today


----------



## sunny_stace

metalis4ever said:


> I always have to skip tracks for non-DIS friendly titles hahaha



Me too! (lots of hip hop/rap/comedy)  However, I've never had to skip so many audio book tracks before!  It just made me laugh 

1. Starships - Nicki Minaj
2. All We Ever Do Is Say Goodbye - John Mayer
3. Who Do You Think You Are - Spice Girls 
4. 1 2 3 4 - Plain White T's
5. Sweeter - Gavin DeGraw


----------



## metalis4ever

1. A Thousand Lies by Machine Head
2. Ghosts Along The Mississippi by Down
3. Heart of Darkness by Arch Enemy
4.  Words of a Dying Man b y Alabama Thunder *Kitty (edited the last part of the band name to make it DIS friendly) 
5. Sacrifice Unto Sebek by Nile


----------



## njmom47

metalis4ever said:


> Is it Friday yet????
> 
> 
> 1. Stoopid by Snot
> 2. Milk is My Sugar by *Skunk Anansie*
> 3. Mulambo by Soulfly
> 4. Black by Sevendust
> 5. Big In Japan by Guano Apes
> 
> Wow my shuffle is stuck in 90's Alternative Hard Rock land today



Have you ever heard her song "Meat" off the "Iommi" cd?
She is awesome...

Anyway, here are my 5:
1.  Downtown by Warrior Soul
2.  Beds Are Burning by Midnight Oil
3.  Closer by 9 Inch Nails
4.  Tell Me What You Want by Zebra
5.  Pardon Me by Incubus


----------



## Wimpy

1. who you'd be today - Kenny Chesney
2. Song 2 - Blur
3. Crazy - Aerosmith
4. Hell Yeah - Montgomery Gentry
5. He beaches of Cheyenne - Garth Brooks


----------



## lilmrsellis

Sweet Dreams of You--Patsy Cline
How Great is Our God--Chris Tomlin
Creeping Death--Metallica
Tearin' Up My Heart--*NSYNC
Ticks--Brad Paisley

Yep, you could say I have eclectic taste in music.


----------



## metalis4ever

njmom47 said:


> Have you ever heard her song "Meat" off the "Iommi" cd?
> She is awesome...



YES!!! I love that song, I love Skin in general she has an amazing voice...I'm so glad I saw Skunk Anansie live 3 times back in the 90's   Her solo stuff is also awesome and the song "Licking Cream" she did on the second Sevendust album "Home" is AMAZING!!! The contrast of Lajon and Skin's vocals is epic...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C9ZJ_Vb7B7I

Anyway since I replied to you, I'll do a second set of 5 to stay OT  

1. Serpent Boy by Hed (PE)
2. Sci-Clone by G//Z/R featuring Burton C. Bell
3. Written In Stone by Fu Manchu
4. God-Like by Overkill
5. Ice Queen by Within Temptation ...one of my all time favorite songs, I'm a sucker for female vocals


----------



## dgthree

another tribute to eclectic music here.

1.  April Showers - Sugarland
2.  Day by Day - Godspell (current production)
3.  Highway Patrolman - Bruce Springsteen
4.  Neon Moon - Brooks & Dunn
5.  Mozart Concerto no. 20 in D Minor (Amadeus soundtrack)


----------



## MikeyTex

1. One Man Band - 3 Dog Night
2. Jungle of Love - Lynch Mob
3. Voodoo - GodSmack
4. On the Border - Eagles
5. Francene - ZZ Top

I have a wide variety of tunes.........


----------



## MikeyTex

njmom47 said:


> Have you ever heard her song "Meat" off the "Iommi" cd?
> She is awesome...
> 
> Anyway, here are my 5:
> 1.  Downtown by Warrior Soul
> 2.  Beds Are Burning by Midnight Oil
> 3.  Closer by 9 Inch Nails
> 4.  Tell Me What You Want by Zebra
> 5.  Pardon Me by Incubus



I have #3 & #4 of yours on my iPhone!


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Hit Me Up - Danny Fernandez Ft. Josh Ramsay
2. Kiss You Inside Out - Hedley
3. Soulmate - Natasha Beddingfield
4. Fallout - Mariana's Trench
5. Candyman - Christina Aguilera

Apparently my iPod was feeling pretty patriotic today!


----------



## metalis4ever

FRIDAY!! 


1. The Liminal Passage by Eluveitie 
2. Will It Bleed by Sevendust
3. Duke of Love by Jorn   
4. Set The World on Fire by Annihilator 
5. Words For Nerds by Spastic Ink


----------



## sunny_stace

1. When Your Gone - Bryan Adams and Mel C.
2. Stronger - Kanye West
3. Crazy - Patsy Cline
4. Look At Me - Geri Halliwell
5. What Makes You Beautiful - One Direction (I can't help it!  I love that song!  )


----------



## metalis4ever

Saturday!!! 

1. Guardians of Asgaard by Amon Amarth
2. Dark Saga by Iced Earth
3. Armed and Dangerous by Anthrax
4. Scorn by In Flames
5. Midway by Sabaton.... "Midway! We meet at Midway! Naval War!!!!" WWII Metal rules \m/


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Wide Awake - Katy Perry
2. In My Pocket - Mandy Moore
3. Summertime - New Kids On The Block
4. Not Over You - Gavin DeGraw
5. Rock Your Body - Justin Timberlake

Pure pop for this lovely Saturday!


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Bumba by Soulfly
2. Demanufacture by Fear Factory
3. Riding On The Wind by Judas Priest
4. Fate of Norns by Amon Amarth
5. Selling Jesus by Skunk Anansie


----------



## sunny_stace

1. More - Usher
2. Brighter Than The Sun - Colbie Caillat
3. If I Had A Million Dollars - Barenaked Ladies
4. Super Bass - Nicki Minaj
5. Outrageous - Britney Spears


----------



## jmenjes

1.  Santa Claus Is Coming To Town - Bruce Springsteen
2.  Hakuna Matata - Classic Disney Volume 1
3.  Veggie Veggie Fruit Fruit
4.  Breezeway - Spyro Gyra
5.  Too Much Fun - Daryle Singletary


----------



## metalis4ever

Monday already???  


1. Rise by Pantera
2. Silent War by Ride The Sky
3. Death Whispered a Lullaby by Opeth
4. Eyes On The Horizon by Brazen Abbot
5. Amor E Morte by Cradle of Filth


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Scream - Usher
2. Walk Away - Christina Aguilera
3. Addicted - Kelly Clarkson
4. Where You Are - Gavin DeGraw
5. Don't Want You Back - Backstreet Boys


----------



## metalis4ever

Have to hit an afternoon shuffle....Long Monday so I hit shuffle on my Rock playlist, a little more laid back than my usual stuff 


1. We Know It's Still Rock 'N' Roll by Stone Axe
2. Shoot The Sky by Novadriver
3. Wait by Nonpoint
4. Whistlin' Dixie by Throttlerod
5. Wonderful Land by Tony Iommi (Tribute to The Shadows)


----------



## jmenjes

1.  Disneyland Peoplemover Source H
2.  Undun - The Guess Who
3.  Ay Habana, Cuando Pienso En Ti - Frankie Marcos & Clouds (with Arturo Sandoval)
4.  I Love L.A. - Randy Newman
5.  The Love Boat theme music


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Mother Knows Best - Tangled Soundtrack
2. The Sun - Maroon 5
3. Desperate Measures - Mariana's Trench
4. Oops I Did It Again - Britney Spears
5. Love Thing - Spice Girls


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Fallen Star by Supreme Majesty
2. Holding On To My Pain by Thunderstone
3. Lion of Judah by Rob Rock
4. Trinity by Eden's Curse
5. Golgotha by Halford


----------



## metalis4ever

Happy Wednesday!! 

1. Great Galactic Ghoul by Tree
2. Licking Creme by Sevendust feat. Skin
3. Be My Druidess by Type O Negative
4. The Gods Made Heavy Metal by Manowar 
5. The Art of War by Sabaton


----------



## jmenjes

1.  Fibre Optics - Innoventions area music
2.  Oliver Cromwell - Monty Python
3.  Loves Me Like A Rock - Paul Simon
4.  Splash Mountain ridethrough
5.  Drive Time - David Benoit


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Arson by Amon Amarth 
2. Suffer Under Me by Avenue F 
3. The Portrait by King Diamond
4. Living A Lie by Guano Apes
5. Domination / Hollow (Live) by Pantera..."You hear Rex's bass?" *circle head bangs*


----------



## metalis4ever

In Honor of the Olympics opening ceremony it's New Wave of British Heavy Metal Friday!!!!!!!!


1. Heavy Metal Thunder by Saxon
2. Vice Versa by Samson
3. In Time by Praying Mantis
4. Streets of Gold by Diamond Head
5. White Witch by Angel Witch


----------



## T Morrows Child

Nice Olympic Mix.  Good idea.

For my part, I put my iPod on shuffle today and I've had it as background music.  A lot of tracks for my daughter have been coming up, lol!  Let's see what the next 5 will be:

1.  Little Child - The Beatles.
2.  She's The Woman - Van Halen
3.  Mrs. Brown You've Got a Lovely Daughter - Phranc
4.  Take on the World - Judas Priest  (super-weird that a JP song always comes up when I'm doing this list!)
5.  Alive - Bee Gees


----------



## sunny_stace

I'm gonna follow the lead and just do the Brit songs that come up! 

1. Viva Forever - Spice Girls
2. Someone Like You (live version) - Adele
3. Hot Fudge - Robbie Williams
4. Rolling In The Deep - Adele
5. What Makes You Beautiful - One Direction


----------



## metalis4ever

T Morrows Child said:


> 4.  *Take on the World - Judas Priest  (super-weird that a JP song always comes up when I'm doing this list!)*



That's because Priest Rules!!!!!! 

1. Ten Seconds by Blaze Bayley
2. Delivering The Goods by Judas Priest...yes!!! I was hoping a JP song would play in my shuffle haha \m/  \m/ 
3. I Want Out (Acoustic Version) by Helloween 
4. Scotland United by Grave Digger
5. The Glory of Rome by Avantasia


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Cop Stop - Gavin DeGraw
2. Everybody (Backstreet's Back) - Backstreet Boys
3. More - Usher
4. Part Of Me - Katy Perry
5. Red Blooded Woman - Kylie Minogue


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Ghosts Along The Mississippi by Down
2. Raised By The Sword by Ensiferum
3. All We Are by Warlock
4. Heading Norther by Stormwarrior
5. Lady Evil by Black Sabbath


----------



## buckeev

I "pride myself"  on having "The World's Most Diversified ITunes Library"...(although this shuffle isn't as varied as I usually get" 

1. Pink Floyd Animals-Dogs
2. Yes-90125-Our Song
3. Led Zeppelin-Remaster-When the Levee Breaks
4. The Association-Greatest Hits-Along Comes Mary
5. Rev. Gary Davis-The Guitar & Banjo Of Rev. G. Davis-Please Baby

(Bonus points to the first person who can correctly identify where that last one is heard.)  

I'm surprised "The Wiggles" or "MK's Boo to You" didn't shuffle up!


----------



## sunny_stace

1. King Of Anything - Sara Bareilles
2. What Hurts The Most - Rascal Flatts
3. Mine - Taylor Swift
4. Hit Me With Your Best Shot - Pat Benetar
5. Not Over You - Gavin DeGraw


----------



## metalis4ever

buckeev said:


> *5. Rev. Gary Davis-The Guitar & Banjo Of Rev. G. Davis-Please Baby*
> 
> (Bonus points to the first person who can correctly identify where that last one is heard.)



I'm going to take a total long shot guess.....POFQ?  


1.	Battle Hymn by Manowar
2.	Vampiria by Moonspell
3.	Symphony For The Fallen by WitchBreed
4.	Swedish Pagans by Sabaton
5.	Are You Dead Yet? By Children of Bodom


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Vita by Fratello Metallo (lead singer is a real Capuchin Monk) so Metal haha 
2. The Seeds of Chaos by Whyzdom
3. On And On by Jorn
4. Legend of Steel by Luca Turilli
5. Dance of Death by Iron Maiden


----------



## dgthree

1.  Like Father, Like Son - Aida 
2.  Every Teardrop is a Waterfall - Coldplay
3.  Get on Your Boots - U2
4.  At The End of The Day - Les Miserables 10th Anniversary
5. (Forever) Live and Die - Orchestral Manoeuvres in the Dark


----------



## metalis4ever

Happy Wednesday!!! Week is almost over!!! 

1. Blood for Blood by Machine Head...1-2-3-4 GO!!! 
2. Among The Stars by Cadacross
3. Method of Groove by Life of Agony
4. Dead and Buried by Roadsaw
5. Pirates of the Caribbean Medley by Epica...Metal and Disney ohh and  some of my favorite things all together in 1 song


----------



## metalis4ever

Happy Thursday!!!! 

1. Doomed By The Living Dead by Mercyful Fate 
2. Battle Cry by Omen
3. Self Bias Resistor by Fear Factory
4. Angry Itch by Type O Negative
5. Fiddler On The Green by Demons & Wizards


----------



## metalis4ever

Where'd everybody go??????

It's Power Metal Friday!!!!!! 


1.	Stand Up And Fight by Turisas
2.	The Pharaoh by Edguy
3.	Rebellion In Dreamland by Gamma Ray this song is an absolute masterpiece 
4.	Fury Of The Wild by Hammerfall
5.	Osiris Triumphant Return by Pagans mind


----------



## metalis4ever

Lost a Friend from Middle and High School to Lymphoma this morning so I am listening to my  In memoriam playlist that I turn to in times like this.....


1. Watching Over Me by Iced Earth
2. Tears of The Dragon by Bruce Dickinson
3. See You On The Other Side by Ozzy Osbourne
4. Courage by Manowar
5. Angel's Son by Sevendust


----------



## sunny_stace

metalis4ever said:


> Lost a Friend from Middle and High School to Lymphoma this morning so I am listening to my  In memoriam playlist that I turn to in times like this.....





I'm so sorry to hear of your loss.  Prayers and thoughts to the family and friends of your friend.  

And sorry, I didn't mean to abandon the game!  I'm in Indiana visiting family so it's been a busy busy week!

1. Drive Myself Crazy - *NSync
2. One Jump Ahead - Aladdin
3. Toxic - Britney Spears
4. In Love With A Girl - Gavin DeGraw
5. I Do - Colbie Caillat

My iPod needs to rest now, it has to provide a soundtrack for the 8 hour drive home tomorrow!


----------



## metalis4ever

sunny_stace said:


> I'm so sorry to hear of your loss.  Prayers and thoughts to the family and friends of your friend.
> 
> And sorry, I didn't mean to abandon the game!  I'm in Indiana visiting family so it's been a busy busy week!
> 
> My iPod needs to rest now, it has to provide a soundtrack for the 8 hour drive home tomorrow!



Thanks  He was the strongest, nicest, most intelligent person I have ever known. He fought hard and stayed strong his entire life through a heart transplant, 2 lung transplants and then Lymphoma, he lived an amazing 31 years and left this world a better place than he came into 

Enjoy your 8 drive home!!! 


1.  The Gods Made Heavy Metal by Manowar
2.  Will I Arrive by Katatonia
3.  Tears Of A Mandrake by Edguy
4.  Chopper by Red Giant 
5.  A Soulless God by Kataklysm


----------



## 1Grumpy9

I got my summer playlist going right now:

1. Pontoon - Little Big Town
2. Kiss You Goodnight - Gloriana
3. Barefoot Bluejean Night - Luke Bryan
4. Blown Away - Carrie Underwood
5. Stand Up - James Durbin


----------



## sunny_stace

metalis4ever said:


> Thanks  He was the strongest, nicest, most intelligent person I have ever known. He fought hard and stayed strong his entire life through a heart transplant, 2 lung transplants and then Lymphoma, he lived an amazing 31 years and left this world a better place than he came into
> 
> Enjoy your 8 drive home!!!



That is a wonderful way to remember your friend.  

The drive home was long...I spent most of the night comforting my 5 year-old neice during thunderstorms and didn't get much sleep.    The music was blared (and annoyed my teenage cousin Kyle  ) and I sang at the top of my lungs (while Kyle tried to drown me out with his iPod!) all the way home!  

1. Just a Kiss - Lady Antebellum
2. This Is Country Music - Brad Paisley
3. My Way - Usher
4. I See The Light - Tangled Soundtrack
5. Why Should I Be Sad - Britney Spears


----------



## Starclassic

1. Heaven Here by Dashboard Confessional
2. Jimi Thing by Dave Matthews Band
3. Only Heart by John Mayer
4. Here Comes The Night by Van Morrison
5. Bless The Wings by The Moody Blues


----------



## siskaren

1. Son of Man - Tarzan

2. I Wan'na Be Like You - The Jungle Book

3. Go the Distance - Hercules

4. I Will Remember You - Sarah McLachlan

5. Carrying Your Love With Me - George Strait


----------



## T Morrows Child

metalis4ever said:


> Thanks  He was the strongest, nicest, most intelligent person I have ever known. He fought hard and stayed strong his entire life through a heart transplant, 2 lung transplants and then Lymphoma, he lived an amazing 31 years and left this world a better place than he came into



Thanks for sharing and memorializing him.  That's a rough hand he was dealt . . . how was his attitude and approach to life?  I'm hoping he found his joy, despite all the pain and difficulty.

Shuffle!
1.  Liebestraum - Spike Jones & the City Slickers
2.  War - Judas Priest  (see!)
3.  Mission to Mars Welcome Aboard message - Walt Disney Productions
4.  You Picked Me - A Fine Frenzy
5.  2Nite - Janet Jackson


----------



## grahamfam3

1.  If the World - Guns N' Roses
2.  Words Get in the Way - Miami Sound Machine
3.  Gonna Raise Hell - Cheap Trick
4.  Streets of Manhattan - Bruce Springsteen
5.  Airdi Cuan - Maighread & Triona Ni Dhomhnaill


----------



## dizdad223

1. Amazing - Aerosmith
2. Shameless - Billy Joel
3. Serenade - Steve Miller Band
4. Get a Grip - Aerosmith
5. Cheeseburger In Paradise - Jimmy Buffet


----------



## metalis4ever

sunny_stace said:


> That is a wonderful way to remember your friend.
> 
> The drive home was long...I spent most of the night comforting my 5 year-old neice during thunderstorms and didn't get much sleep.    The music was blared (and annoyed my teenage cousin Kyle  ) and I sang at the top of my lungs (while Kyle tried to drown me out with his iPod!) all the way home!




 sounds like my car trips as a teenager with my parents, me blasting my Sony Sports Walkman (the bright yellow one) trying to drown out Sinatra haha



T Morrows Child said:


> Thanks for sharing and memorializing him.  That's a rough hand he was dealt . . . how was his attitude and approach to life?  I'm hoping he found his joy, despite all the pain and difficulty.



His attitude was amazing, he lived his life to the fullest, he was friends with everyone and always sought to inspire his friends and his students. he was a High School teacher and was the coach of the Robotics team at his school...Even when we were in Middle and High School he always tried to help others first, there was a time when I was down and unmotivated as a teen and he took the time to encourage me to seek out interests and although i couldn't get into Robotics when i was a Teen he helped me find DECA which was something that changed my outlook on life. He even started an Education Foundation is his name to help future students achieve their goals. It's easy to say someone is a great person after they have left this world, but in this case he truly was an amazing human being who touched the lives of everyone he came in contact with.

Sorry to go OT!!!!     But appreciate the outlet to get this out 



1. Watching Over Me by Iced Earth  it's like my ipod knew what I wanted to hear
2. I've Had Enough by Paul Di'Anno 
3. Long Live The King by Narnia
4. The Band Plays On by Snot
5. Question Abuse by Tree


----------



## Silverfox97

metalis4ever said:
			
		

> sounds like my car trips as a teenager with my parents, me blasting my Sony Sports Walkman (the bright yellow one)



oh yes!!! DH & I reference that all the time!!! I had the Walkman then upgraded to the Sony Sports CD player with anti-skip LOL

Our DD5 is so lucky, she has NO idea. She gets our "hand me downs" - she has an "old" iPod for the car (and an iHome clock radio in her room), and often gets privileges with our old iPhone 3 (we limit that big time - like one hour a week or so). Gone are the days where you blow into the Nintendo to get the game to work 8)

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Silverfox97

I'll join in: 

From my "Old Skool" playlist (I was inspired by the Sony Sports Walkman talk):

1. Downtown Venus - PM Dawn
2. Sympin - Boyz II Men
3. Hip Hop Hooray - Naughty By Nature
4. If I Ever Fall in Love - Shai
5. I Remember - Coolio

All boys today!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## metalis4ever

Silverfox97 said:


> I'll join in:
> 
> From my "Old Skool" playlist (I was inspired by the Sony Sports Walkman talk):
> 
> 1. *Downtown Venus - PM Dawn*
> 2. Sympin - Boyz II Men
> 3. *Hip Hop Hooray - Naughty By Nature*
> 4. If I Ever Fall in Love - Shai
> 5. I Remember - Coolio
> 
> All boys today!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



WOW PM Dawn and Naughty By Nature, now those are definitely the Sony Sports Walkman days!!!!   That right there took me back to 6th and 7th grade, awesome!!!  I was just getting into Metal then but I have to admit my guilty pleasure in those days was Wreckx-N-Effect and C&C Music Factory

to keep this going I'm starting a 90's hip hop station on lastfm...here we go....


1. Feel Me Flow by Naughty By Nature
2. Softest Place On Earth by Xscape
3. I Got A Man by Positive K
4. Regulate by Warren G
5. Jump Around by House of Pain


----------



## Silverfox97

metalis4ever said:
			
		

> 1. Feel Me Flow by Naughty By Nature
> 2. Softest Place On Earth by Xscape
> 3. I Got A Man by Positive K
> 4. Regulate by Warren G
> 5. Jump Around by House of Pain



That's what I'm talking about!!! All of those are on my Old Skool playlist!!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## siskaren

1. Trying To Get Over You - Vince Gill

2. Thomas O'Malley Cat - The Aristocats

3. Shanghai Breezes - John Denver

4. T-R-O-U-B-L-E - Travis Tritt

5. There Ain't Nothin' Wrong With the Radio - Aaron Tippin


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Chopper by Red Giant
2. Guardians of Asgaard by Amon Amarth
3. Sci-Clone by G//Z/R
4. There's a Great Big Beautiful Tomorrow - The Sherman Brothers Songbook
5. Hail The Leaf by Down


----------



## sunny_stace

metalis4ever said:


> sounds like my car trips as a teenager with my parents, me blasting my Sony Sports Walkman (the bright yellow one) trying to drown out Sinatra haha



I had the bright yellow one too!  I was trying to drown out my parents rock or country (which I like now that I'm older!   But I would never tell them!)



Silverfox97 said:


> I'll join in:
> 
> From my "Old Skool" playlist (I was inspired by the Sony Sports Walkman talk):
> 
> 1. Downtown Venus - PM Dawn
> 2. Sympin - Boyz II Men
> 3. Hip Hop Hooray - Naughty By Nature
> 4. If I Ever Fall in Love - Shai
> 5. I Remember - Coolio



That is an EPIC playlist!!  I would love to see more of it!!  Shai!!  I _loved_ that song!!

1. Marry You - Bruno Mars
2. Just Got Paid - *NSync
3. Catch All The Fish - Brad Paisley
4. Vogue - Madonna woohoo: One of my all-time favourites!)
5. Sound Of The Underground - Girls Aloud


----------



## Silverfox97

sunny_stace said:
			
		

> That is an EPIC playlist!!  I would love to see more of it!!  Shai!!  I loved that song!!



As you wish  

More from "Old Skool" ~

1. Motownphilly - Boyz II Men
2. I Miss You - Aaron Hall
3. Just A Friend - Biz Markie
4. Loungin - LL Cool J
5. You Saw My Blinker - DJ Jazzy Jeff & The Fresh Prince

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## CanadaDisneyfan

Lighters - Bad Meets Evil fear Bruno Mars
Modern Guilt - Beck
A Day in the Life - Beatles
Old Man - Neil Young
I Don't Know - The Sheepdogs


----------



## Silverfox97

Oh no.

Shaq time

"I Know I Got Skillz"

Terrible.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## siskaren

metalis4ever said:


> 1. Chopper by Red Giant
> 2. Guardians of Asgaard by Amon Amarth
> 3. Sci-Clone by G//Z/R
> 4. There's a Great Big Beautiful Tomorrow - The Sherman Brothers Songbook
> 5. Hail The Leaf by Down



OMG! A metalis4ever playlist that not only has a song that isn't metal, but is one that I know! 

1. The Preamble - The Best of Schoolhouse Rock (now that's old school!)

2. Part of Your World - The Little Mermaid

3. All My Exes Live in Texas - George Strait

4. Bonfire - Craig Morgan

5. Burning Love - Wynonna (Lilo & Stitch soundtrack)


----------



## sunny_stace

Silverfox97 said:


> As you wish
> 
> More from "Old Skool" ~
> 
> 1. Motownphilly - Boyz II Men
> 5. You Saw My Blinker - DJ Jazzy Jeff & The Fresh Prince



  I love it!!  These were 2 of my favourite songs!! I need to update my itunes!

1. Just The Way You Are - Bruno Mars
2. Yes I Will - Backstreet Boys
3. The Sun - Maroon 5
4. Change - Taylor Swift
5. Fallin' For You - Eva Avila


----------



## jmenjes

1. Innoventions area music 
2. Up Up and Away - The 5th Dimension
3. Extrovertical - Spyro Gyra
4. Tree of Life 1 
5. Animaniacs theme


----------



## Silverfox97

sunny_stace said:
			
		

> I love it!!  These were 2 of my favourite songs!! I need to update my itunes!



My all-time favorite growing up was 

Summertime - DJ Jazzy Jeff & the Fresh Prince

Loved it!!! I played out that cassette single!!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## metalis4ever

siskaren said:


> OMG! A metalis4ever playlist that not only has a song that isn't metal, but is one that I know!



 

Once again it's Power Metal Friday  


1. Far Away by Freedom Call....This would be a perfect song for Off Kilter to cover
2. Time To Be King by Masterplan
3. Consequence of Power by Circle II Circle
4. Spiritual Dictator by Gamma Ray
5. Seven Angels by Bloodbound


----------



## siskaren

1. A Spoonful of Sugar - Mary Poppins

2. Best of Friends - The Fox and the Hound

3. There's A Great Big Beautiful Tomorrow - Walt Disney and the 1964 World's Fair

4. Maleficent & Mickey - Fantasmic!

5. Five O'Clock Somewhere - Alan Jackson (featuring Jimmy Buffett)


----------



## sunny_stace

Silverfox97 said:


> My all-time favorite growing up was
> 
> Summertime - DJ Jazzy Jeff & the Fresh Prince
> 
> Loved it!!! I played out that cassette single!!!



I had the casette too!  I loved (and still do!) that song!

1. Push It - Glee cast version
2. Jar Of Hearts - Christina Perri
3. Beautiful Mess - Jason Mraz
4. Let Me Clear My Throat - DJ Kool
5. I Won't Give Up - Jason Mraz


----------



## metalis4ever

1. All Tose Words by Brainstorm
2. Colony by In Flames
3. The New Order by Testament
4. The 7th Day of July 1777 by King Diamond
5. Burning Bridges by Mystic Prophecy


----------



## Silverfox97

This is just a shuffle of everything:

1.) Take a Chance on Me - ABBA
2.) I'd Die Without You - PM Dawn
3.) The Black Pearl - Klaus Badelt
4.) Who Can I Run To - Xscape
5.) Dreamboat Annie - Heart

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## metalis4ever

It's European Female Fronted Symphonic Metal Monday 

1.	All Systems Go by Krypteria
2.	Ice Queen by Within Temptation
3.	Tides of Time by Epica
4.	Welcome by Lyriel
5.	Firebird by Atargatis


----------



## sillylily

1. I Won't Give Up by Jason Mraz
2. Never Gonna Leave This Bed by Maroon 5
3.I've Got This Friend by Civil Wars
4. Vindicated by Dashboard Confessional
5. Flightless Bird, American Mouth by Iron and Wine


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Get Down - Backstreet Boys
2. Scream -Usher
3. Sleep All Day - Jason Mraz
4. Shadow Days - John Mayer
5. All For You - Janet Jackson


----------



## Silverfox97

1.) Happiness - Billy Lawrence
2.) White Wedding - Billy Idol
3.) Girls of Summer - Aerosmith
4.) I'm So Into You - SWV
5.) Juke Box Hero - Foreigner

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Pirates of the Caribbean by Epica 
2. Drink Up by Swashbuckle  
3. I Scream by Down
4. B.Y.O.B. by System of a Down
5. Let The Hammer Fall by Hammerfall

I thought that my iPod was going for a Pirate theme but alas it was only a coincidence


----------



## sunny_stace

Silverfox97 said:


> 4.) I'm So Into You - SWV



I also loved SWV!!    I need to write your playlists down so I can copy them! 

1. Soldier - Gavin DeGraw
2. I Won't Give Up - Jason Mraz
3. By Your Side - Sade worship: One of my very favourite songs ever)
4. Invisible Man - 98 Degrees
5. Gravity - John Mayer

My mellow-out playlist tonight - I had a rotten day at work...


----------



## Silverfox97

SWV was awesome 


1.) Jump - Van Halen
2.) Jump Around - House of Pain
3.) Jump in the Line (Shake Señora) - Harry Belefonte/"Beetlejuice" Soundtrack
4.) The Jump off - Lil Kim
5.) Dazzey Duks - Duice

It was almost a jumping theme today!!!?!?

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Hypnotize by System of a Down
2. Chopper by Red Giant
3. Bleeder by Nothingface
4. Nightfall by Blind Guardian 
5. O fortuna by Therion


----------



## dgthree

1.  Be The Lake - Brad Paisley
2.  Scolding Wife - Great Big Sea
3.  Stupid Girls - Pink
4.  Someone Like You - Adele
5.  Man of Peace - Joe Perry


----------



## CanadaDisneyfan

1. Grouplove - Tonguetied
2. Neil Young - Hey Hey My My
3. Ozzy Osborne - Parry Mason
4. Radiohead - Lotus Flower
5. LMFAO - Shots


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Celebrity - *NSync
2. Thriller - Michael Jackson
3. Dear John - Taylor Swift
4. Bionic - Christina Aguilera
5. Be Our Guest - Beauty And The Beast


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Dead Embryonic Cells by Sepultura
2. Doctor Doctor by UFO
3. River Runs Red by Life of Agony
4. Winter Madness by Wintersun
5. Into Battle by Ensiferum


----------



## siskaren

1. Lady - Lionel Richie (feat. Kenny Rogers)

2. it's a small world 

3. There Is Life - Alison Krause

4. Lifelines - Rodney Atkins

5. The Bells of Notre Dame - The Hunchback of Notre Dame


----------



## Silverfox97

1.) Open Arms - Journey
2.) What's My Name? - Rihanna
3.) 3 - Brittany Spears
4.) Top of the World - The Carpenters
5.) Feel So Good - Ma$e

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## dgthree

1.  Broken Heated Hoover Fixer Sucker Guy - Once (Broadway Sdtk)
2.  Something the Boy Said - Sting
3.  Vienna - Billy Joel
4.  Ship of Fools - Elvis Costello
5.  Stereo Hearts - Gym Class Heroes w/ Adam Levine


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Jolly Holiday - Mary Poppins soundtrack
2. Criminal - Britney Spears
3. Hypnotize - Notorious B.I.G.
4. Where You Are - Gavin DeGraw
5. Papi - Jennifer Lopez


----------



## siskaren

1. So This Is Love - Cinderella

2. We Shall Be Free - Garth Brooks

3. My Favorite Things - Lea Michele

4. www.memory - Alan Jackson

5. Friend Like Me - Enchanted Tiki Room: Under New Management


----------



## Silverfox97

1.) It's On - Naughty by Nature
2.) We Didn't Start the Fire - Billy Joel
3.) I'll Tumble For Ya - Culture Club
4.) Crying' - Aerosmith
5.) As Long As You Love Me - Backstreet Boys

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## metalis4ever

*Power Metal Friday!!!!* 

1. Farewell by Avantasia
2. Entering Eternity by Falconer
3. Broken Vow by At Vance
4. Spirit Never Die by Masterplan
5. FullMoon (live) by Sonata Arctica ...."She should not lock the open door (run away run away, run way) Fullmoon is on the sky and He's not a man anymore
She sees the change in Him but can't (run away run away, run away) See what beccame out of her man... Fullmoon"  hands down my favorite live song, so much fun!!!!


----------



## dgthree

1.  Nothing But a Song - Great Big Sea
2.  Knockin' on Heaven's Door - Eric Clapton
3.  Maybe it Was Memphis - Pam Tillis
4.  In A Lifetime - Clannad
5.  Thistle & Weeds - Mumford & Sons


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Part Of Me - Katy Perry
2. Honey To The Bee - Billie Piper(ha!!!  I haven't listened to this song in ages!  I forgot it was even on my iPod!)
3. Lose It All - Backstreet Boys
4. For The Nights I Can't Remember - Hedley
5. Are You Happy Now - Michelle Branch


----------



## cootiezoo

1. Haunted - Poe
2. Sort Of - Ingrid Michaelson
3. Fell in Love with a Boy - Joss Stone
4. The Game of Love - Santana/Michelle Branch
5. Doth I Protest Too Much - Alanis Morissette

A fair representation of the music that I like!


----------



## metalis4ever

Happy Birthday Dime!!! Your will truly never die, your music lives on!!!!

Hitting shuffle on my tribute to Darrell Abbot playlist. 

1. Clash With Reality by Pantera
2. Nothin' To Lose by Rebel Meets Rebel...David Allan Coe + Dime = Greatness 
3. Underground In America by Pantera
4. Breathing New Life by Damgeplan
5. Walk by Pantera


----------



## Silverfox97

metalis4ever said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday Dime!!! Your will truly never die, your music lives one!!!!
> 
> Hitting shuffle on my tribute to Darrell Abbot playlist.
> 
> 1. Clash With Reality by Pantera
> 2. Nothin' To Lose by Rebel Meets Rebel...David Allan Coe + Dime = Greatness
> 3. Underground In America by Pantera
> 4. Breathing New Life by Damgeplan
> 5. Walk by Pantera



I lived in Columbus when Dimebag got killed 

1.) Mamma Mia - ABBA
2.) Part of your World - Jody Benson
3.) Hard to say I'm Sorry - Chicago
4.) Love Me - 112
5.) Back to the World - Tevin Campell

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## metalis4ever

Silverfox97 said:


> I lived in Columbus when Dimebag got killed



So sad    I was lucky enough to have seen Pantera live 7 times and Damgeplan live once before Dime was murdered...He is without a doubt one of the most talented guitarists to ever pick up an axe. 

Gonna have to do a 2nd shuffle, listening to Dime all day 

1. Cemetery Gates by Pantera
2. Inside Out by Anthrax feat. Dimebag Darrel
3. Explode by Damageplan
4. War Nerve (live) by Pantera
5. Time by Rebel Meets Rebel


----------



## sunny_stace

1. A Thousand Years - Christina Perri
2. Payphone - Maroon 5
3. Let It Go - Gavin DeGraw
4. Vogue - Madonna
5. Rhythm Nation - Janet Jackson

My iPod was starting to do some time travelling there at the end!    Now off to cut the grass.....maybe another 5 so I can postpone it!  (one of my least favourite chores EVER!)

1. Set Fire To The Rain - Adele
2. Impossible - Christina Aguilera
3. Larger Than Life - Backstreet Boys
4. Stronger - Kanye West
5. Raise Your Glass - Pink


----------



## capecodprincess

Survivor- destinys child
Beautiful- christina aguliera
I feel pretty- glee
I'm a genie in a bottle- Christina aguliera 
Next two songs on my playlist are from Nepal and in Nepalese not English... After that is whole new world


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Kingdom Come Undone by Eluveitie
2. The Mortal Coil by Carcass
3. Black Trip by Samael
4. War Of The Gods by Amon Amarth
5. Tale of Revenge by Ensiferum


----------



## sunny_stace

Got stung by a bee yesterday while cutting the grass.   Need to use the mellow-out  playlist again.

1. I Melt With You - Jason Mraz
2. Then - Brad Paisley
3. Old School - Hedley
4. This Year's Love - David Gray
5. Chariot - Gavin DeGraw


----------



## Brownsfan317

1.  The Difference -- Matchbox Twenty
2.  Landslide --Fleetwood Mac
3.  Dear Joan -- Tabitha's Secret
4.  It's Been Awhile -- Staind
5.  Sussudio --Phil Collins


----------



## metalis4ever

sunny_stace said:


> Got stung by a bee yesterday while cutting the grass.   Need to use the mellow-out  playlist again.



Isn't that the worst!?!?!?! That happened to me last week I was behind my shed and my foot sank into a hole, I didn't realize that it was a hive until I started getting stung....Hope you are feeling better 


1. Damnation's Way by Arch Enemy
2. Disciples Of The Lie (Live) by Iced Earth
3. Cast Down The Heretic by Nile
4. Necroshine by Overkill
5. Sign From The North Side by Amorphis


----------



## jmenjes

1. It Doesn't Matter - Spyro Gyra
2. Three Is A Magic Number - Blind Melon (Schoolhouse Rock Rocks!)
3. Mysterious Traveller - Celebrating the Music of Weather Report
4. The Banana Splits theme
5. Against Doctor's Orders - Kenny G


----------



## sunny_stace

metalis4ever said:


> Isn't that the worst!?!?!?! That happened to me last week I was behind my shed and my foot sank into a hole, I didn't realize that it was a hive until I started getting stung....Hope you are feeling better



Thanks, I'm fine.  I was more irritated than hurt!  Your incident sounds far more serious!! 

1. Radiation - Gavin DeGraw
2. Unlove You - Elise Estrada
3. Call It What You Want - New Kids On The Block
4. How - Maroon 5
5. Marry Me - Train


----------



## metalis4ever

sunny_stace said:


> Thanks, I'm fine.  I was more irritated than hurt!  Your incident sounds far more serious!!



That's good!   I'm lucky that I'm not allergic, I was stung 6-8 times in a matter of seconds. 

1. Warrior's Quest by Ensiferum
2. Heart of Darkness by Arch Enemy
3. A Mansion In Darkness by King Diamond
4. My December by Overkill
5. Drowned In Torment by Bolt Thrower


----------



## CanadaDisneyfan

My eclectic mix returns...
Hole - Softer, Softest
Iron Maiden - Number of the Beast
Clash - London Calling
Arcade Fire - Wasted Hours
Urge Overkill - Girl You'll Be a Woman Soon


----------



## sunny_stace

metalis4ever said:


> That's good!   I'm lucky that I'm not allergic, I was stung 6-8 times in a matter of seconds.





Thank God you aren't allergic!!!  Oh my word!!!  I would never cut the grass again!!

1. I Wanna Go - Britney Spears
2. As Long As You Love Me - Backstreet Boys
3. The Creep - Lonely Island Ft. Nicki Minaj
4. Rhythm Of Love - Plain White T's
5. Crossroads - John Mayer


----------



## metalis4ever

CanadaDisneyfan said:


> Iron Maiden - Number of the Beast



Maiden Rules!!!!! Up The Irons!!! 



sunny_stace said:


> Thank God you aren't allergic!!!  Oh my word!!!  I would never cut the grass again!!



Yeah, I got them back by pouring boiling water down the hole, I think I got most of them. I would have left them alone but I didn't want to take the chance with our dog, I've read stings can be deadly for them. 


1. Alas de Fuego by Tierra Santa
2. Summer Breeze by Type O Negative
3. Old Shack by Sandra Nasic
4. One Night Stands by Rebel Meets Rebel
5. The Space For This by Cynic


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Under The Sea - The Little Mermaid soundtrack
2. Inconsolable - Backstreet Boys
3. Freckles - Natasha Beddingfield
4. Remind Me - Brad Paisley Ft. Carrie Underwood
5. Together Again - Janet Jackson


----------



## metalis4ever

1. We Brought The Angels Down by Jorn
2. Games People Play by Eden's Curse
3. The Final Overture by Anubis Gate
4. The River Dragon Has Come by Nevermore
5. The Ancient Forest Of Elves by Luca Turilli


----------



## metalis4ever

Happy Monday 

1.	Once Upon A Time by ReinXeed
2.	Cant Stand The Night by Accept
3.	Miles Of Machines by Jeff Loomis
4.	Freezing Moon by Mayhem 
5.	Barbara Allen by Blackmores Night


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Umbrella - Rhianna
2. Crazy (the Stop remix) - Britney Spears
3. DJ Got Us Falling In Love Again - Usher Ft. Pitbull
4. My Love - Justin Timberlake
5. Curbside Prophet - Jason Mraz


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Dissident Aggressor by Slayer (Judas Priest cover) 
2. Roots Bloody Roots by Sepultura
3. Alfablot by Enslaved
4. Shatters Within by Amorphis
5. Dead Bury Their Dead by Arch Enemy


----------



## disneychik21

1. Seize the Day -- Original Broadway Cast of Newsies
2. Gold on the Ceiling -- The Black Keys
3. Blown Away -- Carrie Underwood
4. The Rain -- Vedera
5. The Pretender -- Foo Fighters


----------



## sunny_stace

Sick as a dog.  Need a nice quiet list for tonight.

1. Edge Of Desire - John Mayer
2. Angels - Robbie Williams
3. A Fool To Love You - John Mayer
4. Young Love - Gavin DeGraw
5. A Beautiful Mess - Jason Mraz


----------



## usd2bmd

1. Beach Side - Kings of Leon
2. Take it All - Adele
3. Color on the Walls - Foster the People
4. When You Love Someone Like That - Leann Rimes
5. Welcome All Again - Collective Soul

That's my IPOD


This is my iPhone

1. Transformation - David Gray
2. Oh, The Boss is Coming - Arkells
3. Say The Spark - Amos the Transparent
4. Tired of Waiting - The Trews
5. Being Here - The Stills


----------



## CastawayJP

Amy Grant: O Come All Ye Faithful
Dave Matthews & Tim Reynolds: One Sweet World (Live in Las Vegas)
Prodigy: Firestarter
Aaron Hall: I Miss You
Rod Stewart: Da Ya Think I'm Sexy?

Nice...


----------



## metalis4ever

sunny_stace said:


> Sick as a dog.  Need a nice quiet list for tonight.



Hope that you are feeling better!!!

1. Dead Eyes See No Future by Arch Enemy
2. Create The Infinite by Nevermore
3. Embodied Deception by Fleshgod Apocalypse
4. 13 Candles by Bathory
5. The Uprising by Eluveitie


----------



## sunny_stace

metalis4ever said:


> Hope that you are feeling better!!!



Thanks.  Stomach flu  

1. Gypsy Woman - Hilary Duff
2. Millennium - Robbie Williams
3. One More Night - Maroon 5
4. Lights, Camera, Action - New Kids On The Block
5. Follow Through - Gavin DeGraw


----------



## metalis4ever

Finally *POWER METAL FRIDAY* has arrived 


1. Neverland by Avantasia
2. Hearts On Fire by Hammerfall
3. We Are Magic by Revolution Renaissance
4. Evil Spell by Primal Fear
5. Inferno (Unleash The Fire) by Symphony X


----------



## sunny_stace

Best week ever....stomach flu and now a mouth full of stitches after dental surgery yesterday   Some great songs on the ol' iPod are definitely needed!

1. I Won't Give Up - Jason Mraz
2. Starships - Nicki Minaj
3. Bye Bye Bye - *Nsync
4. Chasing Pavements - Adele
5. Keep Your Head Up - Andy Grammer


----------



## scotth1224

1 Darlene - Led zeppelin
2 Intolerance - Tool
3 Eraser - Nine Inch Nails
4 Kalifornia - Fat Boy Slim
5 All you need is Love - The Beatles

Nice mix, iPod!!


----------



## sunny_stace

Can't sleep....I'm doing 10!

1. Trouble Is - Backstreet Boys
2. Say - John Mayer
3. Perfect - Hedley
4. Mine - Taylor Swift
5. Something Kinda Funny - Spice Girls
6. If I Die Young -The Band Perry
7. Womanizer - Britney Spears
8. Pineapple Princess - Annette Funicello (Best song ever!!)
9. Please Don't Go Girl - New Kids On The Block 
10. Like A Prayer - Glee Cast Version


----------



## metalis4ever

sunny_stace said:


> Best week ever....stomach flu and now a mouth full of stitches after dental surgery yesterday   Some great songs on the ol' iPod are definitely needed!



Hope you are feeling better!! 

1. Long Live The King by Narnia
2. Flames In The Sky by Virtuosity
3. I Don't Want To Change The World by Ozzy Osbourne
4. Night City by Ethan Brosh
5. Abyss of Evil by Jorn


----------



## Belleoftheballl

1. Slats Slats Slats - Skrillex

2. Wanted dead or alive - Bon Jovi

3. Roc me out - Rihanna

4. Country Girl - Luke Bryan

5. Mirror - Lil Wayne FT. Bruno Mars


----------



## metalis4ever

Happy Monday..errrr I mean Tuesday 

1. Wehrmacht by Sabaton
2. A Valley Thick With Oaks by Winterfylleth 
3. The Pharaoh Sails To Orion by Nightwish 
4. God-Like by Overkill  
5. Holes by Jon Oliva's Pain


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Hey Stephen - Taylor Swift
2. Need You Now - Lady Antebellum
3. Wordplay - Jason Mraz
4. Superbass - Nicki Minaj
5. Thriller/Heads Will Roll - Glee cast


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Return To The Morbid Reich by Vader
2. Demigod by Behemoth
3. Wolfpack by Sabaton
4. Plague Rider by Witchery
5. Freezing Moon by Mayhem


----------



## dgthree

1.  Let Them In - David Wilcox
2.  I Belong to You - Muse
3.  Downtown - John Waite
4.  The Gap - Thompson Twins
5.  People Are People - Depeche Mode


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Hot As Ice - Britney Spears
2. I'm Yours - Jason Mraz
3. Not Givin' Up - Natasha Beddingfield
4. Welcome - Christina Aguilera
5. (Drop Dead) Beautiful - Britney Spears Ft. Sabi


----------



## metalis4ever

It's Viking Metal Thorsday!!! 

1. Heading Northe by Stormwarrior 
2. Token of Time by Ensiferum
3. No Fear For The Setting Sun by Amon Amarth
4. Valkyries Ride by Amon Amarth
5. Nodanblod by Manegarm


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Win Some Lose Some - Robbie Williams
2. Harder to Breathe - Maroon 5
3. Fine By Me - Andy Grammer
4. The Two Of Us - *NSync
5. That's The Way Love Goes - Janet Jackson


----------



## CanadaDisneyfan

Filter - Nice Shot
Eels - Beautiful Freak
Nirvana - Love Buzz
Len - Steal my Sunshine
Verve - Bittersweet symphony

Holy 90s Batman


----------



## jmenjes

1.  And Then I Knew - Pat Metheny Group
2.  Summers Day - Tomorrowland area music
3.  Against Doctor's Orders - Kenny G
4.  Escape Hatch - Spyro Gyra
5.  King Tut - Steve Martin


----------



## Katie In Wonderland

1- That Old Feeling - Tommy Tune
2- You Are Not Alone - Michael Jackson
3- Song of Mor-du - Billy Connolly and Cast (Brave Soundtrack)
4- Quiet Down - Drew Sarich
5- All This Time (Reprise) - Megan McGinnis and Rob Adelman Hancock (Daddy Long Legs the Musical)

Yep...pretty random, which is the beauty of shuffle


----------



## AnnieDroid

I only have songs A-F checked on my itunes right now for some reason, I should fix that..some other time.

Find the River-R.E.M.
Breathing-Kate Bush
Coney Island Baby-Lou Reed
The Full Sentence-Pigeonhed
Dry County-The B-52's


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Trollhammaren by Finntroll
2. Licking Creme by Sevendust
3. The Mark of the bear by Battlelore
4. Welcome by Lyriel
5. Biotech Is Godzilla by Sepultura


----------



## dgthree

1.  Yarmouth Town - Great Big Sea
2.  Those Canaan Days - Joseph & the Amazing Technicolor Dreamcoat (1993 Broadway Cast)
3.  Newgrange - Clannad
4.  Auld Lang Syne - Mairi Campbell & Dave Francis 
5.  And I Am Telling You - Glee vol. 2


----------



## vicki_c

I never participate in this, but just decided to jump in. 

1.  Dido- White Flag
2.  Jackson 5 - The Love You Save
3.  Led Zeppelin - Immigrant Song
4. The Shins - A Comet Appears
5.  Lifehouse - You and Me

That seems pretty eclectic.


----------



## metalis4ever

vicki_c said:


> I never participate in this, but just decided to jump in.
> 
> 1.  Dido- White Flag
> 2.  Jackson 5 - The Love You Save
> 3.  Led Zeppelin - Immigrant Song
> 4. The Shins - A Comet Appears
> 5.  Lifehouse - You and Me
> 
> That seems pretty eclectic.



Welcome to the fun 

1. Curse of the Pharaohs by Mercyful Fate
2. Beyond Redemption by Anubis Gate
3. Blinded No More by Sonata Arctica
4. Immigrant Song by Demons & Wizards
5. The Eyes Of Medusa by Symphony X

Ha! We have a matching song on our shuffle, I love the original version as well as the cover by Demons & Wizards on my shuffle


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Honey - Mariah Carey
2. Bubbly - Colbie Caillat
3. Time To Win! - Down With Webster 
4. Like I Love You - Justin Timberlake
5. Scream If You Wanna Go Faster - Geri Halliwell


----------



## vicki_c

metalis4ever said:
			
		

> Welcome to the fun
> 
> 1. Curse of the Pharaohs by Mercyful Fate
> 2. Beyond Redemption by Anubis Gate
> 3. Blinded No More by Sonata Arctica
> 4. Immigrant Song by Demons & Wizards
> 5. The Eyes Of Medusa by Symphony X
> 
> Ha! We have a matching song on our shuffle, I love the original version as well as the cover by Demons & Wizards on my shuffle



Yes, I noticed I didn't know too many of your songs, because metal is one genre I don't really know. Keep getting killed on Songpop on that category!


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Genie In A Bottle - Christina Aguilera
2. Hey There Delilah - Plain White T's
3. Change - Taylor Swift
4. I Want It That Way - Backstreet Boys
5. Single - New Kids On The Block Ft. Ne-yo


----------



## Radiorox

Oooh, haven't done this in a while. 

1 - Your Sweet Six Six Six - HIM
2 - West End Girls - Pet Shop Boys
3 - För Mycket är Aldrig Nog - Gyllene Tider
4 - Adagio For Strings - New Zealand Symphony
5 - Bury Me Alive - We Are The Fallen

Wow... rock, classical, swedish and 80s.  LOL!


----------



## metalis4ever

Radiorox said:


> *1 - Your Sweet Six Six Six - HIM*



Great tune!!!!!



vicki_c said:


> Yes, I noticed I didn't know too many of your songs, because metal is one genre I don't really know. Keep getting killed on Songpop on that category!



 Everyone at the office keeps telling me to play Songpop, but I'm afraid that I will get addicted...

Speaking of the office...Monday again urgh  

1. Mr. Crowley by Tim "Ripper" Owens (Ozzy Osbourne cover)
2. Burnt Flowers Fallen by Type O Negative
3. Lamentations by Red Giant
4. Travel (live) by The Gathering 
5. Eden's End by WitchBreed


----------



## metalis4ever

Given what today is I am hitting shuffle on my 4th of July playlist....

1.  An American Trilogy by Manowar
2.  When The Eagle Cries by Iced Earth......Never Forget! 
3.  Star Spangled Banner/ Declaration Day by Iced Earth
4. To The Fallen Hero by God Forbid
5. The Fight For Freedom by Manowar


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Queen Of California - John Mayer
2. Hey Ya - Outkast
3. Set Fire To The Rain - Adele
4. Slave 4 U - Britney Spears
5. I Won't Give Up - Jason Mraz (cheated for this one, I just wanted to hear it! )


----------



## dgthree

I see a bunch of my FB friends playing Songpop, but nobody has tried to draw me in just yet.  

Anyhow, here's my shuffles for today.

1.  Lowdown - Boz Scaggs
2.  Someone Keeps Calling My Name - Harry Chapin
3.  Bridge Over Troubled Water - Betty Buckley
4.  Bad - U2
5.  Don't Take The Girl - Tim McGraw


----------



## metalis4ever

1. We The People by Sons of Liberty
2. Diamonds and Rust by Judas Priest (Joan Baez cover)
3. Pohvala Hula by Negura Bunget
4. When Our England Died by Forefather
5. Black Rain by Angel Dust


----------



## metalis4ever

It's Viking Metal Thorsday!!! 



1. Twilight of the Thunder God by Amon Amarth
2. Istid by Vintersorg
3. Mellomspell by Myrkgrav
4. Twilight Tavern by Ensiferum 
5. Hold The Heathen Hammer High by Tyr



Bringing my iPod w/ my Viking Metal Thorsday with me to Disney in November so I can listen to it when I ride Maelstrom 14 times in a row \m/


----------



## MaggotStitch

Whats up guys I'm sorta new but i LOVE these threads/games.

1. Lostprophets - Wake Up (Make A Move)
2. Hawthorne Heights - Rescue Me
3. Jawbreaker - Chemistry 
4. Nerf Herder - High Five Anxiety
5. Reel Big Fish - Beer


----------



## metalis4ever

It's *European Female Fronted Symphonic Metal Friday!!!* 


1. Sever by Delain
2. Under My Skin by ReVamp
3. The Path To Decay by Sirenia 
4. Wing-Shaped Heart by Visions of Atlantis
5. Save Me by Krypteria


----------



## metalis4ever

Now that the morning is over it has become* Power Metal Friday!!!* 

1. Warriors by Freedom Call
2. Beneath These Waves by Demons & Wizards
3. We Got The Right by Helloween
4. Face of Emptiness by Primal Fear
5. Battery by Van Canto (Metallica Cover) A Capella Metal Rules!!!!


----------



## MaggotStitch

1. Op Ivy - Bombshell
2. Flaw - Inner Strength 
3. Refused - Summerholidays vs Punkroutine
4. Clutch - Pile Driver
5. Bring Me The Horizon - Diamonds Aren't Forever


----------



## jmenjes

1. Penny Lane - The Beatles
2. Walk The Walk - Spyro Gyra
3. It's A Small World - Disney Resort TV music
4. Theme to It's Garry Shandling's Show
5. Let's Go Fly A Kite - Mary Poppins movie soundtrack


----------



## MaggotStitch

1. The Hippos - Always Something There To Remind Me
2. Fireworks - Closet Weather
3. Stone Sour - Take A Number
4. Common Rider - Small Pebble
5. CKY - Rio Bravo


----------



## jmenjes

1. Innoventions theme
2. Match Game 73 think music 1
3. Point of View - Spyro Gyra
4. A Fifth of Beethoven - Walter Murphy
5. Bloom - Cindy Bradley


----------



## metalis4ever

Hitting shuffle on my laid back Non-Metal playlist today  

1. Firestorm by Earth Crisis 
2. I Jus' Lie by Snot
3. Guilty By Association by H2O
4. Double-Edged Sword by Kilgore
5. Hoods Up by Bane


----------



## vicki_c

jmenjes said:
			
		

> 2. Match Game 73 think music 1



This is hilarious!


----------



## jmenjes

vicki_c said:


> This is hilarious!



What can I say...I've always liked TV themes and music, so I have an entire playlist of them.  Just so happened that tune popped up today.


----------



## metalis4ever

Happy Monday everyone 

1. Soldiers of Steel by Sanctuary
2. Disciples of Hell by Vital Remains (Yngwie Malmsteen Cover)
3. Caroline Leaving by Volbeat
4. Let The Hammer Fall by Hammerfall
5. Hometown Zero by Darkbuster 


Wow my shuffle was all over the map today, I like it


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Imitation of Life by Anthrax
2. Mindlock by Malevolent Creation
3. In The Garden Of Dispersion by Behemoth
4. Center of the Universe by Kamelot
5. Jawbreaker by Sabaton (Judas Priest cover)


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Bad - Michael Jackson (saw the Spike Lee Bad25 documentary at TIFF over the weekend so I had to put some more MJ on the iPod! )
2. So What - Pink
3. Feedback - Janet Jackson 
4. Next To Me - Gavin DeGraw
5. I Want It That Way - Backstreet Boys


----------



## jmenjes

1. Mister Ed - Pizzafari music loop
2. Don't Worry Be Happy - Bobby McFerrin
3. Lighthouse - Vibes Alive
4. Route 101 - Herb Alpert
5. First Announcements - George Carlin (A Place For My Stuff)


----------



## metalis4ever

jmenjes said:


> 1. *Mister Ed - Pizzafari music loop*



Awesome!!! One of my best friends during the Disney College Program worked at Pizzafari so I heard this plenty of times while visiting her at work...good times, good times

Switching things up today and hitting shuffle on my newly created "Live Music Wednesday" playlist. 

1.  Cliffs of Gallipoli (Live) by Sabaton 
2.  Fullmoon (Live) by Sonata Arctica 
3.  King of the Kill (Live) by Annihilator
4.  Resist (Live) by Rush
5. Sixteenth Century Greensleeves (Live) by Rainbow


----------



## jmenjes

1. Games People Play - The Spinners
2. Alice In Wonderland - Resort TV music lop
3. Harry Caray vs. Bob Murphy (with Jay Mohr) - Opie and Anthony
4. Black and White - Three Dog Night
5. Rocky Raccoon - The Beatles


----------



## MomofKatie

1. Reunion, M83
2. Nothing Really Matters, David Guetta and will.i.am
3. Ida, Rachid Taha
4. Beyond the Sea, Disney/Pixar Buddy Songs
5. Ain't No Rest for the Wicked, Cage the Elephant


----------



## jmenjes

1. Mission: Space pre-show
2. Ride of the Valkyries - Wagner
3. The Girl From Ipanema - Astrud Gilberto
4. Takin' Care of Business - Bachman-Turner Overdrive
5. My Kind of Girl - Collin Raye


----------



## metalis4ever

Viking Metal Thorsday 


1. Sailing Home by Eternia
2. Free Will Sacrifice by Amon Amarth
3. Vedergallningens Tin by Manegarm
4. Naar Aftensolen Rinner by Einherjer
5. Crown of Iron by Grand Magus


----------



## jmenjes

1. Julio's Party - Spyro Gya
2. Susan - The Buckinghams
3. Wailea - David Benoit
4. In Your Arms - Spyro Gyra
5. Fantasmic! entire show


----------



## metalis4ever

*Power Metal Friday!!!* 


1. Heavy Metal Universe by Gamma Ray
2. Iron Gods by Stormwarrior
3. Caleb by Sonata Arctica
4. Future World by Pretty Maids
5. Rat Race by Avantasia


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Please Don't Go Girl - New Kids On The Block
2. What Have You Done For Me Lately - Janet Jackson
3. Water - Brad Paisley
4. A Face To Call Home - John Mayer
5. Soda Pop - Britney Spears


----------



## jmenjes

1. Theme to The Banana Splits
2. The Bare Necessities - Classic Disney Vol. 2
3. The Concertina Set - Illuminations preshow music
4. The Spectrum Song - Classic Disney Vol. 1
5. Breezeway - Spyro Gyra


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Sinister Mephisto by Arch Enemy
2. Our Battle by Vreid
3. God-Like by Overkill \m/ (>_<) \m/
4. Crystal Mountain by Death
5. Last Drop Falls by Sonata Arctica


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Not Over You - Gavin DeGraw ))
2. Payphone - Maroon 5 Ft. Wiz Khalifa
3. Whatta Man - Salt 'N' Peppa Ft. En Vogue
4. Spice World - Spice Girls
5. Space Cowboy - *NSync Ft. Lisa "Left Eye" Lopez

That mix was so what I needed to hear!  Loved it! ))


----------



## metalis4ever

that is all...


1. The Pursuit of Vikings by Amon Amarth \m/ (~_~) \m/
2. The Seer by Evildead
3. Paranoid by Black Sabbath
4. Immortal Wisdom by Forefather
5. Skoddefjellet by Mistur


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Tearin' Up My Heart - *Nsync
2. Bad Influence - Pink
3. Say - John Mayer
4. Bionic - Christina Aguilera
5. It Will Rain - Bruno Mars


----------



## jmenjes

1. 8:30 - Weather Report
2. All You Ever Do Is Bring Me Down - The Mavericks
3. A Remark You Made - Weather Report
4. Havana Moonlight - Spyro Gyra
5. Unpack Your Adjectives - The Best of Schoolhouse Rock


----------



## metalis4ever

1. No Love Lost by Carcass
2. Divine Intent by Nile
3. Hero Cults by Hate
4. Elimination by Overkill
5. The Ritual by Testament


----------



## jmenjes

1. Theme to Second Chance (1977 precursor to Press Your Luck)
2. Knights of the Round Table - Monty Python
3. High Hopes - Pizzafari area music
4. South American Sojurn - Spyro Gyra
5. Daddy-O - Ken Navarro


----------



## dgthree

1.  Fragil (Portuguese version) - Sting
2.  Bad As I Am - Great Big Sea
3.  Sufferin' - Gordon Bok
4.  Disappear - Beyonce
5.  Out of My Head - Black Eyed Peas


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Beautiful Mess - Jason Mraz (I cheated though, I just wanted to hear it  )
2. Thriller - Michael Jackson
3. Full Service - New Kids On The Block Ft. New Edition
4. One More Night - Maroon 5
5. September - Earth Wind and Fire


----------



## CarrieR

1) "At the Zoo," Simon and Garfunkel
2) "Beautiful Disaster," Jon McLaughlin
3) "The Only Living Boy In New York," Simon and Garfunkel
4) "Anytime," Kelly Clarkson & Justin Guarini
5) "Hollywood's Not America," Ferras


----------



## metalis4ever

Live Music Wednesday!!! One of the few Playlists that isn't all Metal, so some guilty pleasures may show up  


1. Below (Live) by Jorn
2. 2112 (Live) by Rush
3. Square One (Live) by Tom Petty And The Heartbreakers
4. Denim And Leather (Live) by Saxon
5. South Side OF The Sky (Live) by YES


----------



## jmenjes

1. Summers Day - Tomorrowland area music
2. Epcot entrance music Christmas loop
3. Mountain Music - Alabama
4. Happy Holiday/The Holiday Season - Andy Williams
5. Sunday Morning - Euge Groove

ETA: Posted this before hearing about the passing of Andy Williams.  Thanks for the music.


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Walk Away - Kelly Clarkson
2. Starships - Nicki Minaj
3. Man Machine - Robbie Williams
4. Dream On - Glee cast version
5. Do Somethin' - Britney Spears


----------



## CastawayJP

Coldplay- Christmas Lights
Warrant- Heaven 
Aerosmith- Love in an Elevator
Bob Marley- Exodus 
Dave Matthews and Tim Reynolds- Some Devil


----------



## metalis4ever

Viking Thorsday \m/ (~_~) \m/...43 days until I get to celebrate Viking Thorsday at Epcot by riding Maelstrom 14 times in a row with my Viking Mickey Ears all while hitting shuffle on my playlist  


1. Skuld by SIG:AR:TYR
2. Hammer Of The North by Grand Magnus
3. Heading Northe by Stormwarrior 
4. Eric The Red by Rebellion
5. Guardians Of Asgaard by Amon Amarth


----------



## jmenjes

1. Steppin' Out - Joe Jackson
2. Wishes preshow announcements
3. Ob-La-Di, Ob-La-Da - The Beatles
4. Don't take Your Love away - Wayman Tisdale
5. Merry Little Stroll - Fourplay


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Moves Like Jagger - Maroon 5 Ft. Christina Aguilera
2. Set Adrift On Memory Bliss - Backstreet Boys
3. Overrated - Gavin DeGraw
4. Put Your Arms Around Me - Natasha Beddingfield
5. Love Song For No One - John Mayer


----------



## metalis4ever

Power Metal Friday  

Feeling EPIC today, so breaking the rules and going 10 


1. The Village of Dwarves by Rhapsody
2. When The Lights Are Down by Kamelot
3. Think Not Forever by Lost Horizon
4. Thunderstorm by Sabaton
5. Ghost Opera by Kamelot
6. Sacrifice by Edguy
7. For The King by Bloodbound
8. Point of No Return by Rage
9. History Reversed by Communic
10. Pray by Gamma Ray


----------



## jmenjes

1. Fantasmic! 
2. Come Sail Away - Styx
3. Mission: Space pre-show
4. I Like Chinese- Monty Python
5. Conjunction Junction - The Best of Schoolhouse Rock


----------



## sunny_stace

1. On The Floor - Jennifer Lopez Ft. Pitbull
2. Love The Way You Lie (part II) - Rihanna Ft. Eminem
3. Mother Knows Best - Tangled
4. Phenomenon - LL Cool J
5. Need You Now - Lady Antebellum


----------



## metalis4ever

Happy Monday 

1. Children of the Night by Doro...all hail the Metal Queen 
2. Reconnect by Sevendust
3. Twa Corbbies by Oakenshield
4. Lost in Space by Avantasia
5. Bonded By Blood by Exodus


----------



## jmenjes

1. Close-Up - Spyro Gyra
2. Hey Bulldog - The Beatles
3. Life's a Dance - John Michael Montgomery
4. Theme to What's Happening!!
5. Undersea Gardens - The Living Seas area music


----------



## sunny_stace

1. All That Jazz - Chicago soundtrack (Broadway)
2. Shape Of My Heart - Backstreet Boys
3. Piece Of Me - Britney Spears
4. Just Friends - Gavin Degraw
5. Whisky Lullaby - Brad Paisley Ft. Allison Krause


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Edge Of A Broken Heart by Vixen
2. Freya by The Sword
3. Soul On Fire by Danzig
4. Joy Ride by Snot
5. Double-Edged Sword by Kilgore


----------



## Ariel484

1. Someday - Mariah Carey
2. The Small Mailman Returns - Up! Soundtrack 
3. The Next Episode - Dr. Dre and Snoop Dogg
4. Man or Muppet - The Muppets Soundtrack 
5. Get Low - Lil Jon and the Eastside Boyz --> Um, WHAT?! ...I need to clean out my songs! 

Love that 2 of the 5 songs are Disney! For the record, #6 is "Almost There" from the Princess and the Frog.


----------



## metalis4ever

Live Music Wednesday, one of my rare playlists that isn't all Metal 


1. Stand Up and Shout (live) by Dio
2. Yours Is No Disgrace (live) by Yes
3. Thicker Than Blood (live) by Death Angel
4. Mr. Love (live) by Toadies
5. This Love (live) by Pantera


----------



## njmom47

Now that I have earbuds again, I'm in!

1.  Silent Lucidity - Queensryche
2.  The Ripper - Judas Priest (not the live version )
3.  Clocks - Coldplay
4.  Bad Company - Bad Company
5.  Badge - Cream


----------



## sunny_stace

Ariel484 said:


> 5. Get Low - Lil Jon and the Eastside Boyz --> Um, WHAT?! ...I need to clean out my songs!



I have it in my song list too... 


Today's list:

1. She's So High - Tal Bachman
2. Should've Said No - Taylor Swift
3. Vultures - John Mayer
4. See Ya - Atomic Kitten
5. Rumour Has It - Adele

That mix seems odd...most of those songs never come up!


----------



## dgthree

1.  Wrecking Ball - Bruce Springsteen
2.  Unanswered Prayers - Garth Brooks
3.  Gold - Spandau Ballet
4.  Get Some - Blake Shelton
5.  Fantasies Come True - Avenue Q soundtrack


----------



## letthewookiewin

1. Your the One that I Want - John Travolta and Olivia Newton-John, Grease Soundtrack
2. Jeremy - Pearl Jam
3. Trouble in Paradise - Huey Lewis & the News
4. Head Over Heals - The Go-Go's
5. Paint it Black - The Rolling Stones


----------



## jmenjes

1. Merry Christmas, Baby - Russ Freemsn
2. The Work Song - Classic Disney Vol. 1
3. Love Rollercoaster - Ohio Players
4. Friends and Strangers - Dave Grusin
5. No Tell Lover - Chicago


----------



## metalis4ever

njmom47 said:


> *
> 1.  Silent Lucidity - Queensryche
> 2.  The Ripper - Judas Priest (not the live version )*



LOVE both of these songs!!!!! 

1. Colder by Charon
2. Nightmare by Mercyful Fate
3. Ramses Bringer of War by Nile
4. Behind The Mask by Old Man's Child
5. The Underground In America by Pantera


----------



## Whazzatk

Party In The USA - Miley Cyrus
What Makes You Beautiful - One Direction
Forget You- Cee Lo Green
19 & Crazy - Bomshel
Amen - Edens Edge

Nice mix thanks to my 10 year old daughter!


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Red Blooded Woman - Kylie Minogue
2. Say - John Mayer
3. Gone - *NSync
4. Rhythm Nation - Janet Jackson
5. Part Of Me - Katy Perry


----------



## jmenjes

1. Monorail spiel - MK to TTC
2. Harlequin - Weather Report
3. The Captain of Her Heart - Double
4. Charlie Brown Theme - Vince Guaraldi
5. $16,000 Question - WWTBAM soundtrack


----------



## Starclassic

1. Bittersweet World by Ashlee Simpson
2. 6th Avenue Heartache by The Wallflowers
3. Forever & Always by Taylor Swift
4. Exit To Exit by Ryan Cabrera
5. Something The Boy Said by Sting


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Joy Ride by Snot
2. Crimson Thunder by Hammerfall
3. Abigail by King Diamond
4. The South Is Rising by The Sign Of The Southern Cross
5. Primo Victoria by Sabaton


----------



## jmenjes

1. When I'm Sixty-Four - The Beatles
2. Sweet 'n Savvy - Spyro Gyra
3. The Muppet Show theme
4. Magic Carpet Ride - Steppenwolf
5. Lolly Lolly Lolly Get Your Adverbs Here - Schoolhouse Rock


----------



## metalis4ever

Monday  ...At least there is no USD movement today 

1. Time by Mercyful Fate
2. Incantations Of The Apprentice by Symphony X
3. Welcome Thy Rite by Stormwarrior 
4. Ageless, Still I Am by Morbid Angel
5. Drawing Blood by Stuck Mojo


----------



## njmom47

Yeah, Monday, Monday.
At least my IPod made me smile this morning!
1.  Paralyzer - Finger 11
2.  A Soldier's Letter - Fairyland
3.  Weeds - Life Of Agony
4.  American Woman - The Guess Who
5.  Crawling - Linkin Park


----------



## metalis4ever

njmom47 said:


> *3.  Weeds - Life Of Agony*
> k



AWESOME!!! I love Life of Agony!!! I was lucky enough to see them live 4 times in the 90's twice with Keith Caputo on vocals and twice with Whitfield Crane   I think that "Soul Searching The Sun" is an underrated album, I mean it's not as hard hitting as "River Runs Red" or "Ugly" but it is intense in it's own way 

Anyway here's hit shuffle number 2 on the daysince it's slow at the office with no USD 

1. Pacing Death's Trail by In Flames
2. The Pursuit of Vikings by Amon Amarth
3.  Contagious by Trapt
4.  Universe by Scars on Broadway
5.  Don't Be Afraid by Stereomud

Wow my shuffle went really, really soft the last 3 tracks, I forgot I even had those songs on my iPod haha


----------



## RyMacJ

Undone-Haley Reinhart

I'm Gonna Be Somebody-Travis Tritt

Glass-Thompson Square

I Will Always Love You-Whitney Houston

In The Air Tonight-Phil Collins



I love this thread!


----------



## MaggieBailey

Top 5....

1- Crash - Dave Matthews Band
2- We Are Never (Ever) Getting Back Together - Taylor Swift
3- Kiss The Girl - Little Mermaid
4- Come Fly With Me - Michael Buble
5- Shipping Up To Boston - Dropkick Murphys

That was fun, haha!  That's fabulously random...


----------



## letthewookiewin

1. Rhapsody in Blue - Gershwin: An American in Paris
2. Sympathy for the Devil -  Rolling Stones
3. Renegade - Styx
4. Life is a Highway - Rascal Flats, Cars Soundtrack
5. Can't Help Falling in Love - Elivs: 30 #1 Hits


----------



## jmenjes

1. Kitchen Kabaret
2. Is That Your Final Answer? (radio edit) - WWTBAM soundtrack
3. Reck'n So - Kirk Whalum
4. Then Came You - The Spinners & Dionne Warwick
5. La Grange - ZZ Top

You may have heard song 2 on this list...it played in between shows at WWTBAM Play It.


----------



## Starclassic

1. Push And Shove by No Doubt
2. This Time Around by Hanson
3. World On Fire by Sarah McLachlan
4. Granny by Dave Matthews Band
5. A Song For You by The Carpenters


----------



## RyMacJ

just popping in really quick to give my shuffle list for today!

Here we go...

1) You Win My Love by Shania Twain

2) Don't by Shania Twain

3) No Hurry by Zac Brown Band

4) Man in the Mirror by Michael Jackson

5) Come Wake Me Up by Rascal Flatts

Apparently my IPod is pretty much in a country mood today.


----------



## jmenjes

1. Come Monday - Jimmy Buffett
2. (There's No Place Like) Home For The Holidays - Perry Como
3. It Sure Is Monday - Mark Chesnutt
4. Song For Lorraine - Spyro Gyra
5. Lower queue area - Body Wars


----------



## metalis4ever

1. The Haunting (Somewhere in Time) by Kamelot
2. World Long Gone by Scars on Broadway
3. Generation Wild by Crashdiet
4. Through and Through by Life of Agony
5. Element by Vision of Disorder

Wow my shuffle is all over the map today


----------



## Starclassic

1. Hard To Be by The Vaughan Brothers
2. Lead Me On by Eric Clapton
3. Tripping Billies by Dave Matthews Band
4. Angels Of The Silences by Counting Crows
5. Between Two Lungs by Florence + The Machine


----------



## letthewookiewin

This thread is so much fun!!  Mine for today are ...

1. Separate Ways - Journey
2. Dreams - Van Halen
3. Jenny/ 867-5309 - Tommy Tutone
4. Heat of the Moment (Live) - Asia
5. Margaritaville - Jimmy Buffet


----------



## sunny_stace

1. California Love - Tupac and Dr. Dre
2. No Curtain Call - Maroon 5
3. Rich Girl - Gwen Stefani Ft. Eve
4. Wild Ones - Flo Rida Ft. Sia
5. Telephone - Lady GaGa Ft. Beyonce

Apparently my iPod made it's own "featuring" playlist today!


----------



## metalis4ever

Live Music Wednesday for me 

1. 40:1 (Live) by Sabaton 
2. Breaker (Live) by Accept
3. Silver Bride (Live) by Amorphis
4. 2112 (Live) by Rush
5. The Kinslayer (Live) by Nightwish


----------



## njmom47

metalis4ever said:


> Live Music Wednesday for me
> 
> 1. 40:1 (Live) by Sabaton
> 2. Breaker (Live) by Accept
> 3. Silver Bride (Live) by Amorphis
> 4.* 2112 (Live) by Rush*
> 5. The Kinslayer (Live) by Nightwish




One of my all-time favorites...great driving music!
Never did see LOA ...


Here's my first 5 on this rainy Wednesday:
1.  Oh Yeah - Chickenfoot  
2.  Fear Not - Galactic Cowboys
3.  Cry Little Sister - Seasons After
4.  Holy Diver - Killswitch Engage (cover)
5.  Won't Find It Here - Black Label Society


----------



## RyMacJ

1. ***** by Meredith Brooks
2. Completely by Jennifer Day (My wedding song! eek! Haven't heard it in a while)
3. Lessons Learned by Carrie Underwood
4. If You Ask Me To by Celine Dion
5. How Can We Be Lovers by Michael Bolton (LOL. I bought some MB songs when he was going to be on DWTS a couple years ago. Forgot they were on there!)

Happy Wednesday!


----------



## RyMacJ

Didn't know my Meredith Brooks song title would be "bleeped." Oops. I guess y'all can figure what song it is.


----------



## sunny_stace

1. I'll Be Waiting - Adele
2. Thriller - Michael Jackson
3. Secret - Maroon 5
4. It's Gonna Be Me - *Nsync
5. Do You Know Me - John Mayer


----------



## metalis4ever

njmom47 said:


> *4.  Holy Diver - Killswitch Engage (cover)*



KSE - Holy Diver = BEST...COVER...EVER  It's amazing live!!!

Hitting shuffle on my Viking Thorsday playlist 

1. New Found Land by Leaves' Eyes 
2. Heading Northe by Stormwarrior 
3. Ravens Guide Our Way by Grand Magus
4. Ynglinga Saga (To Odin We Call) by Rebellion
5. Sign Of The Hammer by Manowar


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Supercalifragilisticexpidalidocious - Mary Poppins
2. Baby One More Time - Britney Spears
3. Fine By Me - Andy Grammer
4. Breathe - Taylor Swift
5. Cheated On Me - Gavin DeGraw


----------



## RyMacJ

1. It Will Rain by Bruno Mars
2. Big Green Tractor by Jason Aldean
3. Imperfection by Saving Jane
4. Paparazzi by Lady Gaga
5. Sometimes by Britney Spears


----------



## jmenjes

1. Young and Fine - Celebrating the Music of Weather Report
2. Spectromagic Medley - David Benoit
3. Discovery Day - New Mickey Mouse Club 1977
4. Mini Boss - Yoshi's Island soundtrack
5. After The Storm - Norman Brown


----------



## metalis4ever

FRIDAY WOOOOO!!!! even better it's *POWER METAL FRIDAY * 

1. Emerald Sword by Rhapsody 
2. Crazy (Seal Cover) by Iron Savior
3. The Silence by Gamma Ray
4. Trailblazers by Hammerfall
5. Forever by Edguy


----------



## sunny_stace

1. All We Ever Do Is Say Goodbye - John Mayer
2. Millennium - Robbie Williams
3. Everything I Own - *NSync
4. Just A Kiss - Lady Antebellum
5. Back Of My Hand - Down With Webster


----------



## jmenjes

1. Jubilee - Spyro Gyra
2. Bermuda Nights - Gerald Albright
3. Slang - Weather Report
4. The Age of Not Believing - Resort TV loop
5. Being for the Benefit of Mr. Kite - The Beatles


----------



## Starclassic

1. Buzzing by Howie Day
2. Bathwater by No Doubt
3. We Can Work It Out by The Beatles
4. Hang by Matchbox Twenty
5. The Best Day by Taylor Swift


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Creepy Green Light by Type O Negative
2. Bleed Me An Ocean by Acid Bath
3. Rebel Meets Rebel by Rebel Meets Rebel
4. Mongoose by Fu Manchu
5. Toxicity by System Of A Down


----------



## sunny_stace

metalis4ever said:


> 5. Toxicity by System Of A Down



You may not believe this, but I have seen them live!  Twice! 

1. Right As Rain - Adele
2. Big Girl Now - New Kids On The Block Ft. Lady GaGa
3. Beat That Beat Up - DJ Pauly D lmao
4. I Don't Wanna Miss A Thing - Aerosmith
5. More Than Anyone - Gavin DeGraw lovestruc)


----------



## Starclassic

1. Machine Gun by Sara Bareilles
2. End Of The Rainbow by Van Morrison
3. 21st Century by Red Hot Chili Peppers
4. Rapunzel by Dave Matthews Band
5. On Dark Street by Elton John


----------



## letthewookiewin

1. But It's Alright - Huey Lewis & the News
2. Somebody to Love - Queen
3. Knock Three Times - Tony Orlando & Dawn
4. Magic Carpet Ride - Steppenwolf
5. Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone: Harry's Wondrous World - Carl Davis & Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## letthewookiewin

My list for Sunday October 14, 2012...
1. Hound Dog - Sha-Na-Na, Grease Soundtrack
2. Gaston [(Reprised) Soundtrack Version] - Jesse Corti & Richard White, Beauty & the Beast Soundtrack
3. Jeremy - Pearl Jam
4. Bonny Portmore - The Rogues (They are a Texas bagpipe and drum band)
5. Hakuna Matata - Nathan Lane, Ernie Sabella, Jason Weaver & Joseph Williams, Disney's Greatest, Vol. 2


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Bleeding Love - Leona Lewis
2. Fearless - Taylor Swift
3. I Won't Give Up - Jason Mraz
4. Honey - Mariah Carey
5. Defying Gravity - Wicked soundtrack


----------



## letthewookiewin

sunny_stace said:


> 5. Defying Gravity - Wicked soundtrack



I still haven't seen that musical, but I love that song and Popular.


----------



## jmenjes

1. I'm Gonna Always Love You - MuppetVision 3D area music
2. Let's Play $2,000 - WWTBAM soundtrack
3. Breathless - Spyro Gyra
4. Rain, Rain Go Away - Vince Guaraldi (The Charlie Brown Suite and Other Favorites)
5. A La Lune - La Nouba soundtrack


----------



## metalis4ever

Monday.....again 

1. Take My Pain by At Vance
2. Love To Let You Down by Life of Agony
3. What Have I Done? by 6L6
4. The Burning of Rome by Virgin Steele
5. Necroshine by Overkill


----------



## letthewookiewin

metalis4ever said:


> Monday.....again



BOOO!!  My 13 yr old has decided that Monday is a cuss word.

Mine for today....
1. O Fortuna - Orff: Carmina Burana, Mozarteum Orchestra Salzburg & Kurt Prestel
2. Claire de Lune - Twilight (Original Motion Picture Soundtrack), The AMP Orchestra
3. White Line - Super Hits of the 80's Into the 90's, Grandmaster Flash & The Furious Five
4. Two Tickets to Paradise - Eddie Money
5. Freedom Fighters - Invincible, Two Steps from Heck (I think the real last word will get me in trouble here.)  It's my favorite song on my iPhone!!


----------



## Starclassic

1. The Fallen Interlude by Blink-182
2. I've Been Down by Hanson
3. Why Georgia by John Mayer
4. No News Is Bad News by Dashboard Confessional
5. Rearviewmirror by Pearl Jam


----------



## metalis4ever

letthewookiewin said:


> BOOO!!  My 13 yr old has decided that Monday is a cuss word.



 maybe it should be a blocked word on the DIS

1. Deadfall by Snot....love this band always reminds me of '99 Disney College Program, great way to start my Tuesday 
2. Unsung by Helmet
3. Thunder In The Sky by Manowar
4.  Abduction by Bruce Dickinson
5. Leather Rebel By Judas Priest


----------



## letthewookiewin

metalis4ever said:


> maybe it should be a blocked word on the DIS



 Yes it should.  Oh and I love your siggy!!  When I see it, I just sit and watch it run though over and over.

Mine for today...
1. At the Zoo - Simon & Garfunkel
2. Once Bitten, Twice Shy - Great White
3. A Dream is a Wish Your Heart Makes - Ilene Woods & Mice Chorus - Cinderella, Disney's Greatest Vol. 2
4. Lovin', Touchin', Squeezin' - Journey
5. Bella's Lullaby - Carter Burwell


----------



## dgthree

1.  Closer To Your Heart - Clannad
2.  Boston and St. Johns - Great Big Sea
3.  Do It Like This - The Black Eyed Peas
4.  I'll Go Crazy if I Don't Go Crazy Tonight - U2
5.  In Between Days - The Cure


----------



## njmom47

1.  Too Late (Frozen) - Type O Negative
2.  Trust - Megadeth
3.  Drowning (Face Down) - Saving Abel
4.  Low - Cracker
5.  Believe - The Bravery


----------



## Starclassic

1. OK, It's Alright With Me by Eric Hutchinson
2. Wonder by Natalie Merchant
3. Semi-Charmed Life by Third Eye Blind
4. Uptown Girl by Billy Joel
5. Detective by No Doubt


----------



## jmenjes

1. Christmas in Heaven - Monty Python
2. Jolly Holiday - Classic Disney Vol. 1
3. Extrovertical - Spyro Gyra
4. Fixing A Hole - The Beatles
5. Double Dare obstacle course music


----------



## metalis4ever

letthewookiewin said:


> Yes it should.  Oh and I love your siggy!!  When I see it, I just sit and watch it run though over and over.



Ha! Thanks!! 

Live Music Wednesday means the week is almost half over 

1. Through And Though (Live) by Life of Agony
2. Am I Evil? (Live) by Diamond Head
3. A Question Of Heaven (Live) by Iced Earth
4. Serpents In Paradise (Live) by Avantasia
5. Barbara Allen (Live) by Blackmore's Night


----------



## letthewookiewin

metalis4ever said:


> Ha! Thanks!!
> 
> Live Music Wednesday means the week is almost half over



I can't wait for it to be over!!  This Satuday, the DH and I are going to the Dallas Comic Con.

My list for today...
1. Heart & Soul - Hey Lewis & the News
2. I Wanna Be Like You (The Monkey Song from the Jungle Book) - Lewis Prima & Phil Harris
3. The Godfather: Main Title Theme - Carl Davis & the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
4. For Emily, Whenever I May Find Her (Live) - Simon & Garfunkel
5. Shiny Toy Guns - Shiny Toy Guns, Nightmare Revisted


----------



## jmenjes

1. Follow Me - Pat Metheny Group
2. Mission: Space pre-show
3. Newroses - Spyro Gyra
4. Do I Do - Gerald Veasley
5. Street Life - U-Nam


----------



## Starclassic

1. Wicked Game by Chris Isaak
2. White Houses by Vanessa Carlton
3. She's Got A Way by Billy Joel
4. No Light, No Light by Florence + The Machine
5. Again Again by Lady Gaga


----------



## sunny_stace

letthewookiewin said:


> I still haven't seen that musical, but I love that song and Popular.



Oh you should if you ever get the chance!  It's a fantastic show!

1. Your Body - Christina Aguilera
2. Not Coming Home - Maroon 5
3. What Makes You Beautiful - One Direction
4. Some Nights - Fun
5. For The Girl Who Has Everything - *Nsync


----------



## metalis4ever

letthewookiewin said:


> I can't wait for it to be over!!  This Satuday, the DH and I are going to the Dallas Comic Con.



So jealous!!!! Have fun!!!! 

Substituting Viking Thorsday with European Female Fronted Symphonic Metal Thursday today...just in the mood for Female vocals 


1. Victoriam Speramus by Krypteria
2. Believe by Namesea
3. Touch Of Your Hand by Imperia
4. Elements by Lunatica
5. For The Heart I Once Had by Nightwish


----------



## letthewookiewin

metalis4ever said:


> So jealous!!!! Have fun!!!!




Thanks!! I'm most excited about Bruce Campbell, Sean Astin, And Felicia Day
I swear, I'm going to sit and watch your siggy long enough, and that poor man will finally get a Tootsie Pop.  

Mine for today while I sit in computer programming class..

1. Only the Young - Journey
2. Go the Distance - Roger Bart, Disney's Greatest Vol. 2
3. Walk This Way - Run DMC
4. People Are Strange - Echo & The Bunnymen, The Lost Boys (Original Motion Picture Soundtrack)
5. Eyes on Fire - Blue Foundation


----------



## dgthree

1.  Soarin' - Four Parks, One World
2.  The Kid - Cry, Cry, Cry (Dar Williams, Richard Shindell & Lucy Kaplansky)
3.  Raise Your Glass - Glee Cast
4.  Against The Moon - Gordon Bok
5.  The Bed's Too Big Without You - Sting


----------



## letthewookiewin

sunny_stace said:


> Oh you should if you ever get the chance!  It's a fantastic show!



I really want to, I just have to find time to go see it when it is in town again.


----------



## metalis4ever

letthewookiewin said:


> Thanks!! I'm most excited about *Bruce Campbell*, Sean Astin, And Felicia Day
> I swear, I'm going to sit and watch your siggy long enough, and that poor man will finally get a Tootsie Pop.
> 
> Mine for today while I sit in computer programming class..



GROOVY!!!!

Ha! perhaps one day Abbath Doom Occulta will get a tootsie pop 

1. Drip by Red Giant
2. Space Cowboy by Darkbuster (Steve Miller Band Cover)
3. Structures of Death by Fleshcrawl
4. I See A Darkness by Johnny Cash
5. Bender by Sevendust featuring Chino of Deftones

Wow my shuffle was all over the map today


----------



## letthewookiewin

1. Don't - Elvis
2. Hotel California - Eagles
3. Enter Sandman - Metallica
4. Bringin' On the Heartache - Def Leppard
5. The Unforgiven - Metallica


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Not Over You - Gavin DeGraw
2. Holiday - Madonna 
3. Wake Up Call - Maroon 5
4. She's The One - Robbie Williams
5. Hollaback Girl - Gwen Stefani


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Leavin' by Texas Hippie Coalition
2. Black Sheep by Sonata Arctica
3. Passenger by Deftones
4. Valhalla Rising by Grand Magus
5. Over My Head by King's X


----------



## sunny_stace

1. She Holds A Key - Gavin DeGraw
2. I Love You Came Too Late - Joey McIntyre
3. No Strings Attached - *NSync
4. I Knew You Were Trouble - Taylor Swift
5. I Do - Colbie Caillat


----------



## letthewookiewin

Mine for today....

1. Pumped Up Kicks - Foster the People
2. Ich will - Rammstein
3. (Marie's the Name) His Latest Flame - Elvis
4. I Won't Say (I'm In Love) - Susan Egan, Cheryl Freeman, LaChanze, Vanessa Thomas, and Lillias White (From the Hercules Soundtrack)
5. A Little Less Conversation (JXL Radio Edit Remix) - Elvis


----------



## metalis4ever

It's ****** again  I did the censoring for the Dis  


1. Lament by Eluveitie
2. A Mansion In Darkness by King Diamond
3. Inertia by Insomnium
4. Menace To Society by Killers
5. Weak by Skunk Anansie


----------



## letthewookiewin

metalis4ever said:


> It's ****** again  I did the censoring for the Dis


Oh, and Bruce Campbell was amazing!!  We got to sit in for his Q&A and he had us laughing our rears off.  We thought we had missed out on a chance to get his autograph since they sold out tickets for his autographs.  While my DH went to get a drink as we stood in line for Felicia Day's autograph, I overheard the guy in front of me tell the person in front of him that he accidently bought too many Bruce Campbell autograph tickets and would like to sell 3 of them at cost.  I got the money out super quick and had it bought before the DH got back in line.  When I told my DH, he was about as excited as I would have been if we had been given free tickets to WDW.

Today is a cuss word of a day for sure.  I should have spent the day taking final exams, but am catching up on tv instead.

Mine for today....
1. Tie A Yellow Ribbon Round the Ole Oake Tree - Tony Orlando & Dawn
2. Happy Working Song - Amy Adams from the Enchanted Soundtrack
3. Greased Lightnin' - Jeff Conway & John Travolta from the Grease movie soundtrack)
4. Are You Lonesome Tonight? - Elvis
5. Hey Man, Nice Shot - Filter


----------



## sunny_stace

metalis4ever said:


> It's ****** again  I did the censoring for the Dis



 If your's was anything like mine, it definitely needed censoring! 

1. Freak Like Me - Sugababes
2. Country Grammar - Nelly laughing:  Heard it on the radio and needed to download it after it was stuck in my head all day!  Takes me back...)
3. Straight Through My Heart - Backstreet Boys
4. I See The Light - Tangled
5. I'll Be Waiting - Adele


----------



## Starclassic

1. Dreamgirl by Dave Matthews Band
2. The Scientist by Coldplay
3. Born This Way by Lady Gaga
4. Rehab by Amy Winehouse
5. Not The Doctor by Alanis Morrisette


----------



## metalis4ever

letthewookiewin said:


> Oh, and Bruce Campbell was amazing!!  We got to sit in for his Q&A and he had us laughing our rears off.  We thought we had missed out on a chance to get his autograph since they sold out tickets for his autographs.  While my DH went to get a drink as we stood in line for Felicia Day's autograph, I overheard the guy in front of me tell the person in front of him that he accidently bought too many Bruce Campbell autograph tickets and would like to sell 3 of them at cost.  I got the money out super quick and had it bought before the DH got back in line.  When I told my DH, he was about as excited as I would have been if we had been given free tickets to WDW.
> 
> Today is a cuss word of a day for sure.  I should have spent the day taking final exams, but am catching up on tv instead.



That's awesome!!!!! glad you guys had a great time!!! Good luck on your finals 




sunny_stace said:


> If your's was anything like mine, it definitely needed censoring!



It was painful indeed....I have 11 days until Disney so every day seems longer than usual 


1. The Arcane by Trail of Tears
2. Painkiller by Death (Judas Priest Cover)
3. Burning Leaves by Ensiferum 
4. The Frontlines by Machine Head
5. My December by Overkill


----------



## sunny_stace

metalis4ever said:


> It was painful indeed....I have 11 days until Disney so every day seems longer than usual



Tell me about it!  I have 2 days left and they are going to be the slowest days of my life! 

1. Devil In A New Dress - Kanye West
2. Last Name - Carrie Underwood
3. Boys (co-ed remix) - Britney Spears Ft. Pharrell Williams
4. Desperate Measures - Mariana's Trench
5. Back In Time - Pitbull


----------



## siskaren

I can play again! I lost my iPod a couple months ago, but am now the proud owner of a new 7th gen nano!

1. Colonel Hathi's March - The Jungle Book

2. Take It Easy - Travis Tritt

3. Step In Time - Mary Poppins

4. Princess Medley - Fantasmic!

5. The Christmas Song - John Michael Montgomery


----------



## letthewookiewin

metalis4ever said:


> That's awesome!!!!! glad you guys had a great time!!! Good luck on your finals



thank you.  I'm just ready to get this semester over and on to the next one, next week.

My list for today.....
1. Circle of Life - Carmen Twillie & Lebo M., from the Lion King
2. I Wanna Be Sedated (yes that would be nice ) - Ramones
3. Fantine's Arrest - Les Miserables, The Complete Symphonic Recording
4. She's Not You - Elvis (I swear I think my iPhone loves Elvis b/c I think everyday it puts him in there at least once)
5. Swingin' - John Anderson


----------



## metalis4ever

Live Music Wednesday which means the week is almost half over!!! 


1. Big In Japan (Live) by Guano Apes
2. Hell Bent For Leather (Live) by Judas Priest 
3. Tyrants (Live) by Immortal
4. Cliffs of Gallipoli (Live) by Sabaton
5. Sabbath Bloody Sabbath (Live) by Anthrax (Black Sabbath cover)


----------



## dgthree

siskaren said:


> I can play again! I lost my iPod a couple months ago, but am now the proud owner of a new 7th gen nano!



Congrats on the new Nano!  I'm seriously tempted by the new iTouch with the camera (and the pretty colors), and am debating it or an iPhone...   We'll see how good Santa is this year.  

Here are my 5 for today:

1.  Baby Girl - Sugarland
2.  As If We Never Said Goodbye - Glee Cast
3.  Amazing Grace - Betty Buckley
4.  Let it Whip - The Treblemakers (Pitch Perfect Soundtrack)
5.  Don't Think Twice, It's Alright - Kesha (Chimes of Freedom - Dylan Songs for Amnesty International)


----------



## Starclassic

1. Higher by Creed
2. New York State of Mind by Billy Joel
3. No One by Alicia Keys
4. Pretty The World by Matt Nathanson
5. Like I Love You by Justin Timberlake


----------



## letthewookiewin

Mine for today....
1. It's Now or Never - Elvis
2. Roll Away Your Stone - Mumford & Sons
3. I Caught Myself - Paramore
4. I Still Believe - Tim Cappello
5. Something There (Soundtrack Version) - Angela Lansbury, David Ogden Stiers, Jerry Orbach, Paige O'Hara & Robby Benson


----------



## siskaren

1. You're Gonna Miss Me When I'm Gone - Brooks & Dunn

2. Beauty and the Beast - Beauty and the Beast

3. Hey Good Lookin' - Jimmy Buffettt feat. George Strait and Alan Jackson

4. Following the Leader - Peter Pan

5. I Wouldn't Be a Man - Josh Turner


----------



## metalis4ever

Once again it's Viking Thorsday!! 15 days until I can celebrate Viking Thorsday in Epcot by drinking beers in Norway and riding Maelstrom!!!


1. Heading Northe by Stormwarrior
2. New Found Land by Leaves' Eyes
3. Thor (The Powerhead) by Manowar
4. Hammer Of The North by Grand Magus
5. Guardians of Asgaard by Amon Amarth


----------



## letthewookiewin

Mine for this morning....
1. Only The Lonley - The Motels
2. The Confrontation - Les Miserables, The Complete Symphonic Recording
3. Who Says You Can't Go Home - Bon Jovie & Jennifer Nettles
4. Rosanna - Toto
5. Prologue - John Williams love, Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone Soundtrack


----------



## njmom47

First 5 for this Thursday:

1.  Flagpole Sitter - Harvey Danger
2.  Pull Me Under - Dream Theatre
3.  Enter Sandman - Motorhead (DH is the biggest Motorhead fan ever!)
4.  So Did We - Isis
5.  If Six Were Nine - Jimi


----------



## metalis4ever

njmom47 said:


> First 5 for this Thursday:
> 2.  Pull Me Under - Dream Theatre
> *3.  Enter Sandman - Motorhead (DH is the biggest Motorhead fan ever!)*



Love both these songs and bands...I've been lucky enough to have seen Dream Theater live 4 times and Motorhead live 8 times!!! 

Happy Friday!!!! 


1. The Crown And The Ring by Manowar
2. My Grain by Corrosion of Conformity
3. Jawbreaker by Rage (Judas Priest cover) 
4. Death or Glory by Running Wild
5. Nil by Eluveitie


----------



## Angebee

1) 'Zelda Medley' by Lindsey Stirling
2) 'Broken Bones' by Rev Theory
3) 'Anytime' by Eve 6
4) 'It's Not Right But It's Okay' the Glee Cover (I adore Darren Criss)
5) 'Lights' by Elle Goulding

Not too bad a set considering it's still my 'summer' playlist. Usually there's more Country and Disney.


----------



## MomofKatie

1. Roll Over Beethoven- the Beatles
2. La Nina Rica- Bomba Estereo
3. I'm Gonna Be (500 Miles)- The Proclaimers
4. Spam- Monty Python
5. Going to Battle- Danny Elfman, Alice in Wonderland soundtrack


----------



## letthewookiewin

Mine for this Saturday.....
1. Campions (experts): Champion's Theme - Carl David & Royal Liverpool Philharmonic (I always have to double check that one b/c I want to put Philharmagic) Orchestra
2. Carry On Wayward Son - Kansas
3. Pumped Up Kicks - Foster the People
4. Imperial March (From Episode V: The Empire Strikes Back) - John Williams
5. The Devil Went Down to Georgia - The Charlie Daniels Band


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Shattered by Pantera
2. Bleeder by Nothingface
3. Wild Child by W.A.S.P.
4. Living Dead Girl by Rob Zombie
5. The Promise by Krypteria


----------



## siskaren

1. it's a small world - Disney's Happiest Celebration on Earth

2. Colors of the Wind - Vanessa Williams

3. Sea of Heartbreak - Jimmy Buffett & George Strait

4. Waitin' On a Woman - Brad Paisley

5. Gaston (Reprise) - Beauty and the Beast


----------



## metalis4ever

Can't believe I'm up this early on a Sunday 

1. Who Do You Think You Are by Roadsaw
2. There's a Great Big Beautiful Tomorrow - The Sherman Brothers Songbook
3. Bury Me Where I Fall by 36 Crazyfists
4. Got The Time by Anthrax
5. Superchrist by Sam Black Church


----------



## siskaren

1. Eye Candy - Josh Turner

2. Look at Us - Vince Gill

3. Jingle Jingle Jingle - Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer

4. The Spirit of Sharing Hearth and Family - Holiday Wishes

5. Steady as the Beating Drum (Reprise) - Pocahontas


----------



## letthewookiewin

metalis4ever said:


> Can't believe I'm up this early on a Sunday



wow, you were up early.  I was just going to bed not long before that.  I didn't get out of bed until 1:30 PM.

Mine for Sunday....
1. Mrs. Robinson - Simon & Garfunkel
2. Out of Africa: Main Title Theme - Carl Davis & Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
3. Beauty School Drop Out - Frankie Avalon
4. Don't Be Cruel - Elvis
5. Summer of '69 - Bryan Adams


----------



## Starclassic

1. Edge of the Earth by 30 Seconds To Mars
2. Rich Girl by Gwen Stefani
3. Unforgiven by Creed
4. Flowers in the Window by Travis
5. Something To Believe In by Justin Hayward


----------



## jmenjes

1. Eastlake Shuffle - Spyro Gyra
2. Superwasp-Along The Coast Of Norway - Illuminations preshow
3. I Know A Place - Petula Clark
4. Same Old Lan Syne - Dan Fogelberg
5. No Messin' - Acoustic Alchemy


----------



## metalis4ever

Hope everyone on the East Coast is staying safe!! I'm working from home today and since the market is closed it's been slow...so after this list I may or may not watch The Return of Jafar 

1. Primo Victoria by Sabaton
2. For Whom The Bell Tolls by Apocalyptica ( all Chello cover of  Metallica)
3. Halloween by King Diamond
4. Nightfall by Blind Guardian
5. Twisted by Skunk Anansie


----------



## letthewookiewin

A little late, but mine for today....
1. Workin for a Livin' - Huey Lewis & The News
2. A Little Less Conversation - Elvis
3. The Devil Went Down to Georgia - The Charlie Daniels Band
4. He's a Pirate (From "Pirates of the Caribbean) - David Garrett
5. Open Arms - Journey


----------



## metalis4ever

Hope everyone on the East Coast is safe and sound   For the most part we got off light here in Mass, didn't lose power which means working from home again today 

1. Painkiller by Judas Priest
2. Giving Up The Ghost by G//Z/R
3. Blackmailer by Blaze Bayley
4. Wolf by Iced Earth
5. When Our England Died by Forefather


----------



## letthewookiewin

metalis4ever said:


> Hope everyone on the East Coast is safe and sound   For the most part we got off light here in Mass, didn't lose power which means working from home again today



I have several friends that sound like had a pretty scary night from the storm.  I live in North Texas (near Dallas), so the only nasty storm-type thing we really have are tornadoes.  I don't think I could live near an area where a hurricane could occur.  My sister lived in Metaire (New Olreans suburb) during Katrina, and that was stressful enough.  I can't imagine living through something like that myself.

I have a headache and am doing school work today, so I'm listening to my "soundtrack" playlist.  Mine for today....

1. Nothing Else Matters - David Garrett
2. Kaiowas - Sepultura
3. Titanic - Main Theme - Carl Davis & the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
4. Forrest Gump: Main Title Theme - Carl Davis & the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
5. Stormwind: World of Warcraft (man I miss that game) Original Game Soundtrack - Tracy Bush


----------



## siskaren

1. Belle - Beauty and the Beast

2. The Christmas Song - Alan Jackson

3. Everything I Love - Alan Jackson

4. Golden Dream - The American Adventure

5. Lord Have Mercy on the Working Man - Travis Tritt


----------



## metalis4ever

Happy Halloween everyone!!!! Costume contest at the office today, first prize is a free vacation day!!!! I am wearing my Macho King Randy Savage costume, wish me luck!!! 


1. The Ultimate Sin by Ozzy Osbourne
2. Dr. Stein by Helloween 
3. Bottom Feeder by Corrosion of Conformity
4. Conquer All by Behemoth
5. Rollercoaster by Primal Fear


----------



## jmenjes

Special playlist for today...

1. Merry Christmas Darling - The Carpenters
2. Sleigh Ride - The Carpenters
3. The Twelve Gifts of Christmas - Allan Sherman
4. O Tannenbaum - A Charlie Brown Christmas soundtrack
5. What Christmas Means To Me - Stevie Wonder

(Yes, I don't care for Halloween.  To me, it's just one day closer to Christmas.)


----------



## letthewookiewin

metalis4ever said:


> Happy Halloween everyone!!!! Costume contest at the office today, first prize is a free vacation day!!!! I am wearing my Macho King Randy Savage costume, wish me luck!!!



That is pure greatness!!!  You should win not just one free vacation day, but at least two.  Good luck!!  

HAPPY HALLOWEEN!!

My list for today....
1. Animal - Def Leppard
2. Light of the Morning - Band of Skulls
3. Belle (Reprise) [Soundtrack Version] - Paige O'Hara
4. Shakespeare in Love: Main Title Theme - Carl Davis & Royal Liverpool Philharmoic Orchestra
5. Run to You - Bryan Adams


----------



## Angebee

G*O*O*D**L*U*C*K metalis4ever!

We do themes every year (costumes, props, music) for the Trick or Treaters and then I just replay the playlists all on Halloween for my own enjoyment, so here's mine for today:
1) 'No Good Deed' -- Wicked OST  ('Hocus Pocus' '11)
2) 'The Extraction' -- Final Fantasy IX OST  ('Hocus Pocus' '11)
3) 'The Story Continues' -- Goblet of Fire OST ('Harry Potter' '09)
4) 'Superman' -- 3 Doors Down ('Avengers vs Justice League' '12)
5) 'Arabian Nights' -- Disney's Aladdin OST ('Genie's Marketplace' '10)


----------



## metalis4ever

letthewookiewin said:


> That is pure greatness!!!  You should win not just one free vacation day, but at least two.  Good luck!!





Angebee said:


> G*O*O*D**L*U*C*K metalis4ever!



Thanks but alas I was unable to make it to the contest because I was swamped with work  ...I leave for Disney on Saturday so I need to make sure my desk is clear  Oh well there's always next year 

Hope everyone has a safe and fun Halloween!!! Listening to my Halloween playlist let's see what pops up 

1. Black No. 1 by Type O Negative
2. Halloween by King Diamond
3. Grim Grinning Ghosts - The Haunted Mansion
4. Fear of The Dark by Iron Maiden  
5. Dragula by Rob Zombie


----------



## siskaren

1. Check Yes or No - George Strait

2. Silent Night - Brad Paisley

3. Here's a Quarter (Call Someone Who Cares) - Travis Tritt

4. Mother Knows Best (Reprise) - Tangles

5. Sacred Emotion - Donny Osmond


----------



## metalis4ever

Last day of work until November 15!!! Off to WDW on Saturday Wooooooo!!! 

1. A Dangerous Meeting by Mercyful Fate
2. Touched By The Mara by Pyramaze
3. Metal Breed by Rob Rock
4. White Trash Anthem by Blood For Blood
5. Promised Land by Samael


----------



## letthewookiewin

metalis4ever said:


> Last day of work until November 15!!! Off to WDW on Saturday Wooooooo!!!



Have fun!!  It'll be another 218 days until we are back in WDW.  At least it's better than our last stretch between trip.  We went from October 13, 2006 to June 3, 1012 between trips.  

My list for today.....
1. When You Wish Upon a Star (from Pinocchio) - Cliff Edwards & Disney Studio Chorus
2. Wake Me Up Before You Go-Go - Wham!
3. Cold As Ice - Foreigner
4. The Sewers : Dog Eats Dog - Les Miserables, The Complete Symphonic Recording
5. Heaven Is - Def Leppard


----------



## jmenjes

1. Sabre Dance - Khachaturian (Classical Thunder)
2. Good Morning Good Morning - The Beatles
3. Knock Three Times - Tony Orlando & Dawn
4. Jubilee - Spyro Gyra
5. Magic Kingdom Welcome Show


----------



## siskaren

1. Can't Break It To My Heart - Tracy Lawrence

2. My Love - Lionel Ritchie (feat. Kenny Chesney)

3. Easy - Lionel Ritchie (feat. Willie Nelson)

4. The Wonderful Thing About Tiggers - Jim Cummings

5. Faces in the Mirror - Donny Osmond


----------



## metalis4ever

Back from yet another great Disney vacation 


1. Iron by Ensiferum
2. Ocean Gateways by Obscura
3. Mother North by Satyricon
4. Necroshine by Overkill
5. Spellbreaker by Candlemass


----------



## sunny_stace

I finally got my iPod back today!   I had left it in Indiana after coming back from Disney and my cousin had to ship it to me!  What a nightmare!  Doing an extra shuffle today to make up for lost time! 

1. I Knew You Were Trouble - Taylor Swift
2. Who Knows - Natasha Beddingfield
3. The Call - Backstreet Boys
4. Stealing - Gavin DeGraw
5. Love Is A Verb - John Mayer
6. Sweetest Goodbye - Maroon 5
7. She's Everything - Brad Paisley
8. Bleeding Love - Leona Lewis
9. Nice To Meet You Anyway - Gavin DeGraw
10. Sweater Song - Hedley

metalis4ever - glad you guys had a good trip!


----------



## siskaren

1. Some Day My Prince Will Come - Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs

2. Angels From the Realm of Glory - Candlelight Processional

3. Today's Lonely Fool - Tracy Lawrence

4. All Aboard! - Where Magic Lives: The Official Album

5. Country Club - Travis Tritt


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Me Against The Music - Britney Spears Ft. Madonna
2. Thriller/Heads Will Roll - Glee cast 
3. Teardrops On My Guitar - Taylor Swift
4. Scream - Michael and Janet Jackson
5. Good Girl - Carrie Underwood


----------



## jmenjes

1. The Age Of Not Believing - Resort TV
2. Little Saint Nick - The Beach Boys
3. The Bear - Illuminations preshow
4. Steppin' Up - Eric Darius
5. Susan - The Buckinghams


----------



## metalis4ever

sunny_stace said:


> I finally got my iPod back today!   I had left it in Indiana after coming back from Disney and my cousin had to ship it to me!  What a nightmare!  Doing an extra shuffle today to make up for lost time!
> 
> metalis4ever - glad you guys had a good trip!



Thanks!! Glad you got your iPod back!! 

Live Music Wednesday 

1. Soul Of The Wind (Live) by Jorn
2. Screaming Eagles (Live) by Sabaton
3. Tears of the Dragon (Live) by Bruce Dickinson
4. Expendable Youth (Live) by Slayer
5. A Question of Heaven (Live) by Iced Earth


----------



## metalis4ever

Happy Friday!!! 

1. Mississippi King by Five Horse Johnson
2. Dark Recollections by Carnage
3. Big In Japan by Guano Apes
4. Wrath of The Norsemen by Amon Amarth
5. Whipping Soul by Anthropia


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Follow Through - Gavin DeGraw
2. Catch All The Fish - Brad Paisley
3. Get Back - Britney Spears
4. Imma Be - Black Eyed Peas
5. The Two Of Use - *Nsync


----------



## Pumbaa7287

1. Bottom of the River- Delta Rae
2. Take a Walk- Passion Pit
3. Greased Lightning- Glee Cast
4. We Didn't Start the Fire- Billy Joel
5. Call Me Maybe- Carly Rae Jepsen

Yes, I'm ashamed of #3 and #5.


----------



## letthewookiewin

Mine for today....

1.The A.B.C Cafe - Red and Black - Les Miserables - The Complete Symphonic Recording
2. Superman: Can You Read My Mind - Carl Davis & The Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
3. Don't Be Cruel - Elvis
4. To the Shock of Miss Louise - Thomas Newman
5. Go the Distance - Roger Bart


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Cast Down The Heretic by Nile
2. Virus of Faith by Fear Factory
3. Dreaming With The Dead by Ripping Corpse
4. Who Gave Her The Roses by EyeHateGod
5. The Beacon by Enslaved


----------



## Duzzygirl

1.  Some Nights ... Fun.
2.  International Love ... Pitbull
3.  Feel so Numb ... Rob Zombie
4.  Crazy for You ... Madonna
5.  'Cuz I Can ... P!nk


----------



## sunny_stace

1. You Lie - The Band Perry
2. Bad Influence - Pink
3. Unlove You - Elise Estrada
4. Edge Of Desire - John Mayer
5. Helpless When She Smiles - Backstreet Boys


----------



## letthewookiewin

Duzzygirl said:


> 1.  Some Nights ... Fun.



That is one of my favorite songs right now.

Mine for today...
1. We Go Together - John Travolta & Olivia Newton John, Grease Movie Soudtrack
2. I Wan'na Be Like You (The Monkey Song) - Louis Prima & Phil Harris
3. Candida - Tony Orlando & Dawn
4. Cold As Ice - Foreigner
5. Be Our Guest - Angela Lansbury, Chorus Beauty & the Beast, & Jerry Orbach


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Savior by Diecast
2. A Great Mass of Death by Septic Flesh
3. Slaves of Fear by Amon Amarth
4. Across Forests and Fjords by Revocation
5. Gravity by Type O Negative


----------



## macleod1979

1. Women and Work by Lucero
2. Black by Pearl Jam
3. Love in an Elevator by Areosmith
4. Come Pick Me Up by Ryan Adams
5. Baba O Reilly - The Who


----------



## tehSAC

1. Girls Do What They Want - The Maine
2. When Can I See You Again - Owl City
3. Baba O Reilly - The Who
4. Diy - Savoy
5. Gimmie All Your Lovin' - Whiskey Shivers


----------



## letthewookiewin

Mine for this day that shall not be named.....

1. Nothin' But a Good Time - Poison
2. Walkin' on Sunshine - Katrina
3. Photograph - Def Leppard
4. Crazy - Aerosmith
5. Miss You In a Heartbeat - Def Leppard


----------



## siskaren

1. That Summer - Garth Brooks

2. In My Daughter's Eyes - Martina McBride

3. Carried Away - George Strait

4. Down by the Lazy River - The Osmonds

5. She Wouldn't Be Gone - Blake Shelton


----------



## metalis4ever

1. No Presents For Christmas by King Diamond
2. Burning Chains by Jorn
3. Rock Forever by Judas Priest
4. Desert Rose by Grave Digger
5. High Speed GTO by White Wizzard


----------



## Duzzygirl

letthewookiewin said:


> That is one of my favorite songs right now.
> ...


Same here!


Today's shuffle ... Just added my Christmas music.  I'm anxious to see if any comes up.  

1.  Why, Why, Why ... Billy Currington
2.  Here Comes Santa Claus ... Bing Crosby & The Andrews Sisters  
3.  Johnny Angel ... Shelley Fabares
4.  Sexy Love ... Ne-Yo
5.  Give Me All Your Love ... Madonna ft. Nicki Minaj


----------



## metalis4ever

*Live Music Wednesday* 


1. Rebellion In Dreamland (Live) by Gamma Ray 
2. Eyes Of The South (Live) by Down
3. Sons Of Northern Darkness by Immortal 
4. Lost At 22 (Live) by Life of Agony
5. Bless The Child (Live) by Nightwish


----------



## jmenjes

1. There's Your Trouble - Dixie Chicks
2. Crunchy Frog - The Monty Python Instant Record Collection
3. Birdland - Weather Report
4. Old San Juan - Spyro Gyra 
5. March of the Cards - Resort TV loop


----------



## siskaren

From my Disney park music playlist:

1. All Aboard

2. Energy (You Make the World Go 'Round)

3. The Main Street Electrical Parade

4. Splash Mountain Medley

5. Makin' Memories


----------



## letthewookiewin

Mine for today...

1. Angel - Aerosmith
2. Reflection - Lea Salonga, Mulan Soundtrack
3. Feuer frei - Rammstein
4. I've Got the World on a String - Wayne Newton
5. I've Been Everywhere - Johnny Cash


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Walk This Way - Run DMC & Aerosmith (one of my all-time faves!  )
2. Scream - Usher
3. Poison - Belle Biv Devoe
4. Billie Jean - Michael Jackson
5. Get Back - Ludacris

Wow!  Pretty great mix to make rotten night better!

Happy Thanksgiving to all of you Americans tomorrow!


----------



## jmenjes

1. Route 101 - Herb Alpert
2. Savanna - Dan Siegel
3. Autumn of Our Love - Spyro Gyra
4. Another One Rides The Bus - Weird Al Yankovic
5. $500,000 Win - WWTBAM Soundtrack


----------



## letthewookiewin

sunny_stace said:


> 1. Walk This Way - Run DMC & Aerosmith (one of my all-time faves!  )



Mine too!!  I love blasting that in the car.



sunny_stace said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all of you Americans tomorrow!



Thank you!!  Tomorrow, I'll have a day of hanging with my family eating and watching the Cowboys play the Redskins.  Then Friday, we'll have Thanksgiving with the hubby's family.


----------



## metalis4ever

Viking Thorsday is going to be epic today complete with feast and ale!!! Happy Turkey Day everyone 

1. Distant Northern Shore by Sig:Ar:Tyr
2. Ravens Guide Our Way by Grand Magus
3. Canute The Great (The King of Danish Pride) by Rebellion
4. Valkyries Ride by Amon Amarth
5. New Found Land by Leaves' Eyes


----------



## metalis4ever

Happy Friday!!!! So quiet at the office today, doesn't mean I wont be blasting my headphones 


1. Reconnect by Sevendust
2. War Machine by Kiss
3. Dance With The Dead by Seven Witches
4. Crownless by Nightwish
5. Emptiness Unobstructed by Nevermore


----------



## metalis4ever

Putting up the Yule Tree so I hit shuffle on my Metal Xmas music playlist 

1. Christmas Canon Rock by Trans-Siberian Orchestra
2. Oh Come O Come Emanuel by Halford...the Metal God does Xmas \m/ 
3. I'll Be Home For Christmas by Twisted Sister
4. Winter Song (Sara Bareilles cover) by Halford 
5. God Rest Ye Merry Gentlemen by Ronnie James Dio \m/  \m/


----------



## letthewookiewin

Since the DH is still sleeping, I thought I would jump on the DIS and post my shuffle for today....
1. You Found Me - The Fray
2. What's This - Flyleaf
3. If You Leave Me Now - Chicago
4. Rocky Mountain Music - Eddie Rabbitt
5. Lonwly Boy - The Black Keys


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Fly Away by Angel Dust
2. Song Of The Troubled Ones by Amorphis
3. Necroshine by Overkill
4. Pagan Saviour by Autopsy
5. Old by Machine Head


----------



## metalis4ever

Happy word that cannot be spoken 

1. 5 Minutes Alone by Pantera
2. Ancient Dreams by Candlemass
3. When I'm Falling by Mystic Prophecy
4. Plastic Planet by G//Z/R
5. Moment of Truth by Damageplan


----------



## letthewookiewin

metalis4ever said:


> Happy word that cannot be spoken



To you as well

Mine for today.....
1. The Beast Lets Belle Go - Alan Menken, Beauty and the Beast Soundtrack
2. Can't Buy Me Love - The Beatles
3. He's a Tramp - Peggy Lee
4. Someone Like You - Adele
5. Full Moon - The Black Ghosts


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Some Nights - Fun
2. Chariot - Gavin DeGraw
3. Toxic - Glee cast version
4. Jar Of Hearts - Christina Perri
5. Ticks - Brad Paisley


----------



## metalis4ever

From the big office in Boston today...movin' on up 

1. As Pure As S.I.N. by Lucyfire
2. LAM by Behemoth
3. The Voices by Enslaved
4. Ophidian by Nevermore
5. Requim by Dead End Path


----------



## tehSAC

1. Wagon Wheel - Old Crow Medicine Show
2. Good Night Moon - Go Radio
3. Loser - Beck
4. The Permanent Rain - The Dangerous Summer
5. Time to Pretend - MGMT


----------



## metalis4ever

Live Music Wednesday means the week is almost half over 


1. Crying In The Rain (Live) by Whitesnake
2. Sing That Song (Live) by Guano Apes
3. Uprising (Live) by Sabaton
4. What Have You Done (Live) by Within Temptation feat. Keith Caputo 
5. Toast To Tomorrow (Live) by Blackmore's Night


----------



## Starclassic

1. Black Hole Sun by Soundgarden
2. I Know You're Out There Somewhere by The Moody Blues
3. Corduroy by Pearl Jam
4. You And Me by Lifehouse
5. Flowing by 311


----------



## metalis4ever

Viking Thorsday 

1. Vinland Saga by Leaves' Eyes
2. The Dead Giant's Tale by Sig:Ar:Tyr
3. Orkan by Vintersorg
4. GUardians of Fate by Ensiferum
5. The Pursuit of Vikings by Amon Amarth


----------



## siskaren

1. Prologue - Beauty and the Beast

2. Carried Away - George Strait

3. I'll Be Home For Christmas - The Osmonds

4. My Favorite Things - Lea Michele

5. I Will Always Love You - Vince Gill (with Dolly Parton)


----------



## nhgirl

1. Elegantly Wasted - INXS

2. When I Need You - Leo Sayer

3. Sara - Fleetwood Mac

4. Love You Out Loud - Rascal Flatts

5. You're Gonna Miss This - Trace Adkins


----------



## Zatson23

1)  Kingdom Celebration - Tangled

2) The Phony King of England - Louis Prima

3) They All Laughed - Ginger Rogers

4) Leaving on a Jet Plane - Glee Cast Version

5) Get out of this Town - Carrie Underwood

I think my phone is trying to tell me to take a Disney vacation.


----------



## metalis4ever

Happy Friday!!!! 

1. Kingdom of Shadows by End It All
2. Pinball Map by In Flames
3. Under My Wheels by Alice Cooper
4. Lead Us To War by Sinergy
5. Heading Northe by Stormwarrior


----------



## Farps

1) Waiting on a friend -  The Rolling Stones

2) Otherside - The Red Hot Chili Peppers 

3) Don't Stop me now - Queen

4) Angel - Aerosmith

5) Come together - The Beatles


----------



## sunny_stace

I just finished the longest work week...I need my mellow playlist tonight!

1. Soldier - Gavin DeGraw
2. Assassin - John Mayer
3. Then - Brad Paisley
4. Who Needs Shelter - Jason Mraz
5. I Won't Give Up - Jason Mraz


----------



## metalis4ever

Boooo the weekend is over already  First song is super fitting considering I am not looking forward to work tomorrow, my Shuffle knows me too well haha  


1. Soul-Crusher by White Zombie
2. Plot Two by With Honor
3. In The Thrall Of It All by Down
4. The Underground in America by Pantera
5. Cheap Wine by Darkbuster


----------



## Disney_Alli

1. Be Somebody - Kings of Leon
2. Whiskey, Whiskey, Whiskey - John Mayer
3. Come Back, Be Here - Taylor Swift
4. Waiting... - City and Colour
5. I'm Getting Stoned - Eric Church

Not my most eclectic shuffle but a pretty good representation...


----------



## Disney_Alli

Just for kicks I did my iPod too since the first one was off my iPhone

1) 'Bout It - Yung Joc featuring 3LW (Step Up Original Soundtrack)
2) My Love - Justin Timberlake (FUTURESEX/LOVESOUNDS)
3) In Her Eyes - Josh Groban (Awake)
4) Mrs. Robinson - Indigo Girls (Desperate Housewives Soundtrack)
5) Raining on Sunday - Keith Urban (Golden Road)

I'm kinda sad about this one. My iPod has a trick it usually does on command since I often tell people my iPod has everything from 50 Cent to Frank Sinatra my iPod will often play one of them after the other just to make me laugh.


----------



## sunny_stace

metalis4ever said:


> Boooo the weekend is over already  First song is super fitting considering I am not looking forward to work tomorrow, my Shuffle knows me too well haha
> 
> 1. Soul-Crusher by White Zombie




   



I need something peppy as I start a new position at my job today!

1. Circus - Britney Spears
2. Raise Your Glass - Glee cast version
3. I Don't Wanna Be - Gavin DeGraw
4. Move Over - Spice Girls woohoo:  )
5. Cop Stop - Gavin DeGraw


----------



## metalis4ever

sunny_stace said:


> I need something peppy as I start a new position at my job today!



How was your first day? 


1. Edge of a Broken Heart by Vixen
2. Big In Japan by Guano Apes
3. Milk Is My Sugar by Skunk Anansie
4. All Beacuse of You by Blackmore's Night
5. Volcano Girls by Veruca Sault

WOW!!! This has to be a first, not 1 single Metal song in my shuffle, not sure how I feel about this 
Woah had to edit as I noticed that all are female led bands as well, odd shuffle


----------



## AxlRose330

Jones-mc chris
No Lungs to Breath-As I Lay Dying
Reese-mc chris
Wake Up Dead-Megadeth
Horizons-Parkway Drive


----------



## metalis4ever

Hitting shuffle on my Power Metal playlist which makes it Power Metal Tuesday 

1. The Bard's Song (The Hobbit) by Blind Guardian
2. End OF The Road by Michael Kiske and Amanda Somerville
3. Under The Spell Of The Moon by Freedom Call
4. Primo Victoria by Sabaton 
5. Uomo by Fratello Metallo .....Capuchin Monk Metal rules!!!!


----------



## metalis4ever

Live Music Wednesday!! the week is almost half over!! 


1. 40:1 (Live) by Sabaton 
2. The Fourth Legacy (Live) by Kamelot
3. My Grain (Live) by Corrosion of Conformity
4. Genocide (Live) by Judas Priest
5. Metal is Forever (Live) by Primal Fear *"Metal is forever In every single matter Metal is forever Nations come together" *


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Infernal Death by Death
2. Skull of God by Byfrost
3. Hallowed Be Thy Name by Cradle of Filth (Iron Maiden Cover)
4. Twisted by Skunk Anansie
5. Pearls Before Swine by Corrosion of Conformity


----------



## siskaren

1. Easy for Me to Say - Clint Black & Lisa Hartman Black

2. Laendler - The Sound of Music

3. As Fast As I Could - Josh Turner

4. Yo Ho (A Pirate's Life for Me)

5. Just Can't Wait to Be King (Instrumental) - Festival of the Lion King


----------



## AxlRose330

*******-mc chris
Call My Name-Twited Sister
Tonight I'll Be Staying Here With You-Bob Dylan
Big City Nights-Scorpions
Need To Know-Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers


----------



## metalis4ever

Friday has finally arrived!!! I've had such a long hard week at work that I'm going to break the unwritten Metal rule and blast a band I am seeing tonight loud and proud, I've been listening to Metal for 24 of the 32 years on this Earth, so I'm allowed to break a rule now and then 


1. Blinded No More by Sonata Arctica
2. Black Sheep by Sonata Arctica
3. Weballergy by Sonata Arctica
4. Fly With The Black Swan by Sonata Arctica
5. FullMoon (Live) by Sonata Arctica :Worship:


----------



## sunny_stace

metalis4ever said:


> How was your first day?



It was great but crazy crazy busy!   This job allows me a little more variation which is essentially (hopefully) grooming me for a little promotion in the spring!  As long as I make it through the rest of the Christmas season that is! 

1. Just A Fool - Christina Aguilera Ft. Blake Shelton
2. Merry Christmas Happy Holidays - *Nsync
3. Silver Bells - Gavin DeGraw
4. Skyfall - Adele
5. Thriller - Michael Jackson

Kind of an odd ending there!  But at least I finally updated my playlist a bit!  Hope you all have a nice weekend!


----------



## metalis4ever

sunny_stace said:


> It was great but crazy crazy busy!   This job allows me a little more variation which is essentially (hopefully) grooming me for a little promotion in the spring!  As long as I make it through the rest of the Christmas season that is!



Awesome!!! Good luck 

1. Live Young, Die Free by Overkill
2. Isara by Eluveitie
3. Dragon's Child by Iced Earth
4. Execute The All by Unleashed
5. The Mundane and The Magic by Dark Tranquility


----------



## siskaren

1. Find Out Who Your Friends Are - Tracy Lawrence

2. Jolly Holiday - Mary Poppins

3. Best of Friends - Pearl Bailey

4. Never Alone - Vince Gill

5. Golden Dream - The American Adventure


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Weak By Skunk Anansie
2. End of Time by Danzig
3. Elimination by Overkill
4. Another Body Murdered by Faith No More & Boo-Yaa T.R.I.B.E.
5. Burnt Flowers Fallen by Type O Negative


----------



## sunny_stace

metalis4ever said:


> Awesome!!! Good luck



Thanks! 

1. Baby It's Cold Outside - Colbie Caillat Ft. Gavin DeGraw
2. Sing For Me - Christina Aguilera
3. Beautiful Goodbye - Maroon 5
4. Scream - Usher
5. Fallin' - Alicia Keys


----------



## metalis4ever

Is it Friday yet? 

1. Wonderland by Morgana Lefay
2. Glory To The King by Iron Fire
3. Thunderball by U.D.O.
4. Orion - The Hunter by Symphony X
5. The Man From Nazareth by Narnia


----------



## sunny_stace

I should be in bed as I have an _early_ morning in my immediate future but I feel the need for a quick shuffle! 

1. Super Bass - Nicki Minaj
2. We Both Know - Colbie Caillat Ft. Gavin DeGraw :yes:: I love this song!)
3. 99 Problems - Jay-Z
4. Whiskey Whiskey Whiskey - John Mayer
5. Get Back - Britney Spears


----------



## metalis4ever

Live Music Wednesday!! week is half over!!! 


1. 747 (Strangers in the Night) (Live) by Saxon
2. Towards The End (Acoustic Live) by Within Temptation
3. No Time To Cry (Live) by Cradle of Filth
4. Gilded Cage (Live) by Blackmore's Night
5. King Of The Rotten (Live) by Corrosion of Conformity


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Rise by Pantera
2. Blood of Saints by Grip Inc. 
3. Into The Unknown by Cloudscape
4. The 7th Day of July 1777 by King Diamond
5. Starriders by Alpha Tiger


----------



## metalis4ever

Where'd everybody go?? 


1. This Is War by Mania
2. Soldiers of Steel by Sanctuary
3. Reborn in Flames by Vader
4. Attack Attack by Tokyo Blade
5. Afterburner by Havok


----------



## Duzzygirl

1. Get Stoned - Hinder
2. Could've had Everything - P!nk
3. Last Time by Moonlight -Enya
4. Nobody's Fool - Cinderella
5. Mistletoe Jam (Everybody Kiss Somebody) - Luther Vandross


----------



## DisGirlAllie

Bernini's Angels by Kerry Muzzey
Wannabe/Spice Up Your Life by the Spice Girls
Super Bass by Nicki Minaj
Fashion by David Bowie
I Say A Little Prayer by the Cast of My Best Friend's Wedding


----------



## sunny_stace

metalis4ever said:


> Where'd everybody go??



My laptop died   But tonight I am staying at my mum's so here is a Christmas shuffle!

1. This Year - Christina Aguilera
2. O Holy Night - *Nsync
3. All I Want For Christmas Is You - Mariah Carey
4. Santa Baby - Taylor Swift
5. Under My Tree - *Nsync

Merry Christmas everyone!  And Happy New Year incase I haven't replaced my computer by then (waiting on the next paycheque  )


----------



## metalis4ever

sunny_stace said:


> My laptop died   But tonight I am staying at my mum's so here is a Christmas shuffle!
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone!  And Happy New Year incase I haven't replaced my computer by then (waiting on the next paycheque  )



Booooooo!!! But glad you were able to post one and hope you get a new computer soon!! 

Merry Xmas!!! Hitting shuffle on my Metal Xmas playlist all day, counting down to the Disney Christmas Day Parade 

1. Rod Rest Ye Merry Gentlemen by Ronnie James Dio :Worship: :Worship:
2. Come All Ye Faithful by Halford 
3. Christmas Canon Rock by Trans-Siberian Orchestra
4. Winter Song by Halford (Sara Bareilles cover) :Worship:
5. Deck The Halls by Oni Logan


----------



## sunny_stace

metalis4ever said:


> Booooooo!!! But glad you were able to post one and hope you get a new computer soon!!
> 
> Merry Xmas!!! Hitting shuffle on my Metal Xmas playlist all day, counting down to the Disney Christmas Day Parade



I bet your DW loved BSB on the parade!  I know I did! 
That smart Santa knew just what I needed and brought me an iPad!   Now the computer can wait a little longer! 

 Another Christmas mix for today!

1. These Are The Special Times - Christina Aguilera
2. Silver Bells - Gavin DeGraw
3. Merry Christmas Happy Holidays - *Nsync
4. Where Are You Christmas - Faith Hill
5. Angels We Have Heard On High - Christina Aguilera


----------



## metalis4ever

sunny_stace said:


> I bet your DW loved BSB on the parade!  I know I did!
> That smart Santa knew just what I needed and brought me an iPad!   Now the computer can wait a little longer!
> 
> Another Christmas mix for today!



She was fangirling all over the place during BSB, I was like did you just flail? she was like maybe a little 

Confession I saw BSB at MK during Grad Nite '98 

Great gift!!!!


1.	Mjolner by Thyrfing
2.	Back To The Primitive by Soulfly
3.	Nothing At All by Darkbuster
4.	Ramses Bringer of War by Nile
5.	Metal Crue by Sabaton


----------



## MouseBrayden

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> What a weird mix.
> 
> #1 After The Thrill Is Gone - The Eagles
> 
> #2 Shameless - Garth Brooks
> 
> #3 Dust In The Wind - Kansas
> 
> #4 Finale - How The Grinch Stole Christmas Soundtrack
> 
> #5 Fathoms Below - The Little Mermaid Soundtrack
> 
> I guess I need to get rid of the Christmas music on my iPhone....eventually.



Ha ha!  How The Grinch Stole Christmas Soundtrack   That's Awesome!


----------



## siskaren

1. All Over Me - Josh Turner

2. Silver and Gold - Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer

3. Saturday Night - Billy Dean

4. Interjections! - Schoolhouse Rock

5. Magic Journeys - The Sherman Brothers Songbook


----------



## Canooknic

1. Footloose - Kenny Logins
2. Jive Talkin' - Saturday Night Fever musical cast
3. Home - Michael Buble
4. Thriller - Michael Jackson
5. Poison - Bel Biv Devoe

I love this game!


----------



## *NikkiBell*

My iPod is in a Broadway mood this morning...

1.Time to Say Goodbye - Sarah Brightman & Andrea Bocelli
2. One Day More - Les Miserables - London Cast 2010
3. Don't Cry for Me Argentina - Patti LaPone
4. The Phantom of the Opera - Michael Crawford (Live)
5. Seasons of Love - Rent


----------



## sunny_stace

metalis4ever said:
			
		

> She was fangirling all over the place during BSB, I was like did you just flail? she was like maybe a little
> 
> Confession I saw BSB at MK during Grad Nite '98
> 
> Great gift!!!!



BSB and 98 Degrees?!  You my friend are a secret boyband fan! . And I think the flailing just comes naturally!  I was at my mum's house watching it and she came in the room and said just "still?  Really?"  I just said yes.  

1. Make the world move - Christina Aguilera
2. Run Every Time - Gavin DeGraw
3. Curbside Prophet - Jason Mraz
4. Go Go Girl - Down With Webster
5. Criminal - Britney Spears


----------



## Starclassic

1. Ants Marching by Dave Matthews Band
2. Carve Your Heart by Dashboard Confessional
3. New by No Doubt
4. My Love by Justin Timberlake
5. Hand In Hand by Hanson


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Everybody (Backstreet's Back) - Backstreet Boys
2. The Tide Is High - Atomic Kitten
3. Sing For Me - Christina Aguilera
4. Scream - Usher
5. Jolly Holiday - Mary Poppins


----------



## metalis4ever

sunny_stace said:


> BSB and 98 Degrees?!  You my friend are a secret boyband fan! . And I think the flailing just comes naturally!  I was at my mum's house watching it and she came in the room and said just "still?  Really?"  I just said yes.



  I have rock solid excuses for both!!! 
Haha yeah the DW has been fangirling a lot lately over certain characters in The Hobbit so I've been dealing with that all week so the BSB flail was a minor blip, I had to talk her off the ledge the other day, she was about to buy a Hobbit throw blanket because it had Thorin on it.  

1. The Price You Pay by Savatage
2. Princess of the Dawn by Accept
3. King Pest by Grave Digger
4. The Reincarnation of Benjamin Breeg
5. My Last Ale (Live) by Gun Barrel


----------



## jog58

metalis4ever said:


> I have rock solid excuses for both!!!
> Haha yeah the DW has been fangirling a lot lately over certain characters in The Hobbit so I've been dealing with that all week so the BSB flail was a minor blip, I had to talk her off the ledge the other day, she was about to buy a Hobbit throw blanket because it had Thorin on it.
> 
> 1. The Price You Pay by Savatage
> 2. Princess of the Dawn by Accept
> 3. King Pest by Grave Digger
> 4. The Reincarnation of Benjamin Breeg
> 5. My Last Ale (Live) by Gun Barrel




It was a Kili blanket. Get your dwarves straight   And I still might buy the blanket. 

Today feels like a 90s kind of day.

1. Regulators- Warren G and Nate Dogg
2. Big Poppa- Notorious B.I.G.
3. Guantanamera- Wyclef Jean featuring Celia Cruz, Jeni Fujita & Lauryn Hill
4. Still Not a Player- Big Pun
5. No Diggity- Blackstreet


----------



## metalis4ever

jog58 said:


> It was a Kili blanket. Get your dwarves straight   And I still might buy the blanket.






1. Consequences by Iced Earth
2. Sea of Fate by Rhapsody of Fire
3. Power and Majesty by Edguy
4. Metal Is Forever by Primal Fear  
5. Night of the Blade by Tokyo BLade


----------



## Duzzygirl

1. Here and Now - Nickelback
2. Maria (Shutup and Kiss Me) - Willie Nelson
3. Timebomb - P!nk
4. I'll go on Living You - Alan Jackson
5. F***in' Perfect - P!nk


----------



## AxlRose330

Who'll Stop the Rain-Creedence Clearwater Revival
This I Love-Guns N Roses
Out Ta Get Me(live)-Guns N Roses
The Beginning-As I Lay Dying
I Love It Loud-KISS


----------



## AxlRose330

Soul Crusher-White Zombie
Once in a Lifetime-Talking Heads
Goin' Blind(unplugged)-KISS
Metal on Metal-Anvil
Sad But True(s&m version)-Metallica


----------



## metalis4ever

AxlRose330 said:


> *Soul Crusher-White Zombie*



Hands down one of the best riffs ever written 


Live Music Wednesday, week is half over 

1. Tornado of Souls (Live) by Megadeth
2. Walk In The Shadows (Live) by Queensryche
3. The Kinslayer (Live) by Nightwish
4. The Fourth Legacy (Live) by Kamelot
5. Underground (Live) by Life of Agony


----------



## metalis4ever

Extra cold day on this Viking Thorsday....wish I had a Disney trip to countdown, 2013 may be the first year in 11 that I don't make it to DL or WDW 


1. Heading Northe by Stormwarrior
2. Mountains Be My Throne by Grand Magus
3. I Am A Viking by Yngwie Malmsteen's Rising Force
4. Valkyries Ride by Amon Amarth
5. Heart of Steel by Manowar


----------



## sunny_stace

1. If I Die Young - The Band Perry
2. Moves Like Jagger - Maroon 5 ft. Christina Aguilera
3. White Horse - Taylor Swift
4. Unlove You - Elise Estrada
5. Cop Stop - Gavin DeGraw


----------



## AxlRose330

Bad Obsession-Guns N Roses
Chelsea Smile-Bring Me the Horizon
This is How I Party-Flula ft Milkman
Dragon Spell-The Word Alive
God of Thunder(Alive 2)-KISS


----------



## metalis4ever

Happy Friday!!! 

1. Chopper by Red Giant
2. Out of Time by Lahannya
3. All Else Is Hollow by Poisonblack 
4. Question Abuse by Tree
5. My Own Summer by Deftones


----------



## sunny_stace

metalis4ever said:


> Happy Friday!!!



Oh how I wish today was my Friday...regional inventory starts today for me.  One of the longest weeks of the year.

1. The Call - Backstreet Boys
2. Someone Like You - Adele 
3. Run Every Time - Gavin DeGraw
4. Celebrity - Brad Paisley
5. Cupid - Daniel Powter


----------



## metalis4ever

sunny_stace said:


> Oh how I wish today was my Friday...regional inventory starts today for me.  One of the longest weeks of the year.
> 3. Run Every Time - *Gavin DeGraw*



I don't miss those days at all, inventory is the WORST

Speaking of Gavin DeGraw the DW pointed out while listening to Life of Agony with me that Gavin did a little riff stealing from "Lost at 22" by Life of Agony for his song "I Don't Want To Be" ..check it out http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nk5jI5ePPl4

1. Message in Blood by Pantera
2. Chim Chim Cher-ee by Sherman Brothers Songbook
3. So Fell Autumn Rain by Lake of Tears
4. Love Infernal by Poisonblack
5. No Speech by Guano Apes


----------



## sunny_stace

metalis4ever said:


> I don't miss those days at all, inventory is the WORST
> 
> Speaking of Gavin DeGraw the DW pointed out while listening to Life of Agony with me that Gavin did a little riff stealing from "Lost at 22" by Life of Agony for his song "I Don't Want To Be" ..check it out http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nk5jI5ePPl4



 it will not play on my iPad or iPod.  I'll have to remember to watch it the next time I'm at my mum's.  anything with him is good (I kinda love him if you hadn't noticed   ) thanks for sharing!  

1. Stronger - Kanye West
2. I Knew You Were Trouble - Taylor Swift
3. Gravity - John Mayer
4. Wannabe - Spice Girls
5. Gimme More - Britney Spears


----------



## metalis4ever

sunny_stace said:


> it will not play on my iPad or iPod.  I'll have to remember to watch it the next time I'm at my mum's.  anything with him is good (I kinda love him if you hadn't noticed   ) thanks for sharing!



haha   "Lost at 22" is a great song and riff I can see why Gavin would recycle the riff. I had never heard a single Gavin DeGraw song until the other day when DW pointed it out... 

1. Gardens of the Sinner by Gamma Ray
2. Reign of Terror by Sabaton
3. Don’t Say A Word by Sonata Arctica
4. War of the Gods by Amon Amarth
5. The Wicker Man by Iron Maiden


----------



## Urugami

I have far more Podcasts than songs on my Droid, but here are the first 5 songs that come up:
The Magnificent Seven
Battle of New Orleans - Nitty Gritty Dirt Band
Mr Bojangles - Nitty Gritty Dirt Band
Carry on My Wayward Son - Kansas
Carolina in the Pines - Michael Martin Murphy


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Beyond Redemption by Anubis Gate
2. There's a Great Bug Beautiful Tomorrow By Sherman Brothers Songbook
3. Nobody Hears by Suicidal Tendencies
4. Path I Chose by Iced Earth
5. A Token Of Malice by Immolation


----------



## sunny_stace

metalis4ever said:


> haha   "Lost at 22" is a great song and riff I can see why Gavin would recycle the riff. I had never heard a single Gavin DeGraw song until the other day when DW pointed it out...



He's probably a little mellow for your taste but he really is an awesome musician!  And cute as a button! 

1. Sweeter - Gavin DeGraw (good timing iPod!  )
2. A Whole New World - Aladdin
3. Beautiful - Christina Aguilera
4. Some Nights - Fun
5. Slow Dancing In A Burning Room - John Mayer


----------



## metalis4ever

sunny_stace said:


> He's probably a little mellow for your taste but he really is an awesome musician!  And cute as a button!



I don't mind "mellow" as long as it's Metal haha  Kidding aside I will listen to some of his stuff, whenever a song pops up on your hit shuffle list I'll look it up on youtude. 

Live Music Wednesday!!!! 

1. Frozen (Live, Acoustic) by Within Temptation ....example of mellow Metal 
2. Ravenous (Live) by Arch Enemy .... not mellow 
3. Man On The Silver Mountain (Live) by Dio
4. Set The World On Fire (Live) by Annihilator
5. Book of Thel (Live) by Bruce Dickinson


----------



## sunny_stace

metalis4ever said:


> I don't mind "mellow" as long as it's Metal haha  Kidding aside I will listen to some of his stuff, whenever a song pops up on your hit shuffle list I'll look it up on youtude.



Ok deal!  And I will do the same with a song you recommend!  So now I'm gonna cheat and put one of my favorite ones on! 

1. In Love With A Girl - Gavin DeGraw thumbsup2)
2. I Want It That Way - Backstreet Boys
3. Daylight - Maroon 5
4. Radiation - Gavin DeGraw goodvibes 2 for 1 today!)
5. Vision Of Love - Mariah Carey


----------



## metalis4ever

sunny_stace said:


> 1. In Love With A Girl - Gavin DeGraw thumbsup2)



Not bad, he does have a great voice...he'd sound better in a Prog Metal or Power Metal band though 


1. Rebel by Stratovarius
2. Dungeon Walls by The Briggs  .fun song, perfect for a Friday  
3. Wrath of the Norsemen by Amon Amarth
4. Forever Is A Longtime by Avantasia
5. Black No. 1 by Type O Negative


----------



## sunny_stace

metalis4ever said:


> Not bad, he does have a great voice...he'd sound better in a Prog Metal or Power Metal band though





1. Assassin -John Mayer
2. Try - Nelly Furtado
3. Hey Mr. DJ - Backstreet Boys
4. I Won't Give Up - Jason Mraz
5. Walk This Way - Aerosmith Ft. Run DMC


----------



## siskaren

1. Listen to the Land - The Official Album of Disneyland and Walt Disney World

2. Peaceful Easy Feeling - Little Texas

3. Calypso - John Denver

4. Savages (Part 2) - Pocahontas

5. Gone Crazy - Alan Jackson


----------



## disneyshakeygirl

1. I am the Doctor (Dubstep Remix) - Murray Gold

2. Revolting Children - Tim Minchin

3. Broken Strings - James Morrison and Nelly Furtado 

4. Beyond the Sea - Robbie Williams 

5. Slow - Kylie Minogue


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Steamroller by Kilgore
2. Among The Living by Anthrax
3. Release The Hounds by Bane
4. She Rides by Danzig
5. Kickstart My Heart by Motley Crue


----------



## ashmarie06

1. Walk it Out- UNK

2. Last Kiss- Pearl Jam

3.  This ain't a scene, it's an arms race- fall out boy

4. True Reflections- Dave Matthews Band

5. Somebody to Love- Jefferson Airplane


----------



## njmom47

1.  Radioactive - The Firm
2.  Walk the Earth - Silent Force
3.  How Many More Times - Zepplin
4.  Typical - Mutemath
5.  Yours is No Disgrace - Yes


----------



## sunny_stace

1. She Will Be Loved - Maroon 5
2. Señorita - Justin Timberlake
3. Set Fire To The Rain - Adele
4. Marry You - Bruno Mars
5. Red Hot Kinda Love - Christina Aguilera


----------



## metalis4ever

I'm so excited I picked up a 4 Day ticket for Maryland Deathfest XI yesterday!!!!   So in honor of that I am hitting shuffle on my MDF XI playlist 


1. Loaded by Venom
2. Cenotaph by Bolt Thrower
3. Stone The Crow by Down
4. This Graveyard Earth by Benediction
5. Black Shining Leather by Carpathian Forest


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Sunday Morning - Maroon 5
2. Freakshow - Britney Spears
3. Ticks - Brad Paisley
4. Like You'll Never See Me Again - Alicia Keys ft. Ludacris
5. Keep Your Head Up - Andy Grammer


----------



## metalis4ever

Viking Thorsday!!!     My favorite playlist to hit shuffle on as it means the end of the week is near 

1. New Found Land by Leaves' Eyes 
2. Victorious March by Amon Amarth
3. Sword of the Ocean by Grand Magus
4. Ruling The Waves by Rebellion
5. Thor (The Thunder God) by Zonata


----------



## jmenjes

1. Sunlight and Shadows - Tree of Life area music
2. Ev'rybody Has A Laughing Place - Classic Disney Vol. 2
3. Old School - Everette Harp
4. Say It Again - Steve Cole
5. Do I Do - Stevie Wonder


----------



## DisneyDebRob

First 5 this afternoon:

 1-Smoke on the Water-Deep Purple

2-Crazy Little Thing Called Love-Queen

3-Liebe Ist Fur Alle Da-Rammstein

4-Brown Dirt Cowboy-Elton John

5-Coneheads-Frank Zappa


----------



## usd2bmd

1. Just Dance - Lady Gaga
2. Says the Spark - Amos the Transparent
3. Harder - David Gray
4. Mr. Policeman - Brad Paisley
5. 50 Ways to Leave Your Lover - Paul Simon


----------



## siskaren

1. Love, Me - Collin Raye

2. The Christmas Song - John Michael Montgomery

3. No Future in the Past - Vince Gill

4. Mickey the Sorcerer - Fantasmic!

5. Honor to Us All - Mulan


----------



## Ellsbells

Why not 
1. Take Me Away- Christina Vidal
2. I'll Be Alright- Passion Pit
3. Sing- My Chemical Romance
4. Midnight Hands- Rise Against
5. Love Letters- Paper Route


----------



## metalis4ever

DisneyDebRob said:


> *3-Liebe Ist Fur Alle Da-Rammstein*



Great song!!  


1. Waking Hour by Anubis Gate
2. Sarcophagus by Nile
3. Dawn Of The Angry by Morbid Angel
4. The Eye of Odin by Borknagar
5. Stone The Crow by Down


----------



## jmenjes

1. Magic Journeys - Epcot Entrance Plaza loop
2. The Age of Not Believing - Classic Disney Vol. 2
3. All For You - Euge Groove
4. Incognito - Spyro Gyra
5. Theme to The Bob Newhart Show


----------



## wiigirl

1. Len - Steal My Sunshine
2. Bob Marley - Three Little Birds
3. Weezer - Beaverly Hills
4. 311 - Sunset in July
5. Twisted Sister - We wanna rock


----------



## latexscooter

1- love you like a love song - Selena Gomez
2- some unholy war - Amy Winehouse
3- back to black - Bryan Keith
4 - Dont you wanna stay - Jason Aldeen
5 - Volcano - Damien Rice

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## metalis4ever

Power Metal Monday 

1. Save Us by Helloween
2. I Walk Alone by Jorn 
3. V by Iced Earth
4. Somewhere Far Away by Seven Kingdoms
5. We Don't Need Another Hero by Northern Kings (Tina Turner cover)....this sounds so awesome as a Metal song \m/


----------



## metalis4ever

Viking Thorsday!!! The week is almost over!!


1. Mjolner by Thyrfing
2. Wind Rider by Ensiferum
3. Live For The Kill by Amon Amarth 
4. Glorious Again the Northland Shale Become by Hades
5. Fate of Norns by Amon Amarth


----------



## njmom47

1.  Circles - Circus of Power
2.  Buying a New Soul - Porcupine Tree
3.  White Rabbit - Jefferson Airplane
4.  10001110101 -Clutch
5.  One Step Closer - Linkin Park

Not a bad way to start my Thursday workday.


----------



## siskaren

1. Between the Devil and Me - Alan Jackson

2. Firecracker - Josh Turner

3. Who Are You When I'm Not Looking - Blake Shelton

4. Where the Boat Leaves From - Zac Brown

5. Winter Wonderland - Darius Rucker


----------



## jimmiej

*"Werewolves of London"* by Warren Zevon
*"By the Light of a Burning Bridge"* by George Strait
*"Po Lazuras"* soundtrack from "O Brother, Where Art Thou?"
*"Baby Your Baby"* by George Strait
*Theme from "The Man With the Golden Gun"* from The Best of James Bond


----------



## siskaren

1. We Shall Be Free - Garth Brooks

2. Something There - Beauty and the Beast

3. Sunshine on My Shoulders - John Denver

4. Long Way to Go - Alan Jackson

5. Independence Day - Martina McBride


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Locked Out Of Heaven - Bruno Mars
2. Me Against The Music - Britney Spears ft. Madonna
3. Cold Shoulder - Adele
4. This I Promise You - *nsync
5. More Than Anyone - Gavin DeGraw


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Mysteria by Edguy
2. The Oath by Mercyful Fate
3. Gaston - Disney Villains: Simply Sinister Songs
4. Futureal by Iron Maiden
5. Reaping Stone by Iced Earth


----------



## ashmarie06

1. Angel -- Dmb

2.  Pour some sugar on me-- def leopard

3. Super Bass- Nikki minaj

4.  Fearless- Taylor swift

5.  Upside down-  jack Johnson


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Tickets -Maroon 5
2. Lotus Intro - Christina Aguilera
3. More Than That - Backstreet Boys
4. Daughters - John Mayer
5. Soda Pop - Britney Spears (ha!  Haven't heard this in ages!)


----------



## Duzzygirl

1. Never Gonna Stop - Rob Zombie
2. Dreamin' - Johnny Burnette
3. Madalaine - Winger
4. Down with the Sickness - Disturbed
5. In the Ayer - Flo Rida


----------



## ashmarie06

1. We didn't start the fire-- billy Joel

2.  Heartbreak Hotel- Whitney Houston

3.  Somebody that I used to Know- gotye

4. Wagon Wheel-  old Crow medicine show

5. Say- John Mayer


----------



## metalis4ever

1. The Pursuit of Vikings by Amon Amarth
2. Spit by Kittie
3. The Transformers Theme (1986) by Lion
4. Why Don't We Get Drunk by Mandowar (Jimmy Buffet cover)
5. Say What You Will by Fastaway


----------



## metalis4ever

Live Music Wednesday!!! The week is half over 


1. Smoke and Mirrors (Live) by Symphony X
2. Wish I Had An Angel (Live) by Nightwish
3. The Sentinel (Live) by Judas Priest
4. While You Were Gone (Live) by Blaze Bailey
5. Domination/Hollow (Live) by Pantera


----------



## sunny_stace

I've been so busy with the new job I haven't had time to play the shuffle game!  But here goes:

1. Blank Page - Christina Aguilera
2. Soldier - Gavin DeGraw
3. Step By Step - New Kids On The Block 
4. Try - Pink
5. My Way - Usher


----------



## jmenjes

1. Final Jeopardy think music from Rock & Roll Jeopardy
2. Blackbird - Camp Minnie-Mickey area music
3. For Your Love - Stevie Wonder
4. I'm Alright - Kenny Loggins
5. Sweet 'n Savvy - Spyro Gyra


----------



## metalis4ever

sunny_stace said:


> I've been so busy with the new job I haven't had time to play the shuffle game!  But here goes:



Hope you are liking your new job 

I'm having a rough day so I hit shuffle on my Avantasia playlist, this band always has a way of cheering me up 

1. What Kind of Love by Avantasia
2. The Scarecrow by Avantasia
3. Inside by Avantasia
4. Another Angel Down by Avantasia
5. Avantasia by Avantasia


----------



## letthewookiewin

It's been a while since I've been over here, so I thought I would start out the week posting again..
Mine for Monday...

1. True Colors - Cyndi Lauper
2. Rosanna - Toto
3. Do You Believe In Love - Huey Lewis & the News
4. Penetrate - Godhead
5. The Pink Panther: Main Title Theme, Carl Davis & Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## siskaren

1. I've Got a Theory / Bunnies / If We're Together - Once More, With Feeling

2. Reasons I Cheat - Randy Travis 

3. Circle of Life - Elton John

4. Nothin' But the Taillights - Clint Black

5. All Aboard! - Where Magic Lives: The Official Album of Walt Disney World


----------



## ashmarie06

1. Kashmir: Dmb

2.  Sweet Dreams-beyonce

3. Felt good on my lips- Tim McGraw

4. My wish for you- rascal

5. Don't let me fall-bob


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Girls Made of Heavy Metal by Hysteria
2. Don't Burn The Witch by Venom
3. The Lost Vikings by Dethklok
4. Time of No Sun by Tad Marose
5. Screaming For Vengeance by Iced Earth (Judas Priest cover)


----------



## sunny_stace

metalis4ever said:


> Hope you are liking your new job
> 
> I'm having a rough day so I hit shuffle on my Avantasia playlist, this band always has a way of cheering me up



Thanks!  I am enjoying the new job but its been a LOT of work!  I'm very tired but I'm sure I will adjust! 

I hope your bad day got better!  Did your DW hear about the new NKOTB tour with 98 Degrees? (your fave  ) I'm super excited about it!

1. One More Night - Maroon 5
2. True To Your Heart - 98 Degrees and Stevie Wonder
3. Half Of My Heart - John Mayer ft. Taylor Swift
4. Good Girl - Carrie Underwood
5. The Call - Backstreet Boys


----------



## sunny_stace

siskaren said:


> 1. I've Got a Theory / Bunnies / If We're Together - Once More, With Feeling



Epic!!!! . I will now be watching this episode before I go bed!  "And what's with all the carrots?!  What do they need such good eyesight for anyway?"


----------



## siskaren

sunny_stace said:


> Epic!!!! . I will now be watching this episode before I go bed!  "And what's with all the carrots?!  What do they need such good eyesight for anyway?"



"It could be witches, some evil witches, which is ridiculous, 'cause witches they were persecuted, wicca good, and love the earth, and women power and I'll be over here." 

1. The Man in Love With You - George Strait

2. A Star is Born - Hercules

3. Zero to Hero -Hercules

4. A Bolt Out of the Blue - Wishes

5. Rest in Peace - Once More, With Feeling


----------



## jmenjes

1. Sax-o-loco - Kenny G
2. Break of Day - Tree of Life area music
3. My Baby Loves Me - Martina McBride
4. Knights of the Round Table (Camelot song) - Monty Python
5. Early A.M. Attitude - Lee Ritenour


----------



## metalis4ever

sunny_stace said:


> Thanks!  I am enjoying the new job but its been a LOT of work!  I'm very tired but I'm sure I will adjust!
> 
> I hope your bad day got better!  Did your DW hear about the new NKOTB tour with 98 Degrees? (your fave  ) I'm super excited about it!



Great!! 

Yeah DW heard about it and I think is grabbing tickets for the Boston show....I think....My day got better, I just had some bad medical news, well so I thought, but it's not as bad as I thought so I was more upset than I needed to be. 

Live Music Wednesday!!!! 

1. First of May (live) by Blackmore's Night
2. L.O.V.E. Machine (live) by W.A.S.P.
3. Fool For Your Loving (live) by Whitesnake
4. Ever Dream (live) by Nightwish
5. World of Stone (live) by Blackmore's Night


----------



## DisGirlAllie

Shark in the Water by VV Brown
Survival by Muse
Fashion by David Bowie
Boy Lilikoi by Jónsi
Bohemian Rhapsody by Queen


----------



## metalis4ever

Viking Thorsday!! 

1. Tears by Ensiferum
2. Set Sail To Plunder by Thyrfing
3. Lion Of The Northe by Stormwarrior
4. New Found Land by Leaves' Eyes
5. Twilight of the Thunder God by Amon Amarth


----------



## sunny_stace

siskaren said:


> "It could be witches, some evil witches, which is ridiculous, 'cause witches they were persecuted, wicca good, and love the earth, and women power and I'll be over here."



Love it! 



metalis4ever said:


> Yeah DW heard about it and I think is grabbing tickets for the Boston show....I think....My day got better, I just had some bad medical news, well so I thought, but it's not as bad as I thought so I was more upset than I needed to be.



Oh dear!  I hope everything is ok.
An NKOTB show in Boston would be amazing.   I'll be making my way to Michigan.  It's slightly closer than Toronto and cheaper to stay overnight!

1. A Beautiful Mess - Jason Mraz
2. Who Do You Think You Are - Spice Girls
3. Piece Of Me - Britney Spears
4. Umbrella - Rihanna
5. Sweater Song - Hedley


----------



## jmenjes

1. The Preamble - Schoolhouse Rock
2. March of the Cards - Resort TV loop
3. Listen To What The Man Said - Paul McCartney and Wings
4. Great Big Beautiful Tomorrow - Carousel of Progress
5. Call On Me - Chicago


----------



## siskaren

1. Gone Country - Alan Jackson

2. Main Title (The Second Star to the Right) - Peter Pan

3. It's Alright to Be a Redneck - Alan Jackson

4.  'Bout Time - Sherman Brothers Songbook

5. Eight Second Ride - Jake Owen


----------



## metalis4ever

sunny_stace said:


> Oh dear!  I hope everything is ok.
> An NKOTB show in Boston would be amazing.   I'll be making my way to Michigan.  It's slightly closer than Toronto and cheaper to stay overnight!



Yeah, add another thing to the ever growing list of ailments. I hit 30 and everything started falling apart...ohhh well  

Have fun at the Michigan show!! 

Power Metal Friday   This Thunder Blizzard is insane, I'm right in the eye of it and will get over 30 inches when it's all said and done, wish I was in Florida!!

1. The Seven Angels by Avantasia  
2. Still Believe by Heavenly
3. We Rise by Magic Kingdom
4. Sleeping Beauty by Beyond Twilight
5. Crystal Night by Masterplan


----------



## jmenjes

1. 8:30 - Weather Report
2. Flute Battle - Illuminations preshow
3. Daddy's Got A New Girl Now - Spyro Gyra
4. Match Game think music 2
5. Love Rollercoaster - Ohio Players


----------



## metalis4ever

Over 30" of snow but I still have cable, internet and power  Hope everyone else in the Northeast are home safe and warm 

1. Pirates of the Caribbean Medley (live) by Epica 
2. The Scarecrow by Avantasia
3. Living In a Lie by Guano Apes
4. Kings of Metal by Manowar 
5. Rawhide by Dezperadoz


----------



## letthewookiewin

metalis4ever said:


> Over 30" of snow but I still have cable, internet and power  Hope everyone else in the Northeast are home safe and warm



Dang, that is a ton of snow!!  I would happily take some of it off your hands.

Mine for tonight.....
1. Man of Constant Sorrow  Charm City Devils
2. Battle on the Tower  Alan Menken (Beauty and the Beast Original Motion Picture Soundtrack)
3. Happy Working Song  Amy Adam ( Enchanted Soundtrack)
4. Blaze of Glory  Bon Jovi
5. Good Times (With Jimmy Barnes)  INXS (from The Lost Boys Soundtrack)


----------



## sunny_stace

metalis4ever said:


> Yeah, add another thing to the ever growing list of ailments. I hit 30 and everything started falling apart...ohhh well



Right?!  everything changed at 30!  I can definitely relate!

1. Next To Me - Gavin DeGraw
2. Suit and Tie - Justin Timberlake ft. Jay-Z
3. Paparazzi - Lady GaGa
4. I Do - Colbie Callait
5. Queen Of California - John Mayer


----------



## jmenjes

1. Bring Out Your Dead - Monty Python
2. Hold My Hand - Hootie & The Blowfish
3. That's Life - Brian Culbertson
4. If You Will - Spyro Gyra
5. $1,000,000 Question - Who Wants To Be A Millionaire soundtrack


----------



## SpaceMtnFan

My playlist
Westchester Lady- Bob James
Flight Time- Donald Byrd
Get Down on it- Kool & the Gang
Haven't you Heard- Patrice Rushen
Forget Me Nots- Patrice Rushen


----------



## siskaren

1. Zip-A-Dee-Doo-Dah - James Baskett

2. I See the Light - Mandy Moore and Zachary Levi

3. Thank God I'm a Country Boy - Billy Dean

4. A Star is Born - Hercules

5. Belle - Beauty and the Beast


----------



## sunny_stace

1. The Hookup - Britney Spears
2. Please Don't Go Girl - New Kids On The Block
3. Run Every Time - Gavin DeGraw
4. Loving You Tonight - Andrew Allen
5. This I Promise You - *Nsync


----------



## metalis4ever

Live Music Wednesday!!! The week is half over!!! 


1. Blessed Are You (live) by Iced Earth
2. Ice Queen (live) by Within Temptation 
3. We Brought The Angels Down (live) by Jorn
4. Heavy Metal Universe (live) by Gamma Ray
5. Tracy's Flaw (live) by Skunk Anansie and Luciano Pavarotti


----------



## njmom47

A mellow Friday apparently....
1.  Praise You - Fatboy Slim
2.  Caught in the Rain - Revis
3.  Blue on Black - Kenny Wayne Shepard
4.  The Only Exception - Paramore
5.  Inside Out - Anthrax


----------



## siskaren

1. I'll Make a Man Out of You - Donny Osmond

2. Two of a Kind, Workin' on a Full House - Garth Brooks

3. Unanswered Prayers - Garth Brooks

4. When You Wish Upon a Star - Cliff Edwards

5. Too Gone Too Long - Randy Travis


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Beer Run by Absolute Steel...We're outta Beer..No!!! Let's make a Beer Run..Yes!!! 
2. Coming Home by Iron Maiden
3. Lifer by Down
4. 40:1 by Sabaton
5. Suffer Unto Me by Avenue F


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Your Body Is A Wonderland - John Mayer
2. Sweeter - Gavin DeGraw
3. Crazy In Love - Beyonce
4. My Love - Justin Timberlake
5. Just The Way You Are - Bruno Mars


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Too Close To Evil by Krux
2. Speedwolf by High On Fire
3. Black Sabbath by Black Sabbath
4. Tot by Candlemass
5. Ebony Tears by Cathedral


----------



## metalis4ever

Booked my trip to Dinseyland today wooooooo!!!!4 huge months coming up April Wrestlemania Weekend in Jersey, May Maryland Deathfest XI then June Las Vegas and Disneyland...Hitting my big 3 passions all in the span of week Wrestling, Metal and Disney 

1. The Zoo by The Scorpions
2. The Gods Made Heavy Metal by Manowar
3. Vote With A Bullet by Corrosion of Conformity
4. Prayers For The Dying by Kilgore
5. Dragula by Rob Zombie


----------



## jmenjes

1. Phone-A-Friend music - Who Wants To Be A Millionaire soundtrack
2. SpectroMagic soundtrack
3. Walk This Way - Aerosmith
4. The Hustle - Van McCoy
5. Leticia - Spyro Gyra


----------



## letthewookiewin

metalis4ever said:


> Booked my trip to Dinseyland today wooooooo!!!!4 huge months coming up April Wrestlemania Weekend in Jersey, May Maryland Deathfest XI then June Las Vegas and Disneyland...Hitting my big 3 passions all in the span of week Wrestling, Metal and Disney



Sounds like you have lots of fun stuff coming up.  The next thing we have coming up is Dallas Comic Con in the middle of May.  They have only released a few names.  I am most excited about William Shattner, John Noble, and Jasika Nicole.  Then I would love to treat the DH to Rocklahoma in May.  I know he would love to see Alice in Chains and Korn.  We don't have any Disney until our WDW trip in early September.

Mine for today....
1. The Dangling Conversation - Simon & Garfunkel 
2. Suspicious Minds - Elvis
3. Jailhouse Rock - Elvis
4. Bonnie Portmore - Shannon Lamber-Ryan
5. He's A Pirate (From Pirates of the Caribbean) - David Garrett


----------



## metalis4ever

letthewookiewin said:


> Sounds like you have lots of fun stuff coming up.  The next thing we have coming up is Dallas Comic Con in the middle of May.  They have only released a few names.  I am most excited about William Shattner, John Noble, and Jasika Nicole.  Then I would love to treat the DH to Rocklahoma in May.  I know he would love to see Alice in Chains and Korn.  We don't have any Disney until our WDW trip in early September.



Awesome Dallas Comic Con should be cool!!! I'm positive one of my roommates from the Disney College Program will have a table there. His name is Jeff Balke and he's a very talented colorist and has worked on Grimm Fairy Tales, Zombies vs Cheerleaders and Jurassic Strike Force to name a few. 

I've heard Rocklahoma is a good event, go for it 

1. Wheel of Doom by Running Wild
2. Terror by My Ruin
3. South of Heaven by Slayer
4. Man In The Box by Alice in Chains....Speaking of Alice in Chains haha 
5. Reign of Terror by Testament


----------



## siskaren

1. Fancy - Reba McEntire

2. I Got My Game On - Trace Adkins

3. Grandma's Feather Bed - John Denver

4. Redneck Yacht Club - Craig Morgan

5. Deeper Than My Love - Josh Turner


----------



## njmom47

Busy Wed morning at work...but here's my first 5:

1.  Lucky Man - ELP
2.  Digimortal - Fear Factory
3.  Roll the Stone - 60 Watt Shaman (thanks Metalis4ever!)
4.  The Other Side - Sirenia
5.  Blackest Eyes - Porcupine Tree


----------



## njmom47

Oops, double post!


----------



## letthewookiewin

metalis4ever said:


> Awesome Dallas Comic Con should be cool!!! I'm positive one of my roommates from the Disney College Program will have a table there. His name is Jeff Balke and he's a very talented colorist and has worked on Grimm Fairy Tales, Zombies vs Cheerleaders and Jurassic Strike Force to name a few.
> 
> I've heard Rocklahoma is a good event, go for it
> 
> 1. Wheel of Doom by Running Wild
> 2. Terror by My Ruin
> 3. South of Heaven by Slayer
> 4. Man In The Box by Alice in Chains....Speaking of Alice in Chains haha
> 5. Reign of Terror by Testament



I'll look for his table when we're there.  They had some really good artist at the October event.  One guy had a picture of an evil Mickey with a machine gun.  I wanted to buy it, but the DH wouldn't let me.

I'm trying to convince the DH, but he's resisting.  He doesn't want to spend the money and wants to save it for our September WDW trip.

Min list on this cold, wet, Wednesday as I do schoolwork....

1. Freedom Fighters - Two Steps From Hell
2. The Freshman - The Verve Pipe
3. Full Moon - The Black Ghosts
4. Funkytown (Long Version) - Lipps, Inc.
5. Fur Elise - Imar Lapinsch


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Outrageous - Britney Spears
2. It Will Rain - Bruno Mars
3. Good Girl - Carrie Underwood
4. Tangled - Maroon 5 
5. Catch All The Fish - Brad Paisley

That was an odd mix...


----------



## letthewookiewin

sunny_stace said:


> That was an odd mix...



Mine has days like that too.  Like when it goes from Pavarotti to a Disney song to Rammstein to The Oak Ridge Boys

Mine for today....

1. Dreams - Van Halen
2. Crying in the Chapel - Elvis
3. The Second Star to the Right - The Jud Conlon Chorus (Disney's Greatest Hits Vol. 2)
3. Sally's Song - Amy Lee (Nightmare Revisited) 
4. To the Rescue - Datarock (Nightmare Revisited) 
5. All Shook Up - Elvis


----------



## sunny_stace

letthewookiewin said:


> Mine has days like that too.  Like when it goes from Pavarotti to a Disney song to Rammstein to The Oak Ridge Boys



mine tends to do the same! We're just well-rounded! 

I should warn you that I am cheating on the first song simply because I want to hear it! 

1. Suit And Tie - Justin Timberlake Ft. Jay-Z
2. Circus - Britney Spears
3. Cell Block Tango - Chicago soundtrack
4. Money Maker - Ludacris Ft. Pharrell
5. You Lie - The Band Perry


----------



## siskaren

1. Margaritaville - Alan Jackson (with Jimmy Buffett)

2. The Only Way I Know - Jason Aldean (with Luke Bryan and Eric Church)

3. She Never Felt Alone - The Sherman Brothers Songbook

4. Soldier of Love - Donny Osmond

5. Climb Ev'ry Mountain - The Sound of Music


----------



## ShesAPirate

1. Living in Your Letters - Dashboard Confessional
2. The Chauffeur - Duran Duran
3. Knock 'Em Out - Lily Allen
4. Johanna - soundtrack from Sweeney Todd: The Demon Barber of fleet Street (movie)
5. Rent - Rent (original Broadway production)


----------



## pittsburghmarc

A Bolt Out Of The Blue - WDW Magic Kingdom Wishes
Hypnotize - Notorious B.I.G.
A Dream Is A Wish Your Heart Makes - Now That's What I Call Disney
Here Is No Why - Smashing Pumpkins
Illuminations: "Reflections of Earth" - Epcot: Tapestry of Dreams


----------



## metalis4ever

letthewookiewin said:


> I'll look for his table when we're there.  They had some really good artist at the October event.  One guy had a picture of an evil Mickey with a machine gun.  I wanted to buy it, but the DH wouldn't let me.
> 
> I'm trying to convince the DH, but he's resisting.  He doesn't want to spend the money and wants to save it for our September WDW trip.



 That Mickey Pic sounds cool, was it old school gangster style or something more modern? I've seen more modern mash-ups if you will taking Disney characters and combining them with Marvel ones, Mickey/Punisher for example or Donald/Incredible Hulk.

That makes sense about saving for your WDW trip, much more important. I', just extremely lucky that I got a good bonus from work and they bumped me up to 5 weeks of vacation time, so I have the time and money to enjoy all 3 trips. 

Anyway my list today from my Sunday Doomsday Sunday playlist 

1. Aftermaths by The Foreshadowing
2. Black Sun Rising by Dark Covenant
3. Sorrow of the Angels by While Heaven Wept
4. River of January by Doomshine
5. A Sorcerer's Pledge by Candlemass


----------



## njmom47

Set for Monday morning:
1.  September Sun - Type O Negative
2.  Where the Twain Shall Meet - Screaming Trees
3.  I Don't Care - Apocalyptica
4.  Lighter Shade of Plaid - Blues Sarceno
5.  Black and Blue - Van Halen


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Gaston  Disney Villains Simply Sinister Songs
2. Stonehenge by Spinal Tap
3. Method of Groove by Life of Agony
4. Providence by Kilgore
5. I Rule The Ruins by Doro    All Hail the Metal Goddess


----------



## pdarrah

I never actually do this in real life since my ridiculously diverse taste in music makes for VERY strange mixes.  (Plus, I have a bunch of my DH's country music on my iPod to keep him happy on long car trips & I really don't want to listen to that unless I have to  )

1) Lady of Old Maumee Bay - Lee Murdock (The View of the Harbor) - Folk
2) The Lowest Trees have Tops - Sting (Songs from the Labyrinth) - odd classical Lute album
3) Crazy Little Thing Called Love - Queen (Greatest Hits I)
4) C'Etait Toi (You Were The One) - Billy Joel (Glass Houses)
5) Trespassing - Adam Lambert (Trespassing)

And I just got some very funny looks due to the chair dancing for the last song...


----------



## metalis4ever

I took Friday off so my week is half over 

1. Prophecy by Iced Earth
2. Keep The Flame Burning by Hammerfall
3. A Question of Heaven by Iced Earth
4. Watching Over Me by Iced Earth
5. In Quest For by Avantasia

Apparently my iPod was in an Iced Earth kind of mood this afternoon.


----------



## letthewookiewin

sunny_stace said:


> mine tends to do the same! We're just well-rounded!



Exactly 



metalis4ever said:


> That Mickey Pic sounds cool, was it old school gangster style or something more modern? I've seen more modern mash-ups if you will taking Disney characters and combining them with Marvel ones, Mickey/Punisher for example or Donald/Incredible Hulk.



It was kind of like if you combined Mickey and Rambo.



babyberger said:


> That makes sense about saving for your WDW trip, much more important. I', just extremely lucky that I got a good bonus from work and they bumped me up to 5 weeks of vacation time, so I have the time and money to enjoy all 3 trips.



Well, I tried to convince the DH, but he refused.  Instead, he wants to do a small vacation when the DSs have a three day weekend from school.  He wants to take them to Sea World in San Antonio, TX and is talking about doing a penguin tour since they are my favorite animal.



pdarrah said:


> I never actually do this in real life since my ridiculously diverse taste in music makes for VERY strange mixes.  (Plus, I have a bunch of my DH's country music on my iPod to keep him happy on long car trips & I really don't want to listen to that unless I have to  )



This is the only way I listen to music on my iPhone.  I love the crazy mixes it comes up with.

Mine for today...
1. Flux/ Mental Maelstrom - Mortiis
2. Sweet Home Alabama - Lynyrd Skynryd
3. Lullabye (Goodnight, My Angel) - Billy Joel
4. I Wanna Go Back - Eddie Money
5. It's All Right - Huey Lewis & The News


----------



## metalis4ever

letthewookiewin said:


> Mine for today...
> *1. Flux/ Mental Maelstrom - Mortiis*



YES!! Love that song and album 

Live Music Wednesday 

1. Restless & Wild (Live) by U.D.O.
2. Ever Dream (Live) by Nightwish 
3. All I Need (Live) by Within Temptation
4. Children of the Sea (Live) by DIO
5. 13 Angels/7 Days (Live) by Corrosion of Conformity


----------



## letthewookiewin

metalis4ever said:


> YES!! Love that song and album



While working at his last IT job, my DH hurt his ankle from stepping down wrong of a ramp.  Since it was his right ankle, I had to drive him to work, which was at least an hour each way.  I would play that song over and over again in the car to keep me awake.

Mine for today....
1.Lovely Ladies - Lies Miserables - The Complete Symphonic Recording
2. The Imperial March (From "Episode V: The Empire Strikes Back) - John Williams lovestruc)
3. Redeemer - Marilyn Manson, Queen of the Damned Soundtrack
4. America - Simon & Garfunkel
5. Wake Me Up Before You Go-Go - Wham!


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Girl On Fire - Alicia Keys
2. Last Name - Carrie Underwood
3. Soldier - Gavin DeGraw
4. Defying Gravity - Wicked
5. For The Girl Who Has Everything - *Nsync


----------



## siskaren

1. Soarin' - Disney's Californial Adventure

2. My Own Home - The Jungle Book

3. Anymore - Travis Tritt

4. Bear Band Serenade - Country Bear Jamboree

5. Jolly Holiday - Mary Poppins


----------



## njmom47

metalis4ever said:


> I took Friday off so my week is half over
> 
> 1. Prophecy by Iced Earth
> 2. Keep The Flame Burning by Hammerfall
> 3. A Question of Heaven by Iced Earth
> 4. Watching Over Me by Iced Earth
> 5. In Quest For by Avantasia
> 
> *Apparently my iPod was in an Iced Earth kind of mood this afternoon.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> That's a good mood to be in .
> Anyway, here's my Thursday after lunch 5:
> 
> 1.  On and On - Michael Schenker Group
> 2.  Hey Jude - The Beatles (obvi)
> 3.  Story of My Life - Social Distortion
> 4.  Creepy Green Light - Type O Negative
> 5.  White Room - Demons and Wizards (again, thanks Metalis4ever!)


----------



## letthewookiewin

Min for today.....
1. Closing (Nightmare Revisited) - Danny Elfman
2. Janie's Got a Gun - Aerosmith
3. Rolling in the Deep - Adele
4. You Mama Don't Dance - Poison
5. Cry Little Sister (Theme from "The Lost Boys") - Gerald McMann


----------



## jmenjes

1. $2,000 Question - WWTBAM soundtrack
2. Groovin' - BWB
3. A Fifth of Beethoven - Walter Murphy
4. Feel the Flow - Universe of Energy
5. Speedramp Queue 1 - Disneyland Peoplemover


----------



## metalis4ever

njmom47 said:


> metalis4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *5.  White Room - Demons and Wizards (again, thanks Metalis4ever!)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're quite welcome, I'm glad I shared a band that you enjoy
> 
> If you like Demons & Wizards and you haven't already you should check out Avantasia and Falconer.
> 
> 1. China White by Scorpions
> 2. Enjoy by Angel Dust
> 3. Devil In The Belfry by Avantasia
> 4. The Mob Rules by Black Sabbath
> 5. We Sold our Homesteads by Falconer
Click to expand...


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Pineapple Princess - Annette Funicello (  )
2. Bionic - Christina Aguilera
3. Glass - Gavin DeGraw
4. What Goes Around Comes Around - Justin Timberlake
5. Hypnotize - Nortorious B.I.G


----------



## letthewookiewin

Mine for this beautiful Friday....
1. Sabotage - Beastie Boys
2. You're Nobody 'Til Somebody Loves You - Wayne Newton
3. Juke Box Hero - Foreigner
4. Bella Notte (From "Lady and the Tramp") - Bill Thompson, Disney Studios Chorus & George Givot (Disney's Greatest)
5. Derezzed - Daft Punk (from Tron Legacy: Soundtrack)


----------



## metalis4ever

hitting shuffle on my Sunday Doomsday Sunday playlist 

1. The Final Pledge by Altar of Oblivion
2. Forever by Spiritus Mortis
3. Ride The Storm by Crowned in Earth
4. War Pigs by Black Sabbath
5. With Swords Held High by Sinister Realm


----------



## jmenjes

1. Havona - Weather Report
2. Got The Magic - Spyro Gyra
3. Brian Song - Monty Python
4. Liama - La Nouba soundtrack
5. Minute By Minute - Larry Carlton


----------



## sunny_stace

1. In Love With. A Girl - Gavin DeGraw
2. Cupid - Daniel Powter
3. If You Seek Amy - Britney Spears
4. Lets Get Together - Haley Mills (The Parent Trap)
5. Sky fall - Adele


----------



## metalis4ever

Mix Mondays playlist...one of the few that isn't all Metal 

1. Damage Path by Diecast
2. Get Some by Snot
3. Disorder by Slayer & Ice-T
4. Perfect Strangers by Deep Purple
5. Boom by Soulfly


----------



## dgthree

1.  The Great Escape - Pink
2.  Bridge Over Troubled Water - Betty Buckley
3.  Abandoned Love - Nils Lofgren
4.  Supremacy - Muse
5.  Englishman In New York - Sting


----------



## siskaren

1. Time is Love - Josh Turner

2. Can't Break It To My Heart - Tracy Lawrence

3. The Chair - George Strait

4. Best of Friends - Pearl Bailey 

5. Main Titles - The Little Mermaid


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Heaven's Not Overflowing by Corrosion of Conformity
2. Get Your Body Beat by Combichrist
3. Brockton Lullaby by Honkeyball
4. Too Young To Fall In Love by Motley Crue
5. Can We Start Again by Bane


----------



## metalis4ever

Live Music Wednesday!!!! Which means the week is almost half over 

1. Are You Ready (Live) by Jorn
2. Strong Arm Of The Law (Live) by Saxon
3. Sugar Skin (Live) by Guano Apes
4. Among The Living (Live) by Anthrax
5. Stone The Crow (Live) by Down


----------



## dgthree

1.  Don't Let Me Die Young - Andy Taylor
2.  Stays in Mexico - Toby Keith
3.  Where The Streets Have No Name - U2
4.  Be Prepared - Lion King
5.  Speaking of Dreams - Joan Baez


----------



## Duzzygirl

1.  Miami -Will Smith
2.  Big City Nights - Scorpions
3.  FutureSex/Love Sound - Justin Timberlake
4.  Battlefield - Jordan Sparks
5.  Hey Cinderella - Suzy Bogguss

I enjoy doing these. They always make me giggle.


----------



## metalis4ever

Taking a break from shoveling...will this snow never end????? 


1. The Ward Is My Sheppard by Stuck Mojo
2. I'm Broken by Pantera
3. World Ablaze bu Killswitch Engage
4. Free Will Sacrifice by Amon Amarth
5. No Speech by Guano Apes


----------



## metalis4ever

Happy Saturday!!!! 

1. The Book of Heavy Metal by Dream Evil
2. Awaiting the Winter Frost by Sentenced
3. Warbird by Annhilator
4. Mountains Be My Throne by Grand Magus 
5. Last Drop Falls by Sonata Arctica


----------



## Kaler131

1. Close to Me by The Cure
2. I'm Shipping Up to Boston by The Dropkick Murphys
3. The Ocean by Led Zeppelin
4. Makes Me Wonder by Maroon 5
5. Forever by The Dropkick Murphys


----------



## njmom47

Monday morning "buckle down" playlist:

1.  Midnight Confession - The Grass Roots
2.  Drowning (Face Down) - Saving Abel
3.  Fallen - Evanesence
4.  House of Doom - Black Label Society
5.  Tahitian Moon - Jane's Addiction


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Lay It Down by Ratt
2. Love Like Blood by Sybreed
3. Elimination by Overkill
4. Providence by Kilgore
5. Nobody's Fool by Cinderella


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Love On Top - Beyonce
2. Dirty Dancing - New Kids On The Block
3. More Than Anyone - Gavin DeGraw
4. Queen Of California - John Mayer
5. At Last - Etta James


----------



## siskaren

1. Your Man - Josh Turner

2. Wherever the Trail May Lead - Tim McGraw

3. Friend Like Me - The Enchanted Tiki Room: Under New Management

4. Some Day My Prince Will Come - Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs

5. Where Do I Go From You - Clay Walker


----------



## njmom47

Rainy Tuesday after-lunch 5:
1.  9th of June (Do You Believe?) - Galactic Cowboys
2.  Cult of Personality - Living Colour
3.  (We Were) Electrocute - Type O Negative
4.  She Moves in Mysterious Ways  - U2
5.  Angel's Son - Sevendust


----------



## Toulouse

njmom47 said:


> 4.  She Moves in Mysterious Ways  - U2





1. Inspiral Carpets - Commercial Rain
2. Richard Ashcroft - New York
3. Blur - Parklife
4. U2 - Who's Gonna Ride Your Wild Horses
5. U2 - Yaweh


----------



## metalis4ever

njmom47 said:


> Rainy Tuesday after-lunch 5:
> 
> *3.  (We Were) Electrocute - Type O Negative*
> 
> *5.  Angel's Son - Sevendus*t



Awesome songs!!! 

I'm seeing Sevendust live in April for 8th time but the first time since 2000 ...Love that song so, so very sad RIP Lynn Strait and Dobbs 

1. In Praise of Bacchus by Type O Negative
2. Fade Away by Diecast
3. Terminator by Sevendust
4. Don't Take Your Guns to Town by Johnny Cash
5. Hells Bells by Mandowar (AC/DC cover)

Ha!!! I swear I didn't rig my shuffle, Type O and Sevendust played on their own!!!


----------



## metalis4ever

Live Music Wednesday!!! The week is half over!!! 


1. Born As A Stranger (Live) by Blaze Bayley
2. Dr. Stein (Live) by Helloween
3. Madhouse (Live) by Anthrax
4. Attero Dominatus (Live) by Sabaton
5. Absent (Live) by Snot ...Always reminds me of Spring '99 Disney College Program


----------



## sunny_stace

metalis4ever said:


> 4. Don't Take Your Guns to Town by Johnny Cash



OMG!!  A song of yours I actually know!! 

1. We Both Know - Colbie Caillat Ft. Gavin DeGraw
2. We Are Never Ever Getting Back Together - Taylor Swift
3. Ayo Technology - 59 Cent Ft. Justin Timberlake
4. I Won't Give Up - Jason Mraz
5. So What - Pink


----------



## metalis4ever

sunny_stace said:


> OMG!!  A song of yours I actually know!!






Viking Thorsday!!

1. Guardians of the Forest by Wolfchant
2. Without Fear by Amon Amarth
3. Ragnarok by Stormwarrior
4. Chorus of Steel by Forefather
5. Farewell Proud Men by Leaves' Eyes


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Show Me The Meaning Of Being Lonely - Backstreet Boys
2. Vogue -Madonna hyper: one of my very favorites!)
3. Perfect - Hedley
4. Let Me Clear My Throat - DJ Kool
5. Suit and Tie - Justin Timberlake ft. Jay-Z


----------



## metalis4ever

sunny_stace said:


> 2. Vogue -Madonna hyper: one of my very favorites!)



Did you know when Pantera guitarist Darrel Abbott was murdered Madonna started playing the riff from "New Level" in the middle of her song "Hung Up" ?...if interested youtube search "Madonna New Level Pantera" and watch the second one down  


Power Metal Friday!!!!!

1. We Sold Our Homesteads by Falconer
2. Hello by Elias Viljanen (Lionel Richie cover)
3. Aeronautics by Masterplan
4. Rollercoaster by Primal Fear
5. Metal to the Metalheads by Majesty


----------



## dgthree

1.  Pontoon - Little Big Town
2.  Mary Mac - Great Big Sea
3.  Farther to Fall - David Wilcox
4.  Everybody's Talkin' - Harry Nilsson
5.  For Now - Avenue Q Soundtrack


----------



## njmom47

metalis4ever said:


> Awesome songs!!!
> 
> I'm seeing Sevendust live in April for 8th time but the first time since 2000 ...Love that song so, so very sad RIP Lynn Strait and Dobbs
> 
> 1. In Praise of Bacchus by Type O Negative
> 2. Fade Away by Diecast
> 3. Terminator by Sevendust
> 4. Don't Take Your Guns to Town by Johnny Cash
> 5. Hells Bells by Mandowar (AC/DC cover)
> 
> Ha!!! I swear I didn't rig my shuffle, Type O and Sevendust played on their own!!!



Wow, how freaky is that!???  
And that is absolutely one of my all-time favorite TON songs.

Monday buckle-down-time 5:

1.  Cherub Rock - Smashing Pumpkins
2.  Holy Diver (cover) - Killswitch Engage
3.  Time is Mine - Iommi feat. Philip Anselmo
4.  Day Tripper/I Want You/She's So Heavy (cover) - Type O Negative
5.  I Still Believe (Lost Boys soundtrack) - Tim Capello


----------



## metalis4ever

njmom47 said:


> Wow, how freaky is that!???
> And that is absolutely one of my all-time favorite TON songs.
> 
> Monday buckle-down-time 5:
> 
> 1.  Cherub Rock - Smashing Pumpkins
> 2.  Holy Diver (cover) - Killswitch Engage
> 3.  Time is Mine - Iommi feat. Philip Anselmo
> 4.  Day Tripper/I Want You/She's So Heavy (cover) - Type O Negative
> 5.  I Still Believe (Lost Boys soundtrack) - Tim Capello



Not familiar with the Lost Boys soundtrack....but I love the first 4 songs on your shuffle!!! 

1. Albatross by Corrosion of Conformity
2. Can't Lose You by Type O Negative
3. Right Here In My Arms by HIM
4. 2Faced by Tree
5. Twisted Mind by Avantasia


----------



## Duzzygirl

Love that song Cry Little Sister from the Lost Boys soundtrack. Brings back memories ... Anyhow ...

1. All Summer Long - Kid Rock
2. Does that Blue Moon ever Shine on You - Toby Keith
3. Hysteria - Def Leppard
4. Cowboy Casanova - Carrie Underwood
5. High Enough - Damn Yankees


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Love Bites by Judas Priest
2. Under Black Flags We March by Arch Enemy
3. The Bard's Song(The Hobbit) by Blind Guardian
4. Souls by Mantic Ritual
5. Love...Hate by Sacred Reich


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Click Click Click - New Kids On The Block
2. Where You Are - Gavin DeGraw
3. Together Again - Janet Jackson
4. Best For Last - Adele
5. When I Get Where I'm Going - Brad Paisley ft. Dolly Parton


----------



## metalis4ever

Live Music Wednesday!!!! 

1. Out To Every Nation (Live) by Jorn
2. Lost At 22 (Live) by Life of Agony
3. Hail To The Leaf (Live) by Down
4. Journeyman (Live) by Blackmore's Night
5. Ice Queen (Live) by Within Temptation :WORSHIP: :WORSHIP: :WORSHIP:


----------



## metalis4ever

Power Metal Friday!!!! 

1.	War After War by White Skull
2.	Avalon by Dark At Dawn
3.	The Lion From The North by Sabaton
4.	Nabatea by Helloween
5.	Soul of the Wind by Jorn


----------



## siskaren

1. Gone - Montgomery Gentry

2. Celebrate the Future Hand in Hand - Millennium Celebration Album

3. Cowboy Boogie - Randy Travis

4. I Am - Craig Morgan

5. I've Got a Theory / Bunnies / If We're Together - Once More, With Feeling (not the first time I've had this one come up )


----------



## RyanHorizon

Incubus - Redefine
Rage Against the Machine - Sleep now in the Fire
Motion City Soundtrack - Timelines
311 - Get Down
Metaphoria - Hello Rebel


----------



## metalis4ever

RyanHorizon said:


> *Incubus - Redefine*



I saw them in '98 with Hed (PE), Snot and Soulfly such an amazing show. S.C.I.E.N.C.E. is a great album 



1. Can't Lose You by Type O Negative
2. Ice Queen by Within Temptation :Worship:
3. Carnival of Souls by Hypnoside
4. Wild Child by W.A.S.P.
5. Screwdriver by Jackyl


----------



## njmom47

For a (snowy) Monday morning..my IPod must know I need some good tunes to cheer up!

1.  Gentle Groove -Mother Love Bone
2.  Drift and Die - Puddle of Mudd
3.  Minerva - Deftones
4.  Pyretta Blaze - Type O Negaive
5.  I am the Highway - Audioslave


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Mirrors - Justin Timberlake
2. Some Nights - Fun
3. Roll Out - Ludacris
4. Yellow - Coldplay
5. Marry Me - Train


----------



## metalis4ever

Live Music Wednesday!!!  

1. You'll Follow Me Down (Live) by Skin and Luciano Pavarotti
2. In My Darkest Hour (Live) by Megadeth
3. Take Hold Of The Flame (Live) by Queensryche 
4. Sign Of The Cross (Live) by Blaze Bayley
5. Watching Over Me (Live) by Iced Earth :Worship:


----------



## njmom47

I guess my Ipod has "Variety" as it's Wednesday theme!

1.  Would - Alice in Chains
2.  Sun Doesn't Rise - Mushroomhead
3.  Summerland - King's X  (Going to see them in May @The Stone Pony! )
4.  Caught in the Rain - Revis
5.  Down and Out - Genesis


----------



## metalis4ever

njmom47 said:


> 3.  Summerland - King's X  (Going to see them in May @The Stone Pony! )



Awesome!!!!!  Who are they playing with? ...I saw them a few years ago with Hammerfall and Blind Guardian such an amazing show!! 

Pumped for 2 things having today off and getting to celebrate my DW and I's 10 year dating anniversary, yes I remembered all on my own 

1. Hit and Run by Girlschool feat. Doro
2. Painted Skies by Pagan's Mind
3. Set Your Controls by Starone 
4. Drifters by Iron Maiden
5. Believe Me by Adrenaline Mob


----------



## 3AUTigerFans

1. The Beatles - Drive My Car
2. Jimmy Buffett - Christmas in the Caribbean
3. Taylor Swift - Teardrops on my Guitar
4. Fleetwood Mac - Everywhere
5. Live - Lightening Crashes


Happy Friday!


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Don't Hold The Wall - Justin Timberlake
2. Breathe - Taylor Swift
3. The Lazy Song - Bruno Mars (perfect description for my day today!)
4. Inconsolable - Backstreet Boys
5. Part Of Your World - The Little Mermaid


----------



## SpaceMtnFan

1. Level 42- Micro Kid
2. Bob James- Whechester Lady, sign of the Times
3. Ronnie Laws- Friends & Strangers


----------



## aswift

1. Cruella De Vil - Mouse House Dance Mixes
2. Reflection - Christina Aguilera
3. When you Wish Upon a Star - Pin-Ochio Classic Disney Vol 2
4. You are My King - Newsboys
5. Song of the South -The Disney Chorus Classic Disney Vol 5


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Shuffled by Jane Helen
2. Challenger by Sybreed
3. Tangerine by Life of Agony
4. Sehnsucht by Rammstein
5. Nothing At All by Darkbuster


----------



## njmom47

Cleaning the kitchen and cookin up some Easter dinner to:

1.  Everlong - Foo Fighters
2.  Love You to Death - Type O Negative
3.  Dark Horse - George Harrison
4.  Cemetary Gates - Pantera
5.  I Am Mine - Pearl Jam


----------



## njmom47

metalis4ever said:


> Awesome!!!!!  Who are they playing with? ...I saw them a few years ago with Hammerfall and Blind Guardian such an amazing show!!
> 
> Pumped for 2 things having today off and getting to celebrate my DW and I's 10 year dating anniversary, yes I remembered all on my own
> 
> 1. Hit and Run by Girlschool feat. Doro
> 2. Painted Skies by Pagan's Mind
> 3. Set Your Controls by Starone
> 4. Drifters by Iron Maiden
> 5. Believe Me by Adrenaline Mob



King's X is playing with:
BOB BURGER BAND
LAST PERFECT THING
NO MORE PAIN

I will have to check them out, although I have heard of Last Perfect Thing.
We have seen them with Galatic Cowboys (who have broken up) many times.
And good going for a guy who remembers your DATING anniversary!!


----------



## metalis4ever

njmom47 said:


> King's X is playing with:
> *BOB BURGER BAND*
> LAST PERFECT THING
> NO MORE PAIN
> 
> I will have to check them out, although I have heard of Last Perfect Thing.
> We have seen them with Galatic Cowboys (who have broken up) many times.
> And good going for a guy who remembers your DATING anniversary!!



Bob Burger Band sounds promising, anything referencing Burgers has to be good   I haven't heard of any of those bands but I will check them out. 

Yeah DW was impressed, she loved the Pandora bracelet I bought her 

1. Pirates of the Caribbean medley by Epica
2. Blow Your Speakersl by Manowar
3. Stare Into The Night by Voyager
4. Heffalumps And Woozels by Powerglove
5. Be Prepared - Lion King Soundtrack

WOAH!! 3 Disney related songs of course 2 are Metal covers but they still count!!! See Disney and Metal do go together


----------



## siskaren

A metal cover of Heffalumps and Woozles? That almost makes me want to listen to metal. 

1. Honky Tonk Badonkadonk - Trace Adkins

2. Would You Go With Me - Josh Turner

3. Shameless - Garth Brooks

4. Remember the Magic - Brian McKnight

5. You're a Mean One, Mr. Grinch - Thurl Ravenscroft


----------



## sunny_stace

90's pop mix today to remember a dear friend.

1. Wannabe - Spice Girls
2. When The Lights Go Out - 5ive
3. The Hardest Thing - 98 Degrees
4. It's Gonna Be Me - *Nsync
5. Baby I Would - O-Town


----------



## metalis4ever

siskaren said:


> A metal cover of Heffalumps and Woozles? That almost makes me want to listen to metal.



  check it out, it's awesome    http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oSKgOww3ycg


1. The Hunter by Danzig
2. Ravens Guide Our Way by Grand Magus
3. Be My Druidess by Type O Negative
4. The Underground in America by Pantera
5. I Wanna Be Like You - Jungle Book Soundtrack


----------



## njmom47

Mid-afternoon 5:

1.  Closure - Opeth
2.  The Wind Cries Mary - Jimi Hendrix
3.  People Are Strange - The Doors
4.  I Am The Highway - Audioslave
5.  Violet - Hole


----------



## siskaren

1. Gethsemane - Michael Crawford

2. Chernabog - Fantasmic!

3. Letters from Home - John Michael Montgomery

4. Magical Wishes - Wishes soundtrack

5. Feed the Birds (Tuppence a Bag) - Mary Poppins


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Chasing Pavements - Adele
2. Sweeter - Gavin DeGraw
3. All For You - Janet Jackson
4. Remix - New Kids On The Block
5. Blank Page - Christina Aguilera


----------



## Rokwynd

Overworld- Machinae Supremacy
Fields of Athenry- Dropkick Murphy's
Wicked Girls- Seanan Mcguire
Drumming Song-Florence + The Machine
Titanium/Pavane- The Piano Guys


----------



## dgthree

1.  Me Neither - Brad Paisley
2.  Eyes on the Prize - Bruce Springsteen
3.  Paradise - Coldplay
4.  Lovesong - The Cure
5.  Not Afraid - Eminem


----------



## metalis4ever

Rokwynd said:


> *Overworld- Machinae Supremacy*



Awesome band!!! I love that song and entire album, it's one of their best 


Live Music Wednesday 


1. The Coming Curse (Live) by Iced Earth
2. Turbo Lover (Live) by Judas Priest
3. Vain Glory Opera (Live) by Edguy
4. Black (Live, Acoustic) by Sevendust
5. Here I Go Again (Live) by Whitesnake


----------



## metalis4ever

njmom47 said:


> Mid-afternoon 5:
> *1.  Closure - Opeth*



Awesome \m/ 


1. Say Just Words by Paradise Lost
2. Alone by Obscura
3. Grind by Alice In Chains
4. Ravenous by Arch Enemy
5. Under The Mountain by SIG:AR:TYR


----------



## siskaren

1. Old Gray Coat - Trace Adkins

2. Two Worlds - Tarzan

3. Life Keeps Bringin' Me Down - Alan Jackson

4. Can You Feel the Love Tonight - Elton John

5. Something That I Want - Grace Potter


----------



## smallblackstars

1) Vicarious - Tool
2) Korn Ft. Skrillex & Kill the Noise  Narcissistic Cannibal 
3) 11am - Incubus
4) The Hollow - A Perfect Circle
5) Dissident - Pearl Jam


----------



## checkwriter

1. The Age of the Understatement - The Last Shadow Puppets
2. My Way - Sex Pistols
3. Cities - Talking Heads
4. People Who Died - The Jim Carroll Band
5. Shuggie - Foxygen


----------



## dgthree

Rokwynd said:


> Overworld- Machinae Supremacy
> Fields of Athenry- Dropkick Murphy's
> Wicked Girls- Seanan Mcguire
> Drumming Song-Florence + The Machine
> Titanium/Pavane- The Piano Guys



I didn't realize The Piano Guys had an album!  Wandered off to iTunes & bought it yesterday.  Thanks!

And... here are today's 5:  

1. No Light, No Light - Florence + The Machine
2. El Salvador - Peter, Paul & Mary
3. I Hung My Head - Johnny Cash
4. What's Left of Me - Bon Jovi
5. Love of the Common People - Paul Young


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Dress On - Justin Timberlake
2. Heartbreaker - Mariah Carey ft. Jay-Z
3. Don't Speak - No Doubt
4. Bye Bye Bye - *Nsync
5. A Face To Call Home - John Mayer


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Awakening The Curse Of Souls by Nocturnal
2. Hey Steve by DDT
3. Message In Blood by Pantera
4. Double-Edged Sword by Kilgore
5. War Machine by Kiss


----------



## metalis4ever

Sunday Doomsday Sunday 

1. Clearsight by Candlemass
2. Last Rites by Derketa
3. The Throne Will Fall by Spiritus Mortis
4. Albatross by Orchid
5. Spiral Vacuum by Hour Of 13


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Starships - Nicki Minaj
2. Home - Michael Buble
3. Chariot - Gavin DeGraw
4. Candy Man - Christina Aguilera
5. Beat This Summer - Brad Paisley


----------



## siskaren

1. Shameless - Garth Brooks

2. Trying to Stop Your Leaving - Dierks Bentley

3. Tonight I Climbed the Wall - Alan Jackson

4. Paper Roses - Marie Osmond

5. You've Got a Friend in Me - Kathy Mattea and George Jones


----------



## metalis4ever

Such a messed up day in Boston today...my office is close to the JFK Library... I need some music to take my mind off of things for a bit, so I am going to do 10, sorry for breaking the rules....


1. Hoods Up by Bane
2. Tyrant by Overkill (Judas Priest Cover)
3. Cult of Personality by Living Colour
4. Soul-Crusher by White Zombie
5. Written in Stone by Sinergy
6. Great Galactic Ghoul by Tree
7. Lost at 22 by Life of Agony
8. Stained Class by Judas Priest
9. This is Halloween (Nightmare Before Christmas) by Powerglove
10. Seasons in the Abyss by The CNK (Slayer Cover)


----------



## sunny_stace

metalis4ever said:


> Such a messed up day in Boston today...my office is close to the JFK Library... I need some music to take my mind off of things for a bit, so I am going to do 10, sorry for breaking the rules....



  you shuffle as much as you need to.

1. Spell It Out - Gavin DeGraw
2. Pusher Love Girl - Justin Timberlake
3. Come Back To Bed - John Mayer
4. Go Deep - Janet Jackson
5. Crazy In Love - Beyonce


----------



## njmom47

metalis4ever said:


> Such a messed up day in Boston today...my office is close to the JFK Library... I need some music to take my mind off of things for a bit, so I am going to do 10, sorry for breaking the rules....QUOTE]
> 
> I was wondering if you were near there.
> So sad and senseless.
> 
> 
> 1. Land of Confusion - Disturbed
> 2. Thunder Kiss 65 -Rob Zombie
> 3. Typical - MuteMath
> 4. Going Under - Evanescence
> 5. Plush - STP


----------



## metalis4ever

I saw Sevendust last night and they played "Angel's Son" dedicated to the Marathon Victims, not a dry eye in the venue....

Live Music Wednesday

1. Rhythm of Love (Live) by Scorpions
2. My Last Ale (Live) by Gun Barrel
3. Metal is Forever (Live) by Primal Fear
4. The Burning Red (Live) by Machine Head
5. Ever Dream (Live) by Nightwish


----------



## siskaren

1. Rodeo - Garth Brooks

2. Eight Second Ride - Jake Owen

3. That's Important to Me - Joey + Rory

4. I Wouldn't Have It Any Other Way - Aaron Tippin

5. Jiminy, Monstro - Fantasmic!


----------



## dgthree

1.  Sunshine on My Shoulders - Train
2.  Something Wonderful - The King & I (1992 Hollywood Studio Cast w/ Julie Andrews)
3.  Easy Money - Bruce Springsteen
4.  Girl From The North Country - Sting
5.  Crossroads - Eric Clapton


----------



## metalis4ever

1. The Other Side by Grilschool
2. Metal Tango by Doro
3. Play It Loud by Diamond Head
4. Cold Cold World by Warlock
5. March of Time by Helloween


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Ticks - Brad Paisley
2. No One - Alicia Keys
3. Hello - Kelly Clarkson
4. This I Promise You - *Nsync
5. Beautiful Mess - Jason Mraz

Metalis4ever - stay safe out there today


----------



## metalis4ever

1. My Apocalypse by Arch Enemy
2. Down In The Catacombs (Abyss Entrance Theme) - TNA Wrestling
3. Aces In Exile by Sabaton
4. Zip-A-Dee-Doo-Dah - Song of the South Soundtrack
5. The Real Adventures of Jonny Quest by Powerglove


uhhhh interesting shuffle today


----------



## siskaren

1. Dancing on the Ceiling - Lionel Ritchie (featuring Rascal Flatts)

2. Sure Be Cool If You Did - Blake Shelton

3. What Was I Thinkin' - Dierks Bentley

4. Whatcha Reckon - Josh Turner

5. I Told You So - Carrie Underwood (featuring Randy Travis)


----------



## dgthree

1.  Boys Don't Cry - The Cure
2.  Neutron Star Collision - Muse
3.  Online - Brad Paisley
4.  Kept - Matt Nathanson
5.  Wrecking Ball - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Blurred Lines - Robin Thicke ft. T.I. And Pharrell
2. One Way Ticket - Carrie Underwood
3. Walk Away - Christina Aguilera
4. Don't Hold The Wall - Justin Timberlake
5. You Know Where I'm At - Gavin DeGraw


----------



## metalis4ever

Live Music Wednesday!! The week is half over 

1. Rock Hard, Ride Free (Live) by Judas Priest
2. You Could Be Mine (Live) by Guns N' Roses
3. Poison Was The Cure (Live) by Megadeth
4. Give My Love To Rose (Live) by Johnny Cash
5. The Philosopher (Live) by Death


----------



## siskaren

1. The Wonderful World of Color - The Wellingtons

2. Gonna Come Back as a Country Song - Alan Jackson

3. Haywire - Josh Turner

4. Lot of Leavin' Left to Do - Dierks Bentley

5. Legacy - Four Parks, One World


----------



## dgthree

1.  Misery - Glee Cast 
2.  Everything Counts - Depeche Mode
3.  Mexicoma - Tim McGraw
4.  Tremblin' - Andy Taylor
5.  Rocky Mountain High - John Denver


----------



## metalis4ever

Viking Thorsday! 

1. Iron Hand by Forefather
2. Wrath of the Norsemen by Amon Amarth
3. The Voyager by Thyrfing
4. Sword of the Ocean by Grand Magus
5. Snilepisk by Kvelertak


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Angels - Robbie Williams
2. Scream - Michael and Janet Jackson
3. Girlfriend - *Nsync
4. Body Count - Justin Timberlake
5. Inside Out - Britney Spears


----------



## siskaren

1. The World Will Know - Newsies

2. She Don't Get High - Alan Jackson

3. Faces in the Mirror - Donny Osmond

4. Gonna Come Back as a Country Song - Alan Jackson

5. Everything But the Wings - Alan Jackson


----------



## metalis4ever

1. In The Shadow of Our Pale Companion by Agalloch
2. Trust In Me (The Python's Song) - The Jungle Book
3. Re-Alive by Sam Black Church
4. Rosalie by Mandowar (Bob Seger Cover)
5. Temptation's Wings by Down


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Get Your Shine On - Florida Georgia Line
2. Because Of You - 98 Degrees
3. Shut Up - Christina Aguilera
4. Viva Forever - The Spice Girls
5. Part Of Your World - The Little Mermaid soundtrack


----------



## metalis4ever

Viking Thorsday 

1. Thor (the Thundergod) by Zonata
2. Wolves of Prayer by Forefather
3. Dicembre by Crimfall
4. Utyrdd dei Svake by Kvelertak
5. The Pursuit of Vikings by Amon Amarth


----------



## BlueStarryHat

_The Rose_- Bette Midler
_Unchained Melody_- The Righteous Brothers
_Landslide_- Fleetwood Mac
_Daily Nightly_- The Monkees
_Time To Pretend_- MGMT


----------



## siskaren

1. Brooklyn's Here - Newsies

2. Texas Tornado - Tracy Lawrence

3. Somethin' 'bout a Truck - Kip Moore

4. Lovin' You On My Mind - Josh Turner

5. Look Her in The Eye and Lie - Alan Jackson


----------



## BrdwayBoy

1. Who Am I? - Les Miserables (Complete Symphonic Recording)

2. Roxie - Chicago (New Broadway Cast Recording)

3. Some People - Gypsy (New Broadway Cast Recording - Bernadette Peters)

4. Come Rain or Come Shine - St. Louis Woman (1998 Cast Recording)

5. When Will My Life Begin? - Tangled (Original Motion Picture Soundtrack)


----------



## dgthree

1.  Hard Case - Great Big Sea
2.  Her Is - The Pajama Game (Harry Connick Jr.)
3.  Go Lassie Go - Eileen Ivers & Immigrant Soul
4.  Ain't Nothing 'Bout You - Brooks & Dunn
5.  We Shall Overcome - Bruce Springsteen (Hope for Haiti Now)


----------



## jmenjes

1. At The Zoo - Simon & Garfunkel
2. Blackbird - The Beatles
3. $250,000 Question - WWTBAM soundtrack
4. Sunday Morning - Euge Groove
5. R.S.V.P. - Spyro Gyra


----------



## dgthree

jmenjes said:


> 3. $250,000 Question - WWTBAM soundtrack



There's a soundtrack for that?  Who knew?


----------



## jmenjes

dgthree said:


> There's a soundtrack for that?  Who knew?



Yep...released in the UK back in 2000.  Got my copy from Amazon UK back in the day.


----------



## metalis4ever

1. The Piper Never Dies by Edguy
2. We Are The Others by Delain
3. Food For The Gods by In Flames
4. Electric Crown by Testament
5. Midway by Sabaton


----------



## BlueStarryHat

1. _Twilight Time_- The Platters
2. _Birthday_- The Beatles
3. _C.C. Rider_- Elvis Presley Live
4. _See You Later Alligator_- Bill Haley and his Comets
5. _Pride (In The Name of Love)_- U2


----------



## dgthree

1.  Viva La Vida - Coldplay
2.  Too Good To Be True - Edens Edge
3.  Children and Art - Sunday in the Park with George
4.  Anticipation - Carly Simon
5.  Felt Good On My Lips - Tim McGraw


----------



## metalis4ever

Live Music Wednesday! 

1. Take My Scars (Live) by Machine Head
2. I Don't Believe In Love (Live) by Queensryche
3. Can I Play With Madness (Live) by Iron Maiden
4. Here I Go Again (Live) by Whitesnake
5. Kickstart My Heart (Live) by Motley Crue


----------



## njmom47

metalis4ever said:


> Live Music Wednesday!
> 
> 1. Take My Scars (Live) by Machine Head
> 2. I Don't Believe In Love (Live) by Queensryche
> 3. Can I Play With Madness (Live) by Iron Maiden
> 4. Here I Go Again (Live) by Whitesnake
> 5. Kickstart My Heart (Live) by Motley Crue



Wow! You have Whitesnake and Motley Crue on your Ipod.
I don't mean that in a bad way at all though! 

My 5 for a rainy, rainy Thursday:
1.  Hurt - NIN
2.  Always - Saliva
3.  Hollywood - Junkyard
4.  Fall to Pieces - Velvet Revolver
5.  Simple Man - Deftones


----------



## metalis4ever

njmom47 said:


> Wow! You have Whitesnake and Motley Crue on your Ipod.
> I don't mean that in a bad way at all though!



I love both those bands, both are so much fun live. 

Power Metal Friday!!! 

1. I Don't Believe In Your Love by Avantasia
2. On The Edge of Honour by Hammerfall
3. Blood of The Kings by Manowar
4. Destiny by Heavenly
5. Millennium by Kamelot


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Itz Just What We Do - Florida Georgia Line
2. Let Me Clear My Throat - DJ Kool
3. Sweeter - Gavin DeGraw
4. Ticks - Brad Paisley
5. Skyfall - Adele


----------



## DisneyKentucky

"Hot Lava"-Jake and The Neverland Pirates
"Silent Night"- Frank Sinatra
"Lovesong"- The Cure
"Is Your Love Big Enough"-Lianne La Havas
"Icky Thump"- White Stripes

Bonus: "Rhythmic"- Gypsy Kings


----------



## metalis4ever

Live Music Wednesday   Week is half over!! 


1. 40:1 (Live) by Sabaton
2. Looking For Love (Live) by King's X
3. Turbo Lover (live) by Judas Priest
4. Die By The Sword (Live) by Slayer 
5. The Evil That Men Do (Live) by Iron Maiden


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Twilight of the Thunder God by Amon Amarth
2. Iron Hand by Grand Magus
3. Guardians of Asgaard by Amon Amarth
4. Ours Is The Kingdom by Forefather
5. Onwards Into Battle by Vanir


----------



## siskaren

1. Our Kind of Love - Lady Antebellum

2. No Hurry - Zac Brown Band

3. Settle For a Slow Down - Dierks Bentley

4. Tornado - Little Big Town

5. What Was I Thinkin' - Dierks Bentley


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Crimson Thunder by Hammerfall
2. Black Sunshine by White Zombie
3. Violator by Machinae Supremacy
4. Longnecks and Rednecks (James Storm entrance theme) by Montgomery Gentry
5. Heffalumps and Woozles (Winnine the Pooh) by Powerglove


----------



## siskaren

metalis4ever said:


> 4. Longnecks and Rednecks (James Storm entrance theme) by Montgomery Gentry



A country song on metalis4ever's playlist? Is this a sign of the apocolypse?


----------



## metalis4ever

siskaren said:


> A country song on metalis4ever's playlist? Is this a sign of the apocolypse?



LOL I like some Country, plus it's a Wrestling entrance theme which is my other love....Disney, Wrestling and Metal, yeah people at the office don't know how to react upon learning about my obsessions haha

Might as well do another 5  

1. Black Cat by Warmen (Janet Jackson cover)
2. All Those Words by Brainstorm
3. Star Tours - John Williams
4. Heavy Metal Never Dies by Iron Savior
5. Spirit Horse of Cherokees by Manowar


----------



## sunny_stace

siskaren said:


> A country song on metalis4ever's playlist? Is this a sign of the apocolypse?






metalis4ever said:


> 1. Black Cat by Warmen (Janet Jackson cover)



I'm gonna have to check out that cover!  I love Janet!

1. Mud On The Tires - Brad Paisley
2. Please Don't Go Girl - New Kids On The Block
3. Lucky - Britney Spears
4. Tunnel Vision - Justin Timberlake
5. Best For Last - Adele


----------



## Zatson23

1- It Gets You- Prof Ludwig Von Drake

2- All Aboard the Mine Train- Disney Park music

3- Golden Dream- American Adventure (Disney park music)

4- Empire State of Mind- Glee Cast (I knew there was something other than disney music on this thing)

5- Take a Bow- Rihanna


----------



## siskaren

1. Free and Easy (Down the Road I Go) - Dierks Bentley

2. Lot of Leavin' Left to Do - Dierks Bentley

3. America Sings - A Musical History of Disneyland

4. Elbow Room - Schoolhouse Rock

5. Country Bear Christmas Special - A Musical History of Disneyland


----------



## BlueStarryHat

1. _I Believe In You And Me_- The Four Tops

2. _Longview_- Green Day

3. _Blue Moon of Kentucky_- Elvis Presley

4. _It's Like That_- Jason Nevins and Run DMC

5. _Just Can't Get Enough_- Depeche Mode


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Lavatory Lovemachine by Edguy
2. Zip-a-dee-doo-dah - Song of the South
3. Am I Demon by Danzig
4. Ice Queen by Within Temptation 
5. Slow An' Easy by Whitesnake


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Girls Night Out - 98 Degrees
2. It's Gonna Be Me - *Nsync
3. Cruise - Florida Georgia Line Ft. Nelly
4. Bionic - Christina Aguilera
5. Defying Gravity - Wicked Soundtrack


----------



## dgthree

1.  City of New Orleans - Arlo Guthrie
2.  Maybe This Time - Lea Michele/Glee Cast
3.  It Won't Be Long - Alison Moyet
4.  Let Your Soul Be Your Pilot - Sting
5.  Donkey Riding - Great Big Sea


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Nowhere For No One by Sinergy
2. Pinball Map by In Flames
3. Nova Prospekt by Machinae Supremacy
4. Mr. Sinister by Powerwolf
5. Losing All by Down


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Your Body - Christina Aguilera
2. Chariot - Gavin DeGraw
3. Jolly Holiday - Mary Poppins
4. White Horse - Taylor Swift
5. My Stupid Mouth - John Mayer


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Save Another Day by Astra
2. FantasMic by Nightwish (Tribute to Disney Animated Films)
3. Invincible by Nocturnal Rites
4. Independent by Sacred Reich
5. X-Men by Powerglove (Cover of 90's cartoon theme)


----------



## BlueStarryHat

1) _She_-The Monkees

2) _I'll Follow The Sun_-The Beatles

3) _Youngblood_-The Coasters

4) _Da Doo Ron Ron_- Shaun Cassidy 

5) _Stairway To Heaven_- Led Zeppelin


----------



## metalis4ever

Good to be back from Baltimore, just in time for my trip to Vegas/Disneyland next week 

1. Elephant by Eagle Claw
2. Bad Boys by Whitesnake
3. Evil That Men Do by Iron Maiden
4. None But My Own by Machine Head
5. Black Metal by Venom


----------



## Pseudacris

5 More days until we hit the parks!

1. Runnin Down a Dream by Tom Petty & the Heartbreakers
2. Mountain Sound by Of Monsters and Men
3. So Sail On by Flogging Molly
4. Houses of the Holy by Led Zeppelin
5. You, Me, and the Bourgeoisie by the Submarines


----------



## metalis4ever

My Last Viking Thorsday before Disneyland \m/  \m/ 

1. Twilight Of The Thunder God by Amon Amarth
2. Norge I Rodt, Hvitt Og Blatt by Glittertind
3. Valkyries Ride by Amon Amarth  
4. My Destiny by Leaves' Eyes 
5. Hold The Heathen Hammer High by TYR


----------



## sunny_stace

metalis4ever said:


> Good to be back from Baltimore, just in time for my trip to Vegas/Disneyland next week



I hate you just a little bit! 

1. Dizzy - 98 Degrees
2. Come And Get It - Selena Gomez
3. When I Get Where I'm Going - Brad Paisley ft. Dolly Parton
4. Just The Way You Are - Bruno Mars
5. Go Go Girl - Down With Webster


----------



## dgthree

1.  The Sacred Bird - Miss Saigon
2.  Ring Them Bells - Joan Baez
3.  Julian of Norwich - Gordon Bok, Ed Trickett & Ann Mayo Muir
4.  Consequence Free - Great Big Sea
5.  Borderline/Open Your Heart - Glee Cast


----------



## Sir_Mickey

1-Simple man-Staind
2-Natural Mystic- Bob Marley
3-California Love-2pac
3-Immortal- Kid Cudi
4-Lose yourself to dance- Daft punk/Pharrel 
5-Ashtrays and heartbreaks-Snoop Lion/Miley cyrus


----------



## thehowells

first time playing here, lets see how she goes

Hey Mama- Mat Kearney
Bubble Toes-Jack Johnson
Toes-Zac Brown and Jimmy Buffett
Gunpowder And Lead-Miranda Lambert
Funny the Way it is- Dave Matthews

hmm mostly chill today


----------



## siskaren

1. King of New York - Newsies

2. This is Country Music - Brad Paisley

3. Find Me a Baby - Josh Turner

4. Sacred Emotion - Donny Osmond

5. What Was I Thinkin' - Dierks Bentley


----------



## thehowells

friday morning
Marshall Tucker Band- Can't you see
The Cult- Edie (Ciao Baby)
Kenny Chesney & Dave Matthews- I'm Alive
BonJovi- I'll be there for you
The Commitments- Mustang Sally


----------



## thehowells

4:05 Friday afternoon ready to head home

once bitten twice shy-great white
pride- u2 (live)
number of the beast- iron maiden
my maria- brooks and dunn
cliffs of dover- eric johnson


----------



## thehowells

as a bonus the next two were johnny cash, and the odb


----------



## metalis4ever

Leaving for Vegas first thing in the morning for 3 days then off to Disneyland for 4 wooooooo!!!! In other words I wont be posting for a week  

Power Metal Friday!!!! 

1. Syphony of War by Magic Kingdom
2. Return To The Fourth World by Sinergy
3. Prophecy by Iced Earth 
4. Black Hand Inn by Running Wild
5. I Walk To My Own Song by Stratovarius


----------



## Yellosno

Try you - Cisco Adler
Dreaded - Aziz
Not the First - Man Overboard
Chrono - The Ghost Inside
Mt. Diablo - The Story So Far


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Remind Me - Brad Paisley ft. Carrie Underwood
2. Fly With Me - 98 Degrees
3. Oxygen - Spice Girls
4. Dress On - Justin Timberlake
5. Soldier - Gavin DeGraw


----------



## dgthree

1.  When The Ship Comes In - Clancy Brothers & Tommy Makem
2.  Clearest Indication - Great Big Sea
3.  Lay Down Your Weary Tune - Billy Bragg
4.  Alone - Glee Cast (Matthew Morrison & Kristen Chenoweth)
5.  I Can't Change The World - Brad Paisley


----------



## thehowells

Eric Church- Guys Like Me
Colbie Caillat- Bubbly
Great Big Sea- A Boat Like Gideon Brown
Indigo Girls-Hammer And A Nail
Great Big Sea-End Of The World


----------



## Yellosno

Just Like Music - Jake Miller 
Bringing you down - Stick To Your Guns
The Prougekeepsie Tapes - That's Outrageous 
Kush In My Pockets - Aer
Couldn't Do You - T.Mills


----------



## thehowells

yello, that is the first list I have seen I haven't heard of any of the artist in my flipping through the thread


----------



## BlueStarryHat

1. _Hound Dog_- Elvis Presley
2. _When I Come Around_- Green Day
3. _Breakfast At Tiffany's_- Deep Blue Something
4. _My Way_- Elvis Presley
5. _Return To Sender_- Elvis Presley

iPod's in an Elvis mood today, it seems.


----------



## njmom47

I've been cheating..I've been on Youtube lately!

1.  We Were Electrocute - Type O Negative
2.  Drift & Die - Puddle of Mudd
3.  Big Bang Baby - STP
4.  Bring Me to Life - Evanesence
5.  Life is Beautiful - 6AM


----------



## siskaren

1. When I Call Your Name - Vince Gill

2. Here's a Quarter (Call Someone Who Cares) - Travis Tritt

3. Hakuna Matata - The Lion King

4. Little Miss Honky Tonk - Brooks and Dunn

5. The Green with Envy Blues - Paul Frees


----------



## sunny_stace

Going to this concert tomorrow so I'm cheating just a little 

1. We Own Tonight - NKOTB
2. Invisible Man - 98 Degrees
3. Hangin' Tough - NKOTB
4. Water Runs Dry - BoyzIIMen
5. Heat It Up - 98 Degrees


----------



## thehowells

Keith Urban- Long Hot Summer
Zac Brown Band- Last But Not Least
Van Halen-Euroption
Brad Paisley-American Saturday Night
Van Halen-Ain't Talkin 'Bout Love
so it's a Guitar Wizard List today


----------



## siskaren

1. Sold (The Grundy County Auction Incident) - John Michael Montgomery

2. I'll Be There - Josh Turner

3. Peaceful Easy Feeling - Little Texas

4. Annie's Song - John Denver

5. Little Black Rain Cloud - The Sherman Brothers Songbook


----------



## AxlRose330

Jack Sparrow-The Lonely Island(feat. Michael Bolton)
Mars Needs Women-Rob Zombie
City of the Condemned-Bleeding Through
Live This Life-Miss May I
Ocean(live)-Led Zeppelin


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Rumor Has It - Adele
2. I Want It That Way - Backstreet Boys
3. In My Pocket - Mandy Moore
4. Lose Yourself - Eminem
5. Love Is A Verb - John Mayer


----------



## siskaren

1. Three Caballeros - Four Parks, One World

2. Rain Is a Good Thing - Luke Bryan

3. Kingdom Celebration - Tangled

4. A Wish Triumphant - Wishes

5. Your Heart Will Lead You Home - Kenny Loggins


----------



## dgthree

thehowells said:


> Eric Church- Guys Like Me
> Colbie Caillat- Bubbly
> Great Big Sea- A Boat Like Gideon Brown
> Indigo Girls-Hammer And A Nail
> Great Big Sea-End Of The World



GBS!!!!!    

Here are my Friday Five:  

Story of a Life - Harry Chapin
The Lockkeeper - John Gorka
Hard Living Life - Séan McCann
Consequence Free - Great Big Sea
Bless The Broken Road - Rascal Flatts


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Spell It Out - Gavin DeGraw 
2. Papa Don't Preach - Madonna
3. Wordplay - Jason Mraz
4. Butterfly - Mariah Carey
5. Blurred Lines - Robin Thicke


----------



## siskaren

1. Rodeo - Garth Brooks

2. Nothing But the Wings - Alan Jackson

3. Find Me a Baby - Josh Turner

4. Margaritaville - Alan Jackson (with Jimmy Buffett)

5. A Spoonful of Sugar - Mary Poppins


----------



## POLY1985

1- Shake it Up - The Cars
2 - Kiss Me Deadly - Lita Ford
3 - Dream On - Aerosmith
4 - Holiday - Green Day
5 - When You Wish Upon a Star


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Venus Blue by Acid Bath
2. The Call of the Wintermoon by Immortal
3. Fast As A Shark by Altar (Accept Cover)
4. Enter The Glade by Falconer
5. Keep The Flame Burning by Hammerfall


----------



## Deadline247

metalis4ever said:


> 1. Venus Blue by Acid Bath
> 2. The Call of the Wintermoon by Immortal
> 3. Fast As A Shark by Altar (Accept Cover)
> 4. Enter The Glade by Falconer
> 5. Keep The Flame Burning by Hammerfall



Nice! Great to see I'm not the only metal fan around here.


----------



## siskaren

Deadline247 said:


> Nice! Great to see I'm not the only metal fan around here.



I guess you haven't been on this thread for long then.  It's a shock when metalis4ever posts something that isn't a metal song. 

Here's my five for today:

1. Chicken Fried - Zac Brown Band

2. Space Mountain - Disney's Happiest Celebration on Earth

3. Bear Band Serenade - Disney's Happiest Celebration on Earth 

4. Friends in Low Places - Garth Brooks

5. Wishes Set Free - Wishes: A Magical Gathering of Disney Dreams


----------



## metalis4ever

Deadline247 said:


> Nice! Great to see I'm not the only metal fan around here.



You are definitely not alone, check out this thread

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1855731&page=56




siskaren said:


> I guess you haven't been on this thread for long then.  It's a shock when metalis4ever posts something that isn't a metal song.






1. Blinded by Evergrey 
2. All That Is True by Ancient Bards
3. Prophecy by Iced Earth
4. Heartache by Rock Goddess
5. King of Fools by Edguy


----------



## metalis4ever

Live Music Wednesday!! 


1. The Price of a Mile (Live) by Sabaton
2. Fires At Midnight (Live) by Blackmore's Night
3. Doctor Doctor (Live) by UFO
4. Out Ta Get Me (Live) by Guns N' Roses
5. Snooze Button (live) by Snot


----------



## sunny_stace

1. The Voice Within - Christina Aguilera
2. Crash - NKOTB
3. American Saturday Night - Brad Paisley
4. Why Georgia - John Mayer
5. Freckles - Natasha Beddingfield


----------



## siskaren

1. In This Life - Collin Raye

2. When We're Human - The Princess and the Frog

3. Seminole Wind - John Anderson

4. On the Front Porch - Burl Ives

5. Endless Love - Lionel Ritchie (feat. Shania Twain)


----------



## thehowells

Great Big Sea- Wave Over Wave
Violent Femmes- American Music
Kenny Chesney/Dave Matthews-I'm Alive
Garbage-Cherry Lips ( Go Baby Go)
The Skydiggers - I Will Give you Everything


----------



## 1Grumpy9

Need You Now - Lady A
Stronger - Kelly Clarkson
Cupid Shuffle - Cupid
Just Like That - Bryan White
That's Another Song - Bryan White


----------



## metalis4ever

Ha!!! Look at that not a single Metal song, my iPod must be in a mellow mood this afternoon. 

1. Never Gonna Stop by Rob Zombie
2. Too Close To Hate by Sevendust
3. Hey Steve by DDT
4. Leaky Little Boat by Roger Clyne & The Peacemakers
5. Brazen (Weep) by Skunk Anansie


----------



## thehowells

rob zombie isn't metal?


----------



## metalis4ever

thehowells said:


> rob zombie isn't metal?



Rob Zombie falls under one of the sub-genres of Alternative Hard Rock, definitely not Metal  ....White Zombie were Industrial/Groove Metal though. 


Classic Heavy and Power Metal Friday Wooooooo!!!! Work week is almost over!!! 

1. Time of Changes by Narnia
2. The Warrior Princess by Sinergy
3. The Number Of The Beast by Iron Maiden
4.  Legions of the Star Scroll by Skullview
5. True Born Winners by U.D.O.


----------



## ChipnDale79

1. Man in Black, Johnny Cash
2. Lacey's Song, Buddy Jewell
3. Kiss, Dean Martin
4. Vaseline, STP
5. Coconut Telegraph, Jimmy Buffett

I think it's safe to say that I like a mix of music.


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Love On Top - Beyonce
2. Paper Doll - John Mayer
3. Dress On - Justin Timberlake
4. Superman - Eminem
5. If I Die Young - The Band Perry


----------



## metalis4ever

Happy Saturday!!! 

1. Edge of a Broken Heart by Vixen
2. Princess of the Dawn by Accept
3. I Wanna Be Somebody by W.A.S.P.
4. Chim Chim Cher-ee - Sherman Brothers Songbook
5. Ghost Division by Sabaton

Yay a Disney Song mixed in with my Metal


----------



## Raz4back

Doug Supernaw - Reno

Linkin Park - Crawling

Jimmy Buffett - Pencil Thin Mustache

Eric Church - Creepin

Coldplay - Fix You


----------



## BlueStarryHat

1. _Funkytown_- Lipps Inc.
2. _Hit Me With Your Best Shot_- Pat Benatar
3. _Day Tripper_- The Beatles
4. _Every Day Is Exactly The Same_- Nine Inch Nails
5. _New Year's Day_- U2


----------



## siskaren

1. Laendler - The Sound of Music

2. Listen to the Land 

3. Sail On - Lionel Richie (feat. Tim McGraw)

4. I Can't Live a Dream - The Osmonds

5. Hail to the Princess Aurora - Sleeping Beauty


----------



## metalis4ever

Raz4back said:


> Jimmy Buffett - Pencil Thin Mustache



I attended the Buffet concert in Massachusetts last night, wow those Parrot Heads know how to party 


Sunday Doomsday Sunday 

1. In Me by Spiritus Mortis
2. These Forever Bleak Paths by Solstice
3. The Death of Love by While Heaven Wept
4. Ravens Guide Our Way by Grand Magus
5. The Bleeding Baroness by Candlemass


----------



## DisFanJen

Been a while since I replied to this one....

1. Mama I'm Comin' Home - Ozzy Osbourne
2. Canada (You're a lifetime journey for the traveller) - Disney
3. Animal - Def Leopard
4. Chinese - Lily Allen
5. (I'm the One That's) Cool - Felicia Day & the cast of The Guild

And Disney sneaks in there again!


----------



## Yellosno

Eulogy of Giants - Emmure
Steadfast - The Color Morale 
Breaking Point - Crown The Empire
Summer Heat - Chunk! No Captain Chunk
Have.Will - The Color Morale


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Return to the Fourth World by Sinergy
2. Theres a Great Big Beautiful Tomorrow -  The Sherman Brothers Songbook
3. Stand Up and Shout by Jorn (Dio Cover)
4. Instruments of Destruction by N.R.G.
5. Lost At 22 by Life of Agony


----------



## siskaren

1. All My Friends Say - Luke Bryan

2. Pavement Artist - Mary Poppins

3. I Told You So - Carrie Underwood (feat. Randy Travis)

4. A Step in the Right Direction - Angela Lansbury

5. Who Says You Can't Go Home - Bon Jovi and Jennifer Nettles


----------



## metalis4ever

Is it Friday yet? 


1. Hammer of the North by Grand Magus
2. Nobody Hears by Suicidal Tendencies
3. Evil by Mercyful Fate
4. Great Moments With Mr. Lincoln  Disney Studio Chorus
5. Healing Now by Pain of Salvation


----------



## BlueStarryHat

1. _Don't Leave Me This Way_- Thelma Houston

2. _In A Dream_- Rockell

3. _Stop Draggin' My Heart Around_- Stevie Nicks and Tom Petty

4. _I'm Not Okay (I Promise)_- My Chemical Romance

5. _Alive And Kicking_- Simple Minds


----------



## AxlRose330

Homeauxthug-Cassius
If You Want Blood(You've Got It)-AC/DC
Re-Education(Through Labor)-Rise Against
When You Can't Sleep at Night-Of Mice & Men
Knocking on Heaven's Door[Live]-Guns 'N Roses


----------



## metalis4ever

Live Music Wednesday!!! 

1. Valley Of The Kings (Live) by Gamma Ray 
2. From This Day (Live) by Machine Head
3. Lovegames (Live) by Pretty Maids
4. Absent (Live) by Snot
5. Stand My Ground (Live) by Within Temptation


----------



## BlueStarryHat

1. _Superstition_- Stevie Wonder
2. Oh, um, hee hee _Da Doo Ron Ron_- Shaun Cassidy 
3. _Should I Stay_- Gabrielle
4. _Salesman_- The Monkees
5. _The Roof Is On Fire_- ESPN Jock Jams


----------



## Yellosno

Where the Sun Never Sleeps - Stick to your Guns
Chasing Ghosts - Euroz
The Final Episode (Lets Change the Channel) - Asking Alexandria
I Feel Good - 2 Chainz
Fashion Killa - A$AP Rocky


----------



## thehowells

Marshall Tucker Band- Can't You see
Green Day-Boulevard Of Broken Dreams
Motley Crue-Home Sweet Home
Great Big Sea-Donkey Riding
Eli Young Band-Even If It Breaks your Heart

well that's all over the place


----------



## siskaren

1. The Chair - George Strait

2. I Can't Tell You Why - Vince Gill

3. Kiss My Country *** - Blake Shelton (I was wondering if the last word would post. )

4. All Night Long - Lionel Richie (feat. Jimmy Buffett)

5. Old Alabama - Brad Paisley (feat. Alabama)


----------



## thehowells

Tracy Chapman-Talkin' Bout A Revolution
Cast Recording-Walking Down The Middle Of Main Street
Mat Kearney-Hey Mama
Bob Marley-Jammin'
Tim Mcgraw/Taylor Swift/Keith Urban-Highway Don't Care

getting ready for the holiday weekend in canada/85 days till we hit wdw!


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Under The Weeping Moon by Opeth
2. Terror by My Ruin
3. Cheap Wine by Darkbuster
4. Yo Ho(A Pirate's Life For Me) by Paul Frees
5. Home Again by Blackmore's Night


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Do Something - Britney Spears
2. Radiation - Gavin DeGraw
3. Block Party - NKOTB
4. Tik Tok - Ke$ha
5. Glitter In The Air - Pink


----------



## siskaren

1. Judgment Day - Shiloh

2. Something That I Want - Grace Potter

3. Whiskey's Gone - Zac Brown Band

4. Rock My World (Little Country Girl) - Brooks and Dunn

5. Your Smile - Josh Turner


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Someone to Call My Lover - Janet Jackson
2. Makes Me Ill - *Nsync
3. Blurred Lines - Robin Thicke Ft. Pharrell
4. I'll Be - Edwin McCain
5. One Jump Ahead - Aladdin


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Diet Pill by L7
2. To Walk The Night by Samhain 
3. Solid Ball of Rock by Saxon
4. Hoods Up by Bane
5. Decadence of Dignity by Falconer


----------



## siskaren

1. Mickey the Sorcerer - Fantasmic!

2. He Didn't Have to Be - Brad Paisley

3. Long Way To Go - Alan Jackson

4. The Day the Sun Stood Still - Travis Tritt

5. Redneck Woman - Gretchen Wilson


----------



## BlueStarryHat

1. _Major Tom (Coming Home)_- Peter Schilling

2. _Don't You Just Know It_- Huey "Piano" Smith

3. _Shower Me With Your Love_- Surface

4. _Hound Dog_- Elvis Presley

5. _You're In My Heart_- Rod Stewart


----------



## tekoa

Secret Agent Man--Johnny Rivers
New Monthly Flavour--Enter The Haggis
In Too Deep--George Strait
Supercalifragilisticexpiaidocious--Julie Andrews & Dick VanDyke
Jet Airliner--Steve Miller Band


----------



## HubbDave

An Enter the Haggis fan!!!


----------



## BlueStarryHat

1. _Beast of Burden_- The Rolling Stones

2. _A Lover's Concerto_- The Toys

3. _For Your Love_- The Yardbirds

4. _Work It_- Missy Elliot

5. _A Little Less Conversation(JXL Remix)_- Elvis Presley


Looks like it's Oldies day on the iPod-except for Missy Elliot. How did she get in there?


----------



## sunny_stace

Haven't had time for my iPod lately!  But here's a quick mix!

1. Beat This Summer - Brad Paisley
2. Sound Of The Underground - Girls Aloud
3. Irresistible - Jessica Simpson
4. Rumor Has It - Adele
5. Bad - Michael Jackson


----------



## siskaren

1. Bonfire - Craig Morgan

2. I Will Remember You - Sarah McLachlan

3. Beauty and the Beast - Celine Dion and Peabo Bryson

4. Ma Belle Evangeline - Princess and the Frog

5. Brooklyn's Here - Newsies


----------



## dgthree

1.  Spread The Love - Kenny Chesney 
2.  Come And I Will Sing You - Great Big Sea
3.  Boots of Spanish Leather - The Airborne Toxic Event
4.  The Arbiter - Chess in Concert
5.  Slow It Down - The Lumineers


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Holy Grail - Jay-Z ft. Justin Timberlake
2. Cop Stop - Gavin DeGraw
3. You Can't Stop The Beat - Hairspray
4. Soar - Christina Aguilera
5. Toxic - Britney Spears


----------



## siskaren

1. Is There Life Out There - Reba McEntire

2. Colonel Hathi's March (Reprise) - The Jungle Book

3. Can You Feel the Love Tonight - Phil Stacey

4. Good Problem - Josh Turner

5. Ace in the Hole - George Strait


----------



## cbeeindisney

1. The Doors - Peace Frog

2. B.O.B. - Magic

3. Imagine Dragons - Radioactive

4. O.A.R. - Love and Memories

5. AWOLNATION- Sail


----------



## metalis4ever

Sunday Doomsday Sunday 

1. Tot by Candlemass
2. Burn out the Sun by Gloomy Sunday
3. A New Dawn by Memory Garden
4. New Age by Spiritus Mortis
5. Battle at the End of Time by Doomsword


----------



## sunny_stace

Feeling like the Glee playlist is only right today.

1. Don't Stop Beliving - Glee cast
2. Just The Way You Are - Glee cast
3. Man In The Mirror - Glee cast
4. Don't Go Breaking My Heart - Glee cast
5. Thriller/Heads Will Roll - Glee cast


----------



## tekoa

Blue Guitar--The Moody Blues
I'm The Greatest Star--Diana Ross and the Supremes
Big Blue Note--Toby Keith
Eleanor Rigby--The Beatles
Be Prepared--Jeremy Irons, Lion King Soundtrack


----------



## njmom47

1.  Straight Out of Line  Godsmack
2.  Burnt Flowers Fallen  Type O Negative
3.  Digimortal  Fear Factory
4.  Dig  Incubus
5.  Come & Get It - Badfinger  (what an oldie but goodie!)


----------



## BlueStarryHat

1) _Five O'Clock World_- The Vogues

2) _People Get Ready_- Rod Stewart w/ Jeff Beck

3) _She_- The Monkees

4) _La Macarena_- Los Del Rio 

5) _Ticket To Ride_- The Beatles


----------



## njmom47

I had another great set...so here it is:

1.  Take a Picture -  Filter
2.  Edie (Ciao Baby) -  The Cult
3.  Save Yourself  Stabbing Westward
4.  Shine (featuring Ian Astbury)  Circus of Power
5.  F-Sharp - Nudeswirl


----------



## siskaren

1. Reasons I Cheat - Randy Travis

2. If The Good Die Young - Tracy Lawrence

3. Jolly Holiday (Reprise) - Mary Poppins

4. My Second Home - Tracy Lawrence

5. Something to Sing About - Once More, With Feeling


----------



## dgthree

sunny_stace said:


> Feeling like the Glee playlist is only right today.



I was playing my Glee Pandora Station.  The Glee version of _Fix You_ came on.  I teared up.  

Here's the last five from the station:

1.  Fix You - Glee Cast
2.  I'll Cover You - Rent Motion Picture Soundtrack
3.  Love Story - Taylor Swift
4.  Halo - Beyonce
5.  La Vie Boheme - Rent Broadway Soundtrack


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Handsome & Gretel by Babes In Toyland
2. Transformers (1986 Animated Movie Theme) by Powerglove
3. Bad Boys by Whitesnake
4. A Mansion In Darkness by King Diamond
5. Spellbreaker by Candlemass


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Dear John - Taylor Swift
2. Vogue - Madonna
3. Best I Ever Had - Gavin DeGraw
4. Daylight - Maroon 5
5. American Saturday Night - Brad Paisley


----------



## siskaren

1. The Tiki, Tiki, Tiki Room 

2. Prince Ali - Aladdin

3. Celebrate the Future Hand in Hand - Millennium Celebration

4. Almost There - The Princess and the Frog

5. By the Sword / Sons of Dixie - Broadway All Stars


----------



## sunny_stace

1. I See The Light - Tangled soundtrack
2. Blurred Lines - Robin Thicke Ft. Pharrell
3. Chasing Pavements - Adele
4. Everybody (Backstreet's Back) - Backstreet Boys
5. Cowboy Cassanova - Carrie Underwood


----------



## siskaren

1. Make This Day - Zac Brown Band

2. Might Get Lucky - Darius Rucker

3. When Will My Life Begin (Reprise 1) - Tangled

4. Mother Knows Best (Reprise) - Tangled

5. Part of Your World (Reprise) - The Little Mermaid


----------



## huntconn

1.  She's Got a Way- Billy Joel

2.  Blue Sky- Allman Brothers Band

3.  In My Life- TheBeatles

4.  Cheeseburger in Paradise- Jimmy Buffett

5.  Folsom Prison Blues- Johnny Cash


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Restless and Wild by Accept
2. Ready To Go by Republica (this song always reminds me of Disney College Program Spring '99 and all those nights spent at Pleasure Island )
3. We All Die Young by Steelheart 
4. Enigma by On Thorns I Lay
5. Too Fast For Love by The CNK (Motley Crue cover)


----------



## BlueStarryHat

1. _You Gave Me A Mountain_- Elvis Presley

2. _Smells Like Teen Spirit_- Nirvana

3. _Hey There Lonely Girl_- Eddie Holman

4. _That's All Right_- Elvis Presley

5. _Never Say Never_- Romeo Void


----------



## metalis4ever

Happy day we do not speak of 

1. Trollhammaren by Finntroll 
2. Within The Grove by Eluveitie
3. Call Out My Name by Amaranthe
4. Everybody Wants To Be A Cat - Aristocats
5. Thorn by Blind Guardian 

I love when a Disney track wedges itself in between my Metal


----------



## thehowells

Wagon Wheel- Darius Rucker
Sugar High (empire records)- Coyote Shivers
Goodbye In Her Eyes- Zac Brown Band
Natural Disaster- Zac Brown Band
Free- Zac Brown Band

i guess the ipod wanted some zbb today, not a bad thing


----------



## thehowells

metalis4ever said:


> Happy day we do not speak of
> 
> 1. Trollhammaren by Finntroll
> 2. Within The Grove by Eluveitie
> 3. Call Out My Name by Amaranthe
> 4. Everybody Wants To Be A Cat - Aristocats
> 5. Thorn by Blind Guardian
> 
> I love when a Disney track wedges itself in between my Metal





/i'd rather wake up on monday, than not at all

//and i don't even drink coffee

///my 7th track was number of the beast, but i had already posted

//// slashies


----------



## siskaren

1. Unstoppable - Rascal Flatts

2. Circle of Life (Bows) - The Festival of the Lion King

3. Can You Feel the Love Tonight - Elton John

4. Wishes - Wishes: A Magical Gathering of Disney Dreams

5. Lot of Leavin' Left to Do - Dierks Bentley


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Fallen Angels by Edguy
2. Abigail by King Diamond
3. Center of the Universe by Kamelot
4. Love Infernal by Poisonblack
5. Spirit Black by Jorn


----------



## Batgirl67

1. "Take Me as I am"  - David Cook
2. "When the SUn Goes DOwn" _ Kenny CHesney
3. "Mad About You" - Belinda Carlisle
4. "Bird Dog" - Everly Brothers
5. "Never Close Your Eyes" - Adam Lambert


----------



## siskaren

1. Someday My Prince Will Come - Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs

2. Hey Good Lookin' - Jimmy Buffet

3. I Don't Want This Night to End - Luke Bryan

4. Overture - Mary Poppins

5. When You Wish Upon a Star - Brian Wilson


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Come And Get It - Selena Gomez
2. Dress On - Justin Timberlake
3. Not Over You - Gavin DeGraw
4. Butterfly. Jason Mraz
5. Stan - Eminem (kind of a harsh ending on that fluffy pop mix! )


----------



## metalis4ever

Live Music Wednesday!! 

1. Maniac (Live) by Firewind (Flashdance cover, not sure the original artist)
2. Blackmailer (Live) by Blaze Bayley
3. Divinity (Live) by Amorphis
4. When The Night Falls (Live) by Iced Earth
5. San Quentin (Live) by Johnny Cash


----------



## dgthree

1.  Puff, The Magic Dragon - Peter, Paul & Mary
2.  Pleasure, Little Treasure - Depeche Mode
3.  The Moon - Once (Original Broadway Cast)
4.  All This And Heaven Too - Florence + The Machine
5.  The Mob Song - Beauty & The Beast Soundtrack


----------



## thehowells

random middle of the day 3-spot, from my much more tame ipod

Mr Scary-Dokken
Run to the Hills- Maiden
Lay Your Hands On Me- Bonjovi


----------



## siskaren

1. Beauty and the Beast - Angela Lansbury

2. Fall - Clay Walker

3. Rocky Mountain High [Live] - John Denver

4. Listen With Your Heart II - Pocahontas

5. Gethsemane - Michael Crawford


----------



## njmom47

1.  Altitudes - Jason Becker 
2.  Home Sweet Home - Motley Crue
3.  She's Crafty - Beastie Boys 
4.  Bridge of Sighs - Robin Trower
5.  Simple Man - Junkyard


----------



## thehowells

Jason Becker is crazy good

Daughters- John Mayer
Boondocks- Little Big Town
I've Seen A Little- Alan Doyle  (great big sea singer, minstrel in Russel Crowes Robin Hood)
Stuck In The Middle- Stealers Wheel
Red Hill Mining Town- U2


----------



## joanjett1976

This is always so scary. Afraid what might pop up 
Here goes:

1. Lord Huron - Brother (Indie Folk)
2. Disclosure - Boiling (UK Electronica)
3. Florence + The Machine - All This & Heaven Too
4. Theophilus London - Strange Love (RnB)
5. CSS - Hits me Like A Rock (Brazilian indie Rock)


----------



## dgthree

1.  Long Road - Séan McCann 
2.  Big, Blonde and Beautiful - Hairspray Broadway Cast
3.  Consequence Free - Great Big Sea
4.  Mine - Glee Cast
5.  Paradise - Coldplay


----------



## njmom47

thehowells said:


> *Jason Becker is crazy good*
> Daughters- John Mayer
> Boondocks- Little Big Town
> I've Seen A Little- Alan Doyle  (great big sea singer, minstrel in Russel Crowes Robin Hood)
> Stuck In The Middle- Stealers Wheel
> Red Hill Mining Town- U2



Totally awesome...sad what happened to him!  But he's making the best of it, last I heard.


----------



## siskaren

1. On the Other Hand - Randy Travis

2. Gaston (Reprise) - Beauty and the Beast 

3. Flynn Wanted - Tangled

4. The Aristocats - The Sherman Brothers Songbook

5. Campfire - Tangled


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Cry Me A River - Justin Timberlake
2. Number One Spot - Ludacris
3. Shine On - Florida Georgia Line
4. Best I Ever Had - Gavin DeGraw
5. Pop - *NSync


----------



## tekoa

Hallelujah--K.D.Lang
I Hear a Symphony--Diana Ross and The Supremes
Midnight Special--Johnny Rivers
Day Tripper--The Beatles
When Love Finds You--Vince Gill


----------



## siskaren

1. Belle - Beauty and the Beast

2. Little Bit of Me - Craig Morgan

3. We Go Together - Little Big Town

4. Thomas O'Malley Cat - The Aristocats

5. Letter to Me - Brad Paisley


----------



## njmom47

1.  Laughing Man in the Devil Mask - Tony Iommi (feat Henry Rollins)
2.  The Other Side - Sirenia
3.  Doctor Doctor - UFO
4.  In Praise of Bacchus - Type O Negative
5.  Cemetary Gates - Pantera

Nice!!!


----------



## jmenjes

Haven't done this in a bit, so let's see what happens...

1.  Oasis Falls - Tree of Life area music
2.  Cocktails for Two - Spike Jones & His City Slickers
3.  Zip-A-Dee-Doo-Dah - Song of the South
4.  Telegraph Line - The Best of Schoolhouse Rock
5.  Eighteen - Pat Metheny Group


----------



## Starclassic

1. Grade 8 - Ed Sheeran
2. Shiver - Coldplay
3. These Walls - Hanson
4. #41 - Dave Matthews Band
5. Young And Beautiful - Lana Del Ray


----------



## siskaren

1. That's Amore - Enchanted

2. You'll Be in My Heart - Bucky Covington

3. Annie's Song [Live] - John Denver

4. When You Wish Upon a Star - Bryan White

5. Portobello Road - Bedknobs and Broomsticks


----------



## metalis4ever

Live Music Wednesday!!! 

1. Real World (Live) by Gamma Ray
2. The Trooper (Live by Iron Maiden
3. Lifer (Live) by Down 
4. Scratch The Pitch (Live) by Guano Apes
5. Hellbent For Leather (Live) by Judas Priest


----------



## Cottager

YouTube Genius and Disney Lover Nick Bertke (a.k.a. Pogo)

1.	What I Likes - Pogo:  http://youtu.be/L5w6XI5lfdg
2.	Upular - Pogo:  http://youtu.be/JVxe5NIABsI
3.	Wishery - Pogo: http://youtu.be/qs1bG6BIYlo
4.	Expialidocious - Pogo: http://youtu.be/3Za-V_lhwGg
5.	Bloom - Pogo:  http://youtu.be/t_htoSaQFf4


----------



## cimrk01

1. SWV - Right Here
2. Overwerk - Alive
3. Hans Zimmer - What Are You Going To Do When You Are Not Saving The World
4. Daft Punk - The Game Has Changed
5. Coldplay - Fix You


----------



## metalis4ever

Viking Thorsday!!! 

1. As Loke Falls by Amon Amarth 
2. Hammer of the North by Grand Magus 
3. Legion of Giants by Graveland
4. Valhalla Rising by Grand Magus 
5. Into Battle by Ensiferum


----------



## BlueStarryHat

1. _Rocket Man_- Elton John

2. _Born To Run_- Bruce Springsteen

3. _Bleed It Out_- Linkin Park

4. _Viva Las Vegas_- Elvis Presley

5. _Southside_- Moby feat. Gwen Stefani


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Jawbreaker by Judas Priest
2. Secretly by Skunk Anansie
3. Beware The Heavens by Sinergy
4. Descend Into Malestrom by The Vision Bleak
5. Ice Queen by Within Temptation


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Let It Go - Gavin DeGraw
2. California - Phantom Planet
3. Celebrity - Brad Paisley
4. Love On Top - Beyonce
5. Rock Your Body - Justin Timberlake


----------



## siskaren

1. You're Gonna Miss This - Trace Adkins

2. Human Again - Beauty and the Beast

3. All My Exes Live in Texas - George Strait

4. Friday Paycheck - Josh Turner

5. Kiss the Girl - Brian Wilson


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Americano by Roger Clyne & The Peacemakers 
2. Passenger by Emily Wells
3. Trusty Chords by Hot Water Music
4. Dungeon Walls by The Briggs
5. Renegade by Styx

WOAH!!! Not 1 single Metal song....what's going on with my iPod today??


----------



## njmom47

metalis4ever said:


> 1. Americano by Roger Clyne & The Peacemakers
> 2. Passenger by Emily Wells
> 3. Trusty Chords by Hot Water Music
> 4. Dungeon Walls by The Briggs
> 5. Renegade by Styx
> 
> WOAH!!! Not 1 single Metal song....what's going on with my iPod today??



Really!! 

1.  Over My Head - King's X
2.  Straight Out of Line - Godsmack
3.  We Are All Made of Stars -  Moby 
4.  The Leaving Song - AFI
5.  Crazy (Seal cover) - Mushroomhead


----------



## siskaren

1. Arlington - Trace Adkins

2. I'll Never Tell - Once More, With Feeling

3. Friends in Low Places - Garth Brooks

4. The Call of the Wild - Aaron Tippin

5. Pocket Full of Gold - Vince Gill


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Purge by Trillium
2. Into The Coven by Mercyful Fate
3. Kings of Metal by Manowar
4. Rock & Roll Band by Boston
5. Darlin' by Emily Wells


----------



## metalis4ever

Live Music Wednesday 

1. Deadfall (Live) by Snot
2. Pretty Tied Up(Live) by Guns N' Roses
3. Rock and Roll Angel (Live) by Jorn
4. Jesus Saves (Live) by Slayer
5. Kingdom For A Heart (Live) by Sonata Arctica


----------



## metalis4ever

It's Viking Thorsday  

1. The Pursuit of Vikings by Amon Amarth 
2. High Seas Viking Eulogy by KeelHaul
3. Trepan by Kvelertak
4. At Midnight They'll Get Wise by Grand Magus
5. Dreaming of the Dawn by Sig:Ar:Tyr


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Holy Grail - Jay-Z ft. Justin Timberlake
2. Shine On - Florida Georgia Line
3. Hypnotize - Notorious BIG
4. All That Jazz - Chicago broadway soundtrack
5. Thriller/Heads Will Roll - Glee cast


----------



## siskaren

1. Papa Loved Mama - Garth Brooks

2. Between the Devil and Me - Alan Jackson

3. Fortuosity - The Sherman Brothers Songbook

4. Peace on Earth - Brian Wilson

5. Life Keeps Bringing Me Down - Alan Jackson


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Home Again by Blackmore's Night 
2. Take It Off by The Donnas
3. Living A Lie by Guano Apes
4. Ready To Go by Republica 
5. Secretly by Skunk Anansie

Ok first of all I don't know what it is about Tuesday but this is the second week in a row that my iPod has started Tuesday off with 5 straight Non-Metal songs, on top of that it gave me 5 straight bands with Female vocals


----------



## sunny_stace

metalis4ever said:


> 2. Take It Off by The Donnas
> 4. Ready To Go by Republica
> 
> Ok first of all I don't know what it is about Tuesday but this is the second week in a row that my iPod has started Tuesday off with 5 straight Non-Metal songs, on top of that it gave me 5 straight bands with Female vocals



OMG!!!  I knew TWO songs on your playlist!!! 

1. Roar - Katy Perry 
2. Two Black Cadillacs - Carrie Underwood
3. Somewhere Someday - *Nsync
4. Shiver - Maroon 5
5. Let Me Clear My Throat - DJ Kool


----------



## wrestlingchick26

Made in America- Toby Keith 
Cruise- Florida Georgia line 
Barefoot blue jean night- jake Owen 
Country girls shake it for me- Luke Bryan 
Redneck crazy- Tyler Farr


----------



## njmom47

1.  Long Road to Ruin - Foo Fighters
2.  Burnt Flowers Falling - Type O Negative  
3.  Regulator - Clutch
4.  Sunshine of Your Love - Cream
5.  Take Your Mama - Scissor Sisters


----------



## metalis4ever

sunny_stace said:


> OMG!!!  I knew TWO songs on your playlist!!!



 




njmom47 said:


> 2.  Burnt Flowers Falling - Type O Negative






Live Music Wednesday!!! 

1. Dream On (Live, acoustic) by Poisonblack (Aerosmith Cover)
2. Tears of the Dragon (Live) by Bruce Dickinson
3. Ice Queen (Live) by Within Temptation 
4. Shelter From The Rain (Live) by Avantasia
5. Heart of Gold (Live) by U.D.O.


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Into The Coven by Mercyful Fate
2. Street Fighting Saviours by Spiritual Beggars
3. Shove by L7
4. Let It Be Broke by A Fire Inside
5. Bullet With A Name by Nonpoint


----------



## MarbleBob

Gardening at Night - R.E.M.
Cumberland Blues - Grateful Dead
Test Track Medely - The Happiest Celebration on Earth
Under African Skies - Paul Simon
Round the Bend - Beck


----------



## buckeev

MarbleBob said:


> Gardening at Night - R.E.M.
> Cumberland Blues - Grateful Dead
> Test Track Medely - The Happiest Celebration on Earth
> Under African Skies - Paul Simon
> Round the Bend - Beck



SWEET TUNES THERE BOB!


----------



## MarbleBob

buckeev said:


> SWEET TUNES THERE BOB!



Cheers Buckeev!


----------



## buckeev

Ok...hadn't played in a long time....
1. Magic Let the Magic, Music and Mayhem Begin-Magic Kingdom Event Party Music
2. The Forbidden Pool-Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers
3. Overture - Mary Poppins OST
4. Careless Whisper : Seether
5. The Battle of Evermore- Led Zeppelin IV

I can't believe that no Wiggles songs came up!


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Battle Hymn by Manowar 
2. New Hampshire's All Right If You Like Fighting by Scissorfight
3. Easy Come Easy Go by Winger
4. Blood & Fire by Type O Negative
5. Avalanche by ASG


----------



## metalis4ever

Live Music Wednesday 

I'm in such an amazing mood today, sorry for my commentary on the songs, just on 

1. At The Gallows End (Live) by Candlemass  

2. Pirates of the Caribbean (Live) by Epica & Reményi Ede Chamber Orchestra ....See Disney and Metal do go together 

3. Snot (Live) by Snot....forever will remind me of Disney College Program '99....Vista Way 4 Life 

4. Desert Rain (Live) by Iced Earth 

5. Running Wild (Live) by Judas Priest


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Heartbreak Warfare - John Mayer
2. Straight Up - Paula Abdul
3. I Won't Give Up - Jason Mraz
4. Up Against The Wall - *Nsync
5. Ooh La La - Britney Spears


----------



## thehowells

revamping my playlists today, i'll play later


----------



## metalis4ever

Viking Thorsday 

1. Longships and Mead by Glittertind
2. Coming of the Tide by Amon Amarth
3. I Am The North by Grand Magus
4. Skuld by Fejd
5. Fate of Norns by Amon Amarth


----------



## GarrettJD

1. Mustache Man (Wasted)-- Cake
2. Boulevard of Broken Dreams (Live)-- Green Day
3. Number Three-- They Might Be Giants
4. March from "1941"-- John Williams
5. Don't Wear Those Shoes-- "Weird Al" Yankovic 

Interesting...


----------



## siskaren

1. Welcome to Radiator Springs - Disneyland Resort Official Album

2. Down in New Orleans (Finale) - The Princess and the Frog

3. My Favorite Things - Lea Michele

4. There Ain't Nothin' Wrong With the Radio - Aaron Tippin

5. My Give a Damn's Busted - Jo Dee Messina


----------



## BlueStarryHat

1) _Pleasant Valley Sunday_- The Monkees

2) _Ruby Soho_- Rancid

3) _One Day More_- Les Miserables Original London Cast Recording

4) _Livin' La Vida Loca_- Ricky Martin 

5) _I Am Human_- The Smiths


----------



## dgthree

1.  You've Got It - Bruce Springsteen
2.  Party All The Time - The Black Eyed Peas
3.  Long Sermon - Brad Paisley
4.  The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down - Joan Baez
5.  Modern Love - Matt Nathanson


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Go Go Power Rangers (Instrumental) by Ron Wasserman
2. Nobody's Real by Powerman 5000
3. King of Fools by Edguy 
4. Cult of Personality by Living Colour
5. Hoods Up by Bane


----------



## GarrettJD

1. Break On Through (To The Other Side)- The Doors
2. Cowtown- They Might Be Giants
3. Jerry Springer- "Weird Al" Yankovic
4. Gaston (Reprise)- Beauty and the Beast Soundtrack
5. Old Brown Shoe- The Beatles


----------



## Dogslyf

Here are my 5:
"Pickup Truck" - Kings of Leon
"Butterflies & Hurricanes" (Live) - Muse
"Reason to Believe" - Bruce Springsteen
"Perversion" - Rob Zombie
"Confessions" - Violent Femmes

That was fun.


----------



## metalis4ever

1. The House by Grave Digger
2. Never Again by Kilgore
3. Be Prepared - The Lion King
4. For You, My Death by Runemagick
5. Sword Chant by Ensiferum


----------



## sunny_stace

1. Roar - Katy Perry
2. Take Back The Night - Justin Timberlake
3. Queen Of California - John Mayer
4. Berserk - Eminem
5. Two Black Cadillacs - Carrie Underwood


----------



## GarrettJD

1. Indiana Jones Stunt Spectacular-- WDW Official Soundtrack
2. Are You Gonna Be My Girl-- Jet
3. Jet Set Medley- Jet Set Radio Original Soundtrack
4. Hypnotize Me-- Wang Chung
5. Self Esteem-- Offspring


----------



## GarrettJD

Thursday morning playlist!

1. I Already Have A Husband-- Balafon Marimba Ensemble (plays in Adventureland)
2. Georgia's Theme from True Women-- Bruce Broughton
3. He's Loose-- Young Frankenstein Original Cast Album
4. Working Man-- Rush
5. Up So Close-- Cake

Interesting...


----------



## metalis4ever

1. The Rocky Road to Dublin by Cruachan
2. A Mansion In Darkness by King Diamond
3. The Flintstones (instrumental) by Powerglove
4. Dare by Stan Bush
5. Mulambo by Soulfly


----------



## siskaren

1. Pop a Top - Alan Jackson

2. Chattahoochee - Alan Jackson

3. Don't Think I Don't Think About It - Darius Rucker

4. Look Her in the Eye and Lie - Alan Jackson

5. Remember When - Alan Jackson

I swear that's a shuffle!


----------



## GarrettJD

Friday morning shuffle...


1. Ace of Spades-- Motörhead 
2. And Your Bird Can Sing-- The Beatles
3. Rainy Day Women #12 and 35-- Bob Dylan
4. Hey Mr. DJ, I Thought You Said We Had A Deal-- They Might Be Giants
5. Are You Gonna Be My Girl-- Jet


----------



## metalis4ever

GarrettJD said:


> 1. Ace of Spades-- Motörhead






1. Illusions of Starlight by Glen Drover
2. Paradise by Virtuocity
3. Metal Machine by Sabaton
4. Invader by Judas Priest
5. Living Water by Narnia


----------



## BlueStarryHat

1) _Lowrider_- War

2) _Feel Good Inc._- Gorillaz

3) _Knights In White Satin_- The Moody Blues. My late Dad's favorite song.

4) _Break On Through_- The Doors

5) _Somebody To Love_- Jefferson Airplane


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Golden Axe by Conan
2. Aeternus by Doom:VS
3. Mountain of Power by Grand Magus
4. Misty Morning by Spiritus Mortis
5. Thus With A Kiss I Die by While Heavens Wept


----------



## sunny_stace

Time to fit in a playlist before I leave for my TIFF week in Toronto!

1. Acapella - Karmin
2. Wildfire - John Mayer
3. Cups - Anna Kendrick (Pitch Perfect)
4. Butterfly - Jason Mraz
5. (Drop Dead) Beautiful - Britney Spears Ft. Sabi


----------



## GarrettJD

Sunday night shuffle...

1. Everybody's Jumpin'- Dave Brubeck Quartet
2. You Make Me- "Weird Al" Yankovic
3. Wake Me Up When September Ends- Green Day
4. The Second Star To The Right- Peter Pan Soundtrack
5. Disco Inferno- The Trammps

This is the weirdest combo I've gotten yet...


----------



## HubbDave

1. I Will Wait.  Mumford and Sons

2. State of Independence (Spiritual High) . Moodswings

3. Starship Trooper.   Yes

4. Spoonful of Sugar.   Mary Poppins broadway thing (my daughter must have gotten that)

5. Little Talks.  Of Monsters and Men


----------



## siskaren

1. Saturday Night - Billy Dean

2. Transformation - Beauty and the Beast

3. I Got My Game On - Trace Adkins

4. Staying's Worse Than Leaving - Sunny Sweeney

5. Maple Leaf Rag - Main Street Pianist


----------



## GarrettJD

Tuesday morning shuffle!

1. Jolene- Cake
2. American Idiot- Green Day
3. I'm a Man- Bo Diddley
4. Sheep Go To Heaven- Cake
5. Mashamba Nzou- Balafon Marimba Ensemble


----------



## metalis4ever

sunny_stace said:


> Time to fit in a playlist before I leave for my TIFF week in Toronto!



Have fun in Toronto!!!

1. Passenger by Emily Wells
2. Anthem by Iced Earth
3. Longnecks and Rednecks by Montgomery Gentry
4. The Years of Decay by Overkill
5. Makin' Memories by Disney Studio Chorus


Wow that shuffle was all over the place!!!


----------



## GarrettJD

It's Thursday morning...time for some tunes to get me going!

1. Tula- Cusco
2. Jack's Obsession- Nightmare Before Christmas Soundtrack
3. I Want You (She's So Heavy)- The Beatles
4. Join The Family Business- Young Frankenstein Original Cast Album
5. Aqualung- Jethro Tull

Except for the first, I got a bunch of dark songs...


----------



## metalis4ever

Viking Thorsday 

1. Wrath of the Gods by King of Asgard
2. Northstar by Heathen Foray
3. Hammer of the North by Grand Magus
4. Thor (The Powerhead) by Manowar
5. Free Will Sacrifice by Amon Amarth


----------



## siskaren

1. Mickey Mouse Club March - The Mouseketeers

2. Nothin' But the Taillights - Clint Black

3. You Look So Good In Love - George Strait

4. Everything is Fine - Josh Turner

5. Free - Zac Brown Band


----------



## sunny_stace

metalis4ever said:


> Have fun in Toronto!!!



Thank you!  I did!. 13 movies in 4 days and I actually liked them all this year (which has NEVER happened before!). Great festival this year!

1. Boys Round Here - Blake Shelton
2. Holy Grail - JayZ with Justin Timberlake
3. Chariot - Gavin DeGraw
4. A Face To Call Home - John Mayer
5. Block Party - NKOTB


----------



## metalis4ever

sunny_stace said:


> Thank you!  I did!. 13 movies in 4 days and I actually liked them all this year (which has NEVER happened before!). Great festival this year!



Awesome!!!! 


1. Godless by Danzig
2. Kickstart My Heart by Motley Crue
3. Don't Walk Away by Danger Danger
4. Dark Millennium by Bolt Thrower
5. Wolfstanz by Coronatus


----------



## BlueStarryHat

1) _Ice Ice Baby_- Vanilla Ice...how did that get onto my iPod...
2) _My Boy Lollipop_- Millie Small...see above. Must be dumb song day.
3) _Solitaire_- Elvis Presley
4) _Everyday People_- Sly and the Family Stone
5) _Before The Next Teardrop Falls_- Freddy Fender. My late mother's favorite song.


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Pirates of the Caribbean Medley (live) by Epica..Metal+Disney = 

2. Colder by Charon

3. A Question of Heaven by Iced Earth...This song never fails to give me chills

4. Big In Japan by Guano Apes

5. We All Die Young by Steelheart


----------



## njmom47

1.  The High Road - Broken Bells
2.  Chemicals Between Us - Bush
3.  Never Trust A Stranger - Michael Schenker
4.  White Rabbit - Jefferson Airplane
5.  Broken - Seether (feat. Amy Lee)


----------



## njmom47

BlueStarryHat said:


> 1) _Lowrider_- War
> 
> 2) _Feel Good Inc._- Gorillaz
> 
> 3) _Knights In White Satin_- The Moody Blues. My late Dad's favorite song.
> 
> 4) _Break On Through_- The Doors
> 
> 5) _Somebody To Love_- Jefferson Airplane



This could've come from my IPod.


----------



## BlueStarryHat

1) _Two Outta Three Ain't Bad_- Meatloaf

2) _Under Pressure_- Queen feat. David Bowie

3) _Dance With Me Henry_- Georgia Gibbs

4) _Shout_- The Isley Brothers  

5) _Lawdy, Miss Clawdy_- Elvis Presley


----------



## metalis4ever

Live Music Wednesday!!! Woooooo!!! 


1. Watching Over Me (Live) by Iced Earth 
2. The Yeti (Live) by Clutch
3. Shelter From The Rain (Live) by Avantasia
4. I Don't Believe In Love (Live) by Queensryche
5. Get Some (Live) by Snot


----------



## GarrettJD

1. Go Your Own Way- Fleetwood Mac
2. Living On a Prayer- Bon Jovi
3. Doctor Robert- The Beatles
4. Go The Distance- Hercules Soundtrack
5. Come Away With Me- Norah Jones


----------



## dgthree

1. Charlie Brown - Coldplay
2. Giving Me A Chance - Gotye
3. Farewell Angelina - Joan Baez
4. Mari Mac - Great Big Sea
5. So In Love - Orchestral Manoeuvres in the Dark


----------



## siskaren

1. The Green with Envy Blues - The Sherman Brothers Songbook

2. Gethsemane - Michael Crawford

3. Sea of Heartbreak - Jimmy Buffett & George Strait

4. Redneck Woman - Gretchen Wilson

5. Calypso - John Denver


----------



## metalis4ever

1. The Imperial March (Live) by Epica 
2. A Dangerous Meeting by Mercyful Fate
3. The Bare Necessities by Tony Bennett
4. Trial By Fire by Testament
5. Warriors of Asgard by Vanir

I can say with great confidence that this is the first time in the history of the world that Mercyful Fate and Tony Bennett were played back to back


----------



## BlueStarryHat

1) _Love Me Tender_- Elvis Presley

2) _At Last_- Etta James

3) _I Want To Know What Love Is_- Foreigner. My iPod must think I want Easy Listening all day today. 

4) _All The King's Horses_- The Monkees

5) _Angel of the Morning_- Juice Newton


I feel about a hundred years old right now.


----------



## njmom47

1.  Windowpane - Opeth
2.  The Mob Goes Wild - Clutch
3.  Simple Man - Deftones
4.  Burnt Flowers Fallen - Type O Negative
5.  Nookie - Limp Bizkit  (ok, I'm a little embarrassed by this one )


----------



## metalis4ever

njmom47 said:


> 1.  Windowpane - Opeth
> 2.  The Mob Goes Wild - Clutch
> 3.  Simple Man - Deftones
> 4.  Burnt Flowers Fallen - Type O Negative
> 5.  Nookie - Limp Bizkit  (ok, I'm a little embarrassed by this one )



Awesome shuffle!!!! Don't be embarrassed we all have our guilty pleasures  If it makes you feel any better I saw Limp Bizkit live 4 or 5 times between 1996 and 1999. But shhhh I don't want to lose too much Metal cred 

1. Summer Breeze by Type O Negative
2. Some Will Never Know by Only Living Witness
3. The Hunter by Danzig
4. All Those Words by Brainstorm
5. The South is Rising by The Sign of the Southern Cross


----------



## GarrettJD

1. Jack's Lament- Nightmare Before Christmas Soundtrack
2. The Ballad of John and Yoko- The Beatles
3. Rag Doll- Aerosmith
4. She Loves You- The Beatles
5. Travel Agency- Final Fantasy X: Piano Collection


----------



## metalis4ever

Power Metal Friday!!! 

1. Stargazers by Nightwish
2. Diabolus by Primal Fear
3. Emotional Skies by Falconer
4. Tale of the Black Tower by Beto Vázquez Infinity
5. Falling from the Throne by Narnia


----------



## MomofKatie

Church of the Poisoned Mind- Culture Club
Jenny- Walk the Moon
Fantasmic! Exit Music
Go Outside- The Cults
The Drop Off- Finding Nemo: The Musical


----------



## sunny_stace

1. TKO - Justin Timberlake
2. Wildfire - John Mayer
3. La Isla Bonita - Madonna
4. A Whole New World - Aladdin
5. Glass - Gavin DeGraw


----------



## GarrettJD

1. All Right Now- Free
2. Skull & Crossbones- Klaus Badelt- Pirates of the Carribean Soundtrack
3. Main Street Welcome Medley- Magic Kingdom
4. Haze Of Love- Cake
5. Eleanor Rigby- The Beatles


----------



## siskaren

1. Cruella De Vil - Dr. John

2. Where the Boat Leaves From - Zac Brown Band

3. Ready, Set, Don't Go - Miley Cyrus and Billy Ray Cyrus

4. Baby Mine - SheDAISY

5. I've Got a Theory / Bunnies / If We're Together - Once More, With Feeling


----------



## BlueStarryHat

1) _Fall To Pieces_- Velvet Revolver

2) _One Bad Apple_- The Osmonds. I swear it's the only Osmond song on my iPod. Well. That, and _Paper Roses._ OMG, I've been outed...

3) _Almost Persuaded_- Etta James

4) _The Devil Went Down To Georgia_- The Charlie Daniels Band

5) _Just Like Heaven_- The Cure


----------



## metalis4ever

Doom Metal Sunday 


1. Hammer of Doom by Candlemass
2. Vertigo by Saint Vitus
3. Cloudbusting by Novembre
4. Broken Vows by Pentagram
5. Into the Wells of Sorrow by While Heaven Wept


----------



## siskaren

BlueStarryHat said:


> 2) _One Bad Apple_- The Osmonds. I swear it's the only Osmond song on my iPod. Well. That, and _Paper Roses._ OMG, I've been outed...



Well then, I'll out myself to make you feel better.  I have the entire 50th anniversary CD on mine.


----------



## GarrettJD

1. Bee Of The Bird Of The Moth- They Might Be Giants
2. Here It Goes Again- OK Go
3. First Day- Thomas Newman- Finding Nemo Soundtrack
4. Let It Ride- Bachman-Turner Overdrive
5. The Cleaner- Randy Newman- Toy Story 2 Soundtrack

Obviously my iPod was in a Pixar mood this morning...


----------



## BlueStarryHat

siskaren said:


> Well then, I'll out myself to make you feel better.  I have the entire 50th anniversary CD on mine.



LOL. Did you watch the Donny and Marie Show? I did-I had the Barbies too, with the stage set. 


1) _Son of a Preacher Man_- Dusty Springfield

2) _Kiss You All Over_- Exile

3) _Ruby Soho_- Rancid

4) _Love Me Tender_- Elvis Presley

5) _A Lover's Concerto_- The Toys


----------



## njmom47

1.  Shoots and Ladders - Korn
2.  Stupify - Disturbed
3.  Love You to Death - Type O Negative
4.  Freak on a Leash - Korn 
5.  Number Five with a Bullet - Taking Back Sunday

Hm, a bit violent for a Wednesday morning...


----------



## GarrettJD

1. Twilight Zone- Golden Earring
2. Couch Potato- "Weird Al" Yankovic
3. Zeroes- They Might Be Giants
4. For No One- The Beatles
5. Arco Arena- CAKE


----------



## metalis4ever

Live Music Wednesday 

1. King in Crimson (Live) by Bruce Dickinson
2. Enter Sandman (Live) by Metallica
3. Dark Saga (Live) by Iced Earth
4. Stone The Crow (Live) by Down
5. We Brought The Angels Down (Live) by Jorn


----------



## siskaren

BlueStarryHat said:


> LOL. Did you watch the Donny and Marie Show? I did-I had the Barbies too, with the stage set.



I watched the show, but didn't have the Barbies - I was a teenager when it was on, so I was a little old for Barbies. 

1. Sacred Emotion - Donny Osmond (totally a coincidence! )

2. What Made Red Man Red / Tinknapped - Peter Pan

3. Best of My Love - Brooks and Dunn

4. Life Is a Highway - Rascal Flatts

5. When I Get Where I'm Going - Brad Paisley feat. Dolly Parton


----------



## BlueStarryHat

1) _Solitaire_- Elvis Presley

2) _All I Could Do Was Cry_- Etta James

3) _I've Been Everywhere_- Johnny Cash

4) _There's A Moon Out Tonight_- The Capris

5) _Bette Davis Eyes_- Kim Carnes


----------



## njmom47

1. Summer Breeze - Type O Negative
2. Chloe Dancer/Crown of Thorns - Mother Love Bone
3. Hold On, I'm Coming - Sam and Dave
4. If 6 Were 9 - Jimi Hendrix
5. My Friends - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## GarrettJD

1. Black Hole Sun- Soundgarden
2. They Might Be Giants- They Might Be Giants (yes, They Might Be Giants did a song called They Might Be Giants  )
3. For You Blue- The Beatles
4. Mississippi Queen- Mountain
5. The Distance- CAKE


----------



## GarrettJD

Hey everyone it's Friday!!!!!

1. The End Of The Tour- They Might Be Giants
2. Another One Rides The Bus- "Weird Al" Yankovic
3. Poison- Bell Biv DeVoe
4. The Banquet- Hook Soundtrack- John Williams
5. You Turn The Screws- CAKE


----------



## BlueStarryHat

1) _When I'm With You_- Sheriff

2) _Shout_- The Isley Brothers 

3) _Boogie Woogie Bugle Boy_- The Andrews Sisters

4) _With Or Without You_- U2

5) _Smile_- Judy Garland.


----------



## GarrettJD

1. Lump- The Presidents of the United States of America
2. Got To Move- CAKE
3. Cool Blue Reason- CAKE
4. Seven- They Might Be Giants
5. The Imperial March- John Williams- The Empire Strikes Back


----------



## Yellosno

Somebody Like Me - Yung Berg
Everything as Planned - We Came As Romans
Hell Above - Pierce The Veil
Asphalt Abrasions - The Amity Affliction
The Temptress - Alesana


----------



## Random Ninja

1. I Won't Back Down - Fuel
2. A Wish Triumphant - Disney World Attraction
3. I Will Not Bow - Breaking Benjamin
4. It's the Fear - Within Temptation
5. Locking Up the Sun - Poets of the Fall


----------



## BlueStarryHat

1) _It's The End of the World As We Know It_- REM

2) _Desperado_- The Eagles

3) _Feel Good Inc._- Gorillaz

4) _It's Gonna be Alright_- Gerry and the Pacemakers 

5) _We Are Young_- Fun.


----------



## metalis4ever

Live Music Wednesday!!!  


1. Hell Bent For Leather (Live) by Judas Priest
2. Time To Break Free (Live) by Gamma Ray
3. Long Live Rock and Roll (Live) by Dio
4. Nemo (Live) by Nightwish
5. Medusa (Live) by Anthrax


----------



## GarrettJD

Packing for WDW Thursday Night Playlist:

1. The New Kid In School- The Donnas
2. Getting Better- The Beatles
3. In The Stone- Earth, Wind & Fire
4. Footloose- Kenny Loggins
5. Theme from Far and Away- John Williams


----------



## jmenjes

1. Puff The Magic Dragon - Camp Minnie-Mickey area music
2. Santa Claus Is Comin' To Town - Bruce Springsteen
3. Eleanor Rigby - The Beatles
4. Freetime - Spyro Gyra
5. It's A Good Day - Wayman Tisdale


----------



## Yellosno

Paradise - Craig Owens
Day By Day - Miss May I
My Swagger Has A First Name - Destroy Rebuild Until God Shows
Hidden Lakes - The Word Alive
Be Longing Always - The Color Morale


----------



## BlueStarryHat

1) _Rainy Days and Mondays_- The Carpenters

2) _Shake Your Booty_- KC and the Sunshine Band

3) _Pictures of Matchstick Men_- Status Quo

4) _All You Need Is Love_- The Beatles

5) _I'm Not Okay (I Promise)_- My Chemical Romance


----------



## sunny_stace

Have had no time to play!!

1. Best I Ever Had - Gavin DeGraw
2. Wildfire - John Mayer
3. Like I Love You - Justin Timberlake
4. Baby On More Time - Britney Spears
5. Set Fire To The Rain - Adele


----------



## DisneyKentucky

Die 4 U- Prince
Human Nature- Michael Jackson
Free Will- RUSH
You Ain't No DJ- Big Boi & Yelwolf
Rhythmic- Gypsy Kings


----------



## dgthree

1.  Karate - Brad Paisley (with Charlie Daniels)
2.  Diva - Beyonce
3.  Everyday America - Sugarland
4.  All That Jazz - Chicago (Broadway cast feat. Bebe Neuwirth)
5.  In My Life - Johnny Cash


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Hail The Leaf by Down 

2. Not Of This World by Danzig

3. Suspicious Minds by Elvis Presley

4. Longnecks and Rednecks by Montgomery Gentry

5. Return To The Morbid Reich by Vader

Interesting shuffle today


----------



## littleorangebird

1. A New Deal for Christmas- Annie
2. I Almost Do- Taylor Swift
3. One Day More- Les Miserables
4. Poor Unfortunate Souls- The Little Mermaid
5. Easy Street- Annie


----------



## tekoa

Elderberry Wine      Elton John
See Jane Dance      Brooks and Dunn
Daniels Jig             Off Kilter
Riptide                  Robert Palmer
Lights and Cars      Enter the Haggis


----------



## siskaren

1. Go the Distance - Hercules

2. Take Me Home - Darius Rucker

3. The Bare Necessities - The Jungle Book

4. Down in New Orleans (Finale) - The Princess and the Frog

5. This - Darius Rucker


----------



## BlueStarryHat

1) _Steady As She Goes_- The Raconteurs
2) _Rockin' Robin_- Bobby Day
3) _I Walk The Line_- Johnny Cash
4) _Take It On The Run_- REO Speedwagon
5) _Run Runaway_- Slade


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Demons & Diamonds by Powerwolf

2. Sabbra Cadabra by Metallica (Black Sabbath Cover)

3. Dogman by King's X

4. Drown In It by Hot Water Music

5. Screaming Eagles by Sabaton


----------



## metalis4ever

What day is it?....What Day is it?....It's Live Music Wednesday!!!! 

1. Alien Nation (Live) by Scorpions

2. Anthem (Live) by Iced Earth

3. Abigail (Live) by King Diamond

4. Fullmoon (Live) by Sonata Arctica  :Worship: :Worship: :Worship:

5. King of Fools (Live) by Edguy


----------



## siskaren

1. Arlington - Trace Adkins

2. A Whole New World - Colin Raye

3. Welcome Medley - Where Magic Lives: The Official Album

4. I Am - Craig Morgan

5. The Mob Song - Beauty and the Beast


----------



## BlueStarryHat

1) _All I Want Is You_- U2

2) _(I Can't Get No) Satisfaction_- The Rolling Stones 

3) _Can't You Hear My Heartbeat_- Herman's Hermits

4) _Discovery Channel_- Bloodhound Gang

5) _The Time Warp_- The Rocky Horror Picture Show: Original London Cast


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Beware The Heavens by Singergy

2. Angels Holocaust by Iced Earth

3. Set The World On Fire by Annihilator

4. FantasMic by Nightwish 

5. Denial by Sevendust


----------



## thehowells

BlueStarryHat said:


> 1) _All I Want Is You_- U2
> 
> 2) _(I Can't Get No) Satisfaction_- The Rolling Stones
> 
> 3) _Can't You Hear My Heartbeat_- Herman's Hermits
> 
> 4) _Discovery Channel_- Bloodhound Gang
> 
> 5) _The Time Warp_- The Rocky Horror Picture Show: Original London Cast




for me that is by far the best U2 song


----------



## metalis4ever

Live Music Wednesday 


1. Sign of the Cross/The Seven Angels -Medley (Live) by Avantasia

2. Spreading the Disease (Live) by Queensryche

3. Temptations Wings (Live) by Down

4. Forever (Live) by Y&T

5. Slave to the Dark (Live) by Iced Earth


----------



## BlueStarryHat

1) _New Orleans_- Gary "U.S." Bonds

2) _Time To Pretend_- MGMT

3) _Peace in the Valley_- Elvis Presley

4) _I Will Follow_- U2

5) _I Love You_- Climax Blues Band


----------



## siskaren

1. Everything I Love - Alan Jackson

2. Where I Come From - Alan Jackson

3. When You Wish Upon a Star - Wishes: A Magical Gathering of Disney Dreams

4. A Dream Is a Wish Your Heart Makes - Cinderella

5. The Bare Necessities - The Jungle Book


----------



## njmom47

1.No Quarter  -  Led Zepplin
2.Burial at Sea  Throwdown
3.Day Tripper/If I  Needed Someone/I Want You (Shes So Heavy)  Type O Negative
4.I Dont Wanna Be Me  Type O Negative
5.Slip of the Lip - Ratt


----------



## metalis4ever

njmom47 said:


> *3.Day Tripper/If I  Needed Someone/I Want You (Shes So Heavy)  Type O Negative
> 4.I Dont Wanna Be Me  Type O Negative
> 5.Slip of the Lip - Ratt*






1. Generation Wild by Crashdiet
2. Go Go Power Rangers by Ron Wasserman
3. Americano by Roger Clyne & The Peacemakers
4. Arrival by King Diamond
5. Set Me On Fire by Type O Negative


----------



## siskaren

1. Bridge Over Troubled Water - Simon & Garfunkel

2. Homeward Bound  - Simon & Garfunkel

3. Her Life's a Song - Alan Jackson

4. Mrs. Robinson - Simon & Garfunkel 

5. Til I Was a Daddy Too - Tracy Lawrence


----------



## njmom47

> 3.Day Tripper/If I Needed Someone/I Want You (She’s So Heavy) – Type O Negative
> 4.I Don’t Wanna Be Me – Type O Negative
> 5.Slip of the Lip - Ratt



I know, right?  

1.  Too Far Away - Screaming Trees
2.  (I'm not sure the title is Dis-friendly) - Bullet Boys
3.  What I've Done - Linkin Park
4.  Christian Woman - Type O Negative
5.  Profits of Doom - Clutch
My "after lunch" 5


----------



## metalis4ever

1. An Invisible Thread by Rwake
2. House of 1000 Voices by Candlemass
3. Astral Queen by Cathedral
4. The Lords of Lies by Grand Magus
5. Never Again Alone in the Dark by Ashes You Leave


----------



## BlueStarryHat

1) _Strawberry Fields_- The Beatles

2) _Words_- The Monkees

3) _S.O.S_- ABBA 

4) _Steady As She Goes_- The Raconteurs

5) _Tom Sawyer_- Rush


----------



## disneydaddy610

1. Radioactive - Imagine Dragons 
2. Haunted mansion ride thru -  (*o*)
3. Silvias mother -  Dr Hook
4. Enter sandman -  Metalica
5. Outside looking in -  lonestar 

Talk about an eclectic mix!


----------



## njmom47

Where is metalis4ever?

1.  (We Were) Electrocute - Type O Negative
2.  Clocks - Coldplay
3.  Falling Away From Me - Korn
4.  Born to Rise - Redlight King
5.  Pride - Syntax


----------



## Michele

1. Saturday Night-Bay City Rollers
2. Here With Me-Dido (Love Actually Soundtrack)
3. Sad-Amber Carrington (The Voice Performance)
4. Jaded-Aerosmith
5. One of These Nights-Eagles


----------



## dizzwizz

1. It's Going to Take Some Time - Carpenters
2. Summertime - Sarah Vaughan
3. Before My Heart Finds Out - Gene Cotten
4. In the House of Stone and Light - Martin Page
5. Lonely Boy - Andrew Gold


----------



## njmom47

1.  Go Away - Godsmack
2.  Violet - Hole
3.  WolfMoon - Type O Negative
4.  Coming Undone - Korn
5.  Break on Through - Doors


----------



## fallen_angel727

1. Done - The Band Perry
2. 'Til You Love Me - Reba McEntire
3. Settlin' - Sugarland
4. Play Something Country - Brooks & Dunn
5. Voices - Chris Young


----------



## siskaren

1. All My Exes Live in Texas - George Strait & Jimmy Buffett

2. Hedwig's Theme - Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone

3. Can You Feel the Love Tonight - Festival of the Lion King

4. You Might Think - Cars 2

5. Where the Stars and Stripes and the Eagle Fly - Aaron Tippen


----------



## njmom47

1.  Sound of Madness - Shinedown
2.  Enemy of the State - Peter Steele/various Roadrunner musicians
3.  Time Flies - Porcupine Tree
4.  Death Whispered a Lullaby - Opeth
5.  Hold On - Silent Force


Boy, without metalis4ever, this thread goes cold quickly!!!


----------



## njmom47

1. Dark Horse - George Harrison
2. Inside Out - Anthrax
3. Perpetual Burn - Jason Becker
4. Irresistible Force - Jane's Addiction
5. Buying New Soul - Porcupine Tree

One month to the day for this thread.


----------



## njmom47

I guess I'm keeping this thread going...sporadically though!

1.  Bullet in My Hand - Redlight King
2.  Walk Away - Five Finger Death Punch
3.  Ladies and Gentlemen - Saliva
4.  Holy Diver (Dio Cover) - Killswitch Engage
5.  The Chemicals Between Us - Bush

For a minute there, I though my Ipod was "all nuMetal"


----------



## lilkimmyk

1.  Where is My Mind - Citywolf
2.  Beat It - Michael Jackson
3.  Jai Ho-  Slumdog Millionaire Soundtrack
4.  Tuesday's Gone-  Lynyrd Skynyrd
5.  Boys Boys Boys- Lady Gaga

Fun thread!


----------



## alicemouse

Eight Days a Week - The Beatles
Be Prepared - Lion King Soundtrack
Two Princes - Spin Doctors
I Need to Know - Tom Petty
Empty Chairs at Empty Tables - Les Miserables


----------



## PATCHES643

1-Hard Times -Run-Dmc
2-Lost in Love -New Edition
3-Party in the USA -Miley Cyrus
4-Utah Tribute - Chris LeDoux
5-Enjoy Yourself - Jackson 5


----------



## dgthree

Haven't played this in a while!  Here's today's 5:

1.  Jesse - Joan Baez
2.  Just the Way You Are - Bruno Mars
3.  Lukey - Great Big Sea
4.  Sunshine on the Land - David Wilcox
5.  To Deserve You - Bette Midler


----------



## njmom47

First five of the day:

1.  Tahitian Moon - Jane's Addiction
2.  Where the Twain Shall Meet - Screaming Trees
3.  You're On Your Own - Journey (pre-Steven Perry, sooo much better IMO)
4.  Green Man - Type O Negative
5.  One Step Closer - Linkin Park


----------



## BlueStarryHat

1) _Love Is All Around_- The Troggs

2) _New Year's Day_- U2

3) _Should I Stay_- Gabrielle

4) _Shake, Rattle, and Roll_- Bill Haley and His Comets

5) _Scream_- Usher


----------



## njmom47

1.  Minerva - Deftones
2.  Doctor, Doctor - UFO
3.  Oh, Yeah - Chickenfoot
4.  The Crystal ship - The Doors
5.  if You Could Only See - Tonic


----------



## metalis4ever

I'm back and badder than ever 



1. Years of Decay by Overkill
2. Where Eagles Dare by Iron Maiden
3. Reaching The End by Iced Earth
4. Choir Of Spirits by Obscura
5. The Lion's Den by Morbid Angel


----------



## MomofKatie

Dig A Little Deeper- The Princess and the Frog soundtrack
On the Open Road- The Goofy Movie soundtrack
Invisible- U2
Go Right Ahead- The Hives
I Eat Cannibals Part 1- Total Coelho


----------



## texasbelle12

1) What A Feeling by Giorgio Moroder & Diana DeWitt
2) Survivor by Destiny's Child
3) The Edge of a Glory by Lady GaGa
4) I Love Rock 'N Roll by Joan Jett & The Blackhearts
5) The Power of Love by Huey Lewis & The News


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Prophet by Truckfighters
2. Love To Let You Down by Life of Agony
3. Waste of Time by Zuul
4. The Killing Road by Megadeth
5. Green Dragon by Battlelore


----------



## dgthree

Hey welcome back, metalis4ever!  

1.  500 Miles - Peter, Paul & Mary
2.  The Four Seasons (Spring) - Vivaldi
3.  How - Maroon 5
4.  Hello, Goodbye - Glee Cast
5.  Perfect Day - Lady Antebellum

I've missed this thread.


----------



## metalis4ever

dgthree said:


> Hey welcome back, metalis4ever!
> 
> 1.  500 Miles - Peter, Paul & Mary
> 2.  The Four Seasons (Spring) - Vivaldi
> 3.  How - Maroon 5
> 4.  Hello, Goodbye - Glee Cast
> 5.  Perfect Day - Lady Antebellum
> 
> I've missed this thread.



Thanks!!!! I've missed it as well!!!! 

1. Too Late: Frozen by Type O Negative
2. Gimme Gimme Gimme by Black Flag
3. Of Suffering by All Pigs Must Die
4. The Last Step by Hexx
5. Cambodia by Chinese Theatre


----------



## metalis4ever

The week is almost half over 


1. Laser Cannon Death Sentence by Dethklok
2. Streets of Gold by Diamond Head
3. Thoughts Like Hammers by Enslaved
4. Man In The Box by Alice In Chains
5. Suffer The Children by Napalm Death


----------



## letthewookiewin

1. Just a Closer Walk With Thee - Wayne Newton
2. Brass Monkey - Beastie Boys
3. Kaiowas (Tribal Jam) - Sepultura
4. Trouble in Paradise - Huey Lewis & the News
5. At the Barricade (Upon These Stones) - Les Miserables International Cast


----------



## njmom47

metalis4ever said:


> The week is almost half over
> 
> 
> 1. Laser Cannon Death Sentence by Dethklok
> 2. Streets of Gold by Diamond Head
> 3. Thoughts Like Hammers by Enslaved
> 4. Man In The Box by Alice In Chains
> 5. Suffer The Children by Napalm Death



I tried to keep this thread going, along with a couple others but it wasn't the same without you...

Here's my after-lunch Wednesday 5:

1.  Lay It Down - Ratt
2.  Go Away - Godsmack
3.  Fly to the Angels - Slaughter 
4.  No Lies - Riot
5.  She Sells Sanctuary - The Cult

Decent!


----------



## metalis4ever

njmom47 said:


> I tried to keep this thread going, along with a couple others but it wasn't the same without you...
> 
> Here's my after-lunch Wednesday 5:
> 
> 1.  Lay It Down - Ratt
> 2.  Go Away - Godsmack
> 3.  Fly to the Angels - Slaughter
> 4.  No Lies - Riot
> 5.  She Sells Sanctuary - The Cult
> 
> Decent!



  I missed being here, I'm glad that life is back to normal so I can enjoy the Dis again 

1. Dreamtime by Toumas Holopainen
2. In The Heart of the Night by Wild Kitten
3. Hank Crane by Only Living Witness
4. All Else Is Hollow by Poisonblack
5. Spirit Horse OF Cherokees by Manowar


----------



## Jafar30

1.  Do I Wanna Know-Artic Monkey's
2.  Sabotage-Beastie Boys
3.  I'd Really Love to See You Again-England Dan and John Ford Coley
4.  Pompeii-Bastille
5.  Friday I'm in Love-The Cure


----------



## IWRBIE

Shame on You - Hot Hot Heat
Black Star - Radiohead
Night of the Living Baseheads - Public Enemy
The Deep South - The Promise Ring
Pardon Me - Weezer


----------



## metalis4ever

Viking Thorsday 


1. On The Eve OF Battle by Slechtvalk
2. The Lay Of Our Love by Tyr
3. Likfard by Fejd
4. Guardians of Asgaard by  Amon Amarth 
5. Tor by Ocean Chief


----------



## njmom47

1.  Come Bite the Apple - Mother Love Bone
2.  Incense and Peppermints - Strawberry Alarm Clock
3.  Last Dance with Mary Jane - Tom Petty
4.  In Praise of Bacchus - Type O Negative
5.  White Room - Cream


----------



## Jenlyn75

1. Linger - The Cranberries
2. Hold On - Alabama Shakes
3. Time to Get Ill - Beastie Boys
4. If You Leave - OMD
5. Out Here Grindin' - DJ Khaled


----------



## dgthree

1. Dog Days are Over - Florence + The Machine
2. Blowin' In The Wind - Bob Dylan
3. Colors of the Wind - Judi Kuhn
4. Sleeping At Last - Turning Page
5. Peponi (Paradise) - The Piano Guys


----------



## njmom47

1.  Champagne Supernova - Oasis
2.  The Taste of Ink - The Used
3.  Subtle Poison - Screaming Trees
4.  October Rust Promo (Green Man, Glorious Liberation, Be My Druidess,         Matchstick Men, Haunted)
5.  Three Libras - A Perfect Circle


----------



## metalis4ever

njmom47 said:


> 4.  October Rust Promo (Green Man, Glorious Liberation, Be My Druidess,         Matchstick Men, Haunted)



      


Friday!!!!!!! 


1. Wrecking Crew by Overkill
2. Go It Alopne by Roadsaw
3. Day of Suffering by Morbid Angel
4. Soothsayer by Amorphis
5. Anticosmic Overload by Obscura


----------



## siskaren

1. Why God Why? - Miss Saigon

2. Mine, Mine, Mine - Pocahontas

3. Touch the Sky - Brave

4. Live Until I Die - Clay Walker

5. Real Good Man - Tim McGraw


----------



## njmom47

metalis4ever said:


> Friday!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 1. Wrecking Crew by Overkill
> 2. Go It Alopne by Roadsaw
> 3. Day of Suffering by Morbid Angel
> 4. Soothsayer by Amorphis
> 5. Anticosmic Overload by Obscura



Ok I should've totally put more worship smilies than I did.


----------



## letthewookiewin

1. Before I'm Dead - Kidneythieves (Queen of the Damned)
2. Crazy Train - Ozzy Osbourne
3. One Day More! - Les Miserables International Cast
4. Couple Days Off - Huey Lewis & the News
5. I've Been Everywhere - Johnny Cash


----------



## nuts4elid

1.  Rivertown - Live
2.  Did I Hurt You?  - Angry Salad
3.  Love Songs - Fleming & John
4.  I Won't Say (I'm in Love) -  from Hercules
5.  Nightgown of the Sullen Moon -  They Might Be Giants


Strange but true......


----------



## metalis4ever

1. X13 by G//Z/R
2. Spirits by King Diamond
3. Cut Throat by Guardenian (Sepultura cover)
4. Buried at Sea by Pharaoh
5. V.O.C. by Tree


----------



## siskaren

1. Sufferin' Till Suffrage - Schoolhouse Rock

2. Listen With Your Heart II - Pocahontas

3. Energy Adventure Medley - Four Parks, One World

4. A Spoonful of Sugar - Mary Poppins

5. Waitin' On a Woman - Brad Paisley


----------



## njmom47

1.  Enemy of the State - Peter Steele and various Roadrunner Records recording artists
2.  What is Life? - George Harrison
3.  Creep - STP
4.  Still of the Night - Whitesnake
5.  F Sharp - Nudeswirl


----------



## metalis4ever

1. Recharger by Fear Factory   
2. Merciless Death by Dark Angel
3. Blood Brothers (live) by Iron Maiden
4. Diamond Eyes by Deftones
5. Powersurge by Overkill


----------



## njmom47

metalis4ever said:


> 4. Diamond Eyes by Deftones



Forgot about this song...

I'm doing "t" today.

1.  384 - Tiamat
2.  Time is Mine - Tony Iommi and Phil Anselmo
3.  Big Bang Baby - STP (off "Tiny Music")
4.  Happy - Mudvayne 
5.  In the End - Linkin Park
(4 and 5 are under "title"  whatever that means!)


----------



## metalis4ever

Live Music Wednesday!!! 



1. Revolution Calling (live) by Queensryche
2. Gates of Urizen (live) by Bruce Dickinson
3. Take My Scars (live) by Machine Head
4. Travel (live) by The Gathering
5. Sandblasted Skin (live) by Pantera


----------



## njmom47

Since I didn't exactly hit shuffle on my IPod last time...

my after lunch: 

1.  If You Could Only See - Tonic
2.  Somebody Save Me - Cinderella
3.  Wicker - Clutch
4.  House of the Rising Son - Five Finger Death Punch
5.  Roll the Bones - Rush


----------



## letthewookiewin

1. Beauty and the Beast (from "Beauty and the Beast") - Angela Lansbury
2. El Paso - Marty Robbins
3. Clair de Lune - Claude Debussy
4. Epilogue (Frozen Original Picture) - Christophe Beck
5. Separate Ways - Journey


----------



## texasbelle12

1) Jack's Mannequin - The Mixed Tape
2) University of Texas Longhorn Band - Go, Go Horns
3) Richard & Robert Sherman - It's a Small World
4) Thomas Newman - First Day
5) *NSYNC - It Makes Me Ill


----------



## siskaren

1. Golden Dream - The American Adventure

2. Over the Rainbow [Live] - Martina McBride

3. A Whole New World - Collin Raye

4. Whiskey's Gone - Zac Brown Band

5. All Aboard! - Main Street Station


----------



## njmom47

1.  Tarkus - ELP
2.  Story of My Life - Social D
3.  Ruby Tuesday - Stones
4.  H***raiser - Motorhead
5.  We Cry Out - Warrior Soul

Eclectic for sure.


----------



## metalis4ever

njmom47 said:


> 4.  H***raiser - Motorhead
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. My December by Overkill
> 2. Deth Starr by Tenacious D
> 3. Unplugged by Snot  ....always reminds me of WDW College Program
> 4. The Fun Palace by Annihilator
> 5. To The Darkness by Paradise Lost


----------



## slickpoetry

Too Late Too Late--Metallica (covering Motorhead)
Since You Died--The Dismemberment Plan
Unnamed--Roxy Epoxy and the Rebound
A Beautiful Morning--The Rascals
Suzanne--Leonard Cohen



took a left turn for the 1960s there.


----------



## slickpoetry

letthewookiewin said:


> 1. Just a Closer Walk With Thee - Wayne Newton
> 2. Brass Monkey - Beastie Boys
> 3. Kaiowas (Tribal Jam) - Sepultura
> 4. Trouble in Paradise - Huey Lewis & the News
> 5. At the Barricade (Upon These Stones) - Les Miserables International Cast



This sequence makes me laugh. Every song is 180 degrees different than what came before.


----------



## njmom47

1.  Hold On - Silent Force
2.  Dogman - King's X
3.  Time Flies - Porcupine Tree
4.  No Rain - Blind Melon
5.  Just Say No to Love - Tony Iommi feat. Peter Steele



> This sequence makes me laugh. Every song is 180 degrees different than what came before.




That is the beauty of this thread, slickpoetry!


----------



## slickpoetry

This morning's five pack:

The Wanderer by Johnny Cash
Jailhouse Rock by The Blues Brothers
Flagpole Sitta by Harvey Danger
Getting Better by The Beatles
Mayonaise by Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## njmom47

slickpoetry said:


> This morning's five pack:
> 
> The Wanderer by Johnny Cash
> Jailhouse Rock by The Blues Brothers
> *Flagpole Sitta by Harvey Danger*
> Getting Better by The Beatles
> Mayonaise by Smashing Pumpkins



My  after-lunch five:

1.  I Stand Alone - Godsmack
2.  Midnight Confession - The Grass Roots
3.  Gonna Get Close to You - Queensryche
4.  Pride - Syntax
5.  Something About You - Level 42


----------



## Tonopah

1) Whose side are you on? - Matt Bianco
2) Go Down Gamblin' - Blood, Sweat and Tears
3) American Dream - Garth Brooks
4) Right as Rain - Tommy Castro
5) Blue Umbrella - John Prine


----------



## njmom47

Awesome next set:

1.  Mountain Song- Jane's Addiction
2.  The Story Remains - Fairyland
3.  Pardon Me - Incubus
4.  Simple Man - Junkyard (not the Skynyrd song)
5.  On and On - Michael Schenker Group


----------



## letthewookiewin

1. When You Wish Upon A Star (From "Pinocchio") - Cliff Edwards & Disney Studio Chorus
2. I Want You to Want Me - Cheap Trick
3. The Four Seasons (Winter) I. Allegro Non Molto (Vivaldi: The Four Seasons) - Capella Istropolitana, Stephen Gunzenhauser & Takako Nishizaki
4. Jenny / 867-5309 - Tommy Tutone
5. The Breaks - Kurtis Blow


----------



## slickpoetry

After lunch:


Word Up by Cameo
Jolene by Dolly Parton
Think About It by Flight of the Conchords
As Wicked by Rancid
Drain You by Nirvana


----------



## siskaren

1. Lights, Motor, Action - Four Parks - One World

2. The Main Street Electrical Parade [Orchestral Version]

3. A Bolt Out of the Blue - Wishes: A Magical Gathering of Disney Dreams

4. Supercalifragilisticexpialidocius - Mary Poppins

5. Love's First Kiss (Finale) - Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs


----------



## metalis4ever

1. My Friend of Misery by Metallica
2. Jerusalem by Bruce Dickinson
3. The Carpet by He Is Legend
4. Obscurities of Darkness by Derketa
5. Noospheres by Obscura


----------



## letthewookiewin

1. Show Me the Way - Styx
2. You Might Think - The Cars
3. Kids These Days - KONGOS
4. Let It Rock - Bon Jovi
5. Love Me Tender - Elvis


----------



## siskaren

1. Pocahontas Battle - Fantasmic!

2. The Heart Won't Lie - Vince Gill & Reba McEntire

3. Mr. Banks Is Discharged - Mary Poppins

4. Blue Beyond - Trisha Yearwood

5. All Over Me - Josh Turner


----------



## metalis4ever

Live Music Wednesday!!!! 

1. Maniac (Live) by Firewind (Michael Sembello (Footloose) cover)

2. Colony (Live) by In Flames

3. Respect (Live) by Life of Agony

4. Vengeance Is Mine (Live) by Iced Earth

5. The Power (Live) by H-Blockx (C&C Music Factory cover)


----------



## njmom47

1.  Fadeaway - Porcupine Tree
2.  Slip of the Lip - Ratt
3.  September Sun - Type O Negative
4.  Polyamorous - Breaking Benjamin
5.  Karn Evil 9 - ELP


----------



## letthewookiewin

1. Sandy (Grease Soundtrack) - John Travolta
2. Somebody to Love - Queen
3. Fixer Upper (Frozen Soundtrack) - Maia Wilson & The Cast of Frozen
4. Jack & Diane - John Mellencamp
5. An American Trilogy - Elvis


----------



## slickpoetry

Bop 'til you Drop by The Ramones
Ride a Black Swan by Zwan
Prison Song by System of a Down
What Goes On by The Velvet Underground
Can't Get You Out of My Head by The Flaming Lips (covering Kylie Minogue)


----------



## slickpoetry

Fever by Elvis Presley
Zero to a Million by The Flaming Lips
Here & Now by Letters to Cleo
Lyndon Johnson Told a Nation by Tom Paxton
Given to Fly by Pearl Jam


----------



## letthewookiewin

1. I'm a Believer - The Monkees
2. Elvira - The Oak Ridge Boys
3. The Old Rugged Cross Made the Difference - The Oak Ridge Boys
4. The Godfather: Main Title Theme - Carl Davis & Royal Liverpool Philharmic Orchestra
5. Can't Help Falling In Love - Wayne Newton


----------



## dgthree

Gotta keep this thread alive!

1.  Pontoon - Little Big Town
2.  Over The Rainbow/Simple Gifts - The Piano Guys
3.  You've Got A Friend In Me - Randy Newman
4.  Reconciliation - Eileen Ivers
5.  Waitin' On A Woman - Brad Paisley


----------



## siskaren

1. Country Club - Travis Tritt

2. Let's Go Fly a Kite - Mary Poppins

3. Tequila Sunrise - Alan Jackson

4. (Who Says) You Can't Have It All - Alan Jackson

5. Last Dollar - Tim McGraw


----------



## njmom47

1.  Come Bite the Apple - Mother Love Bone
2.  Epic -Faith No More
3.  White Room - Cream
4.  Hey You - Pink Floyd
5.  Walk in the Shadows - Queensryche


----------



## letthewookiewin

1. Runaround Sue - Dion
2. Take My Breath Away - Berlin
3. Doctor Finkelstein/ In the Forest - Amiina (Nightmare Revisited)
4. Daydream Believer - The Monkees
5. Flux/ Mental Maelstrom - Mortiis


----------



## njmom47

1.  Circles - Circus of Power
2.  Time to Fly - Syntax
3.  A Soldier's Letter - Fairyland
4.  Woman - Wolfmother
5.  Die Alone - A Pale Horse Named Death


----------



## letthewookiewin

1. Hound Dog - Sha Na Na (Grease Soundtrack)
2. System - Chester Bennington
3. Zip-A-Dee-Doo-Dah - James Baskett
4. Walking on Sunshine - Katrina & The Waves
5. Be Our Guest - Angela Lansbury, Chorus (Beauty & the Beast Soundtrack)


----------



## CastawayJP

Some Devil (Live)- Dave Matthews and Tim Reynolds
So Damn Lucky (Live)- Dave Matthews and Tim Reynolds
Gonna Make You Sweat (Everybody Dane Now)- C+C Music Factory
Mater The Waiter- Michael Giacchino (Cars 2 Soundtrack)
Meant to Live- Switchfoot


----------



## njmom47

1.  Coming Home - Journey (pre-Steven Perry, much better IMO )
2.  Judith - A Perfect Circle
3.  You Can't Always Get What You Want - Stones
4.  Freak on a Leash - Korn
5.  Irresistible Force - Jane's Addiction


----------



## letthewookiewin

1. When You Love A Woman - Journey
2. In Summer - Josh Gad (Frozen Soundtrack)
3. I Saw Her Standing There - The Beatles
4. Rock of Life - Rick Springfield
5. Elvira - The Oak Ridge Boys


----------



## WDWLoveForever

Everything I Own- Nsync
Mama's Song- Carrie Underwood
I Like It Like That- Hot Chelle Rae
Every Little Thing She Does Is Magic- Sting & The Police
Good Lovin' - The Rascals


----------



## siskaren

1. A Bolt Out of the Blue - Wishes

2. The Great Defenders - Lee Greenwood

3. Home - Blake Shelton

4. Make This Day - Zac Brown Band

5. Father's Footsteps - Mary Poppins


----------



## njmom47

1.  Summer Girl (banned version) - Type O Negative
2.  Queen of Sorrow - Black Label Society
3.  Love You to Death - Type O Negative
4.  Drive - Incubus
5.  Dazed and Confused - Led Zepplin


----------



## Jafar30

Pearl Jam-Jeremy
Dropkick Murphy's-I'm Shipping Up to Boston
Lana Del Rey-Summertime Sadness
Scorpions-Rock You Like A Hurricane
Three Dog Night-Shambala


----------



## metalis4ever

Live music Wednesday means the week is almost half over 

1. Temptations Wings (Live) by Down
2. War Is My Shepherd (Live) by Exodus
3. Give Me Something To Kill The Pain (Live) by Pentagram
4. Dream On (Live, Acoustic) by Poisonblack  (Aerosmith cover)
5. The Memory Remains (Live) by Metallica


----------



## dgthree

1. We the Cats (Shall Hep Ya) - Joe Jackson
2. When I Get Where I'm Going - Brad Paisley
3. Birthday Girl - Matt Nathanson
4. Let Them In - David Wilcox
5. Louder Than Words - Tick, Tick... Boom!


----------



## jmenjes

1.  Sky High - Jigsaw
2.  A Day In The Life - The Beatles
3.  Native New Yorker - Odyssey
4.  Minute By Minute - Larry Carlton
5.  Double Dare Obstacle Course music


----------



## njmom47

1.  Going Under - Evanesence
2.  Forever Failure - Paradise Lost
3.  Shine on You Crazy Diamond - Pink Floyd
4.  Take out the Gunman - Chevelle
5.  Animal - Def Leppard


----------



## njmom47

1.  The High Road - Broken Bells
2.  Flagpole Sitta - Harvey Danger
3.  10001110101 - Clutch
4.  Wild Thing - Jimi Hendrix
5.  Beds Are Burning - Midnight Oil


----------



## dgthree

1. Fix You - Coldplay
2. Broken Hearted Hoover Fixer Sucker Guy - Steve Kazee Once Cast album
3. Mary Mac - Great Big Sea 
4. Fortune Favors The Brave - Aida cast recording
5. Panic Station - Muse


----------



## njmom47

1.  Slow Ride - Foghat (reminds me of my college days, and the movie "Dazed and Confused"  )
2.  Girl's Not Grey - AFI
3.  Story of My Life - Social D
4.  Sooner or Later - Nudeswirl
5.  Buying New Soul - Porcupine Tree


----------



## njmom47

1.  Champagne Supernova - Oasis
2.  Butterfly - Crazytown
3.  Words As Weapons - Seether
4.  We Are All Made of Stars - Moby
5.  In My Time of Need - Opeth


----------



## njmom47

1.  Cry Little Sister - Gerard McMann
2.  I Still Believe - Tim Capello (1 & 2 are both from The Lost Boys soundtrack)
3.  Silent Lucidity - Queensryche
4.  Ugly - Sevendust
5.  For Your Love - The Yardbirds


----------



## jmenjes

1. $4,000 Final Answer? - Who Wants To Be A Millionaire? soundtrack
2. Hard Workin' Man - Brooks & Dunn
3. Movin' Right Along - MuppetVision 3D area music
4. Changes - David Bowie
5. Seaboard Line Boogie - Paul Revere & The Raiders


----------

